# Devo & The Dummy



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

rather than hog up a whole thread about misc Devo & The Dummy stuff, i guess i should go ahead and start a new thread.

obviously I'm very happy with the Big Dummy. I've had it built up for a whole of 12 days.

in that time, I've managed to get a good solid impression of it. i guess it also helps that i rode the Xtracycle for awhile, and I've used these rigs for various hauling duties...

ok..blah blah blah...

on with it!

well, i loaded up the Dummy, with a ton of stuff, camping gear, laptop, lights, food, tipi, clothing, and a whole lot of misc items.

this outing a trip to LA to visit my brother Dylan who ended up in the ICU after having an emergency operation to remove an abscess out of his trachea/bronchia area. i still need to review his chart and see exactly what is going on.

yesterday was a 14hr travel day

the day before, i had made a resolve to load up everything, and try travel with The Dummy.

and I mean, its loaded up! 4 man kifaru tipi, clothing, and probably about a weeks worth of various backpacking-esq foods.

much to my elation, the trip was pretty easy.

i did get a flat last night around 9pm, dead smack on Wilshire Blvd, i guess in Korea Town. there i was on the side walk with a fully loaded Dummy 2 BOB trailer bags filled beyond any reasonable packing job, with a flat. i decided to not unload the rig and tip it onto its side to remove the wheel, and deal with the flat.
then... the kick breaks! arggh! i freaking snapped the kickstand. it BROKE! 
where it broke was around the pin it pivots on. in all fairness, its the original stand off of the Xtracycle, and I've tortured it a ton. i really dont think they intend it to be used as a "jack strut" where i simply pivot the whole rig, loaded, and all, on the kickstand, to get to the rear wheel, with out unloading.

Conti town & country tyres, i guess taken to their limit, or perhaps a chance occasion simply getting a flat. 

actually the flat occurred clear back in Salinas, about 1 block away from the AmTrak station, BUT... the Slime in the tube, did its job. Not until i got onto the streets of LA, did the whole snotty mess come undone. i did try to limp it for a stupid amount of cycles of "hissing" and "not hissing" as the puncture would self seal, then come undone. Slime did buy me time. I guess that is its ultimate design purpose. was i thinking that it was "self Healing"....? in many ways, i was.

i was hoping... as i was pedaling thru the downtown streets of LA in the middle of the night. ya... i was hopeful. instead i had the occasion to repair the rig, with the night people of LA walking the streets. 

there i was with this crazy loaded rig, and the seedy people scoping me out. 
i dont know who thought who was crazier. as I so typical of my tactics, that is to be friendly and try to always make friends. soon enough i had an audience. for a moment, i had even thought of removing my helmet, and laying it upside down, to take donations. 

this morning as i recovered from the 14hr day, i found green slime all over the snapdeck, and on the most rearward of the water bottles.

AmTrak, was a TOTALLY AWESOME! Super accommodating and the trip went very SMOOTH! 

over the years, I have mulled over all the info on websites, etc. trying to figure out how to use the bus, train, whatever, with a bike.

AmTrak states that bikes have to be boxed up. when you call the 800, they say the same. 

so it was, that i go about making the reservation, calling, making sure a box is available, the whole 9 yards. I even time my trip to give me about an hour before the train arrives, simply to get things boxed up.

however when i get to the station, it turns out that a Bus/train combo is faster, and the bus only had about 8 passengers, the Big Dummy simply laid on its non-drive side, under the bus, with the 2 BOB Trailer bags positioned around it, to act like some sort of cushion, if needed.

I get to San Luis Obispo to change from AmTrak Bus to the actual train. I think the train is called "Pacific Surfliner"

sure enough we just put The Dummy in the baggage car, with the 2 duffel bags. In the Baggage Car, I simply leaned the rig up against the wall, and used a tie-down to secure it. for additional stability, I turned in the disc brake, outboard adjusters to put the pads against the disc. effectively locking the wheels.

when I arrived at Union Station, in LA, The Dummy had not moved. PERFECT!

in a brief, round about way, it was somewhat reminiscent of loading Howitzers, and Humvees onto rail, but of course, its nothing like that... NOTING AT ALL.
its just a nice little train ride with my bike from Salinas to LA, complete with a Snack Bar. how cushy could it get?

the fair was a total of $46. 

I left the house around 830a, arrived in Salinas around 1030a.
loaded The Dummy by 1055a, and arrived at Union Station around 8pm i think.
i arrived at my sisters around 930pm. sleep came sometime after midnight...

using the Nylon straps that come with the Xtracycle has proven to be a great choice compared to rope. 
round rope vs flat nylon strap, it seems to me that the "flat" profile gives more "bite" compared to round rope. the flat strap, stays put, with less effort.

consequently, somehow, I came across an additional length, that is about twice as long as the pieces that come with the Xtracycle. 

my favorite method seems to be to turn the BOB trailer bags on their sides, position the yellow end to the rear of the rig, as to provide a degree of "yellow" safety for traffic, and the nice flat section that is effectively the bottom of the DrySack, that flat section fits nicely up against the V-racks.

so i load the non-drive side first. being that its on a kick-stand.
and put the BOB trailer bag up against the LongLoader, and secure the deal with 1 strap running from the middle of the WideLoader, then over the SnapDeck, under the opposite side V-rack, and back onto itself, and tied off with 2 half hitches, i guess thats a full hitch.
i do the same on the other side.
but i also double up with the long piece of nylon strap i have.
i run that from one WideLoader, over the SnapDeck, to the other WiderLoader, and back onto itself, again tied with a full hitch. this way...
when you load, and tie in this method, the V-racks are not being "pulled" apart, instead they are being "squeezed" together, with the SnapDeck in the middle.

with this method, i have not even come close to loosing a load, or even having it shift around.

so far the trip has been easy.

this morning i unloaded the Dummy, removed the wideloaders, and took off for Cedars-Sinai. the ride is easy, i decided to ride in my keen sandals, and the bike rack facility is great. a bike rack located less than 15ft away from the garage parking kiosk, right infront of the ER entrance. Hospital Staff helpful, and i feel the rig is secure.

Dylan seems to be in good condition. they extubated him lastnight, and i arrived to find him with a grin, and talking a bit.

with laptop in hand, we've been sitting here, me showing him video, and pics of the new rig. I keep prompting him to take care of himself, and get up to Monterey, where we can go ride. 

if nothing else, i seem to keep emphasizing that we are products of our environments. and with that, perhaps our only Freedom of Choice is to try to choose our environments. 

for my brothers, its been a lifetime of living in the Hollywood area. inner city kids all grown up with the years of lifestyle are starting to show.

so here i am, in the ICU at Cedars-Sinai
wow...
what an awesome hospital
in many ways, it makes me want to go back to work...

for now... i have a new rig, that is proving to be "doable" 
i'm packed to the hilt with gear, and maybe I'll be riding north once this ordeal comes to a head.

Ventura? maybe... who's to say how i feel about going back to see my dad and grandparents... if nothing else, i can simply ride away.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*pics*

pics

big dummy in secure parking (lets hope!)

Dylan feeling better


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> pics
> 
> big dummy in secure parking (lets hope!)
> 
> Dylan feeling better


Thanks for the long writeup, Devo. Glad Dylan is doing well, and that your travels with the Dummy were schmoov.


----------



## Firebolt1961 (Aug 11, 2006)

Good story, really good. and proving that actually, you can take it with you*, wherever you go. And wherever you go, there you are, maybe on the streets of LA, changing a tube. Ha! Excellent attitude.

( *. . .said the Lemonheads, along with with: you can be too rich and you can be too thin).

-A


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Devo, glad to hear your brother is doing better. I imagine they intubated him as a precaution given the location of the surgery, to keep his airway clear incase there was swelling. 

Looking forward to reading and seeing your adventures on the BD.


----------



## Thommy (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Devo, really hooked on your posts. Love all the "bohemian" life style photos you keep taunting us with. Glad your bro is doing better. I see you're adjusting to civilian life and letting your hair out. Keep the posts and pictures coming as they are all really really cool. Your "Pug's Life" thread really reeled me in. I need to find a way to add a Pug to my fleet and get it past my "significant-other". I'll keep chipping away at her. Thanks again.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks for all the support, and positive feed back...
dylan is doing a lot better.
extubated and discharged from ICU, in a step down unit for the moment, and now its been 24hrs on a cardiac unit, now off of telemetry, so its off to another nursing unit, i think this evening.
dylan walked up and down the halls
talking, eating a bit, drinking enteral nutrition (chocolate Boost)

so ya... it moving right along

here's a pic of the Dummy locked up to a bike rack.
one thing that i think i love about LA, is the MEGA SECURITY.
that is...
there is such a degree of necessity, that Security is almost everywhere.
any mall you go to, Security
Union Station... Security
you name it.

and what does this mean to the average cyclist?
well, from what I've experienced, Security is your friend.
the bike rack is typically right close to the office, kiosk, or whatever it is that Security is based out of. in many ways, its like having your own personal Guard.

yesterday i stopped by a bike shop and bought a new kickstand. $6 for the stand.

but its one of those aluminum deals, that you are supposed to cut to length.
in my opinion, I think I will end up breaking that kickstand too. 

so it kind of comes down to a couple of options.
A: be mindful of limitations, and perhaps use it with discretion. like limit the abuse i'd subject it to with payload.
B: simply dont use the kickstand when loaded. as it is, the duffel bags are big enough to simply lay the entire rig onto the duffels.
C: find a stronger kickstand.

but really....

from what i know of using the Xtracycle, etc...
when things are crammed into duffels, i think its really just easier to lay the rig onto its side.

the kickstand works great when on level ground. as soon as you start to work on loading the bike, etc...
when you are in the dirt, the ground is not level, so its a bit of consideration to place the kickstand in a spot that is actually stable.

kind of like putting the kickstand down, on a motorbike, on hot asphalt... the kickstand just digs in, and the bike tips anyways...

of course the rig naturally wants to be on the ground. so why fight it right? why precariously perch your rig onto a skinny kickstand?

so whatever about kick stands. its all of a $10 piece of equipment, so take it into context as needed.

for now, I'm suspicious of kick stands.

but they sure are nice, and your bike looks nice as its propped up by itself.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's a little vid






peace...d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I wonder....*

... if such a thing as a scooter style stand for bicycles? Like the double stands that you kick down and pull the bike back on it so it stand vertically on it. Like, it lifts the back wheel off the ground. I would imagine that would work out great on a bike with a big load.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> ... if such a thing as a scooter style stand for bicycles? Like the double stands that you kick down and pull the bike back on it so it stand vertically on it. Like, it lifts the back wheel off the ground. I would imagine that would work out great on a bike with a big load.


ya, they make center stands, and a variety of other types.


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Devo,
good to see your brother is feeling alot better !  

Best wishes,
Dr FG :thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

still rambling

notice the flame coming out the chimney

kifaru 4man tipi


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

so it looks like i have a minute or two.

i left Ventura on Xmas all in a huff, family dynamics, etc

3 months later, here i am.

at first it was just to stop by and let my dad and grandparents know that my brother Dylan is now at home, etc.

3 months has gone by, and it seems like we are getting along. the tipi is pitched in the backyard, and i'm staying the night.

maybe i'll order pizza. dad and I getting along, etc.

tmrrw i'll be leaving, heading North.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Big Dummy:

of what I've experienced.

ok... I have A TON of gear! Holy smokes! I mean... its crazy.
i packed this way intentionally.
that is... to "over pack" and try it out. 2 BOB trailer bags filled to the max.

the wiggle? uhh... well, i hate to say. its still somewhat there. I've come to discover that the big giant panniers upfront are too big. they tend to wiggle, as the junk I put in them, is somewhat loose. so that gives the bags a jiggle motion.

the rear bags... they are just huge. and a bunch of weight. i need to reduce. that will be easy.

like traditional backpacking method. I simply keep track of what i actually use. everything you pack should be at least DOUBLE functional.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the ride:

with the mega load, I've come to embrace the method of "long, low & slow".
i dont "force" things. pick easy gears, and not necessarily "spin", and not "grind away" either. but kind of like hiking. a sort of "stride" i guess.

try to be mindful of what your doing on the bike, try not to put yourself in situations where sudden movements are limited, etc.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Forrestf (May 18, 2006)

I noticed the wiggle on mine, too. I do think, however, that the frame is much better on the Dummy than the Xtra. When the bike is not loaded, it is much more tolerant of out-of-saddle grinding than my Xtra/Instigator was. I found that it only started to swingin' when I intentionally put heavy loads in the bags. This makes me think that it's the V-racks that are doing most of the swingin' now.

Of course you're a skinny little bastard, Devo. I'm sure I have 100 lbs on you so I probably stress the thing a bit more without a load than you do. I can't say I've put near the cargo on mine yet, tho.

Not a big deal, when you think about what we're doing here. I mean, you just can't drive a pickup the same way as a sports car.

Man, I'm so ready for summer weather here in the north wet. I'm dreamin' about comfy camping on the Dummy up in them thar hills.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this is the bike path over the Santa Clara River going from Ventura to Oxnard.

ok....

so pop says its like a $50M new bridge

nice bike path. i like the facility. its absolutely awesome!

but look at it.

its FULL OF TRASH!

its so.... uhhh...
symbolic of SoCal and bicycles.

the path is barely used. its full of broken glass, and remnants of elicit activity. 

sad

the roads are cleaner.

SoCal totally bites when it comes to riding a bicycle. the amount of debris is just insane. there is so much, that what i think i'd need are some kind of tyre that does not use air.

on that note....

here i am in Oxnard, waiting for AmTrak. heading home.

i also learned that its much more difficult to get OUT of the city.

that is...

there are so many people in SoCal that mass transit is packed.

i arrived to find the Coast Starlight booked full.

so its an alternate train/bus trip to Salinas.

this will put me in Salinas around 8pm, and from there about a 2hr ride back to Monterey.

all in all

the trip has been good

family dynamics are what they are, I am glad to NOT live in proximity.

and the Big Dummy with my mega load of excess is some what of a challenge when it comes to use of infrastructure. ie; trains, stairs, doorways.

security just flocks to it. i guess its the mega bags of mystery contents.

but it seems to be totally doable

this trip has been an exercise in "what is too much".

the Dummy proves to haul all that i care to pedal, and then some.


peace.....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

home

train: Oxnard to Santa Barbara

bus: Santa Barbara to Salinas


then.... !!!

i lucked out and scored a shuttle ride from Salinas to Monterey.

Salinas to Union Station, LA $46

Oxnard to Salinas $40

Salinas to Monterey $0

camping at Leo Carillo State Park Beach, $3


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

The LA Trip
-------------------------
was... a total trip, how it is that I end up in SoCal so much, just blows my mind. its not the ideal place to go ride a bike, and try to enjoy some outside time camping.

none the less... i feel that the trip was a success.

Success in the aspect, that I managed to go there and back for $86
camping was $3

and of course, I managed to actually get there, visit family, and stay with my brother until he made it home. 

all with a bike.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
as to packing...

well... dylan's unexpected situation happened to coincided with the timing of the Big Dummy, the season, and good weather.

i opted to make the most of the situation, and attempt to both, visit family, and do a shake down on the Big Dummy.

shake down it was.

i am happy to report not a single complaint.
but of course i have some thoughts...

the only mechanical issue that came up was a flat tyre. and that is not even really a mechanical problem. its a reality of riding a bike.

oh... i did break the kick stand

on kick stands...
with the load i was carrying and using the WideLoaders, the kick stand i found to be something i opted to not use.
that is, after i broke the original somewhere around Korea Town in LA at 9pm.

the replacement stand i bought cost $6, and for some goofy reason, it keeps loosening up. its a huge 6 or 8mm (i forget) allen bolt, and it still works loose. 
so I'm starting to view the kick stand as an annoyance.

the packing was MEGA
I purposely over packed. there was enough clothing to handle everything but snow. 
about a weeks worth of groceries
the smaller of my tipis... a 4 man Kifaru complete with wood burning stove

and about 3 complete sets of cycling clothing. 

laptop
lights
batteries
etc

even extra tyres... dirt sets.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the idea was to max out the packing to experience the load, and come to an understanding of what is "too much"

and to see exactly what i actually use. how long will 1 set of cycling clothing last? basically... how long do you care to wear the same clothes?

i had extra sets of AA rechargeable batteries for the digi cam, and some lights.

again... its just excess

I even brought an extension cord, and the chargers for everything. 
and that is, laptop, iPod, headlamp(s), AA's, and cell phone.

its just crazy... way too much.

i need to figure out the light situation. its crazy to carry so much. 

and of course that was the point.

to carry 2 BOB Trailer bags FULL. i think i had about 100lbs of cargo.

even the front panniers were loaded up.

of which, I think I'm gonna change back to the small set (front panniers) and put away that large (rear pannier set) set.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Dummy can handle the load.

my main concerns were always the tyres!
it seems to me that with my 180lbs and maybe the 100lbs of cargo, that tyres take a beating
really what it is, is the crappy condition of the urban streets of SoCal.

Ventura is by far the worse. there is so much glass and debris that its amazing i didnt flat in Ventura too.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
now that I'm home, I've spent the day, pretty much just inventorying everything, and noting what i did not use. which is pretty much about 80% of the stuff i hauled.

as i whittled away the excess, I've come down to a very slim packing.
in a backpacking sense... the cargo is still huge
in a bicycle touring sense, its a bit much... mostly due to the luxury of the tipi and the week's worth of food i hold as a standard to pack by. of course if a route would dictate a week long series of jaunts from town to town, a week's worth of food would not be needed. however, in a "training sense", that is, in a sense of my mind, the excess in packing, the weight, the bulk, the speed, and effort, is a safe "standard" to use as a bench mark.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

as to the actual gear...
all of the stuff i used, I've used over and over time and again. all of my equipment, i commit myself to learn and understand like 2nd nature. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Most Significant Challenge

was... the bulk of the rig.
the sheer physical size is the biggest challenge.
getting this rig, loaded, unloaded, tied, untied, locked, unlocked, things packed, dug out, things packed in order of use... that is... priority of use in regards to particular "mode". 

just getting it on the train, is a trip. 
its an unconventional size, therefore it does not fit into any "policy" at AmTrak.
it was by pure grace of the staff that i was allowed to get the bike on. and believe me... its always me, doing the loading, unloading, lashing down, etc.

typical bikes, are supposed to be boxed up, and checked in as Checked Baggage

however, I was doing something in between the commuter mode, and Baggage.

i used a combo of AmTrak train and bus
on the busses I simply laid the bike on its side
the trains were a different story, as each has different facility
going from train to bus, often has about a 10 min overlap, so you got to get with the program, and get busy. make sure you know exactly what you are doing. when it comes to transporting things thru a transit plaza.


the rig as a whole, is long, wide and heavy.
at Union Station it could BARELY.... and i do mean BARELY fit thru the doors to get out!
really i should have unloaded it all, etc

often times, i found myself in "Tourist mode" as I'd browse thru town, a farmers market, etc.

the rig is long and heavy. the load is relatively low. and its pretty easy to track stand.

i found myself using the granny gear a lot. a lot of granny gear and the first 4 cogs as I'd slowly ride down sidewalks, thru plaza's, up ramps, etc.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Ride on The Road

its heavy. much heavier than The Pug. 
its WIDE
cars give you much more room... its great
uhh...its not as easy to make you way down the shoulder, or lane split
often times, the WideLoaders are just high enough to clear a curb. so you can run your tyres in the concrete cutter, and have the WideLoader just inches over the curb. its a sketchy move, and i dont like to do it. but i've done it every so often. its kind of difficult to gauge that distance. you really need to try this out before hand.
I've practiced a few times at places like a mall, where there are short curbs for planter islands, and i'd simply roll the rig up to the curb to see where its at. then I'd try to keep a mental note of what that size curb looked like.

its a totally sketchy proposition.
throw in there variables, like, night time, different city, pot holes, etc. 

the weight is a trip.
its easy to get rolling on flat
on the slightest of downhill, it rolls.
44x11 is pretty easy to shift into on gentle descents. i found that i was quick to utilize "momentum management", and settle into an easy spin, or a big gear, and let the rig roll along.

uphills... you'd be amazed how quickly 22x34t comes.
be ready to grab the granny.

i found that if i was quickly shifting, and once i hit 32x the 3rd cog down, i was quick to grab the granny and 1 cog down, cuz then it was just a matter of those same quick short shifts until you settle in 22x34t.

that 34t, i was pretty comfy with. but it was pavement, in an Urban setting. not too much pitch found in LA. its not like being on a fire road, much less a trail.
on that tangent, i often wonder of the Rohloff Hub, and if it could be geared down to be something like 22x38t or 40t.
i can only imagine what a 20% grade with 50lbs of cargo would feel like in the dirt.

on the pave, 22x34t was adequate.

the brakes were fine. I was very pleased to not burn up a set of Avid pads. and to top it off, the pads I'm using are a stock set of Avids. I have yet to try out the Ceramic pad set(s) i have as backup. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Payload

that is, the actual lashing down of the BOB Trailer bags.

we all know about V-racks flexing and the SnapDeck popping off.

lashing the bags from a WideLoader to the opposite V-rack, makes everything "pull together", and the SnapDeck being squeezed in between.

i've also learned to NOT use the FreeLoaders.
its a trap! dont fall into the trap of using the FreeLoaders to try to lash down a set of full BOB Trailer bags.
FreeLoaders are great for smaller things. they like to swing around. you really need to SQUEEZE your Payload AGAINST the rig. 
the straps of the FreeLoaders snap together on the opposite side too...
so you can place things on the deck, and use the straps of the FreeLoaders to reach across, and lash things down. 
this is actually about the best use of the FreeLoaders at this point.

i use a LongLoader on the non-drive side.
i place a BOB trailer bag onto the non-drive side WideLoader.... FIRST
and push it up close to the LongLoader, as to use it as a "bump stop" of sorts.
from the WideLoader, I use 1 long length of Nylon strap (of which i want to buy more of, and try more ideas)
and run it to the opposite side V-rack. run the strap under the V-rack, up and over the snapdeck, and then back down the WideLoader, but now, further back on the WideLoader, under and around, then back to the V-rack on the same side, but now at the back.

the drive side, i load with a BOB trailer bag
and use 2 of the nylon straps that come with the FreeRadical Kit.
those 2 straps i use each, front and rear, run them under and over the opposite side V-rack

this effectively puts all the "Squeeze" into the Frame of the Big Dummy and the XtraCycle racks.

I've been loading and unloading this rig (xtracycle racks) for about 2yrs now. and the above method is what i have found to be the easiest. use 1/2 hitch & full hitch knots. or "trucker's knots" as my dad taught me.

*BOB trailer bags: i found the best way to load them is to put the "bottom" of the bag against the frame of the BD, and the yellow end facing rear. makes for nice big yellow caution signs. yellow and black reflective safety tape is good too. 

however....

I have my thoughts, and ideas of how to load a rig, and I'm working on it.
look forward to some kind of funky video coming...
something like... "how to tie cargo to your cargo bike"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

as to WideLoaders with Cargo

often the Payload is large enough to simply lay the rig onto its payload. dont even use the kick stand. just lean it over, and let it be.

Cargo often is large enough to change your mental approach to "loading"
that is...
for instance... there you have your cargo bike, on the kick stand, sitting there nice and stable like. 
now you have a 50lb bag to put on it...
now try 2 bags

in the land of cars, and everything else we do, we typically put things onto things or into them.

i've found that often its easier if you tie the straps or rope first, lay it down, and place the cargo ontop of the straps, then pull the cargo and bike together.

if the cargo is large enough and heavy enough, its more like putting the bike up against your payload, and then pivoting the rig up onto its tyres, and flopping over onto the the other side to repeat the process, and hopefully having things fairly balanced.

obviously you place the cargo close to the bike. avoid having to pick up and place the cargo "onto" the bike. simply put the cargo close to the bike, and pull it all together with rope.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the trip was somewhat tiring.
the AmTrak staff and the hustle bustle of the city, was crammed, fast, and somewhat rude.

going from Salinas to Union Station was easy. the bus was empty, the train was empty, the staff was courteous and helpful
in Oxnard, the train was full, so i had to wait until 2pm. which was a 4 hour wait. so i simply rode around, and found myself eating pastries at a Farmer's Market.
the train was not what i rode the time before.
the Conductors gave me a little bit of grief. kind of like Drill Sergeants. luckily i was in the Army so i know how to respond to "Authority". and i luckily got things to work.
in Santa Barbara I had to jump from the train onto a bus. both the bus and train were packed.
on the bus, the BD goes on its side underneath. so its off with the wide loaders in a hurry. so you need to be very proficient and speedy at lashing and unlashing, your cargo, and reconfiguring the Xtracycle racks.

when the train stopped, the bus was waiting and people were already loading.
the WideLoaders came off, when i got off the train. as the train still had another stop to go, therefore, its stop was BRIEF... so its grab your stuff, and GET OFF

i had 2 large BOB trailer bags the BD and 2 panniers to get across a transit plaza. i simply removed the WideLoaders, put them in the FreeLoaders, but both BOB trailer bags on the SnapDeck, sideways, panniers on the front rack, and then walked the rig to the bus. none of it was lashed down... wheel barrel mode.
at the bus, i laid the BD on its non-drive side,with the bottoms of the tyres against the bus's framing, facing forward, as to anticipate, the force of braking being greater than the acclerations, and placed the BOB trailer bags behind the BD. you can see the pic(s) in the other posting.

when i hit Salinas it was after 8pm, and i was preparing to ride home, which i was thinking was another 2hr ride. so it was to reconfigure the BD with all the junk, lash things down, break out the lights, and get ready to roll thru the night.

then...

someone calls out for anyone going to Monterey!

SCORE!

i ended up getting a shuttle ride, to Monterey, ultimately being less than 2 miles from home.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________

like i was saying...

the trip was definitely "A TRIP"

peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

some video
http://www.asanacycles.com/vid/from_malibu.html

&

http://www.asanacycles.com/vid/big_dummy_in_la.html

gee... i just gave The Pug a new drivetrain. the last one was in May. so that set lasted less than 1 year. all new chainrings, chain, and cogset. found out that the BB needs replacing too...

too many bikes, i think...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Hecho en Watsonville*

took the BD up to Sunset State Beach yesterday.
spent the night in the tipi...
fire place and all....
cook right on the stove... little to no dishes

today went and picked up something special!


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

There it is.
I was wondering when you'd finally get it.

Don't leave us hanging too long...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thats the tipi...
that aint new...
i happened across the stove instructions for 2001 stove models

now i know I'm getting old... when something like 7 years just flys by.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this is new...
Hunter 29er 
with all braze-ons
also got a rigid fork for it.

Hecho en Watsonville

I'll probably start building this tmrrw....



holy smokes! its so crazy swank!


----------



## Forrestf (May 18, 2006)

Very nice!
Just when we all thought you were down-sizing. There must be a story there.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Um Hmmm... I thought you were downsizing, too. Instead, you've reminded us ALL that this addiction is like a freight train. It stops for no man.  

Devo...I notice that you only use the BOB bags with the Wideloader...true? Are they just too darn big to fit on the regular Longtail Kit rack...or completely unable to attach to the Longtail Kit rack?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*Frame*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> thats the tipi...
> that aint new...
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

As for the tipi, it looks great... especially with the stove!! I just wish Kifaru wasn't so expensive. I have a Golite Hex3 but it's not as big as your Kifaru 4 man. 

What will be the purpose of the hunter? Off-road touring???

Can't wait to see it built!

Mojoe in Iowa... going to camp in the tipi in my yard this weekend.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

back when I was still working, etc.
i had ordered the Hunter frame, and at the time, I had only put down a deposit. 
strange bcz, at the time I kept thinking to myself that I should simply pay for it in full...
anyways...

the Ventura gig popped up, and suddenly i found myself without a job, the money ebb and flow, family dynamics, etc.
then came the decision to start selling things off when i was in Ventura.
along came the big Fiasco of Ventura, and i was gone...

all the while, this frame and fork was in process, and my finance here and there.
the Hunter deal was something i committed to before i left for Ventura, and a lot had occurred on the in between.

either way, I owed Rick Hunter for the job i asked him to do.
i sat, wheeled, dealed, and sold, off a bunch of my stuff...
along came...
The Big Dummy
and the Hunter frame, almost at the same time. Suddenly I was facing not just the finance to build the BD, but also to deal with the Hunter.

as luck has it, I am able to keep moving things.
and viola! there it is.... a new rig.

the Hunter should be really cool
i think I will be selling off my road bike, as its not of much "use".
i mean its a pure sport bike. i dont use it.
and to top it off... for the most part i can keep up in a road group while on a MTB.

this Hunter rig, is a 29er, and initially I will use a set of Mavic SpeedCity wheels with 28c Conti road tyres. it should be plenty fast!
plus it will obviously take CX tyres, so its easy to carry another set of tyres, if needed, to travel in the dirt. but the question comes to be, "how will CX tyres hold up with a load?" and that takes me to further thoughts of simply doing away with racks, and using only compression bags. (more on this, to come) 

I'll feel the situation out. possibly I'll need to get a MTB 29er wheelset. 

the Hunter rig will be the fancy showy, go fast bike.

bikes come and go.
I've found how easy it is to produce a bike, and sell it.
the Cdale I will probably sell too, as I have my doubts about my brother actually going on bike tour with me. again... more family dynamics. 

reducing and getting out on the road is not so simple.
I'm finding that its a constant ebb and flow

everyday, i seem to be very busy, with all of this stuff.

today I should be able to pick up my old Ibis Xtra Mojo frame.
my buddy managed to get every thing un-stuck out of the frame... I'll sell that frame off, along with some other parts that are of "proper vintage". (another little project)

i also have this computer gig to deal with too.
24" iMac that i love to use, but obviously I will need to primarily rely on my MacBook.
so i just received Leopard for both computers, that arrived while i was camping.
something is going to have to happen with the iMac. i hate to sell it.
the iMac is something that i dont think would be a wise decision to sell off. its faster, it has 750GB of HD space, plus a 500GB external hard drive, and its my home base. i need to learn how to access this iMac via internet from my laptop while anywhere in the world. i think that will happen thru Leopard, Bonjour, or perhaps simply thru the server that i have my website located on. 
oh... and i have a 160GB EHD (external hard drive) that is USB powered, on the way for the MacBook. the idea is that i will be able to CRAM all the media onto it, and publish the website thru the MacBook. and all of this on a 5hr batter charge from the laptop? uhhh... maybe... more strategy... right? (sigh)

as you can tell... reducing is not only just selling off personal property, but also things like... bills... accounts... etc. luckily there is the computer. and that too, needs to be addressed, managed, and morphed to suit a life on the move.

over all...
things are reducing. some days gain, but overall, its a reduction.

so for instance... in about 2hrs, I'm supposed to meet a buddy to buy $70 worth of bike stuff. i should be able to sell this stuff off in the somewhat near future. i should be scoring 2 NiteRider lights:
1 headtrip with NiMh battery
1 dual beam classic with the huge NiCad battery in a waterbottle
and an Easton CT2 27.2mm carbon seatpost. but i think its a road seatpost. 
come Fall, i should be able to sell off those lights, and the seatpost I may use.
so you see... its things like that... for $70 i think i can make a little profit off of the bike stuff.

the Fondriest road bike, I think i will sell off... the Zipp 404's alone should give me a few bucks.

and then of course there is still Asana Cycles. its actually a registered biz, and i need to think about what I'm going to do with it. which i think ultimately means more money... right? and money i dont have.
that is... i dont generate any income, as i dont have a job

and to jobs... well... 
I spent 14yrs at my last job, and i'd like to not have to "go find a job", that is... i'd like to work for myself. so i have to figure that out too...
but that is still in the future... 
what I'd like to do, is something with bikes, my website, camping, writing, etc.
you know... what i do naturally.

basically, I've got a loose plan that spans a year or two.
i think that if i am to commit to an academic program, i.e. 4yr degree, I think I'll put that into motion come Fall 09' i'd assume that would mean student loans which is actually debt, and then jumping back into the world of "Careers" which i think also means a solid 10yr obligation. 

timing is something i have to constantly reinforce. that is... its a constant thing to sit here with the computer and heed my timetable. 

its like i was telling my girlfriend, "it about time i go now. cuz every day i sit here and not out on the road, is another day, well... NOT ON THE ROAD." May will be here real fast. the weather here in Cali has already broken. On the coast the lows are around 40F, and mostly clear skies. I'm already starting to be concerned about water. that is... the amount of natural run off in places like The Ventana Wilderness that is so close by. 
Which is actually a Shangri-La, and I'd like to further explore. 

in fact... The Ventana is so close, and so nice, that I could spend the entire year getting to know this area better. and thats just the Ventana! its close, and probably the most "viable" of my objectives. that is... its so close, that the finance is dramatically off set, as compared to say... a trip to Vancouver Island and the San Juans.

Mental and Physical ability, is also a constant ebb and flow. days loose ground and somedays gain. over all, its a gain, but its somewhat of a slow go, so it seems.
its like this:

imagine trying to get out on the road, reducing your life, etc, and all the while, fitness needs to be maintained, or gained. How about a 60 mile hilly ride on the BD with 75lbs of gear? Solo of course. so that kind of stuff has to be approached. even with the years of experience, its something that should not be taken for granted.

its so easy to get caught up into the daily minute details, that another day goes by, and suddenly 40 miles on a loaded rig could be an issue. thats a big reason i dont drive a car, bcz, i figure that at this point in my daily bicycle lifestyle, there is enough fitness depth, to propel me thru the next year. i imagine that i will also loose weight. depending on how much time i actually spend out of doors.

its alot of stuff to think about, and that too can be somewhat of a trap. eventually there comes the deadline and you have to simply just GO!

Dylan's deal down in LA was perfect timing to shake down the BD.

the trip to Watsonville was perfect timing, to try a somewhat reduced load, and get re-acquainted with the tipi, and life in general when not living in doors. what i'm saying, is that its a shift.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the next month is a biggie. I've somewhat come to resign to the idea that I will not accomplish all that I'd like, but that is ok.

i have more finance suddenly available, and i need to figure out what I'm going to do with it. maybe i could be lucky enough to not actually use the money, but stash it somewhere and let it draw a buck or two. even that, the money is not that significant. i think for the 4 months its been tied up, it will only draw about $200 in interest. and the quarters to come, look a lot more bleak. so maybe it would be in my favor to not "tie it up", but still... i wish i could make it make more money... (sigh) 

Sea Otter Classic is coming up, my local club is active in these kinds of things. there is also a "Sustainable" group that I've been somewhat around for the last year or so. and then of course there is the growing number of Xtracycles in Monterey. all of which is crying out for me to somehow bring together... (biz opportunity?) 

i dont know... and of course i want to be out on the road too. i keep thinking that the "link" will be the laptop.

this month, i need to build up the Hunter, sell off the road bike, sell off the Cdale, and i think BOB trailer too, unless, i want to buy a 29er fork for it, and drag it behind the Hunter, which is a possibility. Deal with the computers, Leopard, and websites. double check with the Cali State Board of Equalization, as to my taxes, and filings for Asana Cycles. Luckily my personal taxes have been long since done... thanks to the computer.
i need to move just about all of my stuff from storage, or change the size of storage, something...

and to top it all off...
the guy who lives downstairs is moving out this week. i dont even know what its like, but its a small space. definitely big enough for my stuff, and possibly big enough to run Asana Cycles out of.

i think at some point i will need to have a yard sale!

or simply take on the space downstairs (another bill! like i need that?) and occupy it. stay around town, work on some kind of way to generate income, and keep riding, as much as possible. after all... The Ventana and Big Sur are right here.

its a lot to think about, a lot to put on paper (computer screen in my case), a lot to plan, AND most of all, a degree of commitment... so its a juggling act. somehow, someway, there is a way to do it all, and be fun!

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Um Hmmm... I thought you were downsizing, too. Instead, you've reminded us ALL that this addiction is like a freight train. It stops for no man.
> 
> Devo...I notice that you only use the BOB bags with the Wideloader...true? Are they just too darn big to fit on the regular Longtail Kit rack...or completely unable to attach to the Longtail Kit rack?


on loading the BD:

ok gang: this is the deal right now. at the moment, I've been playing with the idea of WideLoaders, or no WideLoaders. Hopefully by the end of next week, I'll have something presentable to everyone.

basically it goes like this. the WideLoaders are very easy to use. FreeLoaders have a tendency to sway around, and i especially dont like the idea of relying too heavily on plastic buckles to hold your cargo, which in this case, i'd really hate to have dump off.

so i've been playing with ways to lash things down, the exact best method so far, etc.

in the mean time, here are some pics.

FreeLoaders are great, its just that I wouldn't want to put too much emphasis on them. they are handy, and you can put a bunch of stuff in them.

when you have the WideLoaders on and you use the FreeLoaders, your cargo doesnt rest on the WideLoaders. which makes a person wonder... "do i need WideLoaders?" but then comes something like a book case... and yes... you need to WideLoaders for a bookcase.

do i need WideLoaders for touring? i'm thinking not, and that ultimately comes down to how precise i want t be in my packing, and method of bags vs tie down technique(s).

its another "works in progress"

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> As for the tipi, it looks great... especially with the stove!! I just wish Kifaru wasn't so expensive. I have a Golite Hex3 but it's not as big as your Kifaru 4 man.
> 
> What will be the purpose of the hunter? Off-road touring???
> 
> ...


ya Kifaru tipis are expensive. now that i dont have a job, i'm not sure if i'd be comfortable buying one.

sometime in the night i decided to let the fire go out. around 530am it was 40F, nature call had me up, so i decided to re-stoke the fire. Instant heat!, and enough pieces of bark to let simmer thru the rest of the morning.

wake up, dont even get out of the sleeping bag, roll over and toss in more wood, water heats up. sit up, and make coffee. luxury.

something magical about having a fire next to you without the smoke. oh... and safe too.

the tipi is another piece of the equation, but i think i'll stick to using it as my shelter. its my "house".

peace...d


----------



## Forrestf (May 18, 2006)

That Hunter frame really is a piece of art. Did he make you a swoopy fork to compliment the swoopy seat stays? There's a thread with a Hunter fork in the 29er forum right now, it's like nothing else I've seen. I hope we can trust you to take lots of pics as it goes together.



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> this is new...
> Hunter 29er
> with all braze-ons
> also got a rigid fork for it.
> ...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Forrestf said:


> That Hunter frame really is a piece of art. Did he make you a swoopy fork to compliment the swoopy seat stays? There's a thread with a Hunter fork in the 29er forum right now, it's like nothing else I've seen. I hope we can trust you to take lots of pics as it goes together.


believe brother...

its all that...

remember the Moto Rapido? well...

viola...

Cafe... 29er Adv Tour
thinkin of doin only bags, no racks...

i think this guy can help
http://carouseldesignworks.com

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*so far*

check it out...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

today i replaced the bearings with a set from Enduro.

i like the tools. they are fun to use... (i must be a geek)

but it looks like its going together real nice like.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Sweet setup, D. Nice color (black and green), too.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Hunter 29er Adv Cafe Style*

check it out...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> check it out...


Daddy like!

I've always had a thing for green bikes. Reminds me of military kinda utilitarian stuff.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*a little bar wrap*

bar wrap finishes it off...


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

How are those bars to ride Devo? I was thinking of getting a set for an old road bike but was worried that the sweep on them might put your wrists at a funny angle.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I had been playing with this setup for about a year now

first i was trying it out on the Moto Rapido, the wheels, etc.

but 700c with road tyres on a 26" MTB was kind of twitchy... i guess the combo of a heightened BB and the wheelbase not changing... it just made the bike feel twitchy. 
but i liked how fast it was.

I placed the bars on sometime back, and have done a bunch of miles on it like that. Mostly a bunch of road rides during the time I was in Ventura.
the roads in Ventura seemed to me to eat tyres. I took out the road bike a few times, and I could hardly come to justify those nice 404's on crapy roads, and ultimately for what? to be riding around Suburbia USA? it just wasn't happening.

the times I did take the road bike out, was just for a group roadie ride, where i was trying to get to know the locals....
even then... i felt it was just way too much over kill.

i guess I'm kind of like a "fair weather cyclist" in that manner.

i mean... if i'm gonna take out the swanky road bike... i guess it would be for someplace like here in Monterey, where the roads are typically nice and smooth, little to no trash.

my god... the trash in SoCal! enough with it already! 

anyways... the last few times I rode the Moto Rapido, I had it set up with Maxis Holy Rollers 2.4, and I was pretty much able to keep up on the pave with a group. but still somehow, "that bike", I never did get it dialed. it felt like I was always fighting it.

like somewhere, the exponetial effort came on sooner than you'd think. it was like, i'd put the torque to the pedals, and at a certain point, the resistance was going out the roof.

you know... that feeling like the brakes are on or something...

rather than sit there and try to figure out what was up with the Moto Rapido, i just decided to try something different.

so the Hunter had been ordered quite some time back... and now its done. 

i rode it some today, and its fast!

when i come to a stoplight, and click out, the top tube is like a gas tank... weird how that is "cool". its fun.

even when its cabled to a rack, it looks fast...

peace...d


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

How did you gear the Hunter? Is that a 44/32/22 crankset or like a trekking-ish one w/ a 48t big ring? Beautiful bike.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

its a 44t big ring, standard MTB crank...

but dig this... 

just this am i was out on a road ride with a group, when i blow the freaking non-drive side crank arm right off the spindle! damn!

this crankset has been nothing but trouble since the day i started using it on the Moto Rapido.

its come loose in the past, and today, i may have ruined it.
its bolted back together with locktite on it, but the spline pattern inside the crankarm is somewhat beat up. 

now i need a new crank...

and when i had it on the Moto Rapido, i blew out the bearings.

so its got new Enduro BB bearings, and now i screw up the non-drive side crank arm.

yesterday...
in the am, i dumped a full cup of hot coffee into the wireless keyboard for my iMac.
that cost me a solid $100, for a new keyboard, and a rubber skin...
laffs huh...

well... its all just stuff, and I'll take my lumps in small doses if i have a choice.

its a good thing to blow out that crankarm, today, as compared to the day when I'm out somewhere in the boonies...

i guess i should order a new crank...

peace...d


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> its a 44t big ring, standard MTB crank...
> 
> but dig this...
> 
> ...


Sounds like a Mr. Whirly is in your future...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm already regretting this...

i just received the new Truvativ Noir crankset i ordered thru CBO
and the BB is missing....
huh?
ya...
weird...

CBO sent me an an email stating the order was on the way via UPS, tracking number, etc.
the tracking number hadn't shown up on the UPS website in the last day or more, then just now, FedEx arrives, with my order.
the Truvativ box, is opened, the tape cut, and the box looks a little beat. as if its been tossed around a little. you can definitely tell that the contents had been moved around some.

plus an invoice is was not in the FedEx box.

so i sent CBO an email complete with pics.

so what do i do?

i regret this already. I should have just shopped at Universal Cycles like i typically do. it was just that CBO had the crankset listed. 

damn...

the irony, is that, all i need is the crankset. 

i think the leprechaun is still around these days... 
little pieces of havoc keep popping up in my life.

peace...d


----------



## Thommy (Jan 11, 2008)

I second the UniversalCyles site. Great prices and great customer service. I dig the new cafe style Hunter, she looks wicked. More pics please.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Thommy said:


> I second the UniversalCyles site. Great prices and great customer service. I dig the new cafe style Hunter, she looks wicked. More pics please.


the new Hunter is nice. i just got back from the local Saturday Morning Ride with Velo Club Monterey, and i can manage to hang with the group on it. so it fills the niche.

i think my road bike is on its way out the door.

this is my first 29er, but me thinks, the KM would be an awesome all around rig. actually me thinks the KM could be a strong contender with a touring rig.

the Hunter, has all the braze-ons, so it could take fenders, racks, etc. it even has 3 water bottle mounts.

but in all fairness... this is a custom frame and fork that i ordered sometime around June of last year.

for the money, i could have easily bought 3 KM frame sets.

i just wanted a nice custom bike. Unless my employment status changes, i probably will not be buying custom frames for some time.

as to the BD, i put fenders on it, and I've been working on re-finishing the SnapDeck.
yesterday, i cleaned it up, the first since I've had it built up. I think its been about a month now. 
In that time, I've hauled it to LA on AmTrak, rode to Malibu, Ventura, etc..
and i camped up in Watsonville, then picked up the new frame and fork.

I think it will come down to The Pug, The BD, & The Hunter.
everything else I guess I should sell off.

even 3 bikes is over kill.

so here's some new pics of the Hunter.

i put on new Conti 700x47c Top Contact tyres.
today i rode with the road group, and yesterday i mixed up a ride with both pave, and dirt.


----------



## backcountryeti (May 21, 2004)

That Hunter is one of the coolest looking bikes I have ever seen, very nice!


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

Devo your Hunter is a realy cool bike, but I think it needs a Titec H-Bar :thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

wow!

its 80F today!


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

WOW! it's up to 43 and it's been raining since Sunday. It's suppose to snow tonight. 

Mojoe


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

another day of warm temps

wake up this morning to straight sunshine, and 70F

holy smokes!

global warming... it must be

just last tuesday the jetstream was going straight down the length of Cali
cold wind straight off the ocean, the high's were around 55F

this weekend, a huge difference.

today... a Big Dummy day... run around town....

peace..d


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Chilly here today, so I've made a couple of tweaks to my Dummy's aesthetics. First, some quick (rough) custom-lettering on the tail of the snapdeck:










Hard to call it The Goat without a swatch of real goat hair on the stem:


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

LUV the snap deck!! It is HAWT!!!!

The stem..... is sorta creepy:skep: 

Mojoe


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Global warming my arse!!! It's 34 and snowing all day today.

Mojoe in frigid Iowa



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> another day of warm temps
> 
> global warming... it must be
> 
> peace..d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

wow!
far out...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Good Old Days Parade*

today is another 80F day here on the Monterey Peninsula

global warming? i dont know, but last tuesday it was 45F with 20mph W wind.
the jet stream was running straight down the length of California.
what the heck huh?

Today was the Good Old Days Parade in Pacific Grove. Myself and some fellow Xtracycle types rode in the parade representing Sustainable Pacific Grove

parades are fun. lots of kids... literally we had a troupe of clowns behind us, that kept launching long skinny balloons. kind of like SCUD missiles, as they screeched thru the air. something kind of eerie about a clown with big flat footed shoes, a big cigar, and launching balloons, at passers by...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

As long as folks don't perceive us and our BD's as clown bikes!

Enjoy that heat, D. Gettin' colder here by the minute.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*SnapDeck Mod*

so here is a SnapDeck mod i did.

the holes are reinforced with copper ringlets i cut out of some pipe.
i cut the holes with a Dremel tool, so the circles were not perfect... which is good
and the ringlets i cut out of pipe, i scratched up, notched, gouged, etc...
and epoxied them all together.
later... after everything dried... i filled in any gaps, with more epoxy fillets mixed with the copper shavings from the cutting job.
then beveled the holes, and created nice smooth round rings, so there is no sharp edge...

the holes are located so that rope, or 1" Nylon strap routes nicely thru the deck, around the V-Racks, frame of the BD, and back up, or you can lace your cargo into position, something like lacing up shoes, going between the WideLoaders, and holes in the SnapDeck.

plus now there is an easy way to strap, bungee, tie, etc... any kind of bag to the top of the SnapDeck... like a duffel bag would be perfect. and easy to simply lash down with sleeping bag straps, etc


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

DUDE...that ROCKS.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*holes...*



mangoman said:


> DUDE...that ROCKS.


holes... almost Genius!

the pics dont do the job justice... really... its SUPER NICE!

definitely BLING!

and fresh polished copper ringlets, under Spar Varnish.

I'll post some pics of things like duffel bags lashed down.

now everything is a no-brainer.

plus now, when you tie/route thru the ringlets and the same V-rack... instead of now "pulling the V-Racks apart from each other, and allowing the SnapDeck to become loose...

now the whole of V-Racks, and SnapDeck are lashed together, creating a stronger structure.

if i was totally "off the hook", i could lay some fine fiberglass across the deck, or some carbon fiber cloth. it would be insanely strong.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*the old deck*

this is the old deck...

it was pretty beat up... so i had decided to do a mod job, and had been thinking about it for a long time...

but of course, i was a bit apprehensive...cuz of course, while cutting holes sounds functional for routing, however, it is CUTTING HOLES!

so for the first version of the mod, i only used 4 holes. and its plenty strong.

the 2nd mod i used 8 holes. its plenty strong too. i think I'll replicate the 2nd mod.

the old deck is cool, cuz there are fade marks where stickers were placed for the couple years or whatever it was.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

That varnish job rocks the free world, too. I need to do the same to mine...thanks for the detailed pics, D.


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice job Devo. Xtracycle should sell them like this.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Devo Mod Job*



jesusburger said:


> Nice job Devo. Xtracycle should sell them like this.


ya thats about what i was thinking too...

obvious "genius" of the mod job...
simple, and obvious...

when the thought came to mind... i laffed for about a week...
and every time i lashed things down...
obviously the trip to LA, and just plain simple daily loads...
i'd laff, as i kept threading nylon strap between the SnapDeck and V-Racks...
but still... even then... ultimately the load was pulling the V-Racks apart from each other, and the SnapDeck was this loose thing, that wanted to pop off all the time... then when you'd try to lash something to the top of the deck... it was again some kind of awkward method incorporating the V-Racks...

now with the Devo Mod Job... things work "more together"
and its so easy!
so many more tie down options...

I'm proud of this mod job... it was so easy, and its beyond heck-a-functional now...
next... I'm working on a duffel & backpack set up

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

yesterday we came across one of these new cars
and it dawned on me to compare their lengths
and i wonder how they'd compare when it comes to what can be hauled.

sounds like a cool contrast/comparison essay or article...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Good shot! Would make a sensible companion to the BD...if you could also carry the BD on the car, if necessary.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

tibet


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Those things...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> yesterday we came across one of these new cars
> and it dawned on me to compare their lengths
> and i wonder how they'd compare when it comes to what can be hauled.
> 
> sounds like a cool contrast/comparison essay or article...


... have been spinning around Europe for a while. When I was in Prague a few years back, the local cops used them as cop cars. I wonder where they put the cuffed guys in custody.

They have some pretty good innovation, but gas mileage isn't that great considering the size and weight. IIRC, they are rated at like 37 MPG. Heck, a Honda Fit actually gets like 35 rated, 42 real world MPG, and has 4 seats.

I'd rather ride my bike. 

*edit*

found the pic. They are short enough to park sideways in a regular parking space and only stick out a little.










BTW, nice mod job on the snap deck.


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

mangoman said:


> Good shot! Would make a sensible companion to the BD...if you could also carry the BD on the car, if necessary.


Or the other way around


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i dont know why they dont simply use something like a CBR600RR motor. heck they pump out something like over 80hp. 

obviously there is something to pushing around a box...

if they were actually "smart" they'd use those 600cc or liter superbike motors, and put it in something like a Velomobile shape. heck.. at that point... it would need fins... oh wait... that would be like a landshark

as seen here

fins and ruder would be designed to enhance handling performance.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*sea otter*

sea otter...
75F today in the shade... perfect


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

no volunteer duty today, so i had the chance to sleep in a bit, hang out at the house, and then up to Sea Otter. I stopped by the Surly booth, met Andy and Emily. sat around talking about bikes a bit.

on a side note, as i was riding up to Laguna Seca, i was thinking to myself, "wow, I might get thru this weekend without spending any cash."

that went out the window, as soon as i discovered Kenda has 29er folding tyres for $10 each. so there went $20...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*check out the cars!*

mega cars!
this is a shot of part of the parking...
its huge
mega cars...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*loads*

the other day i ran my road bike and Pug over to storage.
Sea Otter has passed
and summer is knockin
time to get light, pick things up, and start making loops

local loops
into Big Sur
Ventana

and then to get ready to make a jump...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more on loads...*

so I've already made an earlier run, and it slipped my mind to snap pics...

so this is the next run to storage
its 3 tool boxes full of bike tools of course... and a box full of stock bike parts...
that is... my stash of usable if not new, parts for immediate use...

the Devo Mod Job

its cool

why?

cuz its easy-ier to tie things
so i like 1" nylon strap, and the Devo Ringlets are 3/4", giving a ton of room...

on the non-drive side, I placed the largest tool box...
and used one of the ties that XtraCycle provides with their FreeRad kits.
simply loop it around the WideLoader over the toolbox under the SnapDeck, and thru the middle ringlet, tie off with a full hitch knot. make sure to place tool box against LongLoader, as to provide a "bump stop"

**I dont even bother to use the kickstand for stuff like this. In my experience I have broken them off, and its really not necessary anyways. Just lay the bike onto a WideLoader. I first start loading on the nondrive side. so i tip the whole bike over onto the drive-side WideLoader, then place cargo. in this instance, it was the large black tool box.**

with the large tool box lashed down, tip the bike onto the non-drive side, and load the other side in the same manner.

this time, I'm using some nylon utility strap that has buckles on them. 10ft each.
place the buckle at the top, and run the strap thru a ringlet, out the bottom of the V-Rack, down the face of the FreeLoaders, and BEHIND the frame of the BD, under the WideLoader, then up and over the toolboxes. this pulls the entire load against the frame of the BD. use buckles to cinch cargo down tight. 
**where the BD has what are effectively "Footsies", run the strap behind this, under the WideLoaders, etc... ***

Now the 2 toolboxes are lashed down.

the box of bike parts...
I use 2 Sleep Bag straps... that have nylon no slip buckles too
run the straps thru 2 pair of holes in the SnapDeck
place box on SnapDeck, push forward to stoker bar
**rotate rear blinker light, down, to allow cargo to rest against bar, acting as a "bump stop".**
use Sleeping Bag straps, and buckles to cinch cargo down.
i also used the 2nd nylon loop strap that comes with the FreeRadical, to pull the box against the bump stop. i looped the strap thru the bottom ringlet then up to the 1st strap, then 2nd, and tied it all off. effectively keeping the box on the SnapDeck held against the stoker bar.

the use of the Ringlets in the deck, is super easy
it facilitates a more secure, and quicker method of lashing down cargo.
if this was a bunch of odd shaped things, like furniture, chairs, etc...
lay a tarp on the ground with the straps underneath, and place things on the tarp, then tie together in a bundle. then load the bundle.

now to go make the drop off...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

more pics


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

always make sure to tie off any loose ends...

always make a quick test run before getting into traffic...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i use these type of straps.
they are found in sporting good places...

plain 1" nylon strap from the fabric store is something like 80cents/yrd


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Big Sur*

Big Sur here i come...
an REI Beast duffel bag
a Gregory Forester backpack

another huge load... everything and the sink...

so the bags are loaded into the FreeLoaders
then, i used 2 straps on each side crossed in an X
running from the frame of the BD to two of the outboard Ringlets in Devo Mod Job, SnapDeck.

both sides, in the same exact manner...

now bags are held in place with FreeLoaders, and secured *to the frame of the BD *with the straps from frame to deck.

now the cargo in the FreeLoaders does not sway around.

2xExtra bed roll...
i bought a new bed roll at REI, and discovered that i had bought a long length, compared to my old mashed down one... when i fold it in half its just about as long as my old pad...
then i had to laff, when i piled them together in triple... LUXURY!
so i decided what the heck... the BD can handle the volume, and they are not that heavy, especially compared to the bulk of other items, like laptop, batteries, wood burning stove, etc...

at first i had placed the roll along the length of the deck, but then decided it was a waste of space...

attaching the roll to the stoker bar is by far better... 
now the deck is wide open... perhaps for a small duffel-o-fire wood for the tipi... maybe.

so its off to Big Sur

the weather is off the hook!
Monterey is 75F at the moment...

peace....d


----------



## Firebolt1961 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice packing, man. I enjoy getting miles out of my Dummy, while I keep thinking about modifications for better storage capacity. I've got some bumpy shortcuts to town and it's nice to know when everything's lashed down nicely. Carried in the last week: 10' x 2' piece of used slatwall from the bike shop, for interior work shop siding (snugged right up with the longloader), '41 chevy truck radiator dropped off for repair, and the week's grocery run: lotsa cans, beverages, and a 25 lb bag of dog food. Woulda grabbed a 50 lb bag if they had it.

I picture a second hinged fold-out level built into a snap deck, to throw another layer of stuff onto. It's been a challenge really to overload this thing on my regular errands, which is great for me. And more non-bike people have taken an interest in this than any other bike of mine. Nice diplomatic cross over between demographics; cargo capacity is a great conversation starter. 

-A


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*i found WiFi*

i found WiFi, so here's some quick pics


----------



## jesusburger (Apr 20, 2006)

Stunning scenery! Now that's what I call a touring bike (although I might pack a bit lighter than you Devo).
I get an idea now how compact those little stoves are. Very cool.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

again i have fallen for the trap of loading way too much stuff. but really this is another exercise in packing, etc. 

i could obviously pack less, and travel much easier...
this load is pretty much a load that would sustain me for indefinite...
with exception to food. as to food, i probably have close to a week's worth of meals...
the one thing i did not bring is Gortex... but its over 90F here in Big Sur

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*one last one...*

i was amazed that i even noticed these two...
i guess the flies were around them, as their ears were twitching around...
that movement caught my eye...
and sure enough, i was able to get kind of close...

funny guys....


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Great shots, D!! So cool of you to make the time to post. Gotta get one of those tent/stove combos......


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*back in Main Garrison*

ok... I'm back from my little 5 day trip.

here's more pics...

I'll do some write up in a bit

peace...d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*NIce...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ok... I'm back from my little 5 day trip.
> 
> here's more pics...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the write-up, Devo! Always a good read.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*5 days, 6 nights = $27.90*

about $5/day to stay in Big Sur, ride your bike, sleep in the tipi, and enjoy the trip.

trip it was.

I met cool people, the whole of my kit was more than adequate, and i felt it was enough of anything i cared to take with me, if i cared to actually MOVE! i mean... what i was carrying I could move to just about go anywhere in the world, i suppose. the AmTrak, option is a totally viable method. hands down! this rocks!

the cargo allure of the Big Dummy got me again.

this time the trip was obviously up and down the coast of Big Sur. The Devo Mod Job I did on the SnapDeck proved to totally KICK BUTT! it ROCKS!

it allowed me to not use WideLoaders, and the bags were better secured to the frame than the prior method i used with the BOB trailer bag/WideLoader combo that i hauled to LA and Malibu. that load was stupid huge! and yet... doable. that is crazy talk in its self.

I am happy to report no mechanical issues of any kind. I repositioned the front caliper and that was it.

The tipi continues to be a totally awesome thing. the wood burning stove is amazing. I'm always blown away with it. its a system that limited only by how much food you can bring with you.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Would you be interested in creating and selling another one of those snapdeck mods? My wallet's just sittin' here trembling...


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Devo,

I love the tipi photos! Your 4 Man is bigger than my Golite Hex 3. I have a bug screen for my Golite. Does Kifaru make a bug screen, or what do do about mosquito's? 

Mojoe


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the deck is way better

it now easy to simply strap something to the deck, and not around the v-racks, etc.

i have my old deck, which is the first mod, i tried, it only has 4 holes, but thats just about all that I've been using anyways...

simply run a strap with an adjustable buckle, like the sleeping bag straps, i mentioned before, thru a pair of holes at a time, and cinch things down.

like in this pic.

this is how it was loaded for the trip back home from Pfeiffer Park.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> Devo,
> 
> I love the tipi photos! Your 4 Man is bigger than my Golite Hex 3. I have a bug screen for my Golite. Does Kifaru make a bug screen, or what do do about mosquito's?
> 
> Mojoe


its got all that

mosquito net doors front and rear.

so you can do anything you want

bugs, typically fly in, and if they hit the stove pipe, thats it... end of story

and the negative slope of the inside walls of the tipi drive bugs to the top, which again drives them to the stove pipe... done.

the skirt can be rolled up to let things vent around the bottom, or toss dirt, leaves, snow, whatever... around the hem, and let it seal up.

the tipi is truly amazing. it gives you living space. strange...

the stove is awesome, cuz now you have heat, and can actually cook.

so this trip i used a kettle, the stainless steel canteen Kipchoge from XtraCycle sent me... i used that to make tea. toss in tea bags in canteen, fill with cold water, pop top open, and set on stove, let warm, as i'd boil water in my kettle to mix veggie burger mix, black beans, hummus, falafel mix, etc... let that set up in a pan, then shape into burgers/cakes, etc... and place directly ontop of stove top...
set things to the side onto the tray warmer... cook on stove top...


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Awesome!!!

Thanks for the pics!

Mojoe



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> its got all that
> 
> mosquito net doors front and rear.
> 
> ...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*hobo mode vs touring*

my kit, the Hobo Mode kit is much more complete than a touring kit

the touring method is light, and fast, buying things along the way, and maybe staying in hotels, etc...

in the book, "BICYCLING the pacific coast", i think i read something about $50/day for about 40 days to tour from Canada to Mexico. i guess thats $2k.

the Hobo Mode method is to be on the cheap, the idea is to be in it for the duration. you want to be at home where ever you are. you don't want to be obligated to a schedule, be it bound by time, nor logistics.

so you bring everything

ultimately food and water will be the grains of the hour glass. at some point you'd have to go to the store.

morning came around, and Joel only had 1/2 a tuna sandwich and some crackers. with the tipi stove going, i made some breakfast, coffee, etc... and of course, open the doors wide enough to hang out around the heat.

tipi mode is home. hot water, coffee, cereal, tea, oat meal, soap and water too.

a water filter, and cloth line space in the top to heat or dry any damp/wet clothing.

with the tipi, its easy to change clothes, and simply rinse your cycling clothing out, set them up top, and in the morning, they will be dry from the evenings stove use.

plus its just cool, to sit around reading something, drinking tea, and constantly feeding it fuel.

sometimes its little stuff, and sometimes I'm lucky enough to find some decent wood.

lately I've been using MSR groundhog tent stakes as a wedge to split wood if needed. 
also discovered how useful one of Coghlan's Commando Saws is.

so what do you do when you want to leave camp and go to the beach, creek, or anything? what do you do with all your stuff? pack it all back up and load it on the bike? take it with you?

i use a PacSafe 120, which is big enough for a BOB trailer bag
and in this case, i was able to secure both my backpack, and the REI Beast Duffel Bag, all secured with my laptop, etc., to a eucalyptus tree.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i should try to put the BD in the tipi
as compared to covering it in plastic...
9'x12' 2ml thick plastic tarp


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Would you be interested in creating and selling another one of those snapdeck mods? My wallet's just sittin' here trembling...


i have this deck sitting at storage.

its the old original deck... the first mod job. its good to go.

even has some really cool fade marks...


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i should try to put the BD in the tipi
> as compared to covering it in plastic...
> 9'x12' 2ml thick plastic tarp


I've seen pics of Dave Gray from Surly with his Xtracycle in a Kifaru 4 Man.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> I've seen pics of Dave Gray from Surly with his Xtracycle in a Kifaru 4 Man.


ya... brother David Sunshine

i swear... suddenly there was the Pug, and a glimpse of a Kifaru, and i had felt that super secret spies, like Spies Like Us, or Borris and Natasha had been following me about 4 years ago, when i drug a BOB with my Cdale for about 1.5yrs in Big Sur, but with the yellow 8 man Golden Cone...

at the time, I had re-committed myself to working more, a residence, and the money happened to be there... for the Pug, and a new 4 man tipi, save cash, and a few of "Life's Moment's" here and there.

gee... i sure do miss my R/C Gliders...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Would you be interested in creating and selling another one of those snapdeck mods? My wallet's just sittin' here trembling...


I would very much be interested in making stuff like this.

at the moment, things are kind of sketchy here at my girlfriend's place. only due to the renter whom lives downstairs, is a bit wacky... something is going on there, i doubt the landlord would be too privy to me doing some cutting and grinding with my Dremel. at least not at the moment. once things settle down, i probably can go forward with stuff like this.

i have a million ideas.

obviously I'm playing with the packing systems...
the specific way to strap things down, etc.

i think i've just about got it dialed.

next I think I'm gonna ditch the front rack and panniers, and try something like a big handlebar bag.

its a movement in direction of Adventure Touring

i even start to think about not using the V-racks and SnapDeck all together

maybe someway of using compression bags along that big long trellis frame, and using the stoker bar, as i did for the foam bed roll.

often i think of a Nylon Web type of system to replace the SnapDeck and FreeLoaders.
with adjustable buckles of course.

somehow, i think there is something here to work with...
in my gut i can feel it...
and as i play with the setups, go between bikes, etc... its getting closer...

its as if, i can see it, somehow... i know its there...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*my bag o pics and thoughts...*

so check out all these things i keep leaning towards...

crazy panniers! on a scooter somewhere in Asia...
looks like they could go on a cargo bike

lots of pannier ideas... its endless...

i keep thinking of ditching racks all together. i think the idea of using compression bags is much better.

Jeff Boatman of Carousel Design Works is seriously onto something.

the long trellis frame of the BD, to me begs to be experimented with.

when i play with the Hunter, and compression bags, realizing how much i can stuff in one, is really amazing.

it takes me to the notion of relying more on clothing, and less equipment. specifically compressible base layer stuff.

i think there is a way to secure the tipi and stove to the frame of the BD with the racks removed. i think strap the stove to the trellis frame, down low, then the poles, and tipi in their bags.

or perhaps something like 1/3 size (or less) racks, both V-racks and Wide Loaders, no SnapDeck, and secure things like food in compression sacks alongside the wheels, down low.

run fenders, and limit your load to only the max height of the wheel.

utilize straps to compress everything to the frame.

kind of like scrunching down loafs of bread along the length.

even then... when using the stoker bar, and possibly the H-bar to use as additional mounting for yet more compression bags...

I think that would be more than adequate.

and i wonder...

I think Dirt Rag stated their test BD in 18", same size as mine was around 38lbs...
so if the BD stripped down, but with light weight compression bags, compared to a touring bike... or the Hunter 29er outfitted in Adventure Touring garb...

i wonder how it would compare... I'm very curious.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*smaller shelter*

i keep thinking of this...
http://www.kifaru.net/paratarp.htm
the thing is that i could simply only use the tarp and pole for it, and that would be ultra super lightweight.

they also make a micro wood burning stove...

this set up, i could put to the BD with out using any racks...

the Dummy is so amazingly modular, with the allure of braze-ons everywhere, and the ability to be morphed into a variety of duties.

while I've been dabbling into the "HEAVY" of cargo bikes...

i suppose the mind of going further in a set 5-10hr effort day... that thought takes me further into The Ventana

while its a solid effort with the Hobo Mode to travel 30 miles in Big Sur, I can envision 60 miles with a light kit, still self supported, and solo.

that would put me at Kirk Creek in 1 day

that would put me at the base of Nacimiento Ferguson Rd, with a night's rest, to make the climb, and onto the Coast Ridge Road, or into Hunter Liggett.

pretty soon, I'll have this trip totally dialed in, and I'll be able to offer invites for a first hand guided loop.

if this place downstairs clears out, possibly i could score it, and maybe offer it up for my cycling/touring buddies to shower, crash, cook food, internet, etc...

i guess that would be Asana Cycles in many ways...

i think i could get everything onto the BD without racks... the frame just begs for it.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i think next week, I'll be making another jaunt, same route, but with intentions of hitting Kirk Creek in the first day.

Big Dummy stripped down.

i'm pretty sure i could put a solo tent along that giant long trellis seat stay

maybe the conti t&c tyres will handle fire road


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

What about using frame bags on the Dummy. That rear triangle seems to be wasted space - fill it with a custom bag. I'm working on getting set up to start building a few things like this for the car replacement crowd, but it will be a while before this gets done over here.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Hairllama said:


> What about using frame bags on the Dummy. That rear triangle seems to be wasted space - fill it with a custom bag. I'm working on getting set up to start building a few things like this for the car replacement crowd, but it will be a while before this gets done over here.


that is exactly the kind of stuff... 100% on target

i sit here and stare at it all the time

the hardest part is finding someone to sew things up

i guess thats the part where i need to get a sewing machine and get busy


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Firebolt1961 said:


> Nice packing, man. I enjoy getting miles out of my Dummy, while I keep thinking about modifications for better storage capacity. I've got some bumpy shortcuts to town and it's nice to know when everything's lashed down nicely. Carried in the last week: 10' x 2' piece of used slatwall from the bike shop, for interior work shop siding (snugged right up with the longloader), '41 chevy truck radiator dropped off for repair, and the week's grocery run: lotsa cans, beverages, and a 25 lb bag of dog food. Woulda grabbed a 50 lb bag if they had it.
> 
> I picture a second hinged fold-out level built into a snap deck, to throw another layer of stuff onto. It's been a challenge really to overload this thing on my regular errands, which is great for me. And more non-bike people have taken an interest in this than any other bike of mine. Nice diplomatic cross over between demographics; cargo capacity is a great conversation starter.
> 
> -A


Cargo bikes are amazing things...
i rode it in a local parade. the year before, it was the pug in the parade...
people do seem to be more curious and less intimidated about the long tail, as compared to other bikes... that is very true.

just about every kid wants a ride on the back when they see the stoker bar.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

well, i tried to ghetto rig some compression bags to the side of the BD, sans V-racks, etc...

it simply does not work.

really the whole of the setup would entail custom bags, etc.

so its back to BOB trailer bags loaded in the FreeLoaders, which is an awesome simple way to go.

at least now, with the mod job i did to the SnapDeck, I have 2 nylon straps with adjustable buckles running from the frame to the SnapDeck, which compresses the cargo in the FreeLoaders against the frame of the BD.

no swaying around.

tmrrw am, should have me heading south again.

peace...d


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> that is exactly the kind of stuff... 100% on target
> 
> i sit here and stare at it all the time
> 
> ...


Devo- I have a friend that can make you a bag if you can give her measurements. PM me and I can get you in contact with her. Hey you need one of these for your BD. Check out pics 22 and 30.

http://alexandchristine.smugmug.com/gallery/5030819_efrdE#302089672_mWJCA


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

RockyRider said:


> Devo- I have a friend that can make you a bag if you can give her measurements. PM me and I can get you in contact with her. Hey you need one of these for your BD. Check out pics 22 and 30.
> 
> http://alexandchristine.smugmug.com/gallery/5030819_efrdE#302089672_mWJCA


awesome, thank you for the info.

I'll keep that in mind. it seems to me that it begs for frame bags, or something.

so its back to FreeLoaders.

they are so basic, and work easily.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm out of here
heading south again
this time, i'm gonna try to get to Cone Peak, and then probably thru Hunter Liggett, onto Indians Rd, into Arroyo Seco, and then back to Del Rey Oaks via Carmel Valley Road, and Laureles Grade.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Cone Peak*

Uhh...
i think this is pretty much off the hook

in brief, I rode to Cone Peak, in the Ventana Wilderness, hiked to the summit, and rode back, in about 84hrs, with camping 3 nights,

1 night at Pfeiffer park Big Sur
1 night on Cone Peak Road
1 night at Kirk Creek

and then home... about 11hr day in transit on the way home.

FYI: Cone Peak is 5150ft, and its the steepest gradient from sea level in the continental US.

solo effort, unsupported.

massive amounts of gear and food... of course a tipi

and in the am on Cone Peak Road, around 5am, a Puma was close enough and walking towards me, to use a couple of shots from the slingshot

uhh... a hawk, swooped down VERY CLOSE to me, as i was climbing Nacimeinto Ferguson Rd, and the trippy part was that it did it from behind me, and on a huge SLOPE, with solid afternoon wind, and as it swooped, going VERY fast, it pulled up, and tucked its wings, stalling at the top, and looked right at me! i never had that experience!

some quick pics...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*and...*

and...

CONDORS!!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Cone Peak, on $8*

ok... well, i got some kind of wacky prolonged energy burn going on right now.

once back, the tenant downstairs is having another funky episode, where she stomps around, and slams doors for awhile....

its like camping in the jungle and having Orangoutangs near by, breaking sticks, and such...

so whatever.... i could kind of care less, other than it intimates other people, and thats not cool. ill will, and cruelty... not cool
_____________________________________________________________________
Cone Peak for $8

day one, Monterey to Pfeiffer Big Sur State Park.
the fun part is of course the big dumb load, a big cargo bike, and lots of hills.
right from the get go, its over Carmel Hill, and i swear the Hospital sits at about 700ft, so its this steep little pitch... steep by road bike standards, and it has its moment when it would be steep for an MTB.

over carmel hill...
and then drop back down to Rio Rd, and exit Carmel, onto Big Sur, passing Point Lobos, Carmel Highlands, etc...

hill... hill... hill...

and oh ya....

hill

some wind

tonight coming home from Big Sur for a solid 2 or 3hrs, it was at least a 20mph head wind, as i was obviously going North...

at Pfeiffer, i met Fred from London who is touring B.C. to San Diego
he's 6'7" and rides a Koga touring bike... cool stuff... way cool guy...

we also met up again at Kirk Creek, as I finished the Cone Peak jaunt.

camping at Pfeiffer is $3

DAY 2 was south, and i had thought of Kirk Creek, but this trip, altho i still have WAY TOO MUCH stuff, it is less...
at Kirk Creek, i decide i have enough day light to give Nacimiento Ferguson Rd a shot.

however, the 8 mile climb and 3000ft gain, I have no idea of water source(s).
so at Kirk Creek, i filter water, CamelBak, 3L MSR Dromedary, and 4 large bottles on the dummy

hours later, at the summit of Nacimiento Ferguson Rd, I still have enough daylight to get onto the dirt road of Cone Peak Rd.

around 8:30pm, i finally pick a spot, pitch the tipi, stove, etc, and by 10pm, i've sourced water, firewood, heat, Udon Noodle, and egg for dinner with decaf Green Tea, washed up, and put my clothes up to dry in the clothes line up top.

crash out, sleep like a rock, and something little sniffs around my face thru the tip/lifted skirt hem of the tipi... it runs off after i sniff back.

4:42am, the birds are OFF THE HOOK! 
ruckus... in the night it was some frogs, and that was cool.
they'd do their song, and as soon as the slightest change would occur, they'd stop...
then start up...
that was nice

4:42am, i confuse the pre-dawn with what i thought was the moon... but its waning.

at around 3800ft, the sky is.... amazing... The Ventana Wilderness... wow... 
i love Big Sur, and the Ventana

around 5am, the birds make a some kind of a ruckus, and later, i look up, as I'm heating water for coffee and oatmeal...

a puma is walking right down the road, towards me
so i do as everything I've ever read...
i hold up my trekking pole, shout... wave, etc...
it stopped, looked around... and made another step or two...
then i picked up a rock, and shot at it with my sling shot...
maybe 50ft away?

it ran as soon as it heard that rock in the air
i grabbed a hand full of anything from the ground
and fired off multiple stones in the vicinity, in what i thought was a suppressive fire pattern, thinking i could further run it off

from there, not a sound...
i still fired off a few large rocks in various areas every so often just to feel better.
drug the Big Dummy out of the tipi, and i felt fine... no worries

i love a sling shot! its your FRIEND! its really fun to shoot at large trees down far below, with large rocks, and pull way back! makes big NOISE! me feel strong.

i rode up past where i had last seen the lion, and continued up past the trail head for San Vincente Flats, San Antonio Trail, and ultimately the Cone Peak Trail

at the old fire lookout atop Cone Peak, its mega fies... its crazy... got to go.

then it was a decent back to Kirk Creek.

oh.. in the am, i broke a pulling spoke in the rear wheel, on the drive side...
i tried to ghetto rig a truing gauge, with an MSR Groundhog tent stake, using a rubber band, lashed down to what would be a stay...

but the wheel is pretty wacky...

later in the day, as i had just crossed Nacimiento Ferguson Rd, and onto the dirt section going South, to what I think would be Wild Cattle, Plaskett Creek... etc...
suddenly i break another spoke... again, same side, another pulling spoke.. only a couple holes away...

so i figure, its a sign, and i need to think of heading back...

my notions of dropping into Ft. Hunter Liggett, Indians, Indians Rd, check out the trail head for Junipero Serra Peak... all that is not tossed aside, with the thoughts of a failing rear wheel.

at Kirk Creek ($5 camping), now Day 3 in the afternoon, i meet more touring cyclists, and i play bike fix it guy, flats, try to work on shifters, etc...
tall guy Fred... all 6ft 7 inches is beyond enjoying his trip to the US, especially when the pound gets about $1.90

come morning, everyone packs up, and I'm last to break camp, with my total deluxe set up... dummy and all...

my notions were to hit Monterey, but i'd settle for Big Sur...
at Big Sur, I'm realizing that I've got some kind of crazy legs under me these days, and i decide to push for Monterey...

something like an 11 hour effort, and I'm back.

all in all, an awesome trip

the views, simply amazing, i even saw condors flying slope in +20mph winds... 
wow... makes me think of R/C gliders... and amazed at how they fly... my god!

i still can way reduce my load.
its mega amounts... at this point i am still playing with max load, thinking here.

the methodology is to start big and work my way down, and increase distance.

big loads, long days, short miles...

Kirk Creek to Monterey 60 miles, me thinks....
hills, and big wind, with crago... solid effort.

i'm very happy with my disposition, the way i process things, and how I'm actually moving thru the world...

the loads will get lighter, i will get more distance, in less time.

this trip was $8 in camping fees

plus now i guess i need to think about that rear wheel.

i dream of a Rohloff and a super strong DH rim.
maybe 40 hole

meanwhile the antithesis awaits in full function
the Hunter 29er, as I'm anxious to get some bags from Jeff at Carousel Design Works.

a SUPER BIG THANK YOU to Surly for producing yet another amazing design. it totally kicks butt!

i started having crazy techie notions of a FS Dummy, with lock outs, and that fancy rear hub. dreaming of being able to possibly use a double ring up front, 1 for a super low range, and unlock the rear swing arm, and design it, so that effort makes the bike dig in for traction... use the biggest DH tyre you can find.

this platform begs for time spent in the backcountry.

i was bummed out to cut it short

but this coming week, i should be on a trip to LA, yet again, this time for my nephew's 3rd birthday. so its an AmTrak/Bike trip this week to come.

so The Dummy is everything i ever wanted in a bike.

thank you Kipchoge from XtraCycle for the inovation, and genius to create a longtail cargo bike, and thanks for the stainless steel water bottle.
its awesome, works perfect for making tea.

soon i think a trip to McKinleyville will come, then it will be to tour and spend time around Arcata and into the woods.

simply touring the State Parks, in the Bike camping areas, has got to be a totally awesome experience.

peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more pics*

day break

MSR tent stake used as a truing gauge

San Vincente Trail head

view of Cone Peak from Cone Peak Rd

and

Big Dummy at San Antonio trail head on Cone Peak Rd.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*and again...*

more yet


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*last shots...*

last shots... until next trip

peace...d


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Rockin' write-up, Devo! Thanks for making the time. 

Are you tracking total miles?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Rockin' write-up, Devo! Thanks for making the time.
> 
> Are you tracking total miles?


no, i haven't used a cyclometer for some years now

i bet it was close to 150 miles round trip, and a ton of elevation

i just go by feel

i know that 100 miles in 6hrs on a road bike is easy doodlin for some years now

and within the last month or so, i took the Hunter 29er with 2.1" WTB Vulpines on an 80 mile ride with Velo Club Monterey, at group roadie pace

i'm happy with this last effort

i like the exhausted feeling, and i love to eat and sleep

i think its an Army throwback thing for me, its what i was conditioned with at 18.

from Carmel to Kirk Creek is 60 miles, up Nacimiento i think is another 8
along Cone Peak Rd is 6 (in one direction).

so 120 + 16 + 12 = 148 miles

nominal measure

i think if i had the Hunter all dialed in for Adventure Touring with a set of WTB Vulpine 2.1's, i think i could consistently pull off 60 mile days on the pave, day after day. 
and be comfortable, not exhausted, etc...

in the scope of something like the Great Divide Race... well... i don't know if i could pull of 100-150 mile days, over and over, until the Mexican Boarder... thats a whole different story.

the thing with these last couple of trips, is that i only filter water.
everything else i have with me.

in the touring way, people spend $ along the way, buy food, use stores, etc.

this is old school army style... what you set out with is what you got.

and that i like

i think its the factor of time and resource management that i like.

but hitting the stores, dashing inside for a Coca Cola and a Snickers bar... that sounds fun too. at least then you dont have to carry the mondo huge load.

hopefully sometime soon, i should get a new solo shelter from Kifaru
that will be heaps different

the mode that i went out with, the tipi and all...
really thats an amazing set up, bcz, it gives you a place to live.... living space

i never used the SnowPeak butane micro stove that i seem to always carry.
used only the tipi stove, and sourced from my environment...
wood, and water

i'm pretty sure, i had enough food with me, to go a solid week, in comfort.

heck... i only ate 3 of the 6 eggs i brought.

peace...d

time for some real coffee


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i think this pic is probably about the best of the lot...

its day break as seen from my camping spot, along Cone Peak Rd.

Junipero Serra Peak (5800ft) seen on the left


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*condor*

this one flips my lid...

i think i'm gonna be a Condor Junkie...


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

sound like a great adventure! from the pictures, it looks like you rode to the top of ventana cone? how was that ride? i guess sometimes it can be pretty overgrown and difficult to pass on foot, so i was wondering how riding that beast of bike would be. it makes me think... im not to far from there myself...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

peanutbutter said:


> sound like a great adventure! from the pictures, it looks like you rode to the top of ventana cone? how was that ride? i guess sometimes it can be pretty overgrown and difficult to pass on foot, so i was wondering how riding that beast of bike would be. it makes me think... im not to far from there myself...


I kept to the fireroad for the most part, only riding the dummy up the trail a bit, just to get it off of the road, then cabled it, and hiked up to the top of Cone Peak.

i still had way too much stuff, but my intentions were to try to get into Fort Hunter Liggett and Indians Rd, Arroyo Seco, and home...

probably about 3 more days, but i broke a couple of spokes, and the rear wheel has a wobble, so the trip was cut short.

i think im gonna reduce more yet yet, and try to get more distance in.

i think there is something to using the Dummy.

i like the riding position. its nice to stand up, and be able to simply use a "step rhythm" like hiking, and utilize a big gear, then sit, and shift to a low gear to spin, and so forth.

alternate with this method, and go for a long time.

which takes me to the notions of a Rohloff hub

typically, I'd be using the granny gear, spin in the top 3 cogs
but from granny to middle ring, and stay in the 1st cog... stand... then shift 2 more cogs down in the rear...
and go into "step rhythm" for awhile
switch back to seated...
drop back to granny gear
and climb the cogset back to the biggest cog...

lots of chain movement... lots of shifting... timing in step, momentum, etc...

i can only imagine how nice smooth and linear a Rohloff hub must be... wow.

peace..d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

yesterday, i was happy to get 2 new spokes into the tweaked rear wheel, and much to my surprise, i actually got the wheel nice and true.... wow... its so straight and round! 

i had run into a little problem when i was out on my ramblings, with the rear disc brakes.

that being the 203mm rotor & adaptor puts the caliper too close to the frame of the BD to get an allen wrench on a multi-tool, into position. 

the other issue was that I could not get the caliper to move "outboard" enough in its adjustment. basically the caliper was very close to the rotor, and the inboard pad was adjusted way out towards the outboard direction.

yesterday, i replaced the 2 spokes, trued the wheel, replaced the rear rotor with a 185mm, swapped the adaptor to the 185 mount, and took a small round file to the Avid Mech BB7 caliper, and opened up the adjustment slot. 

now the caliper is nice and centered over the rotor.

awesome!

back to Conti T&C tyres...

a few little errands yesterday

today, is yet another day of shlepping things off to storage, as they are better off there as compared to being out on the deck.

more packing, more hauling, etc...

tmrrw, should bring me to another LA Trip
Salinas to Union Station, yet again... this time for my nephew's Bday
and being that my Dad actually called me the other day... i will be stopping in Ventura for a quick visit.

so there you have it...
the uber usage of a bike...
the Big Dummy
from daily errands, groceries, et al
to camping, and some solo time in The Ventana Wilderness... to the Concrete Jungle(s) of SoCal.

I look forward to seeing the kids, my siblings, and yet of course concerned for my brother Dylan's disposition these days. I suppose an in person visit is the only way to actually know what's up.

this trip will be unique in that its the first AmTrak trip using the Devo Mod Job, ringleted SnapDeck.

so far that mod to the SnapDeck has pretty much done away with the necessity of WideLoaders. yesterday i hauled a few tool, truing stand, etc. but in reality, there is no way in the world WideLoaders could be completely done away with... large items like a book case, end stands, etc... those items will not secure by simply using FreeLoaders.

Today's runs will more than likely see me with WideLoaders.

The Big Dummy totally rocks!

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*storage run*

truing stand, tools, tires, funky green storage bins, full of tires, water bottles, dremel tool, etc... misc bike parts...

the ringlets in the deck make it very easy to strap things down.

one side i ran 2 straps parallel of each
the other side, i ran an X

still lots of room for more.

its all about how easy it is to get a loop thru a ringlet, and to the frame or WideLoader.

packing like this lets you next, use the SnapDeck and the stoker bar to lash things down to.

at that point its pretty much crazy how much it actually is...

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*this just gets easier all the time*

this process is getting easier every time.

that is.. the method of using AmTrak, the car free lifestyle, bike camping, etc...

its so easy...

but you have to have the time to do so.

right now, I'm in Ventura for the night, then its back to Salinas and finally Monterey.

the trip has been easy.

I was amazed to make the trip from Monterey to Salinas in just about an hour flat...
that was a trip
suddenly i found myself in time trial mode on the dummy.
the wind was to my back for a good portion, running 44x 11, 12 & 13t for quite some time.

in LA i made it to my sisters again... in about an hour flat.
an hour from Union Station to Melrose/Fairfax area... i sometimes start to wonder if "something" is happening to me...

i mean... this is not normal... right?
the car free life... ok, i can see that...
the couple of years on the Pug... ok... i can see that too
camping with the Dummy... that too

but things like Cone Peak?
uhh... Kirk Creek to Monterey with a silly huge load... uhhh???

now running around with this abbreviated load... heck... the car traffic on Wilshire had nothing on me... thats for sure.

anyways...
the trip is going just fine.

its good to see family

not a single hiccup of a problem with the dummy.

its all easy going.

heres some pics


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*hauling duties*

as to hauling...

for Elias's birthday, i hauled his fire truck, a bunch of party supplies, and of course, toys

once the bday party was well underway, my brothers and i took a walk around the neighborhoods, and we came across a guy throwing away a tool box that he had side mounted in his toyota pick up... complete with key and all...

it was a free locking tool box... too good to pass up.

so i carried that back to the party, loaded it up on the dummy, then more things yet yet on the dummy...

and even my brother Dylan, rode on the back, to finish it all off.

Dallas says to drop off the tool box at the shop (Power Plant Choppers)

so we hang out as Yaniv and crew work on bike that is due to be finished this thursday.

Dallas has a cool old Schwinn that he's done some mods to

gives me ideas...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

my brothers are a source of inspiration...


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> as to hauling...
> 
> for Elias's birthday, i hauled his fire truck, a bunch of party supplies, and of course, toys
> 
> ...


Alright. NOW you're just showin' off.   :thumbsup:


----------



## henryhb (May 16, 2007)

i a half year my wife and i need a second car.
seeing you and your dummy makes me think about getting a dummy instead of the car...
... big thx for the inspiration!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Just ordered my xtracycle today, thanks Devo


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Tuesday 845pm, been home now since 7pm.

Salinas to Union Station, LA $49
Union Station to Ventura $20
Ventura to Salinas $49
$109 AmTrak trip

with the Dummy of course...

ok...

so dig this....

this is the ultra cool part

This Friday I was in LA
the Friday prior...
Cone Peak Road in the Ventana Wilderness
this past Saturday... playin with my nephews, visiting family 
the Saturday prior... summit Cone Peak
this past Sunday... Birthday for Elias... carry pick up truck side mount locking tool box, Elias's play fire truck, birthday gifts, and my brother Dylan, to Power Plant choppers where Dallas works... hang out, check out the new chopper Yaniv and his crew are putting together for this thursday's deadline of Chopper Challenge (?), Geico Caveman gig... etc...
the sunday prior... 11am til 9pm (i think) solid effort with the Dummy from Kirk Creek back to Monterey... straight into the wind! Big Sur coastline...

so the Dummy is an ultra super cool bike...
it does a ton!

my wheel fix held solid and true...
the only deficiency that has come up, is the pin in the kickstand is working loose, so i need to tap that back into position before i break, yet... another kickstand.

peace...d

ride bikes!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the train ride Ventura to Santa Barbara had all the bike racks full!

i was amazed... i was glad

the conductor let me just leave the bike in the isle way...

i turned in the outboard adjuster knob for the front wheel, effectively "locking" the wheel from rolling...

the conductor thought that was really cool...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

henryhb said:


> i a half year my wife and i need a second car.
> seeing you and your dummy makes me think about getting a dummy instead of the car...
> ... big thx for the inspiration!


get an XtraCycle or something, and give it a go...

probably 90% of the issue(s) are to get all things you need to get done... get that stuff all within a 10 mile radius... i.e. work, groceries, etc..

you can get a car any time

the motivation to use a bike is not as common

seize the moment

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ScaryJerry said:


> Just ordered my xtracycle today, thanks Devo


you are gonna like it...

you will not like being able to simply wheelie the front wheel over simple things like a curb.

over all... you will like it.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this sucks...

http://www.ksbw.com/news/16558667/detail.html

today around 4pm, as I was on the AmTrak bus in King City, i noticed the smoke...

damn... this really sucks!

this is exactly the area i wanted to ride next... damn!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this really sucks...

this pic shows Indian's Rd... to the left would be Arroyo Seco, to the right Ft. Hunter Liggett

i found this cool website tho...
http://www.inciweb.org/incident/1298/


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That toolbox rules*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> my brothers are a source of inspiration...


I especially like the sticker of the hand throwing the devil horns with the American Flag pattern. There is some commentary there, but not sure what.

I extra credit especially like the fact that you rescued that perfectly usable piece of gear from the landfill and gave it new life.

I've been giving a bunch of stuff away on craigslist/free lately. Man, that is a great feeling. I just gave away a 24 port ethernet switch (10 base T only, so it was too slow for my home LAN) I got when I worked for a dotcom, they were throwing it out... and a guy gave me a sixer of Negra Modello as a thanks. I also gave away my old Apple Color Laserwriter that needed some cleaning work done to it.... to a non profit who was going to use it for spare parts. That color laserwriter I got in trade to a bud for an old beater PeeCee I rescured from a dumpster. All it needed was a hard drive and software re-installation. 6 years later he is still uses it as a test web server.

I once worked for a (really sh!tty) ISP, and they were throwing out a perfectly good strawberry gumdrop iMac. I grabbed it, re-installed all the software, put an extra stick of RAM I had laying around in there, and sold it at a garage sale for $200. The new owner was stoked to have it, and was going to give it to her 8 year old. This was like 6 years ago when that computer was still pretty useful.

Gotta love the free culture!

Dude, you are soooo lighting a fire under me to try the multi-day adventure thing. I got my old hardtail rigged up with racks and a rigid fork. I just need some front panniers (keeping an eye on CL for those, too) and a weekend to kill (which is hard with a 16 month old baby and a wife who doesn't dig outdoor stuff that much).


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> I especially like the sticker of the hand throwing the devil horns with the American Flag pattern. There is some commentary there, but not sure what.
> 
> I extra credit especially like the fact that you rescued that perfectly usable piece of gear from the landfill and gave it new life.
> 
> ...


my brother Dylan has this book in his head, that he'd like to put to words...
the title, "Playing Peasant"
the premise, save up some cash, enough to be sustainable, simple life, and have time on your hands... dumpster dive, curb side removal, plant a garden, ride a bike... wear thrift store clothes.

we are so freaking amazingly affluent... and yet we dont even realize it. 
me... simply at $25/hr at my old job, all the junk I've wasted my life on... Honda Element... house full of things... vacations, etc... only if i would have simply adopted my current lifestyle... if i would have simply done that 20yrs ago... right from the get go...

oh but the naivety of youth...

the haunts of my thoughts, when a few years ago, the idea of going to London, and dropping a few bucks into an account. US cash converted to pounds...

gee... today, i guess, i'd be running around basically paying 1/2 of what the price tag says, as the pound, last i knew... was worth about $1.90

so ya... there is definitely something solid to be said about "sourcing" from our immediate environment...

if i were a junk hound... if i had the gumption to dig, and sell... I suppose, I'd entertain myself with the growing stock in Pawn Shops

while in LA, Dallas, my brother in law, Juan, and I went to The Grove to see IronMan. 11pm showing...

of course the kids totally want to go see it, and its expensive...

i suggested that we should hit the Pawn Shops and hunt for a new Big Screen with surround sound, etc. do movie nights at home, invite their friends, etc.

as to front panniers... perhaps you could simply lash a single stuff sack to the top of the rack
or hunt Performance Bike... i think their Transit line of bags is pretty darn cheap

once upon a time, when i had a job, i had ideas of going to Vietnam, Thailand, or Mexico to have panniers made... limited runs of product, in limited patterns.

as to multi day touring, and time constraints... perhaps shorter jaunts could occur, save til kid(s) are older
i once knew a 6 year old whom hiked with us from Big Sur Station along Pine Ridge Trail to Barlow Flats. thats a 6 mile hike! at 6 years old. fueled by PB&J, and Gummy Worms

the days will arrive soon enough... maybe try 24hr get aways... 
you'd be surprised to discover how good it feels to simply ride your bike 6hrs in 1 direction, camp, then turn around.

in the Bay Area, i imagine that BART would take you pretty far in a couple of hours, from there, give yourself 4 to 6hrs of ride time, camp, and return.

i imagine a person could hit Marin Headlands, and i suppose there is bike camping at a State Park near by.
$3

peace...d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That's where I was thinking*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i imagine a person could hit Marin Headlands, and i suppose there is bike camping at a State Park near by.
> $3
> 
> peace...d


I could BART to SF, ride across the bridge and out to West Marin. Gotta find a route, tho... preferably one that doesn't take me up hills that are too steep, or Highway1.

There has to be a decent route. There is a paved bike path and bike lanes that make their way through Sausalito and most of the way up to Mill Valley, then pick up Railroad Grade or Tennessee Valley, then head North and West on the fireroad system. There would be some shared lanes there with cars, but I could probably minimize that. My house in Oakland to the Lakeshore BART is kinda scary, tho.

I think I would also need some poor sucker who can pedal lots of gear up a hill and not whine too much about it to go with me. The one guy I had in mind recently told me he doesn't like camping because he is no good at it. Rats.

Make myself a penny stove, bottle of Everclear to fuel it, tent, food, other gear... keep it simple and light.... I can do this. Heck, now that I think about it, I might try to make a penny stove tonight.










Yeah, I was looking at those Transit front pannier bags that are on perpetual sale for $60. I'll probably end up with those, but I was hoping to find something better, used and cheaper.

Oooooh! I did solve my bag-suck-into-rear-wheel issue. I found an Axiom rack that has little support loops on the sides that extend back to support the bags. The added bonus is that it is a much longer rack and gives me tons of heel clearance. I'm going to see if I can talk my mom into sewing on some loops to my rear panniers so I can also attach my trunk bag. She is awesome with a sewing machine, she's retired, and loves projects.










Funny you should mention the home theater thing. I used to work for GoodGuys back in the day (like 18 years ago), and set myself up with a nice home theater sound system. I was thinking of upgrading the receiver to one that does DTS and the newer Dolby Digital surround, HDMI video and such, so I browsed craigslst for stuff. Man, that stuff looses value instantly! I was looking at what was new a $5-600-ish dollar Denon receiver, and they seem to go for like $150-200 on CL. I can probably swing that.

Anyway... not a lot of Surly content here... sorry!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> I could BART to SF, ride across the bridge and out to West Marin. Gotta find a route, tho... preferably one that doesn't take me up hills that are too steep, or Highway1.
> 
> There has to be a decent route. There is a paved bike path and bike lanes that make their way through Sausalito and most of the way up to Mill Valley, then pick up Railroad Grade or Tennessee Valley, then head North and West on the fireroad system. There would be some shared lanes there with cars, but I could probably minimize that. My house in Oakland to the Lakeshore BART is kinda scary, tho.
> 
> ...


you're on the right track...
all of it will come...its a works in progress for sure...
just like bikes... next thing you know... SS, MTB, CX bike, etc...

its easy to end up with a couple of stoves, sleeping bags, tarps, etc...

obviously the lighter your load, the faster you go... 
but its a balance of sorts...
big load, more than likely allows you have more comfort, more luxury...
like eggs... cheese, or in my case, often the 4 man tipi...

the beauty of it all... is that in many aspects, touring is a self discovery

i had started thinking about it awhile back...

so here i am 39 years old

i think that we, at this age, we were the kids on MTB's when they were becoming mass produced...
racing ensued, etc...

now i'm at the age, where I've discovered touring

touring is nothing new

MTB touring is nothing new either

heck... check out Old Man Mountain in S.B.

i think the biggest hurdle for Adventure Touring is the time constraint(s), and life commitment(s)

the economy is obviously a huge driver in our culture

by and large, i think that cyclists are more "free spirited" than our "civilized" brethren 
often we question authority, think outside the box, we are excited to find something new... or to push the boundaries of our existential dilemmas.

as your world is paved over, and over...
satellites surveyed the entire planet...
life on the open plains, the Frontier has physically been completely measured
but in us...
we have a Whole World out there to explore

and that impetus to put our collective wooden boats out to sea...
well... in my book, in my heart... 
i could never be any more genuine...

i once told a person, that my most genuine, natural persona comes to the forefront when on the bike.

i think that is true with many cyclists... to know me is to know me on the bike.

a Penny stove... planning a route thru Oakland, SF, etc... 
the Bicycle Lifestyle is all of that!

Asana Cycles... is about exactly just that... our lives, our experiences, and everything in between.

while i sat at my job in a hospital for 14yrs, a career path became all too similar to an acrylic tube from one hamster nest to the next, with a feed station, and exercise wheel along the way.

i suppose bike life can be that way too... but my argument is that at least its outside breathing fresh air, bob cats, deer, and fresh water

i'm quite certain that this world is more than simply Humanity.

of my travels of late

i'd say the jewel of discovery are all the people in passing i meet
the gay guy who would not let up, on hitting on me
the lady who's boyfriend is a retired US Marshal
the 6'7" guy from London
the hobos
the angered youth... skate punks... along the rails in SoCal
the little kids that are amazed with a long bike on the train.

the world
get out there and check it out
be careful, be safe, and return home... just go look around... ride around the block

once upon a time, i remember being a kid, and i rode to the beach in Ventura.
new people, new kids, new places... get home before the street lights turn on.

its just an out and back...
your soul will appreciate it

even in the worst of times... those moments when things dont go our way... when our best laid plans lay to waste, broken spoke, or as a guy at Kirk Creek had... A Fib (his heart rhythm out of whack), how we cope, how we make our way thru our life... it all plays out.

in the scope of view, I've come to witness... i think we all could use some time On The Road.

peace...d

check out Elias... 3 years old... i think he's walking on Sunshine...


----------



## surfimp (Mar 27, 2008)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> you can get a car any time
> the motivation to use a bike is not as common
> seize the moment


Nice, Devo 

"Carpe Dummy" 

Steve


----------



## bigflax925 (Aug 15, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i think that we, at this age, we were the kids on MTB's when they were becoming mass produced...
> racing ensued, etc...
> 
> now i'm at the age, where I've discovered touring
> ...


Awesome thoughts and well put. I have thought about this a lot.

There's a great article by Willie Weir in this month's Adventure Cycling mag that echos these sentiments. I try not to dwell


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Just picked up my Xtracycle yesterday and couldn't be happier. Already thinking about building a second one, probably a dedicated Big Dummy as soon as QBP gets them back in stock in Size Giant.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ScaryJerry said:


> Just picked up my Xtracycle yesterday and couldn't be happier. Already thinking about building a second one, probably a dedicated Big Dummy as soon as QBP gets them back in stock in Size Giant.


don't stray to far

let me tell you...

while you will enjoy the FreeRadical... there is a very good chance that you will enjoy the BD that much more.

the Cargo Bike deal is very cool. beyond useful. it puts cars to shame. you dont have to be a joe racer, total athlete type... simply use the bike for as much as you can.

soon you'd find, that weekly group rides with your buddies, become not so much about the workout, but more of getting together just to ride.

suddenly just by default of riding every day, everywhere, you no longer "train". but rather, like today, I'll run some light errands, and let my legs spin easy...

I only used a FreeRadical on my Cdale... and that was not good. I think the Instigator would be the best choice of a HT w/rigid fork.

so keep that in mind. the BD is gonna be the best choice out there for mass produced Cargo Bikes.

its a setup that is heavy duty enough to eat kickstands, tyres, wheels, legs, knees, and weeks of groceries. yet its a bike that accepts quality components, that are standard in our American Culture.

the FreeRadical will amaze you, and the BD will not disappoint.

peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*all in a cup of coffee...*

that is... what comes up over a cup of coffee, and keyboard...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Winter 1968, i was born in a big ol California Valley town...
my dad, a long haired blonde hippie, recently married my mom, 1st generation Filipino...

dad with all the junk in his head from Vietnam, and simply surviving the harsh family dynamics of a post WWII/post depression, father and husband, of the man i know and love as a hard/bigoted/money comes first... thats my grandfather...

well... dad had this habit of running for the mountains, Kings Canyon, etc...

of course right?

as i got up to kindergarten and 1st grade, dad had a regular habit of waking me in the middle of the night, "hey buddy, do you want to go fishing?"

of course right?

all of maybe 5 years old, there we'd be, as dad would carry me atop his ruck sack, making our way along the King's River, up and up-top the tree line, Octobers, and Septembers, I remember at times gentle snow fall.
mostly my gut feeling, the emotional programming, of being outside, alone with my dad, living off of trout, eggs, and maybe beans for as long as that would last... there we were, in God's Country...

as i learned when i got older, mom and dad would often get in fights, dad would simply "hop the backyard fence", me in tow... i never knew our time was weeks on end, and in those days, the early 70's i guess, backcountry time was isolated, and the only clue we where ever there, was the car in the parking lot.

the years in Fresno, dad always had a bike... his Vietnam experiences, later i learned had in a way brought him to value the bicycle
i was always on the back, in a kid's seat... we'd ride all over the place, from hippy buddy's place to the next...
big ol victorian houses, communal living... clouds of smoke in those tall ceilings, Janis blearing, my favorite toy a paper airplane... as I'd toss it thru the smoke rings, their Zig Zag Zeppelins, mixing in the sky of long hairs, and afros...

later in life, the 80's, mom and dad split up, there i am living in a 1958 Ford Stepside van (an old Langendorf bread truck. much like a UPS truck) along Rincon parkway, the State Parks, McGrath in Ventura, Camp Comfort, Foster Park, all up above Ojai, etc...
youth, playing out just like grandpa's, Grapes of Wrath style, but with Devo on KLOS 94.7... 80's here we come...
it was wonder i stayed in school
riding from places like Ojai, Carpenteria, etc... just to get to high school in Ventura. it seemed that was all i did... was ride my bike...
and there were days when pop and i never got along... so i'd just crash in the bushes after the library would close, me in my Army Field Jacket, and boots.
SoCal weather often let me repeat this for as long as i'd care... 
i figured as long as i could hold that 3.84gpa, and work, i'd bust loose of that orbit
plus the School District fed me breakfast and lunch 5 days/week... I had all ready found my way to the chow line.

the Army gave me that ability to accept authority, and to take orders. i was amazed what the human body and mind could do.

all the while a bike had always been under foot, in various ways...

i remember 1989, i was not as proficient in land navigation as I wanted, as it was worth promotion points, etc... so i bought a Cdale MTB, put a rack on the back, and set out into the hills of Ft. Ord to get lost, and find the smallest of grid points.

things seem to melt, and flow into each other...
Ft. Ord is now BLM property, and of course, The Sea Otter Classic uses it for racing, etc...

the bike has come around in a circle of sorts... racing... been there done that... searching for the camaraderie, esprit de corps, that i needed to replace, post Military.
but that degree of cohesion, i never found, but rather, my own proficiency upon the bike, and the peace of mind and heart, that is of the Outdoors.

i suppose its a genogram, a character trait that somehow, i had consciously put myself into environs to reinforce.

that is to say... i suppose as a young man, i missed the emotional satisfaction i learned as a child up along the tree line, the Bristle Cones, the King's River, bears, and wild trout.

i suppose, i put myself into the facets of life, a solid job for 14yrs, married, and i guess ultimately, i was never totally comfortable....

after years of fighting off the lifestyle i had engaged in, all the junk i've had, the cars, couches, tv's, etc...

even the social quandary of my peers... after all... how common would my particular background be?

at any rate...

its always been about The Bicycle Lifestyle

while i've managed to amass a few funds, and at 39, i have a solid healthy motor to pedal away...
but as I've come to know... the "being away" is not never ending...
ultimately we are totally intertwined. thank you to every person who has toiled their days making bike parts, camping supplies, keeping the roads up, and the Rangers who safeguard our parks... that gratitude is beyond any sole effort a person could make in a lifetime!

my life is just like that...
to say... i'd never be able to completely "hop the backyard fence"
i still have bank accounts, a cell phone, and of course all of this dot com
taxes, mail, etc... and dont forget residence and a Passport 
a person has to stay "on the books"
the 19 year old soldier fresh at Ft. Ord, in an Air Assault Light Artillery Unit... that kid simply takes orders
in my gut i always feel that my Uncle will take care of me, if it comes to that... 
good ol Uncle Sam... gave me that shot to break the pattern of Grapes of Wrath, i didn't want to be that kid sleeping in the bushes, on the outskirts of town, and to ultimately end up like what? probably like most of my then friends... in Juvie, Jail, broke, and with what of a job? blue collar? i suppose... i loved to wrench on cars, and i wanted to be something like a Helicopter Mechanic, cars and motorbikes all the time... but those guys drank way too much beer, slept in their campers at work, raced the weekends, until... i guess they may be still at it? while Tramping in America is an allure deep seeded in my heart, this day and age, i think it the wiser to heed cognitive process, and remember, i have to pay the bills.

my dad and grandpa are house painters.
i could be a house painter too

they were also both "free" and out there on the road... that Genogram, i think is worth reinforcing.
the spirt of Frontiersman... my soul is starved without it
my emotional health depends on Nature... 
i HAVE TO HAVE IT!
i can not live in LA... no way! not even Ventura...

Xmas morning 2am, i left Ventura... by day break i was stretching my legs out at the rest stop HWY 101 at Camp Roberts...
20yrs of my history flashing across my mind and heart... (we trained a lot at Camp Roberts and Ft. Hunter Liggett, as there is no room on Ft. Ord to actually have Field Artillery exercises.)
sun up, steam rises from the frost... i notice a "tree stump" that belows stems in rhythm... 
a bob cat maybe 20ft away on the other side of the chain-link fence... on Camp Roberts property.

not a car on the road... the morning dead still... my heart felt as if almost home...
the anchor of a U-haul truck, all the garb i still burdened with... with no real place to stay in Monterey, no job, and $1400 to my name, save til April when my savings tied up in a CD would mature...

what i'm saying is that, its all a mater of balance.

assess the situation, and find a viable option.

even with no job, and little obligations, it seems that a week long jaunt is about the extent of my range... 
something seems to always come up...
broken spoke... time constraints? its always something...
i.e. birthday parties, house sitting gig, and dont forget all the fancy new stuff i seem to endlessly buy. i.e. BIKES! and their parts! holy smokes already with the parts list... damn.
it is just like being in the Army

go to the field for training, break stuff, return to garrison, re-fit to fight, standby... deploy.
repeat

but my Uncle ain't footin this bill...

ironic that REI is about 1/2 mile from the old CIF (Central Issuing Facility) on Ft. Ord
instead of that cool 7th I.D. Light Infantry credit card i had for basic unit supplies, like cleaning kits for M16's, now its my own personal ATM/credit card, and REI membership.

my funds are like a hour glass, the sands of time... right?
i'll be returning to the Daily Grind sometime... hopefully i can hold out til Fall 09'

and i'll probably be making a jump.

18yo Ventura to Ft. Ord (monterey)

39yo... me thinks Monterey to Arcata

i got to get there in the next month or so... and hobo, eco tour, assess that jump... is my heart there?

i think there is NATURE there...

and by the way it looks... 20yrs has gone by VERY FAST

me thinks, this is a trend of note worthy cause... that is... TIME GOES BY FAST

i better make a solid choice as to my next jump... cuz i could be 60 real quick.

and god only knows whats on the in between.

i hope its more of the same... bikes and nature.

somehow, in my gut, i think there is something at Humboldt State, that i could engage in.

maybe a balance of working as a Rx Tech at the Hospital(s), school, riding the bike, and enjoying the outdoors.

i wonder if Arcata is a place where I'd want to grown old... 20yrs

everyday takes effort, we make effort every day... 20yrs of daily effort... that can amount to something, maybe significant.

and if we are to preserve our environ, i suppose a place surround by National Forest, Redwoods, and a University... maybe thats the spot.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*not so fast...*

eats kick stands

this is the 2nd one now...

at least it didnt break in downtown LA at 9pm, when changing a flat... like the last one.

well... at least they are only $7

the whole of the Kickstand/rear wheel access, that whole area begs to be refined...

d-


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, when are we going to get some good kickstands? I saw this one off an old Raleigh that was a double kickstand. So sweet.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*onto groceries...*

my life is Dummy centric

camping, travel, groceries...

new kickstand, ran me $10.73... whatever.

groceries ran me $53... holy smokes!

3 tomatoes 1lb = $2.49

me thinks... of gardens

today people actually stopped to watch me load The Dummy
gallons of water, sodas, etc...

its a Dummy's life...

today in Monterey about 80F... feels like SoCal weather, while there are fires both North and South.

Indians fire last i heard had gone up to over 10k acres, and is out of control

another fire up in Bonny Dune...

???

d-

fyi: BOB trailer bags on sale for about $40.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*$51?*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> my life is Dummy centric
> 
> camping, travel, groceries...
> 
> ...


That's nuthin. When I was hosting a 16 year old exchange student form Germany, we went through $200 a week easy... which is not much less than as I made back in those days. That boy could eat, I tell you what.

Here he is today on the left:










This was taken in Denmark about a month ago. Dang, I felt like that box of orange juice was $51 over there. That was early in the morning, and I was all squinty.

Sorry, I dunno what it is about your threads that make me wanna post random stuff.

If you have a place for a big pot to plant tomatos, do it. Nothing tastes better than a tomato right off the vine. We used to grow our own, and it made stuff form the store just taste bland as heck... even the organic fresher stuff.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Sorry, I dunno what it is about your threads that make me wanna post random stuff.


thats what its all about...

tomato plants... i think its my next little project... big pot, soil, seeds... water? sun

this deck is pretty much heck-a-sunny most days, faces dead smack west.

i think tmrrw's project is a plant box


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> thats what its all about...
> 
> tomato plants... i think its my next little project... big pot, soil, seeds... water? sun
> 
> ...


... I guess for some perverse reason I just enjoy little snippets, even boring ones, or people's real lives.

Tomatoes loves sun, but be careful not to plant them too close to the house, or they get radiation burned from the reflection off the wall.

Lots of water, good rich soil, and you'll be in tomatoes in a few months. Lemmie ask my wife. She's the tomato master (mistress?). Buy seedlings to save some time over straight DIY planted seeds.

We haven't done tomatoes in a while since we moved to Oakland back in 2000. We have a small backyard that is only accessible through our garage, and that is just too much of a PITA with all the junk we have, and am trying to get rid of. Ironically, much of that junk is my wife's gardening stuff.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> ... I guess for some perverse reason I just enjoy little snippets, even boring ones, or people's real lives.
> 
> Tomatoes loves sun, but be careful not to plant them too close to the house, or they get radiation burned from the reflection off the wall.
> 
> ...


awesome...

after paying $2.49/lb for tomatoes which turned out to be 3 tomatoes... i could water a plant and have fresh...

check this out...
what was waiting for me when i got back from LA

my new Kifaru Solo shelter. with stove. (Para Tarp)
super swank is all i can say... 
if its like anything else they make, it will be pure giggles...

i dig this small stove. (Para Stove)
stainless steel... and i think its only 2lbs 5oz

i think the whole thing is 3lbs 2oz, stove, shelter, poles and pegs.

i'm anxious to get out and try it out.

wow huh?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh... you realize....*

.... you're a total gear hound, right? 

S'okay, I am too.

Building the kit:

So far....

Kelty 2.5 pound tent. Packs up nice and tightly

Stupid light sleeping bag. It's rated to 40 degrees but I'm finding I freeze my ass off it temps drop much below 50 outside the tent if its breezy. I camped at Sea Otter this last time around, and I was not terribly happy at night. When car camping, I have to supplement with my big snow parka. The big parka is too big to pack on the bike.

therma-rest type foam sleeping pads. If I pitch the tent on big fluffy grass or a beach, I can probably do without it.

I built up my old Giant Yukon with a rigid fork, and front and rear racks. I have some low rent saddle bag type pannier bags.

All of my cooking gear is not designed to be lightweight or easy to pack. Coleman stove, cheap pans, semi-disposable cookware, that sorta thing. I have a bad habit of destroying stuff. At sea otter, I slammed a brand new spatula in my car door, shattered it all to heck, and I owned it a total of two hours before I hosed it. Makes me think twice about spending real dough on nice camping gear.

Replace in the kit with some light alu or ti pans ($$$!) and a penny stove (¢). Figure out a wind shield... maybe a folding shield of some sort. I can prolly rig something out of sheet alu and hinges or rings pretty easily. I'm starting to actually browse my Sierra Trading Post catalogs I get in the mail. Dang, some good deals in there. I just checked out the website. Decent pot and pan kit for $25. I might just do that.

I'm starting to wonder if I can get by without the front panniers. Maybe just strap stuff directly to the front rack. The tent could probably go on one side pretty easily. The trick would be to get straps that are tight enough without tweaking the tent poles... maybe the rolls on the other side.

Heck, maybe I should just pedal out to Lake Chabot. I can do that on an unloaded mountain bike in a couple hours from my house. If I do that, I will probably be able to get by with a bowl of oatmeal and a banana the next morning. Meaning, simple penny stove, heat a cup of water, eat. I could even do just energy bars if I wanted to suck all the challenge out of it. I have a great talent for making things too complicated, and just throwing tons of gear at situations. Baby steps!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ti cookware is getting a lot cheaper than it used to be.
REI has a nice set for about $100

but what i had really been waiting for is the solo cookset from SnowPeak, of which i just received in the mail.

sleeping bags... well... of course the puffier they are, the better the sleeping only by default of cushion. I have a swank down bag, but i dont like it too much, as its thin, and its pretty hot, i end up using it more like a blanket. 

the bag i really like, i think is a Kelty, its a synthetic, and it has a zipper in the toe box! thats the goods right there! why? bcz, your feet and legs generate a ton of heat. when you stop hiking, or in this case, stop pedaling, when you hop in the sack, i guess your legs are in repair mode, and that cellular activity generates a bunch of heat.
so the zipped open toe box lets you cool down.

i also use some base layer long john types... i am always amazed to realize that i often sweat a bit in my sleep. my favorite are Patagonia. just like bike clothing, most of the base layer stuff you can find at REI is moisture wicking. and you want that.

tipi life, often brings me to doing chores... gathering wood, breaking down wood, fetching, filtering water, etc... often this activity produces sweat... 

i keep a small bag of clothing, that i've dubbed, "in position wear", that is basically my clothing for being in camp. As soon as the tipi is pitched, the stove built, and things somewhat settled, i change out of my bike clothes, and let them air out. if there is day light, better yet... flip your shorts inside out, and place them in the direct sunlight. better yet, is to rinse them out, if available.

bike clothing is pretty awesome too... typically i carry a 2nd set. Jerseys seem to take a beating. I like white, silver, etc... and a dark color like black, etc...
white to bounce the light off you, if its hot... black to absorb light and generate heat.
i've slept plenty in my bike clothes. i especially like arm warmers when in my sleeping bag.

toss all your clothing into a jacket, zip it up, cross the sleeves, make a pillow... 

the whole thing is a process... the gear, the way you use things, where you are camping, etc...

i've done plenty of rides to work, etc... with my bike loaded down, just to simulate travel with my gear, and when i got home, pitch the tent, in the dark, and do your thing.

in the army this is like some kind of training. we'd repeat this process over and over, until it became synaptic. Ultimately that is really what you want. to be natural at what you are doing.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> .
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if I can get by without the front panniers. Maybe just strap stuff directly to the front rack.


maybe you could try to simply lash a stuff sack right the handlebar.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ATTN!

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/web/717486810.html


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, bike stuff works.*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> bike clothing is pretty awesome too... typically i carry a 2nd set. Jerseys seem to take a beating. I like white, silver, etc... and a dark color like black, etc...


there was a while I was working construction as an electrician. The company uniform was a dark blue Carhart tee shirt and Kakhi electrican pants. I would be soaked to the bone in sweat in teh summer. I was really thinking about wearing a bike jersey about the same color, a loose fitting one that could almost pass as a tee shirt. boss didn't go for it.

At SOC this last time around, I slept in my bike shorts, knee and arm warmers under jeans, a tee shirt, and long sleeve shirt, under my parka, and in the sleeping bag in the tent... and still got cold. Remember those 30 MPH winds blowing all night? I got the blunt end of that on the side of the hill.


----------



## PhilN (Mar 12, 2007)

I stumbled onto the pug thread first, then this one as it took off.
You've been a constant source of inspiration to me...
If you can make a success of bicycle life in the US then it'll work anywhere.
I loved Pug, I see where Dummy is taking you and how it's so versatile. Amazing!
I also thank you for the Buddhist tip too, been to the WA folks site and downloaded a bunch of stuff, been around "religion" all my life, such a cool thinking philosophy is a breath of fresh air, Big up the Brahm!!
Dylans ideas for a book have got to go somewhere; do a site, anything! I'm also feeling drawn the same way but I'm in no position at the mo, I've got an obligation of love to my kids to keep them housed, fed and educated for a lot of years yet, and a wife not yet into a frugal style. I'd dearly love to turn on, log in and drop out but it's not fair on them yet IMHO. 
Gardens for food, thrift for clothes, bikes for transport, the precepts for life and soul....
All good food for the mind, keeps the hope alive..
Thankyou for doing your thing and spreading the ethos..
namaste
Phil


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Great thread. I could really use a Dummy.

My current Xtra is a townie cruiser with a four speed coaster.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Great thread. I could really use a Dummy.
> 
> My current Xtra is a townie cruiser with a four speed coaster.


a 4spd, could be rough, coaster at that...

a setup like that says to me exactly, "townie"
awesome for around town, no long jaunts, and limited hills.

the Xtra is definitely an awesome thing... it changes everything


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*thank you*



PhilN said:


> I stumbled onto the pug thread first, then this one as it took off.
> You've been a constant source of inspiration to me...
> If you can make a success of bicycle life in the US then it'll work anywhere.
> I loved Pug, I see where Dummy is taking you and how it's so versatile. Amazing!
> ...


thank you phil for the nice words.

i've laid off the Buddhist "soapbox" so to speak... as I've come to realize that not all people can view something like Buddhism without the label of "religion".

basically i just pitch The Bicycle Lifestyle as simplicity and wealth that is uncommon to our society.

The Bicycle is an awesome machine. its does a million things, and then some.

The Pug pretty much just sits these days, but i have a new BB for it. I should probably take it out on a nice little jaunt, as I've got my eye on areas like Grover Beach, Guadeloupe, and/or North, i keep eyeballing the Arcata coastline via Google Earth. it seems to me there are plenty of places to explore.

i suppose a metaphor could work here.
suppose our thoughts move along neuropathways, initially as electrical impulses...
those thoughts move thru the familiar and often same pathways...
new thoughts, are ventures into new territory so to speak...

so to get out there and discover your backyard, is often times discovering your own mind.
when something does not go exactly to plan, maybe we discover how our mind moves, and the temperament to come...
perhaps we witness the calm we experience when watching the sunset, etc...
maybe we re-appreciate our Townie lives for all the effort of generations past that went into the simplest of things we take for granted, like flushing a toilet.

as a kid i was always amazed how relaxed people that have been "traveled" seem to be.
as if "experienced"... maybe its a matter of "scope of view", that which we can compare things to.

again... thank you for the kind words.

peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> there was a while I was working construction as an electrician. The company uniform was a dark blue Carhart tee shirt and Kakhi electrican pants. I would be soaked to the bone in sweat in teh summer. I was really thinking about wearing a bike jersey about the same color, a loose fitting one that could almost pass as a tee shirt. boss didn't go for it.
> 
> At SOC this last time around, I slept in my bike shorts, knee and arm warmers under jeans, a tee shirt, and long sleeve shirt, under my parka, and in the sleeping bag in the tent... and still got cold. Remember those 30 MPH winds blowing all night? I got the blunt end of that on the side of the hill.


all i can say is... TIPI
wood burning stove

the cone shape of the tipi, wind simply goes around it.
stack rocks around the firebox, and now there is radiating heat...
its a whole new experience...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ran out to spin my legs for a bit today
out and around Ft. Ord on the Hunter, took some cool pics.

the big fire in Ft. Hunter Liggett at Indians has a HUGE plume of smoke looming overhead, Monterey.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I can't get over that bike....*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ran out to spin my legs for a bit today
> out and around Ft. Ord on the Hunter, took some cool pics.
> 
> the big fire in Ft. Hunter Liggett at Indians has a HUGE plume of smoke looming overhead, Monterey.


Great color, nice lines. I like the tall headtube. Reminds me of a monster cross bike.

I just found myself eyeing my townie bike, trying to figure out where to strap stuff. Uh, oh. Every now and again, I get a bug about some new project. Two months ago, it was an LED bike headlight. I made a sweet copper slug heat sink for the emitter an everything. Never finished it because it started looked like for what I sank into it, I coulda just bought one. O-well. Imagine my surprised when I found they no longer make pennies out of solid copper, and I tried to sweat a penny onto a piece of copper pipe. 

Anyway.... I think a trip to REI for some straps is in order.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*i dig this photo*

this photo is crazy... i dont know what it is...
i guess its the light?
the sun from behind, coming thru the edge of the smoke plume, then contrast with the darkness of the smoke in the background, coming from the Indian's Fire.

i have it in a large version too...

i have it as desktop on my 24" iMac... and man its cool!

if anyone would like a big copy just email me.. the original is like 12 mega pixels

i trip out on photos.

the Hunter is an awesome bike... heck... i think all bikes are awesome.
but this bike is 100% custom from Rick.

so far from what I've learned of running a 29er... I bet the KM would be a seriously kick butt Adventure Touring bike! I'm amazed there aint a big ol long KM thread. it begs for it.

"life with Monkey"

anyways... peace.....d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Like I said, Gear Hound!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> this photo is crazy... i dont know what it is...
> i guess its the light?
> the sun from behind, coming thru the edge of the smoke plume, then contrast with the darkness of the smoke in the background, coming from the Indian's Fire.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about a geared 29er as well. I love the heck out of my 29er Monocog singlespeed. I love the way it rolls.... it rolls forever. It's crazy the amount of speed I can pick up on some of the roller coaster singletrack descents I hit on my regular workout rides. It always puts a big fat grin on my face.

I keep looking at my FS 26" Stumpjumper, and keep thinking I don't need to buy a lot of parts to make it a 29er. I hardly ever ride the thing anymore. I pretty much ride it on big Sierra rides, but that is really it.... maybe all day epic kinda rides... but really not much.

A couple of hoops, rear hub, fork... I can rob the 29er Reba from my SS and go back to rigid. I have a decent front hub I got at a swap meet. I have a hook-up for access to a library of spokes and a spoke cutter/thread rolling machine. I can roll myself a wheelset pretty easily and cheaply.

So that leaves a frame. I ultimately want a Ventana El Ray, but I might just go low rent for now and get one of those Motobecane hardtails off Ebay for $109. I would love to have something with gears and the roll of big wheels. A full boingy bike would be nice, but that can come later. I was thinking KM as a possibility, but I think that would be out of my range for now.

Yeah, nice photo. Good light, good composition.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> a 4spd, could be rough, coaster at that...
> 
> a setup like that says to me exactly, "townie"
> awesome for around town, no long jaunts, and limited hills.
> ...


It is very flat in the valley here. I wanted a hauler and it works great for that. I use it for my handyman work and it fits all my tools. Haven't tried the ladder yet.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> It is very flat in the valley here. I wanted a hauler and it works great for that. I use it for my handyman work and it fits all my tools. Haven't tried the ladder yet.


whoa! tools, handyman work, 4spd coaster... and maybe a ladder... wow... thats great!
whats not to love about a useful bike?
its pure genius...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*uh oh....*



pimpbot said:


> I've been thinking about a geared 29er as well. I love the heck out of my 29er Monocog singlespeed. I love the way it rolls.... it rolls forever. It's crazy the amount of speed I can pick up on some of the roller coaster singletrack descents I hit on my regular workout rides. It always puts a big fat grin on my face.
> 
> I keep looking at my FS 26" Stumpjumper, and keep thinking I don't need to buy a lot of parts to make it a 29er. I hardly ever ride the thing anymore. I pretty much ride it on big Sierra rides, but that is really it.... maybe all day epic kinda rides... but really not much.
> 
> ...


Last night I was night-owling as I sometimes do, and started to put my kit together. I forgot my mom gave me all her camping and backpacking gear. I found the bin last night and it turns out she gave me a tiny single burner stove with a cook set. Sweet!

I strapped some stuff on my city bike (the one with all the racks) just to see how things went. I got my foam mat and sleeping bag on the front racks, just directly strapped to the racks. Seems to work well. Tent on the top of the rear rack. Rear panniers have the camping stove and jacket, and I still have half that pannier bag to fill with goodies. The other side is still empty. I can take a backpack wtih a Camelbak bladder for food and water, and still have room for more. Slap some bigger dirt treads on there instead of the 1.25" slicks, and I'm good to go.

I popped by the army surplus store in Berkeley yesterday for the straps. they had canvas panner bags for like $10. They have mounts on the back, but not specifit to bike racks, so I'd have to McGuyver something there. Also, they are not likely to be rain proof. I was tempted.

Write up here:

http://pimpbot.wordpress.com/

I can totally do this!

Getting warmer! I'll post a pic later. I'm supposed to be doing housework right now.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Last night I was night-owling as I sometimes do, and started to put my kit together. I forgot my mom gave me all her camping and backpacking gear. I found the bin last night and it turns out she gave me a tiny single burner stove with a cook set. Sweet!
> 
> I strapped some stuff on my city bike (the one with all the racks) just to see how things went. I got my foam mat and sleeping bag on the front racks, just directly strapped to the racks. Seems to work well. Tent on the top of the rear rack. Rear panniers have the camping stove and jacket, and I still have half that pannier bag to fill with goodies. The other side is still empty. I can take a backpack wtih a Camelbak bladder for food and water, and still have room for more. Slap some bigger dirt treads on there instead of the 1.25" slicks, and I'm good to go.
> 
> ...


sounds like you are well on your way.

fyi: at the moment I really like WTB Vulpine 2.1's, i have them on the Hunter, and have bought a set in 26" for The Dummy. they seem to be good tyres. they roll fast on the pave, and have enough of a MTB tread to actually go in the dirt. On fireroads, combined with me on the Hunter, its the fastest setup I've had to date for a bicycle rigged as such.

my thoughts have been, that if i find a tyre like the Vulpine seems to be... that if i find a tyre i like, I'd only carry 1 extra tyre, and even at that, I'd be rotating thru, so I'd be basically using 3 tyres, and that kind of a setup would last a long time.

as compared to what? using a set of Conti Town and Countries, which are steel bead, and then carrying 2 folding MTB tyres? Like i did for the Cone Peak trip.

if the Vulpines can handle a bit of weight, I think they will now be my choice tyre... getting out of the Urban Jungle of SoCal also helps with the tyre equation. that is... here in Monterey the roads are nice enough to not demand a hefty tyre like T&C's

but to the T&C's credit, they do work in the dirt, to a limit, and that is fairly broad.

Vulpines run around $38ea and they are folding bead. so that is a huge plus, in my book.

as to packing/camping/bike ridding, just try to keep in mind how much TIME you'd be spending either in camp or on the bike. that pretty much tells you how much of what stuff you'd be inclined to take.

for instance: i like to get somewhere, set up camp, and stay a couple of days. relax, maybe meditate, and bliss out.
so for me, i really like the luxury of the 4 man tipi and wood burning stove. not to mention the huge bag of food i like to take.

if i were to be doing some 24 to 36hr jaunts, out and back, and i had to cover 100 miles total... with say at least 5hrs of ridding each way. so 10hrs of pedaling, and 100 miles...
i might consider carrying a lot less.

for me at this point... my trips have been held to a certain idea.

when i was in the Army at Ft. Ord, 7th Infantry Division Light... we where combat ready, 24hrs wheels down, anywhere in the world. mostly trained for Central America...

when the US went to Saudi, it took something like 6 months to get a battle force ready.

so when the US changed from maintaining i think it was 3 theaters to now i think its been 5 theaters... the concept of a Medium sized deployable force came about. instead of heavy mechanized calvary divisions, the use of LAV's (Light Armored Vehicles), etc... came to the forefront.

instead of a fighting force being deployed and into position in 24hrs, or 6 months... it was something like 90 days.

so camping is kind of like that analogy.

the more stuff you carry, the longer it takes to get to your destination. but when you get there, maybe the things you've packed, lets you stay there longer. 4 man tipi, wood burning stove, food, and clothing. maybe a book?

as a cyclist, its often hard for use to stop "pedaling", everything we think is about actually being in motion on the bike. its easy to become a weight weenie, as they say, and suddenly we've focused our efforts to produce an experience that is solely on the bike.

well... these days, i get off the bike. i like to hang out, look around, eat, etc.
but conversely, everything i own, has been schlept into position under my own power via bike.
ok... the trip from Ventura back to Monterey i used a U-haul.
trips to LA i utilize the train.

but i think we get the gist here.

as to a traditional HT with racks, panniers, and a semi light to light load of equipment... well... it seems like a small range of variables, but you'd be blown away to learn that a pint of liquid white gas for a weekend trip, is really a large amount of fuel to carry, and that type of stove, is actually heavy compared to a micro stove like the SnowPeak Giga which comes in around 2.5oz, then you use a 110g fuel canister. 
suddenly now you eek out your fuel use, and your packing is that much lighter. but now this is leaning in the direction of "Travel"

I'd choose a white gas stove over a canister type, simply cuz coleman fuel is way cheaper, and you can actually sit around and cook what is almost like real food. suddenly you dont have to limit your experience to only boiling water. cuz now you have a stove and maybe over a liter of fuel. but its weight.

the only way to really figure things out, is to go out there and give it a shot.

i have noticed that as the weather is colder, typically i burn more fuel for heat, hot water, coffee, food, etc.
as the weather gets wet, I spend more time inside... so those little coffin like solo tents are depressing to spend a bunch of time laying down, with the rain over head.

its really nice to have the living space of a larger shelter.

years back, my first shot at this type of pseudo lifestyle, i used an 8 man tipi, as compared to the 4 man that has been in most of these posts. The 8 man is obviously twice as large. the stove is awesome, as its large enough to actually accept small logs, so the heat is awesome, and its large enough to squat and bathe in with warm water, sponge bath style.

so what am i saying here?

i guess, its just that there are a million combos of gear out there, and a million little nuances to play with. how your trip comes out, is largely dependent upon the things you carry, or lack there of. Plenty of folks out there burn thru $50/day on average, with using Hostels, motel rooms, restaurants, etc...

me... i try to be self contained, and be on the cheap... bcz my life is up in the air, and i have no job. so being self contained, self sufficient, self propelled, al of that is a big part of my method, and ideology.

peace...d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thanks for the insight, Devo*

Shows how much I know. My mom's stove is actually a canister stove. I have a coleman stove for car camping I got at a garage sale for $5, but have yet to fire it up. The canister stove is nice, easy to light, comes contained in a bunch of cookware. I have no idea how to gauge how much fuel is left, which makes me want to carry a spare can.

Here is the rig so far:




Tonight I hope to get a moment to mount up some knobby treads. Fenders probably won't fit around fat tires. Oh, and I have a tire pile that I'm actually kind of ashamed of. I mean, there are starving kids in Africa, and here I have this 6 foot high pile of tires. Yeah, baby. Those are real live bar ends on riser bars. Yeah, 'cause I roll like that.

*edit*

Wups! I just noticed the front tire is on backwards. Yeah, 'cause I roll like that.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

you could probably stuff the tent itself into a pannier, and put the poles in the foam roll, and put that on the rear deck. if you have a stuff sack laying around you might be able to strap that to the seatpost/saddle rails.
you never know... you could try something under the handlebars too. obviously what you need are front panniers. if you had those... it would a done deal.

if you have any choices in LED headlamps, you could try to pick one that would be "doable" as a bike light. strobe mode is a good thing. if nothing else it lets you be seen.

over all, i think that bike is 100% on the money. you'd be surprised to see what you can do with it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Thanks...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> you could probably stuff the tent itself into a pannier, and put the poles in the foam roll, and put that on the rear deck. if you have a stuff sack laying around you might be able to strap that to the seatpost/saddle rails.
> you never know... you could try something under the handlebars too. obviously what you need are front panniers. if you had those... it would a done deal.
> 
> if you have any choices in LED headlamps, you could try to pick one that would be "doable" as a bike light. strobe mode is a good thing. if nothing else it lets you be seen.
> ...


I was thinking about the load, and thought the best plan would be to strap the light stuff up front, and load down the panniers with food and other heavier stuff. This is by no means my final rig. I'm just test fitting stuff right now. I rode it around the block and it felt pretty good.

I have a NR Digital Pro12e... an older, but plenty bright light.. another CL $50 find! I got a bigger battery for it so I get around 2 hours of runtime on full blast, 5 hours on low. In addition I do night rides with a NR Head Trip and a Black Diamond 5 LED light on the lid. The LEDs make a nice glow around the bars, and throws enough down the trail so on slow fireroad climbs. I can shut all the other lights off and still see what I'm doing. I was in the process of building a Cree Q5 LED light to save some weight, but got stalled on the build. It my testing, it was as bright as my 10 watt Head Trip, but used 1/3 the current.

My primary training in woodsmanship basically came from cub scouts, my dad's once a year car camping weekend, and my own adult experience a couple times a year for mtbr events and SOC.... not much. I hack my way through it. I'd like to think I have a decent head on my shoulders, and can figure stuff out, but its always good to hear what works for other folks. I don't really have any experience in solo self supported kinda stuff without a car. Cars are easy. You just throw every piece of gear you own and work it out when you get there. When you throw in the whole weight factor... what you can bring with you... things get trickier. I don't trust my skills enough to try and build a campfire from gathered wood, tho. I'd be scared shyteless I would set the woods on fire, and be like one of those knuckleheads that started the Tahoe fire a couple years ago. Or, stay in a state park camp, but with no wood left to be gathered to make the fire in the first place.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> I have a NR Digital Pro12e... an older, but plenty bright light.. another CL $50 find! I got a bigger battery for it so I get around 2 hours of runtime on full blast, 5 hours on low. In addition I do night rides with a NR Head Trip and a Black Diamond 5 LED light on the lid. The LEDs make a nice glow around the bars, and throws enough down the trail so on slow fireroad climbs. I can shut all the other lights off and still see what I'm doing. I was in the process of building a Cree Q5 LED light to save some weight, but got stalled on the build. It my testing, it was as bright as my 10 watt Head Trip, but used 1/3 the current.


i have a crazy HID light, and the irony is that i never use it. 
typically what I've come to know of lights, is that they are way too bright. and they almost always cycle on, from the highest setting then down... and that blows my mind.

why dont lights cycle UP? marketing. a bright light is much more "sellable"

anyways... i mean, to have a single light that functions both as a headlamp for in camp use, and also a bike light.

more than likely your night riding time, when camping, is going to be limited. when its dark, its all about food, then bed.

lights = batteries = weight

so think small lights, for tasking
and maybe the light would be bright enough to actually ride by.
and keep in mind run times. you dont want to go out with a light that only has 4hrs burn time on it.

strange huh? bike camping lights are opposite of "bike lights", cuz in the world of commuterism, sportsmen, you get to go home and plug in.

camping... well... no plug

my favs run on AA, and i choose 2500mAh NiMH batteries, which is what goes in my digi cam. i keep thinking of a handheld GPS too.

from what i can see, its all about a common power source, and having a way to rotate them, if needed.

there is a backpacking way of thinking about things... whatever it is you carry it needs to have at least 2 functions, it has to be useful in at least 2 ways. if not, it should be for a very specialized and critical task.

lights...

d-


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sorry about that...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i have a crazy HID light, and the irony is that i never use it.
> typically what I've come to know of lights, is that they are way too bright. and they almost always cycle on, from the highest setting then down... and that blows my mind.
> 
> why dont lights cycle UP? marketing. a bright light is much more "sellable"
> ...


... I was still editing.

I have a few small LED flashlights. LEDs rule. Wave of the future. The little LED cheapo flashlights are great for camping. They are small and run for frickin ever. My Black Diamond 5 LED light on had the batteries changed once in the 2 years I owned it. Slap in some fresh batteries the day I leave, and I'm pretty confident it will be good for as long as I want to be out in the woods. Hang one of the little cheap ones off the hook in the top of my tent to read by. Harbor Freight sells decent small ones for like $6. They are bright enough to just about strap one to the bars and actually be able to ride non-techy slow stuff with. I use one on my bars to go to the store at night on my bike.

Funny, my old Halogen NR light ramps up, but it cycles low, med, hi and back to low. I used to run a modified Gee Whiz Ultra Death Ray light I installed Light Brain controller in there. It had the best interface. Two halogen lamps. tap to turn on, tap for each of 5 steps of brightness up, hold the button to turn it down. Once on the lowest setting, hold the button for 3 seconds to turn off. Hold then tap would get into flashing mode and SOS mode. That was the best, but the original light it was built into was failing. The frame was cracking through, been fixed once, still about to break. I had to retire it before it broke off on me and ended up in my spokes. If somebody had the same interface on good LEDs and lightweight run forever LiIon batteries, I'd be all over it (if I had the dough, which I don't).

I'm with you. I passed on the whole HID thing. Way too exensive, way too much light for much of the time, and most HIDs don't have a way to dim them down. The ones that dim down, don't dim much. When the bulbs fail, they cost like $90 to fix. Halogens are cheap to fix, as long as you don't buy the bulbs from Night Rider. LEDs never burn out, and are super cheap to build in the first place compared to HIDs.

For bike camping, I don't really think I'll be night riding so I won't be bringing the full bike light setup. Too heavy. The setup I bring will be mostly an emergency measure. Like if I get hung up and don't make camp before sundown. I think LED flashlights will be good enough if I can strap one or two to my lid.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> whoa! tools, handyman work, 4spd coaster... and maybe a ladder... wow... thats great!
> whats not to love about a useful bike?
> its pure genius...


Yep. i have covered as much as 15 miles. Since I have seen this your packing I have been able to get more into less space too. Thanks. Tate


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Devo, have you ever thought about using a dynamo hub? 

From what I've read, modern dyanmo hubs are pretty efficient, and don't have much drag as opposed to older models.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

croscoe said:


> Devo, have you ever thought about using a dynamo hub?
> 
> From what I've read, modern dyanmo hubs are pretty efficient, and don't have much drag as opposed to older models.


I had thought about a dynamo hub, and one of my friends had one on her bike, as she was very much into doing Brevets, but ultimately she opted for LED lights.

i think the dynamo hub thing is a great idea. the hub she has is a German product, it seemed to work fine, but ultimately, for what ever her reasons, she has quit using it.

at the moment I am using a Princeton Tec Corona for the bike.
http://www.princetontec.com/products/index.php?id=36&type=0&use=4
the beauty of this light is that it cycles from strobe, dim, bright, from 1 led all the way up to 8 LEDs.

AND...

it can also operate on only 4 AA's so you dont have to load it up with all 8 AA's that the carrier can handle. I also have a headband for it, so i use it for tasking too.
the single LED gets the most use, as i'm mostly just rummaging around camp doing little things.

the 8 LED strobe mode is pretty bright.

the last LA trip, i used the light in transit from Union Station to my siblings house, and again in Ventura. however in Ventura the fog had rolled in, and it was not quite dark yet, so i had my lights on strobe mode, for safety precautions.

i think its an awesome light, with the exception, that when you turn it on, it starts out in the brightest mode, so you have to push the buttons down to the low mode.

i suppose if i get startled while alone and camping, the brightest setting is psychologically comforting, from the start, but really its over kill. i wish it cycled from the bottom up, cuz really all i seem to need is the single LED.

thats my rant about lights for today...

peace...d


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

For touring, I think I'll make an LED light powered by a dynamo hub. http://www.pilom.com/BicycleElectronics/DynamoCircuits.htm
No need to recharge it then


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Schmucker said:


> For touring, I think I'll make an LED light powered by a dynamo hub. http://www.pilom.com/BicycleElectronics/DynamoCircuits.htm
> No need to recharge it then


you ROCK!

that is exactly the kind of stuff that needs to be developed. 
it would be OFF THE HOOK! if charging things could be achieved. like... AA's for digi cam, handheld GPS (i think i may be buying one), iPod...

dynamo, generator... not sure what the differences are...

i definitely like the idea of being able to generate electricity... it could potentially keep me "off the Grid", only to pirate an open WiFi source, for my dot com addiction.

i think all of this stuff is awesome, and i think its a New Wave in the future of cycling.
potentially anyways...
i also like the solar roll stuff.
I've heard rumors that things are being worked on for the military, like backpacks with solar panels to help keep a power sourced charged.

i could see some kind of crazy bike set up with all the gadgets...iBIKE or whatever. it begs for it. as it is... you see all sorts of people with a million things on their handlebars. and plus there is large movement in the e-assist bike world. i guess StokeMonkeys are on backorder/not available, and i think i heard the same of BionX.

there is so much of this stuff out there. the world of R/C has better and better brushless motors, and battery technology is getting better. but i often wonder of the environmental impact of old batteries.

i think the idea of generating electricity is probably the best way... a generator hub, dynamo, or whatever...

i bet with a Cargo Bike the small amount of drag from a generator or dynamo would be so little that you'd probably not even notice it, compared to wind, hills, or a cargo load.

thats crazy style points.
imagine a bike, complete in design, with something like this.
like... if it had nice lights, LED's seem to be super versatile. I keep thinking of a light setup that would fit the curve of the flat section on a handle bar... basically incorporated.
if the bike could generate and store electricity for things like lights, iPod, Cell Phone charge, etc...
and with a light sentinel turning your lights off and on, when needed... maybe with a mode switch... like "automatic", hi, lo, strobe, off...

i think in the world of cars, motorbikes, and bikes... i think that if a vehicle has lights, its that much more accepted on the road, and socially, as a vehicle.

too much coffee... 
lates...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*coffee's not done yet*

http://www.pilom.com/BicycleElectronics/Battery.htm
while i scrolling around thru this stuff... i found this pic

and it makes me think... wow!?

energy bank


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*DUnno if you check out the light forum...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> http://www.pilom.com/BicycleElectronics/Battery.htm
> while i scrolling around thru this stuff... i found this pic
> 
> and it makes me think... wow!?
> ...


.. but there is lots of good info about lights, batteries and management systems.

Problem with solar right now is that it takes such a large area to make enough energy to be useful. Large at least, from a backpacker's perspective. As you pointed out ealier, printed flexible roll-up solar panels are going to help change some of that. I don't think there is enough energy there to run your laptop until the end of time in a small enough package to take with you camping. Letting a solar panel bake all day long to charge up your laptop battery for an half an hour to an hour's use is doable.

I recently took down a small 18"x36" solar panel from one of our sirens that was no longer being used. I rigged up a small marine battery and inverter to run my laptop in the truck all day long (so I don't kill the truck battery) at work. My boss got me a laptop with a tiny battery that only runs for an hour or so to write work orders and stuff for the jobs I'm on. To make it more of a hassle, it runs Vista which takes for frickin ever to start up, even from hibernation. The 300 watt inverter drew like 3 or 4 amps at 12 volts from the battery to run my little laptop, but next to nothing when it wasn't running, so the inverter itself wasn't wasting much energy. The solar panel would only supply 1.5 amps in full sun at 12 volts. It was a loosing game in the sense that it wouldn't sustain itself if I left the laptop on all the time, which I really wanted to do because startup and shutdown took too long. I ended up just charging the marine battery from the wall at night when I pulled the truck back in.

I like the dyno hub idea too. I hear Shimano has a 3 watt 6 volt hub that has a disc brake mount for commuter bikes in Europe. heck, do they make a rear? Have it charge the battery all the time, and the battery should be enough to run lights and other handheld electronics. Probably not a laptop, tho. Laptops generally take around 30-50 watts to run. Somebody oughta tie in the disc brake to the dyno hub so when you apply the brake it goes into an overcharge mode, kinda like the Prius does. Sap some of that momentum and convert it to energy for the battery to store. THink about how much energy it takes you to push you, the bike, and all that cargo up a hill, then just waste it by rolling back down the other side. Waste it in the sense that it just becomes either heat in your brakes, heat in the friction of your bearings and tires, and friction form pushing the wind around. At least it would be easy to recover the energy lost in the brakes, since you are willingly wasting that to keep you from crashing into stuff, or going off the road.


----------



## NHpug (Mar 30, 2007)

*Thanks Devo and others!*

I've been really enjoying the conversation in this thread recently. I'm in workaholic mode these days, but I'm self-employed and love what i do (www.energysmiths.com). But I've done some bike camp/touring and a lot of backpacking. A few years ago I gave up carrying a stove and fuel and pots completely for 3 season backpacking (I'm in NH, so my idea of cold may be different than someone in CA . I like the freedom of not carrying the fossil fuel. It leaves more time to just hang out and look at what's happening around me when I'm out. I was surprised to see that on a trip of 5-6 days my kit was lighter without the stove pots and fuel (tho' to be fair I never carried freeze-dried food, more like instant bean soups and pasta).

The bit about tomatoes a short while back makes me think about the different things you get and give up by being more settled. We've got a big garden in this year, and need to be around to watch and tend. But I hope this year to perhaps get my sweetie on a bike with me for a short tour.

And yeah, less stuff, more time to enjoy being alive! May it happen to all of us.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> .. but there is lots of good info about lights, batteries and management systems.
> 
> Problem with solar right now is that it takes such a large area to make enough energy to be useful. Large at least, from a backpacker's perspective. As you pointed out ealier, printed flexible roll-up solar panels are going to help change some of that. I don't think there is enough energy there to run your laptop until the end of time in a small enough package to take with you camping. Letting a solar panel bake all day long to charge up your laptop battery for an half an hour to an hour's use is doable.
> 
> ...


there is definitely a lot of refinement that can go into the brakes of a cargo bike.
its one of my pet peeves. it seems to me that the brakes are somewhat problematic, and they are such a critical part of the overall equation. a way to brake/generate electricity would be awesome! and i think the entire rear section of a Cargo Bike begs to have a solar roll or maybe several, draped over the cargo, or simply the length of the SnapDeck. seems to me something that could fold out to various shapes would be best. but the idea being to keep some solar exposed as much as possible.

the laptop gig... ya... i know its a huge draw. I think i read that my MacBook draws 50-85 watts.

all this chit chat about electronics, sparks a bug in me to learn this stuff. when i was a younger man, i had taken various Automotive Electronic classes, but these days, i can even remember things like ohms law, or P,E,I... divided, by ? maybe i'd like to check this stuff out at a JC once i figure out where i want to live... Arcata?

back on track...
the whole of the wheel/generator/battery charger... etc...
i think its such a large endeavor, that a whole new product would come to be... it would come to be a complete wheelset, i suppose.

and of course there is the weight. how much energy produced/stored vs the weight.

i wonder if there is some kind of crazy magnet tech out there...
i.e. i guess like a MagTrainer, where they dont touch but come close to each other, enough to drive a shaft? in a generator? i have no idea.
maybe all in an ultra all weather sealed hub? i guess front hub... since there are another million options when it comes to drivetrains.

or maybe some kind of awesome brake caliper?

its way too much... i think... but a an awesome dream, no doubt.

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

NHpug said:


> I've been really enjoying the conversation in this thread recently. I'm in workaholic mode these days, but I'm self-employed and love what i do (www.energysmiths.com). But I've done some bike camp/touring and a lot of backpacking. A few years ago I gave up carrying a stove and fuel and pots completely for 3 season backpacking (I'm in NH, so my idea of cold may be different than someone in CA . I like the freedom of not carrying the fossil fuel. It leaves more time to just hang out and look at what's happening around me when I'm out. I was surprised to see that on a trip of 5-6 days my kit was lighter without the stove pots and fuel (tho' to be fair I never carried freeze-dried food, more like instant bean soups and pasta).
> 
> The bit about tomatoes a short while back makes me think about the different things you get and give up by being more settled. We've got a big garden in this year, and need to be around to watch and tend. But I hope this year to perhaps get my sweetie on a bike with me for a short tour.
> 
> And yeah, less stuff, more time to enjoy being alive! May it happen to all of us.


the tomato gig blew my mind, and me further, by actually buying them... 
now it seems that I'm fighting a cold... gee... like i need that? oh well... more adjusting.. right?

settled life, at the moment has me at standstill, with a house sitting gig for friends while they are out of town, and still more yet parts on the way, like a new wheelset for the BD.

I'm anxious to try out my new Kifaru Para Tarp and the tiny wood burning stove. I'm sure that will blow my mind.

of late Monterey County is on fire, specifically the area known as Indians, of which was my next objective, to hike to the top of Junipero Serra Peak.

as it turns out, i read that Cone Peak is the highest Coastal Range peak in the lower 48. I had my eyes set on a double summit trip, solo, unsupported, with The Dummy. 
i guess that notion has gone up in smoke...

so i may as well, get with the gettin... and get to Arcata, check things out. 
maybe Washington? the San Juans?

what i need is a beautiful place to live where i can hang out for awhile, find a job, maybe go to school, and i guess, ultimately, probably spend 20yrs, cuz it seems that 20yrs goes by real fast. it happened here in Monterey.

here i am... lookin.

anyone out there have any Arcata contacts? a place i can rent on the cheap, hang out, and check out the town, jobs, etc...

peace...d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh, I forgot...*

Sheldon Brown (God rest his soul... good man, we miss him) has a good write up on lights and generators.

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/lighting/shimano.html

*edit*

Wups! Use this link:

https://sheldonbrown.com/dynohubs.html










Again, 3 watts is not a lot of energy, but it can do something. It seems to me that it would be easy enough to rig it to charge batteries, and then hit a kill switch so there is no drag when pedaling up the hills, against the wind, whenever you want best pedaling efficiency. Since there are is no mechanical contact in the generator, no-load drag should be the same as a traditional hub. Basically, there are pemenant magnets around the hub shell, and the coils are around the inner axle part. As long as you aren't drawing current, they two shoudln't care about each other.

Only real problem is that IIRC, it's 6 volts. USB power bus is 12 volts. You need to regulate it anyway, or you burn stuff up. IIRC, you can get a buck/boost circuit in there to make it 12 volts pretty easily.

I hear you about the 'time goes by' issue. The other day I was in a pizza place, and the sign on the wall said something about 'you must have been born on this day in this year to buy alcohol'... and the year was the year I graduated high school. Dang, I don't feel 'half way through my life progress bar' but the numbers say I am. You don't pay attention, you miss your life as it goes by.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Sheldon Brown (God rest his soul... good man, we miss him) has a good write up on lights and generators.
> 
> https://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/lighting/shimano.html


wow! that thing rocks! now it needs to be able to charge a small bank of batteries, with a USB plug to charge an iPod. if it could charge AA's... it would probably be pretty awesome.
then i could carry less batteries.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

http://geektechnique.org/projectlab/511

and

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Charge-Any-USB-Device-by-Riding-Your-Bike/


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

When it comes to charging gadgets, I saw this cool little wind-powered generator in a copy of Wired recently:










$50 plus a few more bucks for the handlebar mount. Charges DC and USB stuff. When you're not charging, shove it in a bag to reduce the wind drag.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> When it comes to charging gadgets, I saw this cool little wind-powered generator in a copy of Wired recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think thats the slam dunk right there.
charges everything but a laptop. right?
holy smokes... it rocks!
that would be enough to charge, cell phone, iPod, and some AA's?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*zoning out*

on another note, it seems like I may be getting sick...
i think it was Saturday i woke up from a nap, sneezing
so i'm drinking green tea, eating vitamins, and just zoning out...
hoping to not get sick...

so i start rummaging around thru my stuff, thinking maybe this wednesday i might go camp at the local campground here in Monterey, Veteran's Memorial Park... just up the street.

wed, some friends are riding south, to Cambria, while i get to keep an eye on their house for the week they are going to be gone. so Wednesday am, they are riding south, a few of us might ride with them down to Big Sur, and then come Friday, i have a house sitting gig.

wednesday i could camp get back thursday... friday check on the house.

by the way i'm feeling, maybe i'll relax.

but i think i could manage to camp wed and set up the new tarp and stove.

i started zoning out, digging thru my stuff, and couldn't resist so i put the stove together, played with the tarp, etc...

the tarp is a trip. its own stuff sack, is sewn in, placed to double as a storage pouch when the tarp is pitched.

the stove is really nice. I'm totally stoked, and anxious to try it out.
my cookset is exactly what I've been wanting for some time now...
now i just need to get to the Filipinas Market to score some more udon style noodle...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh...*



anthony.delorenzo said:


> When it comes to charging gadgets, I saw this cool little wind-powered generator in a copy of Wired recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


0.065 amps at 5 volts.... that's what... 1/3 of a watt? Not sure that is enough to actually be useful. That would be a lot of pedaling to just keeep the phone on. I don't think that is much more than the phone consumes on standby.

Sounds like one dyno hub will do the work of 10 of those, for twice as much money (not including a wheel build).

In the last few months, I've been thinking about energy a lot. It's amazing how the universe works. There was this huge explosion that created the universe, and after that, there has been no energy created and none taken away. We have the same finite (however mind bogglingly huge) amount of energy today as we had 13.75 billion years ago (or so) when this whole thing started. Some of that energy condensed into matter.

Point is, there is no such thing as creating energy. It's all just converted form one form into another.

Bike rolls down hill. How did it get up the hill in the first place? What happens when you use the brakes to come to a stop? Your leg energy got the bike up, then it was all turned into heat in your brakes... and your brakes disipated that heat into the air. Photons form the sun rained down on a plant, it made sugars, starches and protiens... We consumed them, created gluten stores in our muscles, push pedals, pedals push bike against wind, tire friction, bearing friction, up a hill. At least the hill is storing that energy and can be released later. So we are basically burning previously stored sunlight. That is the thing with burning carbon. Dino juice and coal are all basically stored sunlight from the past hundreds of millions of years, all cooked down with pressure in the earth. Now, we are releasing all of that stored energy all at once, as if there were a giant worldwide forrest fire.

It just reminds me that everything comes form somewhere, and has to go somewhere.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i think thats the slam dunk right there.
> charges everything but a laptop. right?
> holy smokes... it rocks!
> that would be enough to charge, cell phone, iPod, and some AA's?


looking at the website better...

holy smokes! for $100 you'd get 3 solar panels, and the windmill thing.
???!!! plus it has a little built in battery 1200mAh? thats little.. right, cuz i have AAA's that are 900mAh, and some AA's 2500 and 2600mAh. so how do i use this 3 solar panel, windmill deal, to charge a bank of AA's, AAA's and my old Motorola Rokr cell phone?

that would be a HUGE accomplishment for me. it would very much change an aspect of my life, and view of where i can go.

that and the 4 man tipi, plus groceries? thats off the hook!
next, if i could actually find a river that has fish... license, pole, and go!
Arcata?

$100? is it worth it? 
charge cell phone, iPod, and maybe AA's? 
then buy handheld GPS... i can use the GPS to simply double check myself on a map, right? plus GPS in the city, would be handy huh? like touring? 
maybe San Juans, Seattle, Portland... etc...

cuz maybe i could move all my stuff to Arcata, find a room to rent, maybe its secure enough to have my stuff there? or maybe i end up keeping things in storage?

things i think about... you know... here i am... 24" iMac... all the bikes... tools.... camping gear... etc... plus i want to get out and spend days on end camping... maybe be gone for a few weeks at a time? i wonder how the security of things would pan out...

Monterey is nice and all, but I've been here for 20yrs, and it looks to me that I basically have the South Coast to ride. that is... the southern section off of the top of Nacimiento Ferguson Rd. and thats 60 miles south.

maybe i should make the jump to Arcata. it seems to me that there is more Wilderness there and closer by too.

the whole laptop thing... its too much, i often think. its a brick and it eats energy. but it touches the internet. I suppose with a GPS i could just use Flash memory... right... more cards... i use them for the digi cams anyways. so on flash drive cards, you store things like maps, right? and the thing to do is to what?

download everything to the MacBook... plus i have a 150GB EHD that powers off of the FireWire...
and administer a hand held GPS

so i've been thinking of this one by Garmin https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=145&pID=309#
and they have a handlebar mount available too
https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=1004

it runs on AA's of which i have probably 20 of! its crazy. all NiMh.. i just need a way to keep that battery bank charged.
4 for the digi cam
4 to 8 for the Princeton Tec Corona bike/head lamp
plus a GPS uses 2 AA's
that about 14 AA's right off
i have a rear LED that uses 2 AA's thats 16 AA's!

i have 7 extras sitting here on the table.. if i could keep all that charged, plus an iPod and Cell Phone... damn... that sounds pretty much like over the top luxury... huh?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Did you see....*

.. there are rumors of a new iPod or iPhone having a solar panel LCD screen? I think Apple got a patent on it or something. It would probably work well on a laptop as well... bigger panel!

How's that for convinient? Just leave it out in the sun to recharge.

Dig it:

http://www.forbes.com/2008/05/26/apple-solar-portable-markets-equity-cx_mlm_0526markets14.html

also, if you are looking to lighten up (your wallet too) the iPhone can do internet tasks. If you don't want to pony up $70 a month for the phone bill, the iTouch does it all except the phone and GPS funcitons. That is, its a mini web surfing comptuer if you can find a WiFI connection, plus plays music and movies.

I have a monster brick Nextel phone that loses signal at the same time you lose line of sight to a Starbucks. I'm going to propose to my boss a deal if I pay for the iPhone, he can get the service. The service is about the same price as my Nextel plan. GPS, internet, text messaging... it would all be way useful to my work.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Check out making your own bike-powered generator:

http://www.scienceshareware.com/pedal-power-build-your-own.htm

Also, interesting thing, amazon's e-book-reader thingy also includes free cellular internet, so if you get to the web browser, you can be off and running (though w/ a clunky interface):

http://www.showmycoverage.com/mycoverage.jsp?id=A921ZON


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i'm all racked up...
sneezing has turned south, something somewhat in my lungs... i'm tired, lazy, all i want is tea, a sweater, etc...

so i get this email today.

$179K for a house in Seaside


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

HardyWeinberg said:


> Check out making your own bike-powered generator:
> 
> http://www.scienceshareware.com/pedal-power-build-your-own.htm
> 
> ...


i'm amazed with all the new tech thats out there. 
currently i use an old Motorola Rokr cell phone, and i'm on "pay as you go"...
so in the last 10 months, i've use about $140 of Cell Phone. and that I'd really like to reduce too.

as to GPS in a Cell Phone device... is that really GPS? or is it using Cell Phone transmitters to locate with. if so... does that mean they dont work where there is no Cell Phone coverage?

laptop web browser stuff, that stuff amazes me too. I keep wondering when the heck are they gonna make laptops that just get any kind of web access, wether it be WiFi or some kind of funky Cell Phone network... i dont know...
i heard there was talk of something called XFi

the way things are going with Apple, it will be just a matter of a few years before all this is figured out.

i wont go into a big apple rant here.

i use a MacBook and an iMac... i like Apple.

in my minds eye... some kind of Fashion debut/American Paradigm shift...
if i had a suggestion for Apple...
that would be to create the iBike, complete with iRack(s)

with all the Segway advancements, etc... the tech is there.
with the Long Tail Cargo Bike... i think the bicycle platform is there.
it just needs to have it all in a Smart Green Package

once upon a time... in 96' i guess... i bought my first and only Colnago... a BiTitan at that.
2 sets of wheels, and around $4k later... my 82' Subaru wagon, i had for some years, and i probably had 4 bikes at the time.

i significantly remember a morning ride thru Pebble Beach on road bikes, with my buddies, and saying, "I'd much rather spend $4K on an awesome road bike, than buy a worn out car."

i think there are a lot of people out there that would love to get rid of their car related expenses.
something big long, stable, like a Long Tail Cargo Bike... combined with some kind of electronics, cell phone holder, GPS, iPod, maybe even electric assist (on demand, smart, etc)

i think people would ride them. its all dependent upon being able to integrate them into the National Transportation System. Trains, busses, work place, etc... and i guess electrical outlets, to charge if needed.

i can see people spending $4k on somekind of smart iBike, and maybe even make payments on it. 
monthly passes for trains, etc.. all in all people of course would save money. the Bicycle Industry would boom that much more, infrastructure would change... creating jobs...and maybe this would help out with our current issues.

somehow, it seems like this stuff is naturally attracted each other.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*score!*

a big ol "SCORE"!
just got a call... looks like i got some per diem bike wrenchin gig!
coolio!

its perfect, cuz... at Winning Wheels the Chavez family, has been like a 2nd family to me. a long standing relationship... 
Hector... the dad, we've done a ton of road riding together... i used to simply mimic his form. when he shifts i'd do the same.
eric... his son, we are the same age, and have ridden MTB's together in the past, even went to Mammoth in 94' for the Grundig Cup. back in the day we were checking out Griffins, Salsa, Ibis, TNT, Cook bros, in the day when Bob Roll was on a Pro-Flex... when Halson forks where around, an elastomer inverted fork from Oregon... as i remember.
Ophie... the mom, the shop manager as i know... hector and eric wrenches, 
Amy used to be around, eric's sister, she used to tend the clothing, accessories, etc... now days she's in the Seattle area...
and Kevin... a new wrench that has been on the books for a year or so, i think...
Kevin came in and helped fill the slot that Todd of BlackCat Cycles...left open when he left to pursue some frame building path in Watsonville.

i would not be surprised to learn that the dropouts on my new Hunter were made by Todd.

summer is upon us... and i guess the shop has enough business that comes in surges, to offer me a little on call work.

i like that.
like i was telling Ophie... its perfect, I'll ride over, show up with a king sized Snicker bar, a liter of Coke, and wrench away. just like old times. and I'd get paid for this?

this is exactly where i want to be going in my life... wrenching on bikes...

you know its a whole lot different... i mean... in my world... that is The Devo World... i have my own bikes, and thats pretty much all i work on. I pick the parts, build them up, ride them, etc... you know... its mine... so working on my own bikes, is a whole lot different from working on anything that rolls in the door. its been some time since I've done that kind of wrenching, that ought to be interesting...
good stuff to put in my data bank of experience(s)
just cuz all my bikes are put together with proper specs, etc...
doesn't mean thats the absolute thru out the universe
and...
there are people who ride those bikes!

the house sitting gig i got coming up, is only blocks away from the shop, and in fact...
one of my duties is to go to the mail box and pick up the club mail 
VCM (Velo Cub Monterey)
laffs huh... i think its funny
i mean... the keychain for the VCM mailbox is an old plastic glow in the dark #1, with the shop's old address printed on it. you know... from back in the day... when people had funky keychains... i guess now days... the car alarm remote has replaced that for most people.

so there it is... a little side cash...

not so bad for a day of sitting around being sick-ish

peace...d


----------



## ppp (Jul 29, 2004)

Congratulations !:thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Haught!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> _*buncha stuff about new bike shop job_*


That rules, Devo! Like some wise man said (and I'm too lazy to look up the quote), 'do what you love and you never have to work a day in your life'.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> That rules, Devo! Like some wise man said (and I'm too lazy to look up the quote), 'do what you love and you never have to work a day in your life'.


GENUIS!
maybe thats why i can ride a bike for hours on end, and never feel like it was work...
well... we'll see how much time on the books i actually log in... lol!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*$54... collect*

this really sucks...

i made a $50 collect phone call! what?
yup
called from the pay phone in Big Sur to Monterey for 30 minutes, and it cost $54 when all said and done.

so there i am all braggin about $3/night bike camping, living on the cheap...

i blow it on a crazy expensive collect call. holy smokes!

i guess I'm lookin for a calling card... gee... do you think?

$54! thats just pathetic! and to think that i actually did the dialing and the yapping!

dooh!

so i'm looking at 
http://www.callingcards.com/shopping/rate_table1.asp?Origin=USA&Destination=USA
1 cent/min...

so be careful out there... for all of us on the cheap... beware the Public Phone Collect call trap....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*collect calls... bad*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> this really sucks...
> 
> i made a $50 collect phone call! what?
> yup
> ...


I got bit by that once. Wups!

Since cell phones now outnumber landlines, payphones are disappearing. I guess they have to jack up the rates like crazy to make the few payphones out there profitable.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

*call me a luddite...but*

 Not too long ago I "neeeded" a heart rate monitor...then a gps...then a decent bike light..then gears....oh yeah a cyclometer..where's my cell phone....

Then, I couldn't find my chest strap...or where the heck are the triple A's for the gps...wait I need to adjust the rear derailer...hold on I can't find my bike shirt....wait, wait, can't go now, I've run out of TIME!

Some technology is usefull. A decent bike light keeps you safe and extends the ride time. The other stuff becomes baggage. A perpetual boondoggle of everincreasingpileofstuffthatbecomesananchor  

I've left the gps in the drawer (I just LOVE maps and my old Compass), really can't find the chest strap, gave my bike light to my son (he's a night commuter), cyclometer (how do I progam that?), cell phone? on a ride? WHAT WAS I THINKING ?

Reminds me of a joke...
What's the difference between a cordless tool and a brick?

Nothing, when the battery is dead.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

1spd1way said:


> Not too long ago I "neeeded" a heart rate monitor...then a gps...then a decent bike light..then gears....oh yeah a cyclometer..where's my cell phone....
> 
> Then, I couldn't find my chest strap...or where the heck are the triple A's for the gps...wait I need to adjust the rear derailer...hold on I can't find my bike shirt....wait, wait, can't go now, I've run out of TIME!
> 
> ...


once upon a time I was doing 24hr solo Mtb races, and my light sponsor was keeping me all squared away... but at some point the water bottle battery inner connections broke loose. leaving the handlebar light in-operable. it was a brick.

with the Dummy its easy to get carried away with all sorts of stuff. no doubt.

in my defense... using the Dummy as a platform, it allows me to shlep a bunch of stuff, therefore hopefully extending my time and comfort out of doors, camping.

i think the new solo shelter and small wood burning stove, is gonna be a big change in cargo load. but of course, now the living space is that much more reduced.

the idea is to reduce my "overall material possessions" and be able to move easily. (all of which I've managed to do.) then be able to use my new residence as a home base. legal residence, public utility (i.e. internet service), mail, etc... and to use any combo of all the camping stuff i have, to spend time in the out of doors.

Hopefully I can pick places to live where Natural Places are close by.

Monterey, is ok... but the local Los Padres Forest is on fire... and it looks like my options are that much more limited.

i think Arcata is my next jump... come July. maybe i can get 4 months of rambling time in those National Forests, before the weather gets too rough. I have no idea how much and how hard the rain is there. I have a feeling that it dumps pretty hard, and i'll be wanting to sit inside somewhere.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*solar*

http://www.ctsolar.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=2

i've come across this company

i think i'd buy from this company as compared to the previous post(s) 
simply bcz they are stateside, people answer the phone, and from what it sounds like... they are committed to making sure you get what you need.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Just got back from my first long distance ride on the Xtra, 72 miles with 80 pounds of gear. Damn!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ScaryJerry said:


> Just got back from my first long distance ride on the Xtra, 72 miles with 80 pounds of gear. Damn!


awesome!

keep thinking... long low and slow

be comfortable... think of H-bar and Thudbuster, with a short stem... if not already.

so where did you go? 
pics?

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*racks...*

feeling better today
got to go run errands (buy food)
gee... i eat a lot... it seems

obviously i put the OMM racks on the Hunter...
looks cool.

there's about a 5mm gap on the front dropout/rack interface...area...

so its off to the hardware store to see what i can use... i guess some washers?
sounds kind of sketchy... maybe i should ask a buddy if he could please make a couple of spacers, with some kind of knurling

or maybe simply not use a front rack... i think i can just use a compression bag strapped to the handlebar, less stuff... i guess. i was amazed to see how much clothing can be compressed.

d-


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*THat's pretty cool*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> http://www.ctsolar.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=2
> 
> i've come across this company
> 
> ...


Good prices, too. 32 watts for $330.... a bit over a 10 buck as watt. Not bad for a portable system at all.


----------



## ppp (Jul 29, 2004)

Devo ,loved to see the beautiful Hunter all loaded ...

I wonder if its geometry is more on the cyclocrosshish side of things rather than traditional mtb ? It looks FAST !


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ppp said:


> Devo ,loved to see the beautiful Hunter all loaded ...
> 
> I wonder if its geometry is more on the cyclocrosshish side of things rather than traditional mtb ? It looks FAST !


the Hunter is a custom job that Rick did for me...
it's measured, perfect to my current style, dimensions, and application.

its a 29er for Adventure Touring. complete with all the braze-ons for fenders and racks.
I'm not too hot on the front rack set up. I went out to the world today... did errands, and stopped at the hardware store. I picked up various items for trying out with fixing the issue of that gap at the front dropouts. we'll see how that goes. it seems to me that since the Hunter fork does not have those "lawyer tabs", the dropout from the rack, has nothing to rest against... therefore the load is going straight into the QR... i'm not too hot on that situation.

really... i need to order custom racks from Rick, and i guess while I'm at it a nice stem too...(???)

it's fast on the pave, i'm fast enough with those 2.1 Vulpines to keep up with a road group, Saturday Mornings with VCM (velo club monterey)...

the top tube is a bit long... as I'm using a 90mm zero rise stem, and those inverted Mary Bars...

it takes 700c tyres too... of course, right? so CX tyres are no problem, i like a set of Conti Top Contact 52c (1.75"?) touring tyres... they are really fast... they even work on fireroad, but man... let me tell ya... when i get on fireroads, i have to constantly keep telling myself to back off... its a silly fast bike all right... the Vulpines let allow me to let loose pretty all i care to go... but ya... fireroads... its probably the fastest thing i've ridden short of having a motor.

as to actually using it to haul anything... that is still virgin territory for Me & The Hunter.
I think its time is coming...
i still have a set of Carousel Design Works bags coming in, specifically for it. I have no idea when Jeff is gonna get those to me, as he's got a ton of work already chalked up. the double top tube, that area, i hope to have a nice custom "tank bag" for it... it begs for it... its the entire premise of that bike... Cafe Adventure Touring.

The Hunter and that new Kifaru Para Tarp, that is the complete antithesis of the Dummy and a 4 man tipi.

i have that in my blood too... that is... the guy who rides 12hrs at a time...

i also think that The Hunter would be an awesome touring bike in general. however, as ironic as it is... a Touring Bike... I've never had.

so here I am, in my bike practice, The Pug, The Dummy and yet i skirt around something as simple and practical as the LHT... the KM would also be a good choice.
i think the KM would finish off any competition if it had braze-ons for Nice Racks... it very well may take some of the LHT market...if it had braze-ons for racks... and the front rack needs to not be a low rider.

so ya... The Hunter... awesome bike... the frame and fork was about $2k alone... but its custom... so there ya go...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*the ghetto fix...*

ok... so maybe, or maybe this is not a good idea...

i used a nut with a built in flat washer... pretty much a perfect fit... it provides clearance between the rack dropout, and the fork.

this is on the Hunter...

so maybe the front end is squared away... i kind of dont think so... for some reason, i dont think this is a good set up... i mean... all the weight into the skewer?

i'm pretty sure the OMM rack is designed to have the rack dropout meet a "lawyer tab" on the fork, and seat there, thereby putting the load into the fork dropout, as compared to my ghetto rig job, that puts the weight into the skewer... its ghetto... but it looks cool... i guess.

i think this is where I'm supposed to buy custom racks...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*hunter pics*

here's some pics

as you can see, a compression bag fits nicely under the inverted Mary Bar... simply lash it down with 2 straps... could probably just use 1 strap, and criss-cross the whole deal.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*as to The Dummy...*

the Dummy eats everything...
errands... no problem...
i ran over to the Filipinas Market picked up Udon noodles, etc...
and i noticed that they serve some food...it was lunch time... had adobo... and sat with a bunch of Filipinos as they kind of poked fun at me... for being 1/2 Filipino and not speaking Tagalog... 
Filipinos are nice people... as we got to know each other, me telling them of my heritage... they all were very nice to me, a cheap meal.. something like $3... adobo and white rice...

today is hot (by Monterey standards)... the heat... and fans moving the air in the market... adobo on my plate, tagalog spoken... as we all sat... me with a big smile... it felt like when i was a kid... in Fresno... we talked of all those times... its amazing how welcomed I felt...

at Safeway... the bagger(s) always like me... cuz of course I use no bags... and they know me now... "the bike guy"

there i am in line with a helmet, messenger bag and BOB trailer bag in the cart, along with my groceries...

its easy... put the heavy/hard items in the BOB trailer bag... crushables/soft/puffy items... in the messenger bag...

i even now shop with weight distribution in mind...

its easy going with The Dummy

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Good prices, too. 32 watts for $330.... a bit over a 10 buck as watt. Not bad for a portable system at all.


so you think these guys are reputable? decent stuff?

its all "phantom lurking" stuff... not really serious about a purchase... but it could be a real thing... if i really wanted to.

it comes down to what i really want to charge and power....

i suppose if i lugged the laptop, and all the stuff to power it... then i could watch movies, play the stereo, cook udon noodles, drink tea... and watch the fog roll in... all in the warmth and comfort of the 4 man tipi...

tipi, laptop, solar kit... that alone probably amounts up to about 30lbs.

macbook alone is 5lbs


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*So half the weight....*

... of that whole rack is held up by the tiny shaft of your QR? I dunno, sounds scary to me. Sounds like it wouldn't take that much of a hit to the rack to shear your QR off, and your wheel going a different direction than your bike, especially sans lawyer lips and a front disc brake. Take a look at how the forces of the front disc push against the direction of the dropout. On many forks, that force is directed towards the exit of the dropout.

If you have a shimano hub, I would suggest to you that if you can find an extra long solid threaded axle, install track nuts, and and dump the QR setup. I will make tire repair more of a PITA, but you won't ever have to worry about your wheel being shot out of the dropouts in a QR failure.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> ... of that whole rack is held up by the tiny shaft of your QR? I dunno, sounds scary to me. Sounds like it wouldn't take that much of a hit to the rack to shear your QR off, and your wheel going a different direction than your bike, especially sans lawyer lips and a front disc brake. Take a look at how the forces of the front disc push against the direction of the dropout. On many forks, that force is directed towards the exit of the dropout.
> 
> If you have a shimano hub, I would suggest to you that if you can find an extra long solid threaded axle, install track nuts, and and dump the QR setup. I will make tire repair more of a PITA, but you won't ever have to worry about your wheel being shot out of the dropouts in a QR failure.


ya its sketchy... stupid really... 
i think its coming off ASAP.

Rick is gonna get a custom set of racks out of me yet... i can already tell...

i think i'd pic racks over new GPS and solar panels....


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I have no idea*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> so you think these guys are reputable? decent stuff?
> 
> its all "phantom lurking" stuff... not really serious about a purchase... but it could be a real thing... if i really wanted to.
> 
> ...


... what their deal is. They look fine to me, but who knows. YMMV.

Sounds liek a nice setup. The solar panel comes in at 6 pounds, IIRC. Add that to your 5 pound Mac and you are packing a lot more weight. 5 pounds is pretty good for a laptop. My work HP laptop is like 4.25, but its tiny and the battery life is measured in minutes, not hours. Also, the screen is pretty close to unusable in outdoor light unless you crank the brightness, and that shortens the battery life even more.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i took the OMM racks off... i think for the Hunter its gonna come down to some custom racks...
but i dont know if i want to go there... i mean... the money...
maybe the Hunter will sit like it is for now... i still have some bags on the way for it... we'll see how that plays out. i guess i could always pull the BOB Ibex i have, i just need a 29er fork for it.

the Cdale i still have is set up to pull the bob, and i think the OMM racks would go on it. as i remember the fork has lawyer tabs.

this way i dont spend money...

the front set up on the Hunter was way stupid. NO RACK... forget it... until later... maybe.

after all... i have the Dummy

the Dummy is the end all to end all's 

i should put the front rack on it. it works good on the dummy. and i like having bags up front... bags are nice to toss things into.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

Devo... I agree with you 100% about the Karate Monkey. I have mine set up with racks front and rear and I love it. I only wish it had the full set of braze-ons that the Pug has. That would make it quicker to get the racks on and off. I LOVE the Surly Nice Front Rack!!! I've used this rack on my Cross-Check, Panasonic fixie, and my Karate Monkey.

The other day, My wife forgot the model name and called my Karate Monkey a Dirt Donkey by mistake. Dirt Donkey is the perfect name for touring KM, dontchathink??










http://bp2.blogger.com/_SoQ7WQjmEhg/SFm4n3z448I/AAAAAAAAAlE/-f-0qcArpfw/s1600-h/17un08+016.jpg

Mojoe



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> t
> 
> the KM would also be a good choice.
> i think the KM would finish off any competition if it had braze-ons for Nice Racks... it very well may take some of the LHT market...if it had braze-ons for racks... and the front rack needs to not be a low rider.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> Devo... I agree with you 100% about the Karate Monkey. I have mine set up with racks front and rear and I love it. I only wish it had the full set of braze-ons that the Pug has. That would make it quicker to get the racks on and off. I LOVE the Surly Nice Front Rack!!! I've used this rack on my Cross-Check, Panasonic fixie, and my Karate Monkey.
> 
> The other day, My wife forgot the model name and called my Karate Monkey a Dirt Donkey by mistake. Dirt Donkey is the perfect name for touring KM, dontchathink??
> 
> ...


DIRT DONKEY

that bike is awesome! hands down...
maybe i should put a Nice rack on the dummy.

your KM... thats an awesome set up... man!


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Dirt Donkey!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Hee haw!

Seriously though, that is a nice Karate Monkey.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*i must be getting old*

holy smokes...
i just put on this new WTB saddle, and a new seatpost clamp.
the clamp is bigger, and i think in general it feels "better"... lets see if i can manage to not slip a wrench in it like i did the last one.

but the saddle! and that thudbuster... oh man... its DELUX!

the Hunter and now the Dummy... have saddles other than a Flite... for years I've used nothing but...

DELUX!

d-


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

<<i'm pretty sure the OMM rack is designed to have the rack dropout meet a "lawyer tab" on the fork, and seat there, thereby putting the load into the fork dropout, as compared to my ghetto rig job, that puts the weight into the skewer... its ghetto... but it looks cool... i guess.>>

I was thinking I read something about disc brakes in general benefitting from lawyer tabs, then I thought I'd go right to the source at sheldon brown's site, and found these:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/skewers.html
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/julesandjames/home/disk_and_quick_release/index.html

but obviously you've gotten a lot of miles on the Hunter and have a feel for how to be comfortable with it. Mostly I've been wondering about whether I could file the tabs off my disc-brake bike. To this point the sheldon links have been persuading me against.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, I dunno...*



HardyWeinberg said:


> <<i'm pretty="" sure="" omm="" is="" designed="" have="" rack="" dropout="" meet="" a="" lawyer="" tab="" on="" fork,="" and="" seat="" there,="" thereby="" putting="" load="" fork="" dropout,="" as="" compared="" to="" my="" ghetto="" rig="" job,="" that="" puts="" weight="" into="" the="" skewer...="" its="" ghetto...="" but="" it="" looks="" cool...="" i="" guess.="">>
> 
> I was thinking I read something about disc brakes in general benefitting from lawyer tabs, then I thought I'd go right to the source at sheldon brown's site, and found these:
> 
> ...


... you just gotta ask yourself what you are really saving. Is it really worth it to save a few twists on the QR nut than to have that extra measure of safety? Maybe it's just the safety nazi in me, maybe it's that I've seen what happens when stuff like this goes wrong, but IMO, not worth it.

My MC29er has little layer tabs on the stock rigid fork. When I switched to disc brakes, the wheel all of a sudden slipped in the dropouts all the time under really hard braking. I would hate to imagine what could have happened if those tabs weren't there. In reality, it was because the stock Redline QR was garbage. I got a Shimano Deore QR from the bike shop for $5, and it's been solid ever since. 
</i'm>


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

as to disc brakes, and lawyer tabs....
on the Hunter, all is well, I have never had the wheel move in the dropouts. 
rick is gonna probably end up making me some racks for the bike, but that is a whole new project... etc...

today is crazy hot here in Monterey, 88F indoors... at the beach it was +104F as my Suunto read... 

while at the beach... i spotted a ash plume, from somewhere around Watsonville... and as i get home... another fire up top Carmel Hill between Monterey and Carmel...

the world is wacky... its just way too freaking hot.

so a few hours at the beach... and check out this big jelly fish that washed up.
it was at least a foot across.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

local weather is hot...
yesterday it the news reported Carmel being 105F
i know at the beach it was crazy hot... my Suunto reading +104F
last night... it was reading 77F around 10pm

i've got a swank house sitting gig in Pacific Grove... thanks to friends.

the guest room has a huge Hunter ceiling fan... that i had running all night, with the windows open... its like vacation... seriously... man! the house is really nice!

this am, the mini-sprinkler system/misters turned on for the jasmine and i have no idea what the other plants are... that are outside.

its was like being on a Paid Vacation.
hot warm weather, and this cool breeze in the early morning...windows open... cool breeze.

the whole of the experience totally a trip...
i mean... from sleeping in the tipi, cougar in the am... and a sling shot...
LA, bus stations, trains... and now... jasmine morning breeze? 
blew my mind.

Saturday am... i know friends are finishing up their Saturday AM ride thru Pebble Beach...
i was too lazy, and enjoying the relaxing moments, to get out and go for yet another ride.

yesterday's trip to the beach, i simply wore my keen sandals... its just crazy hot.

last night i rode this way...

and this am too... its so amazingly warm.

sandals, just groovin along...
new plush saddle... rollin delux.

hanging out with friends at the coffee shop.

a few clouds in the air, and +80F weather... 
the fires in Watsonville yesterday, right off of HWY 1

in the later pic of the Dummy at the beach... the fire plume from the fire can be seen in the distance...

i'm riding back to Del Rey Oaks around 1pm...
the sky has darkened, lighting and some thunder...
everyone is at their doorsteps, awing the clouds... for Monterey, we RARELY if EVER get this kind of weather... 
as if you can see the cold air slipping into the hot... as it radiates from the ground.

it rained! and rained a bit more... a bit of lightning and thunder...
as i was riding past the fairgrounds... 
sandals... it was as if not even being in Monterey... something like maybe... anywhere... but not Monterey...

blew my mind...

and i was trenched...
and i didnt even bother to towel off...
cuz of course its like 12% humidity...
and for the moments that drenching was like a vacation...
perhaps... a veranda in Lahina? Hanalei?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

more loaded dummy stuff
ran more of my stuff to storage
the dummy rocks... it does everything

tools, camping gear, etc...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this am, i ran into a wood bollard on the bike path, with the driveside WideLoader.
i was ridding with my buddies for a Sunday am ride, probably up to Moss Landing and back...

i was at the back of the group... we were on the bike path...

there was a pedestrian...
the group went around her, she was walking in the same direction we where riding...
i was just a few feet behind the last 2 guys...
pedestrian... walking center-ish of the path...
group finishes passing her... then she makes a right angle turn to the right... to walk to the side of the path... 
me right behind her... i make hard right hand swerve...
and NAIL the right hand wood bollard on the path.

it hurt!
do not do this... 

i broke the wideloader...it cracked/snapped/bent to the rear...
the i went over the handlebars... right need into the handle bar as i was going over... 
hit the ground on my hands, rolled... 
as bike came to a crashing stop, with the rear end in the air.

moved stokerbar/seatpost... slipped in the clamp... no big... but strong hit to twist it.
and bent a brand new rear wheel!

thats laffs!

a new 36h 4x rear wheel. I put it on Friday. I bent it on Sunday.

obviously i should have removed the WideLoaders yesterday when i was done with runs to storage.

so be VERY AWARE... of those hard right angles. its dangerous... VERY DANGEROUS!

i very much prefer using large duffel bags, straps and the Devo Mod Job i did to the SnapDeck. this combo is much "softer" it is free of hard right angles, things brush against the combo, rather than a shearing force.

i was glad to have hit the bollard, altho it did VERY MUCH hurt... rather than have hit the lady... holy smokes... i could only imagine how it would be to hit someone in the calves/shins. it would probably break their leg, and god only knows how their head would hit the ground... 

while i suppose i could try to cut and re-bend back into shape, my damaged WideLoader, and hack the opposite side to match... of which a shorter version of WideLoaders has been in my mind for some time now... I think i'm gonna let those bad boys stay put.

they are kind of sketchy as it is... i mean... its kind of whacky to pull up to intersections, and have a WideLoader only inches above the curb.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still thinkin' the wideloaders aren't a 'finished' product. They serve a need, but I think someone, Xtracycle included, could design a more low-profile version for example.

I'd love to have a set of 'wide' loaders that were a bit less wide, with aluminum support struts across the bar instead of that cordura stretcher. 

That aside, glad you're ok!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> I'm still thinkin' the wideloaders aren't a 'finished' product. They serve a need, but I think someone, Xtracycle included, could design a more low-profile version for example.
> 
> I'd love to have a set of 'wide' loaders that were a bit less wide, with aluminum support struts across the bar instead of that cordura stretcher.
> 
> That aside, glad you're ok!


thanks...
ya... i mean that kind of a force... the way the energy is applied... in that type of crash... its dangerous all right.

my vision:

a heavy duty Nylon bag on each side...
but the bottom is rectangle/flat shaped, like... the cardboard for a case of soda cans.
then from the outer corners of the box... triangle shaped nylon, goes up to the SnapDeck.
kind of like a WideLoader in function, but with Nylon strap/canvas "hanging" from the SnapDeck

as compared to how WideLoaders are pegs in the holes... of the BD frame.

up the side would be simple nylon canvas, at the top, a draw cord, and a clasp.
i keep thinking of the "Mail Bag" that we had in the Army, rope draw cord, metal clasp, with a pad lock.

then a big ol flap lid from the top down, with Nylon straps and adjustable buckles... think giant messenger bag.

the bottom of the whole thing would have some kind of nylon "armor" think armadillos, rolli-pollies, motorcycle back brace style... but not as heavy duty. toned down much more.

this over all design... provided that your cargo could fit in the bag(s).
would allow the cargo to "hang" instead of resting on something like the WideLoader.
the duffel bag shape/design/character, is soft, it deflects things, it even compresses some... plus with plastic "armor" along the scuff zones... 
its width is depends on how much you add
as compared to WideLoaders, that are at a fixed width.

duffel bags that give, and are hanging
compared to
metal tubes sticking out, supporting cargo on a shearing force...

again... i think duffels.
you can still always simply lash things down to the length of the BD when it comes to hauling something like a ladder, or maybe even a bookcase. this kind of stuff is really dependent on what kind of straps you use and how you lash it down.

for now... i'm freaked out about WideLoaders...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> I'd love to have a set of 'wide' loaders that were a bit less wide, with aluminum support struts across the bar instead of that cordura stretcher.


i think something like laminated Bamboo would be great. and a snapdeck to match of course.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i think something like laminated Bamboo would be great. and a snapdeck to match of course.


Nice! That'd be swell.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Somebody posted this in another thread*



pimpbot said:


> ... what their deal is. They look fine to me, but who knows. YMMV.
> 
> Sounds liek a nice setup. The solar panel comes in at 6 pounds, IIRC. Add that to your 5 pound Mac and you are packing a lot more weight. 5 pounds is pretty good for a laptop. My work HP laptop is like 4.25, but its tiny and the battery life is measured in minutes, not hours. Also, the screen is pretty close to unusable in outdoor light unless you crank the brightness, and that shortens the battery life even more.


https://www.rei.com/product/756511









... all the energy you want, as long as your arm can keep cranking.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Vehicle Code Arm Warmers...*

somewhat dummy related, i suppose...

a cross thread reference
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=270010

and lately I've been getting a few personal emails from fellow BD enthusiasts...
a bunch of stuff about "Bicycle Lifestyle" in general

of course all the Main Stream Media ranting about fuel, etc
energy is a huge issue...
it goes on and on

you know... its kind of like this... as i am fond of repeating
"what is your responsibility? that is... where are the boundaries? what are you personally responsible for?"

ok... blah blah...

its a major drag when we act so freaking stupid...
mega cars, the whole of the energy deal... the elections... the war... people running each other over with cars... 
the list goes on... right? 
as if there is a never ending pit of negative karma that is just beggin for each and every one of us to grab a healthy spoonful

man... its sucks

ok...

"so what is my responsibility?"
uhh... riding a bike safely. thats a good one.
finance... ok.... we know this...
personal action, and staying within the context of the law...

bike safety
bike safety
bike safety

???

ya... be safe!
use lights
wear a helmet
carry a lock... lock your bike.
drive your bike more like a vehicle

i'll say this about the BD
its bigger
it gets more recognition
and its bigger... its bigger, and i can't shot across a multi lane road, bunny hop the center island, and over the next curb.

you know... i like bike lanes, bike paths, and i like pulling up to the cross walk to wait for the green light.
i like parking my bike close the front door when shopping...

Vehicle Code Arm Warmers!
Vehicle Code Arm Warmers!
Vehicle Code Arm Warmers!

???

ya...

common bike related laws...
on your arms...

of course you can go crazy with that idea.
Vehicle Code bike clothing...
put key codes in key places... good, handy, appropriate, and/or for jest...

its so.... Charlton Heston-esq
the written law upon my arms...
you too
can sport the written word
and take our places in the Transportation World as The Law allows...

when you got the law on your forearms... 
you know its gonna be handy.

yesterday i had an epiphany 
Asana Cycles. Bicycle Lifestyle, realized.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*on with it...*

here's a few pics
crack in WideLoader, from running smack into a wood bollard on the bike path...I'm still sore in places... 
made a little zig zag in its shape... i think its pretty much toast. maybe i could cut them down short. another project.

new fork for the BOB trailer, and a GreenSpeed rack, now BOB has panniers and another deck to strap things to.

in case we forgot how cool the BD is... easily carries BOB trailer..

meanwhile... Big Sur is on fire... damn.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's another little thing from today.
i was diggin around thru my junk and came across these handlebar grip end caps.

they seem to work nice. i have no idea where they came from. some kind of ODI product.

they look and feel nice.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*ODI Caps*

Those caps used to come with ODI lock on rings back in the day 

Cool thread on the Dummy. Nice seeing the longer camping trips, etc. I've been using mine since the snow melted in early April as my daily commuter to work. It's great!

Anyway - here's a picture:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

SRALPH said:


> Those caps used to come with ODI lock on rings back in the day
> 
> Cool thread on the Dummy. Nice seeing the longer camping trips, etc. I've been using mine since the snow melted in early April as my daily commuter to work. It's great!
> 
> Anyway - here's a picture:


I've seen that pic before.... on Flicker?

man... those are some swank fenders, etc...

can you laminate bamboo?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sure!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> I've seen that pic before.... on Flicker?
> 
> man... those are some swank fenders, etc...
> 
> can you laminate bamboo?


remember those cheap Chinese bamboo back scratchers?










Yeah, those fenders are pimp-daddy. Reminds me of those Aria ProII or an Alembic basses.



















Back when I played more, I wanted one of those BAD


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

today i messed around a bit with the damaged WideLoader.
cut the ends off
and then used the still good WideLoader as a reference, and ghetto style bent it around some.

however... the way the WideLoader is bent (in production form)...
it doesnt really let me make things purdy like...
it looks very doable... in the ghetto, hand mallet fashion... that is... i think i can keep cutting, and bending the damaged side, and get it to fit.... but it aint gonna be purdy.

and to make the opposite side the exact same... hmm... not too sure.

a bit much of a project for me at the moment... as i dont really have the place to work on things. 

but i can see how it would work out. i mean... mini WideLoaders... i can see how they'd be effective, and yet of course... reduce the obvious risk of running into things.... dooh!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

alright so tonight i used the xtra to pick up 10 forties of mickies and half a keg of sierra nevada for a party at my house RIGHT NOW! without the xtra i woulda been **** outta luck and had to drive to get all that. then i'd have angry party guests but that is not the case. maybe i oughta pour the xtra a little of the nevada since its the real star of the show

EDIT: You can tell it was a good party by the drunk-post... thanks Xtracycle...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ScaryJerry said:


> alright so tonight i used the xtra to pick up 10 forties of mickies and half a keg of sierra nevada for a party at my house RIGHT NOW! without the xtra i woulda been **** outta luck and had to drive to get all that. then i'd have angry party guests but that is not the case. maybe i oughta pour the xtra a little of the nevada since its the real star of the show
> 
> EDIT: You can tell it was a good party by the drunk-post... thanks Xtracycle...


aka: The Beer Bike


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Last Thursday I used my Ortlieb roller panniers and Surly Nice Racks to carry 44 cans plus ice in the rear. I could have put more in there. The front panniers were empty too. I figure I could haul 100 cans easily.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Schmucker said:


> Last Thursday I used my Ortlieb roller panniers and Surly Nice Racks to carry 44 cans plus ice in the rear. I could have put more in there. The front panniers were empty too. I figure I could haul 100 cans easily.


"will haul for beer"


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Took my rig out for a test ride*

Write up here
 
I had a good time. The climbs didn't suck nearly as much as I thought they would. Load stayed put. Everything worked out well. I might just try to change out my lowest gear from a 26*30 to a 22*34 with a different crankset and cogset.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Write up here
> 
> I had a good time. The climbs didn't suck nearly as much as I thought they would. Load stayed put. Everything worked out well. I might just try to change out my lowest gear from a 26*30 to a 22*34 with a different crankset and cogset.


thats just laff... dude... its 1am. and here i am with my girlfriend as the neighbor downstairs slams doors, blares the TV, call the cops, then they go around slamming the doors, etc.

i guess, maybe i should make a cup of coffee.

i guess all those years of working the night shift... is paying off?
thats psycho in itself... to think that there is an upshot from 8yrs of graveyard shifts.


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I found a beefy kickstand for the big dummy. It's pretty expensive @ $375.

http://www.rideyourbike.com/blog.html

Scroll down a bit and you'll see it.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

croscoe said:


> I found a beefy kickstand for the big dummy. It's pretty expensive @ $375.
> 
> http://www.rideyourbike.com/blog.html
> 
> Scroll down a bit and you'll see it.


awesome
ya... the whole Cargo/Utility Bike market begs for this stuff.
affordable internal geared hubs, etc...

some talk again lately thru the yahoo group, RootsRadicals about e-assist.

i'm very curious
a Stoked BD with a Rohloff hub...

i think this "direction" in the bicycle industry is the next big shot in the arm...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*How 'bout...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> awesome
> ya... the whole Cargo/Utility Bike market begs for this stuff.
> affordable internal geared hubs, etc...
> 
> ...


The Shimano Nexus 8 speed Red band hub? IIRC, there are a few folks using those for mountain use, and they seem to be fine. Not as much range as a regular mountain triple 3x9, tho.

I hear you about the bike industry. In the last few weeks, I have seen tons more bicycles out there just tooling around the roads getting errands done, or getting to where they are going. Folks using them for transport. I heard on the news that ridership on public transit is way up, to the point where they have to start thinking of more busses and trains, and folks to operate them. I've also noticed that the roads are way more opened up... less traffic. I also see folks driving 65 on the freeway to save gas way more often than before.

I was actually in Wheels of Justice in Oakland the other day, and they were selling a guy an electric assist bike. What struck me was that the guy selling the bike (Justice himself, I think) was actually pretty enthusiastic about the thing.

I'm starting to think this $5/gal gas thing is a huge blessing in disguise. Personally, I only really shell out a few more bucks a week.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

*X4!*



pimpbot said:


> The Shimano Nexus 8 speed Red band hub? IIRC, there are a few folks using those for mountain use, and they seem to be fine. Not as much range as a regular mountain triple 3x9, tho.
> 
> I hear you about the bike industry. In the last few weeks, I have seen tons more bicycles out there just tooling around the roads getting errands done, or getting to where they are going. Folks using them for transport. I heard on the news that ridership on public transit is way up, to the point where they have to start thinking of more busses and trains, and folks to operate them. I've also noticed that the roads are way more opened up... less traffic. I also see folks driving 65 on the freeway to save gas way more often than before.
> 
> ...


It looks like there are four times more bikes out there then there were even five months ago! Hooray! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

5 months ago it was winter.:madman:



thebigred67 said:


> It looks like there are four times more bikes out there then there were even five months ago! Hooray! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> 5 months ago it was winter.:madman:


that would be Dave Gray's stoked BD


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*THat's haught!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> that would be Dave Gray's stoked BD


how the F did he get those tires in that frame? The thing is like a Snow Cat!


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> how the F did he get those tires in that frame? The thing is like a Snow Cat!


24 inch tire in the rear, Pugsley fork up front with a 26 inch tire.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> 24 inch tire in the rear, Pugsley fork up front with a 26 inch tire.


BINGO!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> 5 months ago it was winter.:madman:


What ever! Four times more then last year J.A.!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

another bike day...

tuesday am... the No Real Job Ride with the local club, Velo Club Monterey
about a 40miler Monterey, Marina, Ft. Ord, etc...
took the Hunter out... coffee with friends in Monterey... then ran some errands.
the Hunter with messenger bag, to Trader Joe's for coffee, etc...
back home...

grab the dummy and head back out for more groceries.
since i have time... i like checking out the local produce stands.
Seaside has a few little stands, the Filipina's Market i like... they have a ton of Udon noodles, that i like for camping, and regular dinners.

last stop, Safeway... a few 2 liter jugs of sodas, etc...

these days the Safeway close to the house here (maybe 1/2 mile) has security hanging out front, so thats really nice. and the store now has a whole area out front with picnic tables, etc.... so i just cable the dummy to those benches.

security hangs out right there

the baggers at the check out, like me... "dont bother bagging anything, just put it in the cart, cuz i'll have to pack it onto the bike anyways..."

like many days...
today... the security guy, and passers by, were intrigued and blown away with hauling stuff on a bike.

just another day.
ride, then get groceries.
i like groceries

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*from the Surly Blog*

Big Dumb Price Increases

The good news is that we managed to squeeze in another run of Big Dummy frames. That's one whole production run more than we had originally planned. It is much easier to type about adding another production run of frames than to actually implement such a thing. We did it because of demand, because you people have embraced the Big Dummy and other bikes of its ilk instead of simply buying a somewhat more fuel efficient car. There are not enough thank yous to express how gratifying that is. So more BD frames are coming in a few weeks, and then late this summer we should get even more.

The bad news is that steel prices and transportation costs have increased significantly of late, which means our costs are going up and so are yours. While the price increases will be felt across the line, there are a lot of people waiting on Big Dummy frames who may have paid a deposit already. If you are waiting on a Big Dummy, or if you are a shop that has quoted a price to a customer for a Big Dummy (or Long Haul Trucker for that matter), check in with whoever you need to and update your agreement. MSRP for a Big Dummy frame and fork is now $1050. It was $895. We've actually factored into this number another impending and definitely happening price increase so that we won't have to do this again anytime soon.

So that's that. Again, this will affect the prices of everything we sell, but it should be of particular importance to those of you who have been waiting and budgeting and maybe even paid some money down at your local bike shop in anticipation of your beautiful new whatever... Big Dummy, Long Haul Trucker, what have you.

Sorry to get all business but sometimes cold got to be.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Guess I'm keeping my xtracycle as is for the time being. Maybe I'll make my own sometime...


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> Big Dumb Price Increases


Makes me happy that I just got mine today. :thumbsup: Mine was $945 shipped and since it came from Minneapolis, I got it next day. Plus the seller frame savered it and faced and chased everything. It's slitting in my dining room right now, waiting for parts.

Mojoe


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Big Sur*

my buddy Ernie lives just off of Old Coast Rd, in Big Sur...
i have a feeling that today/this evening we will be loading up his stuff.

the red dots are new hot spots, the yellow, are older flare ups.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*big sur*

ok... some pics from my buddy Ernie's house.
it does not look good. 
this am the fire was maybe 2 miles from his house.
there is no going back... until its over, and god only knows how that will be.
in the mean time, his cat Betty is living with us.

it was a long day, i just got back, pretty much a 24hr straight effort.

there is a dozer line on the south boundary of the property, which is THE north fire brake.

yesterday there were a total of 4 helicopters on the property... all along the dozer line.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

That last picture is great, like the cover for a Slayer album or something.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*fire to fireworks*

this time yesterday i was helping Ernie pack his things up in Big Sur

tonight, a beach run with my girlfriend on the back of the dummy

fireworks in Monterey...

gee... i think i'm tired...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

my sister sent me a box of YouBars
www.YouBars.com

my mom funny, she calls me up, and says, "can i ask you some personal questions?"

ya sure mom, no problem...

then she starts with a funky questionnaire... she's funny

here i was thinking it was a list for something like Hickory Farms, Harriet Carter... or god only knows what else...

much to my surprise... YouBars.

pretty good stuff.


----------



## Thommy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Ghetto Repair*

Devo, couldn't you find bigger size aluminum tubing to go around the broken piece say about ten inches in length and then drill thru on the opposite ends and bolt this "bandage" into place? Option "B" would be to find durable aluminum same length and have a plumber or hydraulic repair guy bend you the right shape. How about your brother's peeps at the motorcycle shop, maybe they could brainstorm something for you? Just a thought.



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> today i messed around a bit with the damaged WideLoader.
> cut the ends off
> and then used the still good WideLoader as a reference, and ghetto style bent it around some.
> 
> ...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Thommy said:


> Devo, couldn't you find bigger size aluminum tubing to go around the broken piece say about ten inches in length and then drill thru on the opposite ends and bolt this "bandage" into place? Option "B" would be to find durable aluminum same length and have a plumber or hydraulic repair guy bend you the right shape. How about your brother's peeps at the motorcycle shop, maybe they could brainstorm something for you? Just a thought.


no doubt i could figure this out. my buddy Ernie is a machinist, but projects at this point are somewhat out of mind, due to the Big Sur Fire, etc...

the WideLoaders are 21mm O.D. and 19mm I.D.
Ernie has a ton of resources. i could be working on this project sometime fairly soon... maybe. also i kind of need to work on replicating the SnapDeck Mod Job that is currently on my Dummy. then i could sell it... the extra Mod Job SnapDeck that is.

i have other ideas too, that i need to work on.
all in time i guess...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

not a whole lot going on
my buddy ernie is able to get back to his place in Big Sur
it seems to me... if the Google Earth, MODIS imaging is correct, it looks to me like they did some back burning from the southern edge of the property.
at any rate, ernie is going to check on his place 

today i ran some errands, groceries, and pizza for later.
3 gal of water
8 liters of soda
10lb sack of cat litter
10 cans of cat food
brick of cheese
milk, and 1/2 & 1/2 
1 gal of ice cream

somehow grocery shopping with the dummy never gets old. everyone is always curious how i'm gonna haul it all.

the local Safeway is super close by, along with the Papa John's
Freemont Blvd, is a somewhat busy street, at 3pm...after getting pizza, rolling thru traffic, just for a moment or two.

anyways... another day.

oh! as things turn out... i think i have a line on a new Fox fork... i need to figure out what model it is, etc... hmm... i wonder if i should put it on the dummy?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*new wheels*

ok... this is now the *THIRD* wheelset i'm on for the Big Dummy.
how old is this bike? about 4 months old.

ok... well, the initial wheelset i put on it, was all of about 4 months old. 
deore hubs laced to Sun RhynoLites 32h... that wheelset lasted the best of the lot.
it wasn't until i was up on Cone Peak Rd. when i broke a braking spoke in the rear, then later that day, a 2nd spoke let loose.

i had ordered up a new wheelset, this time 36h, but to a set of Mavic 317's
unfortunately that wheelset lasted all of about a day. i put them on Friday, and Sunday i tweaked the rear wheel, only after hitting a wooden bollard on the bike path... dooh!

today's new wheelset, XT hubs, 36h 4 cross to WTB LaserDisc DH. while i was at it, i decided to put on some DH knobs.

317's are well... 17mm wide.
the WTB LaserDisc DH rims are 34mm wide! awesome. lets hope they hold up, and now i have plenty of extra spokes.

while working on the Dummy, i get a phone call, so this Friday, I'm checking out my buddy's shop... regular-ish, work... 
???
work?? i guess, we'll see how things work out.

well... i guess so.

seems that cali is on fire, Big Sur is toast, not a place to camp, nor would you really even want to.

i suppose my Arcata trip is now officially pushed back yet another month.

the bike shop gig is supposed to be relief work, per diem i guess, you could say... so maybe i can fill the gaps up till Sept, maybe by then kids will be back in school, and people will want to be back at their jobs, therefore, maybe less "gap" to fill.

peace...d


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ok... this is now the *THIRD* wheelset i'm on for the Big Dummy.
> how old is this bike? about 4 months old.
> 
> ok... well, the initial wheelset i put on it, was all of about 4 months old.
> ...


Rhynolite one or twos? The twos are welded and hold up better.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Rhynolite one or twos? The twos are welded and hold up better.


not really sure.
this is what i was running: http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=21654&subcategory_ID=5310

i think what happened was just too much weight. i regularly put the wheelset on the truing stand, and took the tensiometer to them, trying to keep as even of a spoke tension as possible.

but really, i think it was just too much weight. i can only imagine how much stress it takes with the brakes applied.

hopefully this wheelset will fair a bit better.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*not fair*

317's vs LaserDisc DH
not even close
ok... 317's... 17mm wide
LaserDisc DH *34mm* wide

some pics to compare.

317's some kind of general use XC rim, i'm thinking...
but 17mm wide... typically plenty strong... after all thats about the width for SpeedCity's

but the 34mm DH rim, is obviously gonna be much stronger. by the looks of things, tyres/rim vs frame, there is a bunch of room.

the front tyre is a 2.5DH tire, and the rear an Intense 2.25"


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> not really sure.
> this is what i was running: http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=21654&subcategory_ID=5310
> 
> i think what happened was just too much weight. i regularly put the wheelset on the truing stand, and took the tensiometer to them, trying to keep as even of a spoke tension as possible.
> ...


Those are a really good deal so I bet that the rims were un-welded. If the set you have doesn't hold try building the rhyno twos by hand.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Those are a really good deal so I bet that the rims were un-welded. If the set you have doesn't hold try building the rhyno twos by hand.


actually they are now gone.
i replaced the spokes, trued them up, etc...
and sold them to a buddy for $50 + a folding Nevegal that had little use.

but they were a pretty good wheelset. i'd buy them again.

when i picked them up, i happened to be living in Ventura, and only a couple of miles away from Performance, so i got them on the ultra cheap. i took them home, put them on the truing stand, and doctored them up a bit, as i remember, it was just getting the tension more even.

that was a pretty good wheelset.

i did a trip to LA with the Dummy awhile back, and ended up flatting the rear wheel, like a silly guy i actually kept riding a bit, as Slime shot everywhere under the SnapDeck. i think i smacked the rim when i rode up a driveway ramp. of course with a big ol dumb load of camping gear, etc...

once i got the 317's i had thought to toss the RhynoLites onto my old Cdale, and try to sell the DT Swiss wheelset it has.

but then a buddy asked if i had any 26" stuff layin around... so the RhynoLites where the easiest to off... so that was that.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

I've been running 32 hole 317 discs rims with medium loads and they've been holding up fine. I also hand built them, so I know they're stronger than stock wheels. Finally took my first camping trip on the Dummy. It worked! Next trip is RAGBRAI Should be close to 2000 miles on her at the end of July. It's addictive to ride!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

last night Chopper Challenge (on CMT) showed Power Plant Choppers where my brother Dallas works.

i think its episode 9

check it out, if you can... cool stuff.

pics...
Big Dummy with Elias's fire truck strapped down, after his B-day party... Yaniv's bike "vanilla gorilla" in the back... me on Dallas's last cruiser mod job.

left to right, (2 of my brothers) Dallas, Dylan, and myself (devian), at Power Plant Choppers.

Vogue Magazine (winter spring issue i think), Dallas was even in Vogue... my other brother Dustin with (Tara's(?) hands on his shoulders


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pug in the shop, posers... LA style... and just bcz its fun to goof around

dallas at work...


----------



## el-cid (May 21, 2004)

Funny, I was reading my way through this thread last night and just came to your initial pictures at Power Plant Choppers and then that show came on out of the blue. I thought it was a really strange coincidence. They called your bro. the male model of the shop, heh heh.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

el-cid said:


> Funny, I was reading my way through this thread last night and just came to your initial pictures at Power Plant Choppers and then that show came on out of the blue. I thought it was a really strange coincidence. They called your bro. the male model of the shop, heh heh.


laffs.... and your right... it trips me out all the time...
Yaniv and crew are laffs. there is a certain "pecking order" so to speak. Dallas does everything, and anything. if they had a studio loft to crash out in, Dallas would never leave.

at the end of the show there was a long hair Geico caveman... that was Dallas dressed up.

the last trip to LA with the Dummy, was for Elias's birthday, over the weekend we hung out at the shop... Yaniv's blue pit... Tiny... he likes to sniff me out, and lick his chops... makes me nervous as he likes to nibble up and down my calves. i think he likes the salt...

even tho i know Tiny from a pup, im not around him everyday... and every time i show up, all my stuff smells like Big Sur... Tiny just trips out.

here's another pic of Dallas from Vogue, modeling for Johnson Motors...


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

Devo: can you post a couple pics of the clearance? It'd be nice to see how much meat you can jam in there.



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> 317's vs LaserDisc DH
> not even close
> ok... 317's... 17mm wide
> LaserDisc DH *34mm* wide
> ...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

SSSasky said:


> Devo: can you post a couple pics of the clearance? It'd be nice to see how much meat you can jam in there.


it has plenty of clearance. i keep thinking of a 2.7?

thats a 2.5" Tioga DH tyre on it right now.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Ft. Ord ride...*

ok... so i was getting restless... all the chores, errands, everything all squared away... so i thought... uhhh... take out the Dummy with new wheelset, and go ride for a bit. a few hours of aimless rambling around Ft. Ord...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

surlywhore said:


> It's addictive to ride!


no doubt... i love to ride... perhaps you'd consider a Thudbuster... its ultra deluxe!


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

Devo, any thoughts on the pros and cons of buying a full built dummy from xtracycle verses buying a frame set and building one?

Thanks


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Cornwall said:


> Devo, any thoughts on the pros and cons of buying a full built dummy from xtracycle verses buying a frame set and building one?
> 
> Thanks


ok... off the top of my head.

Pros:

XtraCycle and Surly have thought things out for you. with the complete you get a bike that I'd assume is collectively agreed upon & aimed at what "the cargo bike" experience _is._ Obviously that "style, type, or way"... i suppose the Yoga (the way of knowing) of XtraCycle... that "character" in the complete they offer... the characteristics of the machine... that is what you are gonna get. all that... and I'd assume... cheaper than if you were to actually piece it together.

quite honestly... I'd say the Complete Dummy from Xtracycle is a solid buy. especially for the person(s) that may not particularly be coming to cycling from any sort of athletic endeavor.
to further more... of what i know of bikes... and of what i can say to this notion of Cargo, Hobo-ing, etc... this uber utility, i suppose we could say...
that general character that is gonna come to forefront with the Complete Big Dummy... that _way_ is a really good way to be with a Cargo Bike... to further more... i could see how a single Dummy would be ultra useful between a few cyclists. imagine something like a household of 4 and 2 Big Dummies.

i suppose like Kung Fu super heros battling it out... and one Kung Fu is too strong for the other.

i'd say the complete dummy would be a very strong Kung Fu with broad range of effectiveness. Very strong...

Cons:

well... Surly and XtraCycle give you what they think you need. obviously... here in the MTBR.COM world, we are more than likely, experienced cyclists. we have our "ways" we ride. bikes and people and their bikes... well... we all know how that goes. do any one of use want to ride an "off the shelf" homogenized bike? 
not that a Long Tail Cargo Bike is anything but... generic, or run of the mill.
but the mass production, and complete bikes at offer... well... of course they are that much closer to an iPod. (i guess)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Big Dummy, frame and fork, is an awesome platform. The way XtraCycle is offering their build is a great way for a cargo bike. Especially for those cyclists coming from a non-athletic origin. What I'm saying is that... well, i know for myself... often i forget how much i am actually capable of doing. i forget that people dont ride a bike for 6hrs and call it a regular day. Most people don't go for 20 mile MTB rides, Centuries, etc... most people have never had a NORBA License. Heck... there are A LOT of cyclists out there that actually do not know what size wheel they ride. (???) no really.

So to that note... the complete dummy is a great application, and to top it off... that parts mix, and the way the rider is going to end up actually riding it... that method... is actually a VERY STRONG KUNG FU!

But for myself... well... I'm strung out on bikes...
as I've been dubbed before... "a fat tyre evangelist". 
i admit it... i think the world's problems could be largely solved on a bicycle...
yup.... bicycle is my Utopia.

ok... so i have my favorite bars... Titec H-bars. the complete dummy aint got em...
i seem to eat wheels... so there goes that...

i'd venture to say... that even the most avid cyclists among us, would probably be satisfied with the complete dummy.

there's a pivotal moment in the Bicycle Lifestyle, and its utility. for those of us whom have been avid cyclists, athletes, and the like... the paradigm shift occurs when we take all that ability and actually put it to "GOOD USE". yup... take that hard earned characteristic trait, and start reaping the rewards. Namely... ride your bike to work, etc.

when that happens... panniers, trailers... then a Cargo Bike... now you want to haul everything! and to this "mind", to this "persona" we adopt... that type of cyclist... is probably gonna have their particulars... we all do.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

thats my rant

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*tangent...*

well... today i put in 5hrs at my buddy's shop.

the first 5hrs of employment since i quit my old job back in August.

its a lot like not working... to me anyways... I've worked there off and on thru the years.
but this time its much different, bcz, i actually do not have any other job. In the past its always been when i was still working up at the hospital, so i'd juggle jobs, or whatever the combo was.

i like the shop, i've know the family for at least 14yrs. 
its what i like to do anyways... sit around and work on bikes.

so like today... the first little gig was just to clean up a set of department store type wheels, new velox, no truing, tubes and tyres.

see..that is super easy right? just put it together. the customer walked in the door, they didn't want to pay for truing, its obviously off of an old department store type MTB, and they dont want to spend too much money. (maybe later? if they like riding their bike.)

so put it all together, he trips out when i put talc in the tyres, and trips out 2xdbl when i just roll the tire on by hand, in one movement. I just smile. he asks about talc, etc.. and i put in a few bits about bikes... he's all blown away... and all "juju'd" up, leavin the shop like he just got a new haircut.

you know... that old school style... when you're a kid, like 12, and you go to your old barber, that you're dad as been going to for 20yrs. its the cool get away, with some cool magazines... (something like that).

then the rest of the day was building up a new Bianchi Milano, and a K2 Attack 2.0.

easy stuff.

i kept asking why they switched to Phil Wood grease in tubes from the tub of whatever it was. I keep my tub of Park grease in the tool tray on my Ultimate stand, so i kept notioning towards a tub...

its the difference from dabbing a finger tip, to squeezing a length.
ok... little nuances... right?

well... sort of. cuz how many times do you have a 5mm allen, the bolt, then look for grease, with it in each hand, and then to discover a tube... uhh... ohh.. now grab tube too, and squeeze... totally strange.

i resorted to squeezing out a small supply every so often onto the bench mat. sort of like working Wasabi.

so anyways... nuances of the shop. its cool. i totally like it. its easy. and to top it all of, i already know most of the customers anyway. we'd laff, as i was working, we'd all be chit chatting, and then suddenly "the customer" would realize...
"dude! you're working here!".... like somehow they realized i was wrenching.

its funny. it was a great day.

what more could i possibly say.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

SSSasky said:


> Devo: can you post a couple pics of the clearance? It'd be nice to see how much meat you can jam in there.


i found more pics of tyre clearance

the front tyre 2.5 Tioga DH
the rear 2.25 Intense


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Devo,

How in the heck are you getting that much vertical clearance running 2.5 Tiogas in the front? What's that fender you have, man? 

I'm out in the garage, wondering how you did that.

My 2.35 Schwalbe's under Planet Bike fenders is a TIGHT fit. To the point where I've thought about modding the fender, or just trying to find the elusive Marathon XR HS 359 in a 2.25" width. OR, just dumbing the size down to a Marathon XR HS359 2.0...

Thoughts?

Oh, on a much lighter note, I was telling my significant other last night how bicycling brings me...joy. Really. It's the best word I can think of. Pure joy. 

Being on the Goat (my BD), out in the middle of nowhere, it's as if I feel the presence of God in that joy. That euphoria. And the freedom of the road.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Oh, on a much lighter note, I was telling my significant other last night how bicycling brings me...joy. Really. It's the best word I can think of. Pure joy.
> 
> Being on the Goat (my BD), out in the middle of nowhere, it's as if I feel the presence of God in that joy. That euphoria. And the freedom of the road.


sort of like Thoreau.. i think he had said something along the lines of... 
what is left after all this activity (referring to man's endeavors)... Nature


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Devo,
> 
> How in the heck are you getting that much vertical clearance running 2.5 Tiogas in the front? What's that fender you have, man?
> 
> ...


as to fenders, I've tried 2 sets.
originally i wanted a set of Planet Bike "Cascadia" fenders but at the time they were out of stock

so i ended up with a set of Planet Bike "Full coverage" fenders.

i ran that set for a little while, and sure enough i needed to place another order, for god only knows what it was... and they had the Cascadia fender set back in stock. so thats what I'm running now. I just like how far down the flaps go.

oh... now that i think about it, I did ride in the rain a while back, when there were thunderstorms rolling thru.

as to fit.

I've done nothing special to get that kind of clearance.

now that i've looked thru some pics...

i seem to recall...

ok... so this is what i think i did.

using the Cascadia fenders. the metal wire stabilizers have a lot of adjustment to them, and rather than cut off the excess from the ends, I've bent the wire into more of a bow shape, and have moved the actual plastic fender outward, away from the tyre.

so when i put on the fenders, there was a some rattling around, as the stainless steel wire stabilizers would rattle against the bike. so i made nice big gentle bends in them. that way to prevent the fenders from making so much racket when you ride.

while i was at it... it dawned on me to utilize that "bowed" shape, so i simply pulled the plastic fender (cuz they are very flexible) away from the tire, to create more tire to fender clearance, but also now that the fender is pulled back, hyper extended i guess you could say... that flexes the fender out of its natural "neutral" position.

so the fender wants to relax and get closer to the tyre.

by pulling it away from the tyre, and clamping down the adjusters onto the stainless steel wire stabilizers... now the whole of the fender setup, as "tension" to it. the stabilizers are bent with a bow shape, and the plastic fender is hyper extended.

as to the front rack and the front fender...
well... if the fender is placed all the way to the fork crown, the rack and fender rub. making for another rattle... so i lowered the fender enough to prevent this.

I suppose you could think about it like this... the whole of the fenders are mounted with tension keeping them in place. the plastic fender is not just hanging there.

now that i think about it.. i suppose the fenders could be mounted in opposite method. essentially pulling the fender to the tire, obviously for a much closer fit.

if you look closely at the fender adjustments in the pics...
you'll see how much of the end pieces of the stainless steel wire stabilizers are showing.

in one pic there is more material past the clamp, and in the other there is less.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more on fenders*

look at these pics.

in the first pic; notice the tyre clearance, and note how much wire is sticking out past the clamps.

in the 2nd pic; notice how close the tyre and fender are, and note how much *more* material of the stainless steel wire stabilizers are showing.

as to the metal clip (front fender) that mounts to the fork crown, I believe that I had bent it by hand to adjust the angle of the fender, relative to the tyre.

if i remember correctly, i think i bent that tab to the rear... just a little bit.
the primary reason was to get the fender *away* from the bottom of the fork crown. rather than have the top of the fender be parallel to the fork crown (really the bottom of the steer tube), i bent the bracket to let the front of the fender drop down just a tad.

all of this in an effort to allow the use of multiple tyre use/combos

the rear was easy. the Cascadias are so long, that the flap has no where to go other than be located outside of the BD frame

the last pic is of the rear of the BD.
note how the fender flap is outside of the BD frame, and notice how much wire is showing from the stabilizers...
rather than cut the wire, i decided to just bend them downward... by hand.

so you can pretty much gather that the fenders are not simply bolted into place.
they take a little bit of fussing around with. mostly to a degree of bending, flexing, tensioning, etc.

for something that is seemingly so simple there is more thought and effort put into place than you'd think.

not that its a sand mandala... but you get the gist. 
it looks easy, and it is... its just that it takes more patients and thought than you'd think.

i always have to laff, cuz its typically this thing... right?

i mean...

"oh i want fenders." easy, just buy em, and put em on... easy.

well... maybe you should give yourself a solid hour or two and all your tools, set up, etc...
rather than sitting on the curb or the middle of your living room with a multi tool, thinking you're gonna get fenders mounted nice and clean in 15 minutes.

i hope this mornings rant about fenders shed's a little light on how they have come to be on the Dummy.

a whole lot of stuff, about something so freaking simple... OMG with that already... right?
right...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i just noticed...

if you look at the front fender, in the various pics, you can actually see the difference in the curve. look at the outside curve of the fender.

in one pic where the fender is close to the Conti T&C tyre, the curve is consistent 

in the other pic, with the fender further away from the tyre, you can actually see how the curve is not consistent. actually you can see an almost flat section in the curve. that is... look at the section between the fork crown and the first stabilizer clamp.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*picking it apart?*



Cornwall said:


> Devo, any thoughts on the pros and cons of buying a full built dummy from xtracycle verses buying a frame set and building one?
> 
> Thanks


if i look at the spec sheet from XtraCycle and compare that to my current set up, its a very close comparison.

with the big differences being the handlebars, and rotor size.

i use SRAM, X7 triggers and frt derailleur, with an old X.0 rear from the Moto Rapido i sold.
the same brake levers, but XtraCycle choose twisty shifters over triggers. If i could run GripShift on my H-Bars that what i would choose. Personally GripShift is my favorite, I run X.0's on the Hunter 29er. Back in the day when i used to race 24hr Solo, GripShift was much more friendly on my hands. I remember after racing a Granny Gear Productions race in Tahoe, my hands were actually stuck in the position of the gripping the bars, and shifters. that race was with old style XTR triggers, on a Litespeed Obed, a Sid fork, and the then new CrossMax UST.
every time i tried to open my hands, then tendons would resist opening, and my fingers would end up like Mr. Spok (live long and prosper).
so i prefer GripShift.

but I like the H-Bar to the extent that I settle for the SRAM triggers.
I have X.O triggers on the Pug, and to be honest... they totally rock.
the X.7's i have on the Dummy are nice... but, well... they're not the X.0's. sometimes i wish i had the X.0's on the Dummy, but in reality the X.7's compared to the X.0's, are not significantly any different when it comes to utility duty on the everyday rig of a Cargo Bike.

I am a little surprised that XtraCycle choose the FSA DynaDrive crankset. Simply in terms that the FSA crankset has aluminum chainrings.

Personally I choose the Truvativ ISOFlow . Simply in terms of the *steel* chainrings.

not to mention the price difference.
then i choose a cheap BB.

as to rotor size, I choose 203's up front, as XtraCycle specs with 160's.
i have a tendency to burn thru stuff, and in the past I've burned up sets of brake pads fairly quickly.

for instance, i would go thru at least 3 pairs of disc brake pads in a year.
i actually ground away a new set in one day, in the rain.

so i choose big rotors (203f/185r), and pads that have metal in them. i actually have a set of back up pads from Discobrakes.com that are some kind of Ceramic mix.

personally i think that a 160mm rotor has less leverage than a 203mm rotor.
therefore it takes more pressure at the caliper to produce the same braking force as the larger 203mm rotor.
which is more friction, therefore more wear, at the brake pad. and brake pads are about $20 a set. So $40 a pair.
so 3 pairs per year = $120/yr in brake pads. I have no idea how that would work out with small rotors.

wheelset: 
Deore Hubs to Mavic EX325 Disc
the rim is 25mm wide.
they should be pretty strong. i think they will be sturdy enough for the average rider.

the last wheelset i bent, was with using Mavic 317's, which are 17mm wide.

the wheelset prior was with a set of Rhyno Lites

I think XtraCycle has hit the nail on the head with this wheelset choice.

headset... i didn't see what they spec'd
stem... personally i have an aversion to FSA. I've burned up too many chainring sets on my silly road bike, and buddies have had other FSA things break, like faceplates on roadbikes. Personally i pick Truvativ over FSA. for a headset, I choose a Chris King Steelset.

the Brooks saddle that is spec'd is the icing on the cake.

i have no idea what issues come up when it comes to spec-ing a complete bike build.

if it where me. I'd opt for the cheaper Truvativ ISOFlow crankset with *steel* chainrings. maybe a Salsa or Easton stem, if cheaper, use a cheaper WTB saddle, all in an effort to spec a Thudbuster seatpost!

maybe even spec the more economical Conti Town and Country tyres vs the spendy Big Apples. I have a feeling that people are going to be curious to try tyre combos *anyways*, and the T&C's are still the preferred cop tyre.

overall... i think the Complete Dummy from XtraCycle is a SMASHING HIT! with that parts pic they offer, its gonna be DELUX!

now this is my big question; is the SnapDeck, V-racks, and FreeLoaders included for the $1999.00?

we can do the math. thats easy.

basically $1100 for frame and fork. then we ask ourselves. what kind of BD can we build for under $2k?

thats my daily dribble.

peace...d


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I seriously looked at the complete but opted for a custom build. 
I just like building my bikes, myself. 

The complete does include the FL and deck and v racks. 

I speced mine out with thomson stem and seatpost
sram x9 der's and shifters(already have these)
race face cranks
avid juicy 5's
freeloader, v racks, snap deck
planet bike fenders
wtb saddle
mary bar
woodman headset
shimano DX pedals (had these already)
panaracer cinder tires (already had these)
deore hubs laserdisc trail rims

all for 2160

I did some ebay deals and will purchase a bunch of it from universal with the coupon...

granted having the X9 set and tires and pedals shaved about 300 off of my build.

These things are expensive... but so are cars..


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> no doubt... i love to ride... perhaps you'd consider a Thudbuster... its ultra deluxe!


Suspension, I don't need no stinkin' suspension!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

surlywhore said:


> Suspension, I don't need no stinkin' suspension!


but you want it... thudbuster... its deluxe


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I just added...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> but you want it... thudbuster... its deluxe


.. a Rockshox post. Not as smooth as the Thudbuster, but I found the Thud wanted to launch me over the bars when I tried one from a bud's bike... but yeah, the thing totally works. My complaint about the RS post is that I feel it in my knees more. The saddle to crank distance changes more, it seems, than the Thuddie, since the Thud moves more back and down in an arc.

I should confess that this has nothing to do with a Big Dummy, or even a Surly. This was on my Yukon. I'm digging the cargo bike thing in my own little way. When finances permit, I think a Dummy is in order, tho.

On a secondary note, I mounted up my specialized Avatar saddle. That thing is just pain on two rails. Funny thing is, I also have a Specialized Alias (got them both at a swap meet for $15... cant complain too much) and it is perfect for my tucas.

Yesterday, I did 10 miles with the baby. We both had a total blast. We rode from the shore parking in Emmeryville to the Berkeley Marina, around the Marina, stopped to watch the kites, boats, windsailers, and birds. Then, we rode back to the car. He didn't stop yammering on about it for a couple hours afterwards.

*edit*

couple of pics...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cool... cargo bikes!*

Sorta OT, but I just saw this on CL:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/756122401.html

Rwanda cargo bikes! $750 complete. No, not a Surly. Kinda looks a bit like the Kona Ute. 1*8 drivetrain, prolly low rent parts, but seems like a good deal just the same.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> .. a Rockshox post. Not as smooth as the Thudbuster, but I found the Thud wanted to launch me over the bars when I tried one from a bud's bike... but yeah, the thing totally works. My complaint about the RS post is that I feel it in my knees more. The saddle to crank distance changes more, it seems, than the Thuddie, since the Thud moves more back and down in an arc.


as far as i know the Thudbuster does not affect leg length.

i was/still am, amazed with the Thudbuster. years back at Sea Otter, the crew from Cane Creek gave me a Thudbuster to try out for racing 24hr solo, as i was too cheap to buy a FS rig. anyways... it totally changed everything. so now i use them on almost every bike.

the key is to actually adjust the elastomer set up to your weight.

years before that... way back in the day... i tried a few posts like a USE, or a rock shox, etc... but they all affect your leg length, so you things like pedaling over rocky sections, etc. that doesn't work out too well.

on another note... cool pics. kids are everything.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Sorta OT, but I just saw this on CL:
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/756122401.html
> 
> Rwanda cargo bikes! $750 complete. No, not a Surly. Kinda looks a bit like the Kona Ute. 1*8 drivetrain, prolly low rent parts, but seems like a good deal just the same.


about a year or two ago, i was all hot to quit my job and take off for Project Rwanda as they had a goal of intro-ing something like 1,000 bikes for the people. very cool deal.

but then... I realized who was involved, and i decided to steer clear of the potential company.

being a local Monterey guy, a few years back, news was like wildfire, and ever since then, no mater of what the opinion, the story, belief, or whatever... i simply just avoid.

Team Rwanda was actually here in Monterey sometime around Feb, as ATOC was nearing. I heard thru the wind, their sponsor had lodging, and was helping doing some coaching, etc...

very nobel outreach. I have high regard for the effort, its just that too bad i feel it necessary to avoid a social circle simply bcz of 1 person.

let it go at that.

out of the entire cycling world, that is my one caveat.

and to think, at one time i almost went to work for the man, and i actually got to know him fairly well, etc... heck... even friends had worked for him, etc... but that was a few years back now.

let it go...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*bike guy*

so i guess, its pretty much a deal now.

today i worked another day at my buddy's shop. another day tmrrw, and a day after that. looks like there is plenty of work to be had, as long as i care to show up.

I've worked there off and on thru the years, etc. we just laff how easy and natural it is for me to be there.

so there i am... wrenchin on bikes... pretty darn cool.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

NanoSolar
http://solveclimate.com/blog/20071219/1-watt-itunes-solar-energy-has-arrived
http://www.nanosolar.com/technology.htm


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> NanoSolar
> http://solveclimate.com/blog/20071219/1-watt-itunes-solar-energy-has-arrived
> http://www.nanosolar.com/technology.htm


... a buck a watt. That is super cheap for solar... that is, if they can actually deliver it.

They have a really cool process. THey basically print the solar panel on foil and roll it out. Imagine what you could cover with that.

I was reading this book on nanotechnology and the ideas of what you could do with it. One idea was a self-healing road bed that generated solar electricity. Of course, we can dream. If there is a buck to be made at it, somebody will figure it out.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

watch Chopper Challenge
CMT 8:30 Wed


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

hmmmm. i donate to project rwanda. wonder what you're speaking of....


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

jgsatl said:


> hmmmm. i donate to project rwanda. wonder what you're speaking of....


one guy was convicted of some bad things in his personal life. (a few years ago)
some say he didn't do some things... but the judge and i guess jury said otherwise.

i suppose its old history by now, but still.

so i just avoid.

thats all.

i don't know of one single negative thing about Project Rwanda.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*on a lighter note...*

on a lighter note, the other day i was out riding around Ft. Ord.

its a trip, because, I've been here in Monterey for 20yrs now.

I was stationed there Jan 88 to Dec 91. some times when I'm out there the years kind of smack me in the head, so to speak. You know... suddenly one day i go around a corner and there is an old Chapel, with serious overgrowth...

as you can imagine... Ft. Ord was squared away like any other post, Bragg, Ft. Stewart, Ft. Sill, Ft. Campbell, etc...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*the word is tires...*

tires for me can quickly become a mass, something akin to the shoe collection of Imelda Marcos.

i seem to constantly be scoping out the scene for my next set.

this set Kenda 2.5" Short Tracker DH wire bead, i got from my buddy Ernie, as a "thank you" of sorts for all the general things that seem to pop up.

swag... is the word. tires, tubes, t-shirts, and even a Sea Otter Classic Messenger bag, that i sent down to LA for my brother Dylan.

bike junkie attracts all the wears of the like... no doubt.
just the other night, i realized i have 3 sets of lights for Dylan, once the winter hits.
he should be plenty stoked to get a niterider digital headtrip, that is damn near new.

so ya... you know how it goes... parts is parts, and they seem to constantly be passed around.

from another thread someone asked about measures of tyres.
since i had to run out to storage anyways, out come the cheapie calipers.

the Tioga DH 2.5" i had on the front, was 63mm wide.

this set of Kenda 2.5" Short Track DH tyres are 60mm.

at 60mm, the chain hints to rub in the granny/big cog combo. and i do mean... hint.
it really does not rub at all. i had to try to get it to rub, and even then, its nothing.

these days I'm tripping out on tires. From 47c Conti Top Contact folding to the big DH tires. there is a new feel to these tyres. a funky plastic like feel. as if the casings are now with more nylon, arimid, or something. its strange to me. and yet, it seems to be an improvement.

even the 2.1 Vulpines, seem to have this "mr. tuffy" feel.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

a few weeks back i ran into a wooden bollard on the bike path.
in turn i broke a wideloader... so i simply ordered new ones.

i knew they had changed them to red, but i think a rattle can is soon to be on the scene.

red?

i can imagine how they will be pink as they sit in the sun.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

Let's hear how you like the Short Trackers, I have a pair that I've never used. I'll be riding across Iowa next week and that will probably be the end of my K-rads. Until next week...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

surlywhore said:


> Let's hear how you like the Short Trackers, I have a pair that I've never used. I'll be riding across Iowa next week and that will probably be the end of my K-rads. Until next week...


i rode for a little while today, errands.

they remind me of Endos

at the moment i have them at 50psi, which is what the sidewall says is the max.

they seem to roll fairly well. the paddles are really grippy. i rode it up a sandy-ish/hardpack double track section, thru an open lot, and they threw up a bunch of sand.. like new tires do. enough to make me laff... as it was good to have fenders on in Cali at July.

at 2.5" 60mm, wire bead DH tire... on the dummy it feels heavier than Conti Town and Countrys... i wish T&C's were offered at this width.

at low speeds, they have a definite buzz... once rolling the buzz is more diffused in the bars, but the noise goes that much further down the bike path.

the reaction is somewhat, "pug-esq", when pedestrians look up and see something like the Dummy.

this sunday maybe i'll run them around the dirt on Ft. Ord.

I'm curious to drop the front PSI to 30, and maybe 35 or 40 for the rear... see what its like.

i have no idea how much these tires go for, but i think they could be a good choice for a Big Dummy.

I'm starting to realize the obvious advantages of using a DH wheelset. the 34mm wide WTB LaserDisc DH rims are a whole new thing to me.


----------



## springbok (Apr 23, 2004)

FYI: Kifaru in swahili means rhino (but you already knew that)  hence the rhino logo on the company site:

http://www.kifaru.net/


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

springbok said:


> FYI: Kifaru in swahili means rhino (but you already knew that)  hence the rhino logo on the company site:
> 
> http://www.kifaru.net/


i did not know that.

thank you

all these years, and i've been wondering...

i've got a new paratarp and their micro stove, that i have yet to try out.

I'm anxious, but with all the wildfires here in Cali
and now it seems like i've got a regular little gig working at my buddy's shop...

oh man...
well... hopefully I'll go do a little jaunt maybe up to Santa Cruz, Half Moon Bay, etc...
try out the paratarp...

peace..d


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Speaking of spendy big apples, I'm wondering about upgrading, down the road, from apples to even spendier marathon supremes (2.0) for my LHT. No problem w/ flats on the apples though so the main difference I would expect is just dropping about a pound of weight. I wonder how the marathon supremes roll.


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Devo check out THIS


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah.. but....*



velopax said:


> Hey Devo check out THIS


how much of that is fuel oil for factories, bunker oil for tankers, and gasoline for cars? Keep in mind China is like 80% rural, and most of those folks don't have cars.

Now are they measuring gasoline specifically, or carbon burned per capita?

That, and their emissions standards are super lax. I don't know how much that really matters in the sense of CO2 generation... I mean CO2 is CO2 and means more global warming in the big scheme of things. You burn gasoline, diesel, wood, coal whatever, it mostly becomes CO2 and water vapor. How 'clean' the burn is relates more to hydrocarbons (unburnt fuel), CO and particulates (soot) in the air. I would hate to be an athlete in Beijing right about now, is all I'm saying. Particulates actually reduce global warming because the sunlight is reflected back into space higher up in the atomosphere rather than heating the ground and the air close to the ground.

So the real question relates more to how much CO2 per capita they are generating. I'm sure we probalby still beat them in the amounts produced (per capita), but I'm too lazy to look it up right now.


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> how much of that is fuel oil for factories, bunker oil for tankers, and gasoline for cars? Keep in mind China is like 80% rural, and most of those folks don't have cars.


They are talking about transportation fuel only...
"But, at least with transportation fuel, you'd be wrong. California alone uses more gasoline than any country in the world (except the US as a whole, of course). That means California's 20 billion gallon gasoline and diesel habit is greater than China's! (Or Russia's. Or India's. Or Brazil's. Or Germany's.)"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

velopax said:


> Hey Devo check out THIS


WOW! go figure huh?
The Beach boys... 
california dreaming
drive inns
cruising
do i dare say Cali is the place America goes to bed with the automobile.
its the love den of the American Love Affair.

on a tangent...
CO2 is a whole lot different behavior at 30,000ft
???
jets... they simply inject CO2 directly into the stratosphere 
CO2 at ground level... at least there is a chance that it can get filtered by trees, weather, etc.

at 30k feet... it has no chance... it stays up there, and i think it even starts to pool together. formations occur, etc. its in part why we see some really freaky weird clouds sometimes. if you really start searching around the internet, you'd be blown away, and its a bit scary.


----------



## springbok (Apr 23, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> on a tangent...
> CO2 is a whole lot different behavior at 30,000ft
> ???
> jets... they simply inject CO2 directly into the stratosphere
> ...


So true, what air travel is doing to our planet is something humans will pay for dearly. Dr Iain Stewart in BBC/National Geographics Earth: The Biography goes into detail about this (saw some of this just this weekend). Can't wait for the DVD set to come out. Stewart looks at the atmosphere like water or fluid, it too can get dirty, stuff doesn't just go up and fly away into some hole!

When will we learn?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Frontline had a thing....*



springbok said:


> So true, what air travel is doing to our planet is something humans will pay for dearly. Dr Iain Stewart in BBC/National Geographics Earth: The Biography goes into detail about this (saw some of this just this weekend). Can't wait for the DVD set to come out. Stewart looks at the atmosphere like water or fluid, it too can get dirty, stuff doesn't just go up and fly away into some hole!
> 
> When will we learn?


... a couple of years ago where they got into different things about how the atomosphere behaved. Some guy in Israel in the 60 through the 90s measured the amoutn of sunlight hitting the ground and actually found it dropped 20% in the last 30 years, and this was backed up by an Austrailian study about water evaporation from farmers... as in sunlight causing evap in a pond was reduced by the same amount. This was probably caused by particulates in the upper atomosphere. .... And that was tied into the vapor trails that jet planes leave behind. There was some number about the differences between daytime and nighttime temps, and how they varied. They found that they were pretty consistent.... Until 9/11 happened and just about all planes were grounded in the US (except the ones taking the Bin Laden family members out of the country, but that is another story). THen they found that the variation was way higher.

Crazy stuff.

Well, I think the high price of jet fuel will cut down on this.

To get even more off topic, what is all this about a disaster for the airline industry? THey are talking about how high fuel prices are bankrupting the airlines. Many tickets are sold at a huge loss, and how that is bleeding the airlines dry. Why isn't anybody talking about raising ticket prices?

Anyway, pre- coffee rant /off


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Many tickets are sold at a huge loss, and how that is bleeding the airlines dry. Why isn't anybody talking about raising ticket prices?
> 
> Anyway, pre- coffee rant /off


personally I've been working on a chant to attract the Giant Lunar Moth, which i hope will fly me around under the full moon on those giant gossamer wings.

oh wait... maybe i'm confused. thats dr. doolittle. thats a movie... right? not reality.

or maybe i'm confused with those little twins that sang to Mothra.

coffee...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*rattle can*

power of the rattle can
O.D. Green

i have to stop myself, bcz i want to stencil in bumper numbers.

maybe invasion strips


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

cuz i know everyone likes pics...

no big deal today... no work, just goofing off.
obviously i took a rattle can to the V-Racks and WideLoaders
new caution tape neatly laid out, etc... looks good.

ran some errands like every day it seems.
but really I've come to realize, running around town, is really about running into friends, and hanging out.

i had to go to Trader Joe's to get coffee. thats simply not an option. MUST HAVE COFFEE.

i was out and about town around 4pm, lots of traffic.
the parking lot at Trader Joe's is packed. even the bike rack was full.
the Dummy is so big, its easy to end up carrying a long cable, so its easy to end up being able to cable things not so close.

i mean to say... the bike rack at TJ's was so full, that i simply put the Dummy near the rack, and ran my long cable to the rack, and thru the freestanding Big Dummy.

places like TJ's, the Dummy draws a lot of attention.

i ran into a buddy, that i haven't seen in a long time. 
his life is pretty damn cool. turns out that he had known a guy who had a 35ft sloop rig (sail boat), and to top it off, its moored near Fisherman's Wharf here in the Monterey Harbor. the guy passed away, and Tim scored this boat about 6 months after his passing. to top it off, he actually has a place to moor it! 
so it goes less than $200/mo for his rent. plus its actually a functional, nice boat. he's been sailing up to Frisco, Santa Cruz, and Mexico of late.

to top all that off... he's heading to Hawaii at the end of the month to crew with some other buddy's that are racing in the Pacific Cup

lots of chit chat about solar, wind, etc.

so traffic is off the hook.
even here in little Monterey.
lots of people working for their cars.

i keep wondering when the "Social Status of The Car" is going to finally topple.

oh ya... 
so talking with Tim...
he was saying that he has friends with families that cruise the world on their boats, for about $600 to $1k per month for a family of 4.

i had to laff out loud, and said something along the lines... of
"thats about what a family pays per month in UTILITIES. AND THEY ARE WORKING! for a living".

we had a good solid chuckle over that.

a guy came up to us, and starting telling me that he see's me all over town, and was really curious about The Bicycle Lifestyle.

as it turns out... it seems that a lot of people have debt and can not simply afford to stop their way of life.

that was a biggie... 
Tim and I, neither of us have any debt, a few bucks stashed back...
hanging out, i came away with a renewed faith in working as you go.
that is... i suppose you'd call it "freelance work".

more and more lately, it seems that things are coming up.

so anyways... 
ya... huh?
work, cars, debt, and The Daily Grind...

peace...d


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> personally i think that a 160mm rotor has less leverage than a 203mm rotor.
> therefore it takes more pressure at the caliper to produce the same braking force as the larger 203mm rotor.
> which is more friction, therefore more wear, at the brake pad. and brake pads are about $20 a set. So $40 a pair.
> so 3 pairs per year = $120/yr in brake pads. I have no idea how that would work out with small rotors.


Avid cable disc brakes tend to eat pads far faster than anything else I've experienced. I get around 6 months with most other disc brakes, but with avids, especially with heavy braking, forget about it. I think the bigger avids are better, more power, but they seemed to still heat up fast during excessive braking and they still ate pads way too fast.

If you use avid products though, you usually notice that they have the pad-materials dialed in terms of feel and bite. My theory is that avid pads are super-high friction, and generate way too much heat (that is poorly dissipated with a mech brake) and then ware out faster. I got some avid hydros on the way now so I guess I'll put it to the test and see if it's consistant with all avid disc brakes, but compared to all the other manufacturers the avid mechs ate pads like crazy. I'll never use them again, way too high maint and they just fell apart after a few seasons. Comparatively I've switched the pads a few times in my hope brakes in a few years, whereas I had to redo the lines with the avids a few times, adjust the pads, and of course replace them fairly frequently.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

another day wrenchin
pretty darn cool

its a whole lot different fixin bikes compared to mixing IV's, etc... for the ICU.
people come in, i know most of them already, its always some laffs, chit chat, etc...
a whole lot different from hospital life, where Humanity is at its acute state of suffering.
i never had really thought too much about it, especially being that my job before the hospital, was being in the Army.

working at the bike shop is almost like therapy 

today i fixed an 8 year old boy's bike.
he's from Jordan, and has been here for less than 1 year.
his dad is so proud of him, he speaks english like any other kid.

i had a few wrenches with me, and he says, "you need a 5 wrench for that"
and i held up a 15mm combo and asked him if he was sure...
"oh ya... i mean fifteen"

crazy smart kid. 
i mean... how in the world could you come from Jordan, not speaking english, ride a bike up and down the streets of Pacific Grove, Ca... and say to some guy in front of the bike shop, "you need a 5 wrench for that"? all at the age of 8!

i told him that he'd be fixing his own bike in no time.
at that point he asks where can he buy those wrenches.
"at that hardware store", pointing to PG Hardware (local Ace Hardware)

i dont think i ever made any IV's for patients in the ICU and have them ask how they could have avoided the circumstance that ended them in the ICU.

apples and oranges
no comparison... other than they are both situations that occur on the same Planet.

some pics from the day, cuz i know we all like pics.

peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.schlumpf.ch/md_engl.htm
what is this?


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

that there is an internally geared bottom bracket. theyre fun to play with, but ive never owned one, or gotten to ride off road with one. the greenspeed trikes often have them, you just hit the button in the middle to shift one way and then hit it back the other way with your other heel to shift back.


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

someone just brought out something similar for "all mountain" bikes, I will look in the magazine i sa it in and try find a link/name/more info than nothing.......


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> http://www.schlumpf.ch/md_engl.htm
> what is this?


ya, i've seen them on GreenSpeeds...
never on a Cargo Bike
i wonder what the low gear is like.... you know... up hill, with cargo.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Bicycle Resolution

http://capwiz.com/lab/issues/alert/?alertid=11719911&queueid=[capwiz:queue_id]

Recognizing the importance of bicycling in transportation and recreation	
Take Action!

Contact Your Senator on the Senate Commerce, Science and Transportation Committee

House Congressional Resolution 305 (H.CON.RES. 305), dubbed the National Bike Bill sponsored by Representative Earl Blumenauer (D-OR), which passed the House of Representatives on May 21, 2008, is scheduled to be considered by the Senate Committee on Commerce, Science, and Transportation, this Thursday, July 31, 2008, at 10am. Please take a moment to contact your Senator on the Committee to thank them in advance for their support of this resolution which recognizes the importance of bicycling in transportation and recreation.


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

im not sure what the gearing is specifically, but those greenspeeds could climb anything. the other manufacture is sram and they are coming out with the hammerschmidt system which i hear uses the iscg mounts to transfer tourque rather than the bb shell or that longer reaction arm. its not out yet so who knows what it will actually be. as for adding yet another gearing system to the bike, you could instead use the sram dual drive. the three speed internally geared hub with a full sized freehub body.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Hammerschidt??
http://www.magicmechanics.com/

cross link: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=436519

so i wonder how this could play out on a Dummy...
???


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

or more over...
i can suddenly see a bunch of "single speed" Pugs out there with a Hammerschmidt crank... oh wait... i wonder if they'll make a 100mm wide BB...

but maybe huh? cuz 100mm is DH stuff anyways...


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

DH stuff tends to be 83mm, I think only the custom/obscure stuff uses a 100mm BB plus DH rigs generally only run a single ring up front


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Cornwall said:


> DH stuff tends to be 83mm, I think only the custom/obscure stuff uses a 100mm BB plus DH rigs generally only run a single ring up front


i keep looking at things, in the light of "a Rohloff hub substitute"
when i see something like HammerSchmidt, it makes me think of how it could go on the dummy.

it seems for now that HammerSchmidt is very much a DH application.

i can imagine...
a triple on some sort internal gear crank...

on H-bars, i guess you'd simply use a bar end shifter, in conjunction with the regular set up.

in my case, using X.7 triggers.

as it is now, i use a 22x34t granny set up... and with a grip of a load, i've climbed things, like Nacimiento Ferguson Road, and wished for a lower low yet yet.... 
heck... i've wished that going up just about any descent fireroad with a load.

and then the terrain is typically steep enough on the other side, to facilitate something like a 3 to 5 gear change in the rear, and or grab the middle ring.

so things like internal geared hubs, HammerSchmidt, or Speed Drive
it makes me very curious.

especially when a Rohloff hub is something like $1500.

i guess, if i was really serious about it, being that i'm working in a shop now days...
now would be the time to Rohloff The Dummy...

this "market" has got to be on SRAM's radar... right?
i mean... could SRAM make an internal geared crankset like HammerSchmidt and pair it with something like iMotion 9.

random-esq thoughts...

peace...d


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i keep looking at things, in the light of "a Rohloff hub substitute"
> when i see something like HammerSchmidt, it makes me think of how it could go on the dummy.
> 
> it seems for now that HammerSchmidt is very much a DH application.
> ...


You are working in a shop,... great time to get the Rohloff at the employee discount! :thumbsup: I could not have afforded it without my shop discount.


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

I wonder if i should get a job in a shop, just for the discount, maybe work one day a week.....

i have a great work ethic and am very friendly haha


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> You are working in a shop,... great time to get the Rohloff at the employee discount! :thumbsup: I could not have afforded it without my shop discount.


if the shop had a loft where i could crash out, it would be all over.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Rohloffs have max/min cog sizes right? What is the warranty-safe bottom end for a Rohloff in gear-inches? I wonder if a geared BB plus a SRAM dual-drive could get you a lower gear yet.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

HardyWeinberg said:


> Rohloffs have max/min cog sizes right? What is the warranty-safe bottom end for a Rohloff in gear-inches? I wonder if a geared BB plus a SRAM dual-drive could get you a lower gear yet.


i think that is correct...

(i think)
there is something about ratios... like you cant use a really low gear going to the Rohloff, it can handle only so much torque going in... something like that.

i dont think using a triple up front is compatible with a Rohloff.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> if the shop had a loft where i could crash out, it would be all over.


Ah come on it's only a grand or so! hehehe

I forgot about the fact that I had a shop account where it took hours out before the check to pay it off. I really miss that!


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I wonder what the gear-range is on this bike, in percentage (Rohloff = 500%, my own derailer setup ~600%):

"Nobody needs 63 gears, but it was an interesting and amusing mechanical challenge to put it together, and it does give a very wide range, with close spacing between ratios. There are proabably gears that this bike has never actually been ridden in!"

http://www.sheldonbrown.org/otb.html


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

at work today, the Continental rep stopped by.
it was funny because, she was like, "i think i know you".
well... ya... cuz i used to work here off and on for the last 15yrs or something like that....

then we started talking about Leader Pro's, etc... 

then it came to me!

"Conti needs to make the Town and Country in a 2.4 or 2.5"
she looked at me all puzzled
"for cargo bikes"

and it was a bunch of yip yap about the long tail movement.

so you never know... maybe.

it would answer my bike tyre prayers... and i bet everyone else in the cargo bike mode.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Devo, where are you? No post in 4 days. You're either being held captive at your friend's bike shot or are roaming around the countryside on your BD. I hope it's the latter.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I guess a confession is in order, i suppose....

i've been on The Hunter almost non-stop. Been lurking around NorCal, and 29er forums.
i've been glued to BikePortland.org
podcasts and all
Bicycle Evangelism is a cool episode... worth the listen, if you have the time, etc...

i've been riding with my roadie buddies a bunch
between Sunday, Monday i probably got a solid 80 miles in on The Hunter, out on Ft. Ord a bunch, mixed terrain rides, i guess... pave, fireroad, and some single track...
then of course yesterday (tuesday) another solid 40 mile roadie group ride, and errands
last Saturday a fast paced Saturday Morning Ride with Velo Club Monterey.

i started geeking out on Gear Inch tables 
discovered that 44x11t on a 29er is like a 53x12t on a road bike with 23c's.
32x the fourth cog down is like 39x23t on a road bike...

so i suddenly started having that in mind, and thinking all techie/strategy like...
and sure enough... it work

Jeff Boatman from Carousel Design Works, has told me that in the next week or so, a full set of bags should arrive.
something like these.

__
https://flic.kr/p/2679932841

I'm totally captivated with BikePortland.org, the job listings.
like Transportation Options Specialist

there's been some local this and that over bike lanes, painted lines, newsletter blurbs, and even a proposal for Rail and/or Buses, etc...

i get all wrapped up in that kind of stuff

of course Arcata is on my mind, wrenchin at my buddy's shop is cool and all, but its really just covering until the kids go back to school, then their regular guy will be available to work regular days, etc...

so thats about it, really...
things are squared away, and my life (at the moment) is simplified to the extent of a messenger bag...

peace...d


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

That's great you've been getting so much time in on the bike. 

I live in Portland. It's great. Much better than SF where I spent 90% of my life. The riding here is better. But there is the rain... always in the back of my mind is the impending rain...The past three days have been super hot. I just got back from a great road ride. You should check it out up here. Much cheaper than Ca. But much rainier between Nov and May.


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

hey devo, ive got some train questions for you. the first is what train do you take south? the coastliner? if so how are they with your bike, the official line is that bikes must be boxed blah blah blah, but i remember seeing a picture of your bike on board without a box. howd you swing that? reason im wondering is that the sswc in napa is 30 miles or so from the martinez stop, so i should be able to train up there. what do think/ recommend? 
thanks!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

peanutbutter said:


> hey devo, ive got some train questions for you. the first is what train do you take south? the coastliner? if so how are they with your bike, the official line is that bikes must be boxed blah blah blah, but i remember seeing a picture of your bike on board without a box. howd you swing that? reason im wondering is that the sswc in napa is 30 miles or so from the martinez stop, so i should be able to train up there. what do think/ recommend?
> thanks!


Salinas to Union Station, every time I've ended up on The Pacific Surfliner, which leaves out of SLO.

so its on the AmTrak bus from Salinas to SLO, then the train to Union Station.

the Dummy is too big to put into the AmTrak cardboard bike box, but i have tried... once.
since then, i've been lucky enough that the bus driver simply lets bicycles be loaded underneath in the baggage area.

tip: say please and thank you a bunch, always help to load bikes, etc...

every time I've used the AmTrak bus, other cyclists have boarded, and every time we (cyclists) work together to get things loaded.

once on The Pacific Surfliner there is a baggage car that the AmTrak conductors load the bikes into.

strangely... now that i think of it... 
leaving Union Station, heading North, the Dummy goes right onto the passenger car, which has a bicycle rack.

napa and AmTrak: i found 2 listings in Napa for AmTrak stops.
http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=Amtrak/HomePage
use google earth go to Napa, and search *Vine Transit Bus Stop*

I'd try to get AmTrak to deliver me as close to Napa as possible.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

dfltroll said:


> That's great you've been getting so much time in on the bike.
> 
> I live in Portland. It's great. Much better than SF where I spent 90% of my life. The riding here is better. But there is the rain... always in the back of my mind is the impending rain...The past three days have been super hot. I just got back from a great road ride. You should check it out up here. Much cheaper than Ca. But much rainier between Nov and May.


Portland is definitely on my mind. I'm glued to BikePortland.org
rain? i guess that = fenders

my basic gig is that i want to stick as close to "living the bicycle Lifestyle" as possible.
i went to UBI in 2001, and even back then i wanted to quit my Rx job, and wrench.
now that I've been wrenchin a bit... emotionally i'm blissed out.
the big deal is to actually sustain a life while wrenchin.

could i actually live in Portland as a bike wrench, or some kind bike related job?


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

thanks for the reply! i was looking at train-ing to martinez and bussing to napa, as id like to spend some time on the train rather than the bus. ive read that the coastliner isnt great with bikes, but that the surfliner has spots for them, so i may be out of luck. its good to hear that with some manners i may be able to coax the bike onto the bus without a box though. again, thanks!


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> Portland is definitely on my mind. I'm glued to BikePortland.org
> rain? i guess that = fenders
> 
> my basic gig is that i want to stick as close to "living the bicycle Lifestyle" as possible.
> ...


Have to agree with wrenching and how it can be relaxing, did my first volunteer shift at a recyclery, i used to build house for habitat for humanity and found that really relaxing as well, maybe its the making stuff that chills me out


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> Portland is definitely on my mind. I'm glued to BikePortland.org
> rain? i guess that = fenders
> 
> my basic gig is that i want to stick as close to "living the bicycle Lifestyle" as possible.
> ...


Devo, I think you could survive. It might be an adjustment. I work in healthcare and actually lowered my expenses and raised my income when I initially arrived. The purchase of a house last year kind of changed that. My wife drives, I commute to work by bike everyday, rain or shine. When I first moved here I didn't commute in the rain but you just deal with it. If you're not willing to ride in the rain you won't be riding your bike much. The bike culture here is cool. I find when I'm out on road rides that other riders are a lot friendlier than in the SF/Marin County. I think you'd find a lot of like minded folks here. But I think you could find them other places too. If my wife would go for it, and if we could survive financially, I'd live in a city even smaller than Portland.

You should tour on up here on your BD. That would really be a test for it.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

dfltroll said:


> Devo, I think you could survive. It might be an adjustment. I work in healthcare and actually lowered my expenses and raised my income when I initially arrived. The purchase of a house last year kind of changed that. My wife drives, I commute to work by bike everyday, rain or shine. When I first moved here I didn't commute in the rain but you just deal with it. If you're not willing to ride in the rain you won't be riding your bike much. The bike culture here is cool. I find when I'm out on road rides that other riders are a lot friendlier than in the SF/Marin County. I think you'd find a lot of like minded folks here. But I think you could find them other places too. If my wife would go for it, and if we could survive financially, I'd live in a city even smaller than Portland.
> 
> You should tour on up here on your BD. That would really be a test for it.


Portland...
I think i'm gonna figure out a trip up there. sometime soon.
in the next month i need to break camp here in Monterey, and head out.
The summer has slipped away... rambling has turned out to be an elusive goal. it seems that something always comes up. in reality its along the lines of friends. lately its been one thing after another. i guess that is often Life.
once August passes, kids should be back in school, and the other guy at the shop should be returning to work. at that point i think it would be ok for me to take off on tour.

Arcata is still tugging at my heart strings.

sticking true to tradition, Velo Club Monterey, the family who owns the shop i'm working at these days... VCM and Winning Wheels, content my nature. but ultimately, I know how my life unfolds here Monterey. Monterey is a set function so to speak... the input and outcome falls within a set range and domain... for the most part. but i do love it here. Mostly by default of my bike buddies.

lately, I haven't been on The Dummy much. I've let the groceries run down, to the point that i guess tmrrw or even this evening i'll make a run.

lately its been a bunch of time on The Hunter. 
a buddy came to town last Wednesday night, we rode about 50 or 60 miles. i was beat. silly road pace, and Rob has lost around 50lbs in the last year or more now he's 155lbs, a carbon orbea, and i was set to endure a funky dynamics of a ride. the subtle difference of riding with someone, vs riding against someone.. 
the 29er and my 185lbs, holds momentum different, buddy rarely rides in a group, so pulling thru, staying smooth, and providing shelter... may as well not exist. 
subtleties learned only thru hours of experience in a group.

Saturday was the regular VCM group ride thru Pebble Beach. another day of blistering pace. along the ocean near Bird Rock, the group pace at 32mph, as riders started fading back... the ride back was similar... a solid morning's effort.

and today... buddies, we get together and carpooled up to Davenport for a 60 mile ride thru the redwoods in the hills, to Pescadero, San Gregorio, La Honda Rd to HWY1 then back to Davenport.
as its been with riding a 29er with roadies, its been a lot of big ring and the last 6 cogs. even at 3rd cog down big ring, thats a bit of an effort in climbing. at speed in pace lines its very typically the last 3 cogs (7,8,9)

at 185lbs on a dble top tubed all steel 29er, its often somewhat akin to something NASCAR-esq. X.O shifters and rear derailleur, matched up to those funky inverted Mary Bars... those last 3 cogs are about all you really need

i make a pretty big draft, and hold momentum. often i'm doing my best to hold onto a group, so typical the wind is never head on, so an echelon is in there somewhere, which ultimately means... riding close to the edge of the pavement. Saturday found me passing in the gravel, as a small group pulled away, and the guys i was surrounded by, where not countering with a hard enough jump.

or more like... i was on the leeward side of that echelon, and the gravel was the only place i had left to use for a bridge effort

things like that, the 29er totally rocks. it blows away road bikes on anything not smooth. country back roads? the hunter and thudbuster with 2.1 Vulpines... its silly smooth compared to a road bike, any sort of twisty descent... 29er MTB with disc brakes... much better than a road bike...

basically the week in review...
tues: 40, wed: 20, thurs: 50, fri: 10, sat: 40, Sun: 60 = a solid 220 miles

seems like monday i must have at least ran around a little bit, and friday @ 10 miles... thats got to be on the low side.

so anyways... blah blah blah...
pedal, pedal, pedal...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*before the ride*

so we meet at the starbucks on Canyon Del Rey
next weekend is Concours de Elegance weekend, so lots of Ferrari's, etc driving around.

so there we are, and i hear this car pull up... me thinking... what is that?
i look over... and i ask my buddies... what is that?

its a Fiat... what?

1968 Fiat Abarth 1000 OTR
"R" for radiale. hemi head.
982cc something like 76hp

its 1 of 25

and this guy is driving it around!
in Europe he says its worth something around 175k

and to top it off...
the wheels are campy!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ok... i guess I'll complain about gas prices.
wow... grocery run, $66 and thats after a $28 "Safeway club card savings"

not that we are Zimbabwe

i'll take $66 for the groceries over loading up The Dummy with cash to get a loaf of bread.

once again, The Dummy proves to be ultra cool.

this am running errands, its so nice to not carry a messenger bag.

lets see... a little bit of weight... no big deal.
about 45lbs in liquids (water, sodas, milk)
5lbs bag of sugar, 2 half gallon jugs of ice cream, cantaloup, a bunch of cans of cat food, etc...

its the same old story...
go into the store, pack up the cart, then tell the cashier and bagger to just put it all back into the cart. the baggers are always amazed.

15 cent credit for not using bags.

the dummy is ultra cool, you can haul just about anything you care to pedal away...

peace...d


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

My baggers have a hard time understanding that I do not want anything bagged. Then I have to argue with the cashier to get my discount.  I apparently have to bring the bags in. I tell them they are attached to my bicycle. They sigh and ask how many. I tell them four. Then I get 20 cents off. 5 cents per bag. This is my touring bike with Ortliebs front and rear.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Seattle just put a 20 cent fee onto each shopping bag:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/372566_bags29.html

When we pick up our farm share at the market it is already pre-bagged so I just bring it out to the bike, repack it into the panniers, and then bring the bag back to the stand so they can re-use it (re-re-use it, they don't use new bags in the first place). Yesterday I had to go back for a bag again though to contain some raspberries in a flat that I put into the trailer. Boy do they go flying otherwise (and get shmooshed if I try to put them into a pannier).


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

FYI: there's a Surly Facebook group


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cool!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> FYI: there's a Surly Facebook group


I just found the Sheldon Brown group. I'm all over that.

I'm all over canvas bags when shopping (in the car  ). We just keep them wadded up in the bottom bag drawer of the kitchen cabinets. I pull them out and toss them on the passenger seat. Funny thing is, I also keep the aprons in the same drawer. I often pull the wad of bags out on the conveyor belt, to find two aprons mixed in with the bags. Wups!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

you want to watch this

http://bikeportland.org/2008/05/30/john-pucher-shows-us-how-to-make-cycling-for-everyone/


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*schlep mobile*

more of the same...
Pug back in storage... now completely serviced. 100% mission ready. even has new derailleur pulleys, and a new frame pump.

clean up things/organize, start thinking about packing for a car camping trip to Sequoia.

its a test of my patients, manners, and pushes my mind to the brink...

i mean.... really? car camping?

i'm working really hard on installing a quick patch to override my typical operating system.

that is to say... everyone else does it, when people want to car camp and ask me along... its fun... right?

right.

in my heart, every time i get that close to Mineral King, i can't help but to ask myself, "why go back?"

before my days in kindergarten, my dad would run off with me into those mountains, living off of trout and beans all along the Kings River, up, up, and away from anything. I remember the times he'd put me up top his ruck sack, and i'd fall asleep to his lumbering gait.

in those days he had a 65' Mercury Comet with a 390, 4spd, and 4:11 posi

mountain passes were mere grunts as i'd sit in his lap holding his arms, going thru the motions, feeling how it is to shift, and steer.

often he'd put me on his right lap, so i could pull the lever into 2nd

let me steer as much as a little kid could steer a car...

those were the days...

Sept, October, maybe Nov i guess, as I remember snow falls, and sitting on boulders watching trout jump in the white water.
big cats, bears, and vast expanses with only the sound of wind making its way thru the passes.

God's Country is what i call it.

every bit of your soul is awestruck. the shear magnitude, and majestic grace of thousands of years, there you are....
a dot
somehow nothing else even comes to mind...

literally it would blow my mind.

a big ol trout flopping around on the ground

a giant tree fallen across a gorge

the silver thread of the Kings raging far below...

waking up in the morning to see a big cat in camp

the meadow i remember covered in Lady Bugs... almost dripping from the trees

and running across a shale landslide as it gives way under foot...

and to know that those places are still there, a day or more hike from the confines of the pave, away from the car...
skirting the tree line...

as i grew, i learned that pop ran off with me for a week or two at a time, and once for over a month.
early 70's living in Fresno, roofing for a living... winter comes along, and work was thin.

i guess dad did what he knew how to do... solace in those peaks.

and he'd tell me that John Muir got tired of all the trappings of daily life down below, until one day he jumped the back yard fence and never went home...

these days, Modest Mouse lyrics play thru my mind...

The 3rd planet is sure that they're being watched by an
Eye in the sky that can't be stopped.
When you get to the promise land your gonna shake that
Eyes hand.
Your heart felt good it was drippin pitch and made of wood.
And your hands and knees felt cold and wet on the grass to me.
Outside naked, shiverin looking blue, from the cold
Sunlight that's reflected off the moon.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*traffic...*

traffic is off the hook!

as our economy keeps slipping...
of course everything is going up in price.

i went to the local outdoors store, and they wanted $19.76 for a gallon of Coleman fuel?
you know... white gas. holy smack!

Big 5 ended up around $10

$10 i can handle. even burning liquid gas is pretty ridiculous.

after all... the tipi has a wood burning stove. fuel is free... right? its called deadfall.

god only knows what the parks will say about campfires.

car camping is a drag in that way.

in that at the parks they always have a "no wood gathering" policy.

rather you are supposed to go spend the $ for a couple of logs.

and of course, a camp fire is a gross misuse of wood, compared to the wood burning stove in the tipi. none the less, i bet we'll be buying firewood. to me thats akin to buying water and air.

sadly its acutely obvious that we are all competing for resources.
today its the traffic
and i keep thinking only if people would reduce their car use, maybe the fuel issue would be reduced.

why basic foods, i.e. the food stamp formulary...
why basic foods are not separate from other goods.
perhaps... if fuel for basic foods where off set by the govt. i guess thats another subsidy.

why ky jelly is being transported at the same rate as cheese, i guess, its another short sighted vision.

then again, of course there is the issue of debt all together. every day when i look at a person in their car i wonder how much debt is left on that car.

i can't imagine the average 25 year old writing a check for $20k to pay for a car. or even $5k for the down payment.

either way... we're in a world of hurt.

the irony:

the news is all about the economy, gas prices, etc.
and then there is The Concours de Elegance at Pebble Beach. last night's news revealed that there are cars there expected to fetch 1, 3, and maybe even $5M.

and who's the big name at Pebble this weekend? Sir Stirling Moss

ok... 
so whats the gig with all this? 
ITS SPORT!
ITS SENSATIONALISM
its ENTERTAINMENT

ITS NOT REAL

its like... having to tell a kid that they are not Superman, after they watch cartoons.

Sport, Sensationalism, Entertainment... it has nothing to do with reality. its for enjoyment. thats it.

i get a kick off of my buddies as they lament over idiosyncrasies of UCI testing, who in cycling has affected the industry, etc...

the industry of Marketing is about the only reality in any of this.

its sad.

i appreciate the fact that Surly doesn't have a UCI pro team, that they don't dump a ton of money into ad campaigns.
rather they make useful bikes that are durable, make sense, and affordable!

that i can sincerely appreciate.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

so check this out
http://humboldt.craigslist.org/roo/797112447.html

We have room for one more 26 years+person, 
One room in big double wide near the marsh. Room has white carpet, but rest of the house has bikes in it, even the kitchen! Wood heat, deck, solar shower, electricity included. We ride bikes, and do construction work. No food or lifestyle rrequirements. This is different living, I work long odd hours, other housemate is working lots of hours too. We are not car free, but are trying to be.

Arcata...


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

People can't handle reality anymore. They're too used to being spoon fed everything. That's what I like about being on the bike, it's real.

The following is a quote from Jeff Potter in a post from the IBOB list a few years ago. I think he nails it.

"Right, and Americans go for the totally filtered, mediated,
controlled, diluted, warped stuff instead of the unmediated
liberation stuff. I mean, on bike/canoe/foot/XCski you can actually
in fact be more yourself. There is less of someone else's
idea/cashflow being inserted between you and your act. It's an
objective difference. Americans prefer to be "kept," in other words.
It's a voluntary and large amount of slavery. It fits with Marx's
"self stupefaction" as a potential force that could derail history.
Basically, I think we can't look ourselves in the mirror because of
what we do so we put on masks that we buy...far more so than any
other culture probably."



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ok...
> so whats the gig with all this?
> ITS SPORT!
> ITS SENSATIONALISM
> ...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> People can't handle reality anymore. They're too used to being spoon fed everything. That's what I like about being on the bike, it's real.
> 
> The following is a quote from Jeff Potter in a post from the IBOB list a few years ago. I think he nails it.
> 
> ...


yup...
that nailed it all right...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*corvettes*

today was a great day.

while yesterday there i am bashing the whole car thing...

today its a different story

i can not tell you how amazing these car are.

on the way to work, Pacific Grove has a car club starting to fill the streets, a bunch of Corvettes, Vipers, i think some Ferraris, etc...

and then i see this Orange Vette, i ride by, then stop... go back around, stop and check it out. i mean... wow! what a gorgeous car. the light does not do it justice. the Orange even had peal in it.

I talk about this car for about an hour at the shop, and sure enough as we walked to storage, it drove by.

Hector finally talked me into believing that its a body kit on a late model corvette.
i could not believe it, but looking at the pics, the windshield/cowling area is a dead give away... its a new Vette. that means, it has a Warranty. What?! ya, huh... crazy.
its a new car. or new-ish anyways. none the less an beautiful car.

i mean... wow!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Chevelle 396*

after work a Chevelle.

got to love a Chevelle

reminds me of my old 71' LeMans


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Gt 40*

then i get to the Monterey Plaza, and i hear this car running...
i already knew what it was, and pushed my way thru a crowd, laid the dummy on its WideLoaders, and crammed the camera against the chain link fence.

you just cannot fully comprehend how crazy fast this car sounded. like being on Pit Row!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Bugati & Lambo*

some Bugatis and a new Lambo driving by

is that a Bugatti Veyron? 
i wonder what its worth.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

amphibious vehicle
bike rack at Trader Joe's
crazy Freightliner mondern day UNIMOG type

cool!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*it's only Friday*

this is just Friday after work...

a parking Garage full of awesome muscle cars..

awesome green 67' Shelby GT500KR (King of the Road) with a 428 Cobra Jet.

Booo yaah!

69' Camero with a 427 i think... awesome!

i mean its just crazy... these things are all over, a lot of Cuda Hemi's, i saw a nice black with orange R/T striped Challenger?, charger? or maybe it was a cuda...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Jane Mansfields*

a Cadillac Eldorado
i think they called these Jane Mansfields


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*ultra style*

the craziest thing...
i'm riding around on The Dummy and someone calls out, "nice Dummy".
i end up standing around with this guy, Sean, who's selling off some cars, he sold a 65' Mustang with a 4spd earlier for i think $37K, and said he had bought it for $28k, but thats just the start...
blew my mind. he had something like a 70 or 69 i think, Ferrari spider? a cool old Benz SL, and something that was like a Ferrari, but from another guy who broke off from Ferrari, and put Chevy motors in them. ??? plus some crazy cars, i think of his company's that he's selling off... i think.

it was beyond super cool. and here's this guy, with god only knows how much money and were both 40, he used to work in a bike shop, and is all into bikes. what started it was that he says he's got a Specialized with a FreeRadical, and the first thing he asks about, is if it has that wiggle...

nope... no wiggle. it blew my mind to sit there with this guy and talk bikes as these cars roll by.

turns out he's from Santa Cruz.

hey... Santa Cruz. ain't that where that Fiat from last weekend was from... ya.. think so.

so this car is an awesome car. its something like a 28' Ford. even the frame, is blended into the body. the body and frame are all together. its off the hook.

and the windshield is crazy. i forgot who Sean said made it. its got some kind of liquid filled gauges, that made them look like crystal balls, or maybe like a ships compass.

the mirror was like a fancy cheese knife... or maybe a gravy boat. even the wheels had actual spokes! i mean the thin spokes it had were exactly like a bicycle spoke.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

check out that mirror, the gauges, and the side pipes
the kid driving the car was beyond stoked. in the pic you see him pulling that small knob... thats the starter. no keys

the car in front is a Blue Cuda Hemi with no stripes, just plain, kind of under stated. all AWESOME!
all these cars are making their way up to auction inside Portola Plaza.
if you look further, there is The Bat Mobile... i mean??? and there was a guy dressed up like Batman behind the wheel. 
uhh... sorry, i couldn't bring myself to snap shots of that...


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Wow. Chevy did a great job on the new Corvette (if it's real that is)... and I generally dislike Vettes just because.

Loving the Unimog and that insane Ford rod. Holy poop! Some black steel wheels and tall n' skinny wide white bias plys would have set it off a little better though. 

The Veyron is an amazing machine. Doesn't it have something like a W12 engine, or something silly like that? Either way, what a beast.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

croscoe said:


> Wow. Chevy did a great job on the new Corvette (if it's real that is)... and I generally dislike Vettes just because.
> 
> Loving the Unimog and that insane Ford rod. Holy poop! Some black steel wheels and tall n' skinny wide white bias plys would have set it off a little better though.
> 
> The Veyron is an amazing machine. Doesn't it have something like a W12 engine, or something silly like that? Either way, what a beast.


that "old style" Vette, i think its just a body kit on an newer vette. it looks good tho. as time goes by, if you look at the windshield compared to the rest of the car, you can see how it does not fit in. the angle is not as up right as an old vette, and of course, the "plastic looking" black/cowling area... its a newer vette.

tonight's news said that auctions on the Monterey Peninsula should make between $50 to 60 million.

blows my mind...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

what is that white car? 
a Lamborghini Gallardo?

$4k/mo car payment?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*SMR & the dummy*

Saturday Morning Ride, with Velo Club Monterey on the Dummy.

foggy wet, thru pebble beach, a trippy day...

a 13 year old who's been showing up on a road bike fell in a turn...
that was a whole big deal, fire truck, etc... happens the safety director of Pebble Beach shows up, whom i happen to know, a fellow cyclist himself... concours weekend, lots going on in Pebble

later a funeral for fellow cyclist whom simply feel over on his bike
i think he had some kind of cranial episode, like an aneurism or something.
on of the cool lines in the service was
he drove into town in a corvette 
and rode to heaven on his bike

that was pretty cool.

i've been so busy with cleaning things up in storage, working on bikes, etc...
that late last night, i suddenly realized, the hunter is in storage... hmmm....

so it was SMR & the dummy

i was the first person to actually stop, & block traffic, bcz i happened to have my lights on flash mode for a bunch of the ride, simply bcz of fog. the roads were actually drippy wet.

there was this poor kid laid out, and he was hurting pretty good, his ride partner looped back around after i had actually stopped. kid with no ID, etc... 
luckily the kid could tell me his mom's cell phone number, and i let his buddy talk to his mom and tell the whole story.

also most fortuitous the accident occurred right in front of the Pebble Beach Fire Department. being Concours weekend, fast cars, drippy wet forest roads, everyone is keyed up, Security etc... ironically i know most of these guys.

its laffs.... 
there i am... on the dummy with blinking white lights, just park the bike in the middle of the road, kickstand, and everyone dealing with this kid. luckily it was just some abrasions, and his helmet defiantly freaking saved his head!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Sunday...*

woke up this morning, rolling out of bed, groggy headed...

these Lyrics playing in my head...

The Weight, the Band:

I pulled into Nazareth, I was feelin' about half past dead;
I just need some place where I can lay my head.
"Hey, mister, can you tell me where a man might find a bed?"
He just grinned and shook my hand, and "No!", was all he said.

(Chorus
Take a load off Fannie, take a load for free;
Take a load off Fannie, And (and) (and) you can put the load right on me.

I picked up my bag, I went lookin' for a place to hide;
When I saw Carmen and the Devil walkin' side by side.
I said, "Hey, Carmen, come on, let's go downtown."
She said, "I gotta go, but m'friend can stick around."

(Chorus)

Go down, Miss Moses, there's nothin' you can say
It's just ol' Luke, and Luke's waitin' on the Judgement Day.
"Well, Luke, my friend, what about young Anna Lee?"
He said, "Do me a favor, son, woncha stay an' keep Anna Lee company?"

(Chorus)

Crazy Chester followed me, and he caught me in the fog.
He said, "I will fix your rags, if you'll take Jack, my dog."
I said, "Wait a minute, Chester, you know I'm a peaceful man."
He said, "That's okay, boy, won't you feed him when you can."

(Chorus)

Catch a Cannonball, now, t'take me down the line
My bag is sinkin' low and I do believe it's time.
To get back to Miss Annie, you know she's the only one.
Who sent me here with her regards for everyone.

(Chorus)


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Good to hear you're still on the road, D. 

Great pix of those vehicles, too...but I'd take my Dummy anyday...for the freedom.

Worry enough about someone wanting to steal my Dummy, but don't worry about scratching it. 

I'd be nervous to fart inside half those cars for fear of crushing the resale value.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Good to hear you're still on the road, D.
> 
> Great pix of those vehicles, too...but I'd take my Dummy anyday...for the freedom.
> 
> ...


i hear ya on that one...

i dont think the people that own cars like this, worry about things getting stolen, or scratched.

i heard its something like $7,500 just to open the hood of a Lambo. that is... the maintenance is crazy.

it blows my mind all the time. the news reported that this weekend is projected to earn 50 to 60 million dollars.

the news also showed some kind of really cool old MBZ, think Great Gatsby style, a one of a kind, that is valued at $8M.

can you even imagine? it blows my mind.

i watched some guys loading up new Lambos into a car trailer, there were these really big guys standing around keeping a perimeter, a driver in the cab of the tractor, with the motor running, and guys working to get the cars loaded, secured, etc...

and it got me to thinking that there was probably 4 cars in there, all new Lambos... so i wondered what the value was of that single simi truck. and do they really have to be concerned with someone stealing something like that?

i mean... holy smack huh? how could a heist like that ever be possible? you'd really have to be crazy stoned on crack to try to pull that one off.

on a lighter note:

last night walked over to the Monterey 
Fair
and watched these guys, The Spazmatics
they were laffs... free show
and very entertaining. even the kids got up on stage, and i was blown away to watch kids belting out Bon Jovi, Billy Idol, Dexter's midnight runners... etc....
totally laffs!

the bike helmet just took the cake.

especially bcz, once upon a time, that was the colors of the Team Velo Club Monterey.

OMG! beyond laffs!


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

I love cars, the one with the Bugatti Veyron is a koenigsegg


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Kinda getting OT, but..*



Cornwall said:


> I love cars, the one with the Bugatti Veyron is a koenigsegg


I read something about how VW used a bunch of existing Bugatti components (since VW owns Bugatti) to make the one-off 650HP GTi with a 6.0 liter W12 bi-turbo engine, rear drive. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

didnt they have that on top gear once? its meant to be insane!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*sequoia pics...*

car camping...
i have no idea what to say about it...
it was a constant effort to keep my mind still, my mouth shut, and thank god i had my iPod!

camping.... iPod? cuz camping out of a car aint no life at all... confined to the spaces within immediate locale of pave... maybe a big tree with a parking lot... a vista view, from the road...
the never ending windshield keeping the moving air out of your face...
a kin to watching a National Parks DVD with a fan in the face...

i did find a moment's serenity watching the trout meander, as my mind mulled over the nuances of time and pressure, fish contrast against polished granite.

but really its just a big ol tease. its a sad affair
to be close to what seems as tho to be nature, only to watch in contrast as RV's, kids, hordes of families, and tourists like myself, we make our way from the haze encrusted cities, chop up tree limbs, then burn em...

paths worn well, slick areas upon Giant Sequoias from decades of people running their hands along em... yes... decades of dead skin from hands... just like goop that collects along the steering wheel...

i once loved my 65' Ford Falcon van, cold damp mornings, made the dead skin on the steering wheel, peel away, roll, and pill in hand...

leaving a sticky tacky feeling in hand

in Gilda Radner fashion: its always something...

perhaps like digging out a bugger, rolling it between your fingers, amazed at the ball it forms, then amazed to find it disappear... "where did it go?"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Solio?*

Solio?
i think i hear Beavis (The Great Cornholio)

i guess it would charge iPod, cell phone, and maybe a GPS


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*camping, storage, schlepmobile... uhh... hauling*

camping, storage, schlepmobile... uhh... hauling

straps, Devo Mod Job, copper ringlets, and avoid using the kick stand, just lay it on a WideLoader...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more dumb things...*

i got some new bags from Carousel Design Works

here's a little top tube bag that Jeff sent me.

really the bags are for the Hunter. super swank stuff.

running between storage, groceries, etc...

i start to think 1/2 of "The Rat Race", is of course running around, time and resource management in physical and temporal space. that is... going down the road, to get places, and of course trying to optimize your time, the cargo, how's it going to be loaded, etc...

meanwhile, i'm constantly trying to get the heck out here.

that is.. its damn near Sept! a whole of 9 months basically wasted time back here in Monterey.

well... not totally wasted.

got the Hunter built
got the Big Dummy built, traveled, and tried...
obviously some new bags from Jeff... thats awesome!

other than that... its been a waste of time & money. sitting here doing the same things over and over. every day costs time and money. obviously thats called a "Habitual way of Life".

"the definition of insanity is doing something over and over and expecting different results."
something like that anyways...

i guess a taste of the mountains has brought to the forefront of my mind, that i'm wasting time. a slap in the face of sorts. as if, "what the heck am i doing, sitting here, goofing off in town? just like every other day in the past. its a waste of time. get on with it." (as if a voice in my head were mocking me)

gots to go... and soon!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

in trying to keep topics straight, etc...

here's a link for the Hunter 29er with bags.

peace...d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Eh, there is a difference...*

... between 'Be-ing' and stagnation. I guess it all comes down to what you consider yourself doing. Maybe some of each?

Sometimes, I would love to just 'be'.

I recently went on vacation to Denmark. I wanted to just 'be' there. It turned out to be so much work that I didn't enjoy it much. Being sick with a cold, Managing the baby and wife and their colds, not to mention trying to keep us all fed on strange food, uprooting and going to the next place every couple of days. It felt like work. I just wanted to settle down on a beach, take in the landscape, watch the windmills, learn some of the language.

Not to say your life is vacation. Just saying there is value in taking it all in.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> ... between 'Be-ing' and stagnation. I guess it all comes down to what you consider yourself doing. Maybe some of each?
> 
> Sometimes, I would love to just 'be'.
> 
> ...


i agree.

and no doubt... there were plenty of moments up there in Sequoia that were simply awe inspiring.


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't here Cornholio I watched him here...
http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1555031&vid=138904
The first vid is an stupid add - just wait and Cornholio plays after. 27 candy bars and a six pack of rootbeer!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

kwikfile said:


> I don't here Cornholio I watched him here...
> http://www.mtv.com/overdrive/?id=1555031&vid=138904
> The first vid is an stupid add - just wait and Cornholio plays after. 27 candy bars and a six pack of rootbeer!


just got back from a ride, 1/2 bonk-ish...
some quesedillas 
rootbeer 
Beavis and Butthead

"got no complaints"

thanks for the link...

somehow, somewhere, someone got off with my Beavis and Butthead DVD collection...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the weather this week is absolutely amazing!
today was 75-80F 

i could not resist, a ride to beach...

peace...d


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

I bet the Pugsley feel left out. A trip to the beach and the Pug gets left at home?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Hairllama said:


> I bet the Pugsley feel left out. A trip to the beach and the Pug gets left at home?


ya... The Pug hasn't seen much use lately. but its totally re-built, new tyres, tubes, derailleur pulleys, etc...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> the weather this week is absolutely amazing!
> today was 75-80F
> 
> i could not resist, a ride to beach...
> ...


OTOH, my office in Martinez. It was stinking hot. I had to work in the field at Bethel Island in the morning, and was starting to run into problems. I was hoping and praying that I wasn't going to be stuck out there past noon, cause it was supposed to hit 108 out there. At noon, it felt like mid 90s, and that was bad enough while wearing safety gear. Anyway, I figured out the problem and got the F out of there.

I'm working on getting the wife and baby to go do a ride on the path down by the water. See how it all goes.


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> I'm working on getting the wife and baby to go do a ride on the path down by the water. See how it all goes.


Tried to convince the wife to go to dinner with our friends, by bike. She said with two kids and 90 degrees out and half hour to get there she wasn't going to do it.:madman:

Oh well, at least I broke 300 bike miles in one month that would have been car miles...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i hear ya guys...
blazing hot...
today i got to work... dripping wet

btw... someone brought in a Grand Masi, she says she bought it from Greg Lemond, back in the day... its blue... super cool.

anyways... ya blazin hot.

arm warmers need not apply


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey were you in Leadville Devo?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Hey were you in Leadville Devo?


Leadville... nope, wasn't there

once upon a time i had Leadville notions...


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> Leadville... nope, wasn't there
> 
> once upon a time i had Leadville notions...


One if my buddies was there and some guy rode his Big Dummy with his bike on the back to the race. I am surprised to hear it wasn't you!


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

IIRC, Devo said that this will be the next big thing:

http://salsacycles.com/fargo09.html

29er AdvTouring PsyKill Mofo!


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow, that Salsa bike seems a step in the right direction. I wonder if Surly will do something similar. Good stuff.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Look at the headtube angle on that thing. Looks like it should have apehangers instead of dropbars.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

croscoe said:


> IIRC, Devo said that this will be the next big thing:
> 
> http://salsacycles.com/fargo09.html
> 
> 29er AdvTouring PsyKill Mofo!


the market (or should i say interest) has been growing.
i kind of put my foot in my mouth (so to speak) on the 29er Forum

i called it a MTB Mixte

my gut feeling is that Salsa is marketing somewhere between BMC and Surly

when i look at The Fargo, with open cables running under the BB... it says to me, commuter bike.

its as if on the coat tails of Joe Breeze and the product line he's been offering for some years now.

of course all the "drool factor" is a spin off from the likes of Jones bikes, at what we could assume to be an affordable pricepoint.

i guess i should say kudos to the Salsa Crew for their new MTB Mixte.
however IMHO, it still has that tower-o-headset spacers, where a curved top tube, a la Big Dummy-esq design, i think would have been better, allowing for a taller headtube, and have full coverage cables the whole of the way... probably like a Pug, being up top.

drop bars, and bar end shifters...
i guess its super fun to brake and shift at the same time
i guess its super fun to try to ride with a road group and constantly be reaching for that shifter... like down tube shifters
or the ever present risk of someone accidently bumping your bars (peloton), or how about simple duty in the dirt...

one of my primary thoughts about bike set up, is for the bike to actually be serviceable in the field, or better yet...
completely *AVOID* breaking things. like things that stick out.
cables
levers
flimsy racks, etc...

its like this...
imagine a bike totally loaded, or not... lean it against something, it gets knocked over, or simply falls...
i look at the bike, and figure out what hits the ground. whatever it is, it better be strong, or best yet... have an angle that provides a "glancing edge", sort of like frame savers on motorbikes, or skid plates under 4wd vehicles, Subaru WRX, etc...

probably what is up here, is what bars/shifters could be spec'd 
and of course maintain that new cutting edge design (marketing appeal)

i think its more of a Gravel road bike.
i mean... drops, and bar end shifters...

that open rear derailleur cable is gonna be extra fun once the mud comes

the bike would be better with an H-bar, or even some kind of mustache bar
whatever it would be... i'd opt for a shifter/brake lever combo that allows the rider to shift and brake all in the same proximity.

something like the inverted Mary bars that i've been running on The Hunter, is an awesome set up, with X.O GripShift
if i could re-design a bar in that direction, it would have a flat straight section at the stem, to accept mounted items, like a light...
and maybe even run the grip section a little longer, giving more rearward sweep, in turn letting the rider sit even more upright.

routing the cables all in one nice clean section, eliminating cables that stick out... begging to snare a branch, etc...
on the Fargo, specifically the bar end shifter cables.
the way they exit from under the bar tape, at the drops of the bar... then run forward, and loop down. they are at the widest part of the bike... begging to snare things along the way. and to top it off... every time it gets tangled, its gonna rip the bar tape.

all the cables need to nicely make their way to the center section of the bike (stem/headset) and curve in a nice flowing pattern, as to actually let things like... branches, other riders, etc... let those things actually deflect/glance/slide along what little exposed length of cable/housing there is.

The Fargo: its probably a lightweight steel tube set, to boot. if there are people out there in the world, crumpling a KM frame on the Great Divide Route... i can imagine how the Fargo will hold up

its upright position is going to egg on riders for drops, etc...

an EBB would be super cool, for SS conversion
or an Alfine hub


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

on another note:

of Dummy-ness

yesterday i hauled my bike tools over to a buddy's place and worked on his bike
the neighbors showed up, everyone taking turns riding the Dummy, hanging out...
sitting on the deck...

"when you ride the Dummy, you bring your own furniture."


too much pre-Inter Bike hype...
time to go for a ride

peace...d


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> something like the inverted Mary bars that i've been running on The Hunter, is an awesome set up, with X.O GripShift
> if i could re-design a bar in that direction, it would have a flat straight section at the stem, to accept mounted items, like a light...
> and maybe even run the grip section a little longer, giving more rearward sweep, in turn letting the rider sit even more upright.


I run Mary bars off-road as well and love them.

Check out the FU2 Bar by Misfit Psycles. It puts your grips in basically the identical position to the Mary, but it has a flat section around the stem.

I run this one on my commuter, the flat section lets me attach the giant Wald cargo basket that I have on the front. It would also be good for lights, etc.

The original FU bar is another option, it seems to be longer/wider to give greater sweep.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> I run Mary bars off-road as well and love them.
> 
> Check out the FU2 Bar by Misfit Psycles. It puts your grips in basically the identical position to the Mary, but it has a flat section around the stem.
> 
> ...


that FU bar is pretty darn close.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

My whole set of tools got ripped off. Good thing I have home owners insurance now!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Aw, crap!*



thebigred67 said:


> My whole set of tools got ripped off. Good thing I have home owners insurance now!


Sorry to hear that!

I once had all my telecom tools ripped off from my car. I was afraid to report it to my insurace out of fear of raised rates, so I just ate the $1000 to replace them.

Thieves suck.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

having stuff get stolen sucks...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Ventura calling (again)*

Ventura calling (again)
pop calls, says he's got a "slot" at The City of Hope
and needs to be there by the 19th...

so i'm on the way...
this time gonna roll the Hunter and camp the whole of the trip

this time... no tipi... but instead a solo shelter, and smaller yet yet... wood burning stove.


----------



## ppp (Jul 29, 2004)

Do let us know how it went ...


----------



## helgi (May 9, 2006)

Nice frame bag!

When less loaded, i.e. in caferacer mode, I'm sure it'd look awesome with a porteur rack up front


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sounds fun....*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> Ventura calling (again)
> pop calls, says he's got a "slot" at The City of Hope
> and needs to be there by the 19th...
> 
> ...


... at least the trip down.

I can't wait for the write up.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> having stuff get stolen sucks...


Yeah but the good thing is that I will get retail for the tools and replace them at cost. At least most of them. I will end up paying retail for the Fluke meter. Oh well.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Somebody post some BD content--pictures, ride reports, etc. I'm vicariously living through you BDers.


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok here are my BD pics.

Me surfing








https://www.iamku.com/gallery/archives/events20080910_hanging_with_friends/index.php

My homemade footsies








https://www.iamku.com/gallery/archives/mtb20080908_bd/index.php


----------



## clint999 (Jul 11, 2008)

believe brother...

its all that...

remember the Moto Rapido? well...

viola...

Cafe... 29er Adv Tour
thinkin of doin only bags, no racks...

i think this guy can help
http://carouseldesignworks.com


d-


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

I saw these photos on this site:- http://www.thedeadbike.co.uk/index.htm

Thought you might enjoy them! :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Any word from Devo?*

Did he make it down to Ventura yet?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Haven't heard a peep.

Devo, where for art thou?


----------



## I am Spike (Oct 19, 2005)

*Donde esta Devo?*

Devo?.....Devo?....Devo?.....Devo?....Devo?....Devo?....Devo?....Devo??????????


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Monterey to Ventura*

Monterey to Ventura


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*rambles*

yesterday i put the hunter back in storage...
all gear cleaned, serviced (if needed) and properly stowed away...

pulled the Dummy back out for daily duty
swapped out the Kenda Short Tracker tyres that i had been trying out
replaced with a tried and true set of Conti Town and Country

a while back... someone tossed out a perfectly good gumwall T&C...
in fact, its better than the set i've been using...
i think Conti changed production of those tyres to India... i've noticed a difference in the way they age... compared to the old gumwall version (made in Germany)

T&C's mated to the fairly new DH wheelset... makes the tyres a little wider
and over all, i think i like the set up.

today, was a ramble of sorts, typical me... i just ride with no mind, and a general idea of what i need to get done for the day... or what i'd like to get done...

as if some sort of migration, i seem to find myself out on Ft. Ord.
so it was today with the Dummy, trying out the T&C's at 60psi, in the dirt, and on pave.

hours seem to melt by, as i make some sort of funky connect the dots type of ride thru single track, fire roads, and pave... its funny to me to think of ever getting lost out there... but of course... its got to happen to some folks...

swung by REI to pick up some Nikwax spray on waterprofing, seems like the rains are encroaching... my mind's eye on Arcata... possibly a trip in the next week or so... so gearing up for another jaunt, so to speak...

the dummy is a cool bike... it blows my mind to think of all the miles i've ridden, all the junk i've carried around, and it further blows my mind, when i walk in someplace, and someone starts small talk about riding a bike...

final runs of the day... groceries...
there's a little mom and pop grocery store i like in Seaside, Ca.
"Filipinas Market" they have a cheap selection of noodles, udon, etc...
of which of course, i could simply live on just that
Smart and final dozen eggs for about $1.50, 18ct for about $2.20
Safeway 2liter sodas, for 81cents

life on the cheap.
Nikwax was the BIG spend of the day, at about $20
for $20 i really hope it works.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Solio*

Solio is cool

since I picked it up, its been charging my iPod and cell phone.

it blows my mind that it can charge my iPod while I'm playing it, and at the same time... place it in the sun, and its charging its own battery...

when the sun comes up, point Solio at it...

its been in two windows mostly...
the am window facing east
the late morning-early evening... SE facing window 2nd story up.
in the evening i point it off the deck...

its enough to keep both cell phone and iPod charged
albeit my cell phone use is little to none...

solio

is

cool


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

How did those CDW bags work for you? I'm thinking of getting a seat and H/bag to use on my Cross Check for lighter trips. I might see if Jeff could do a custom bag for my Nice rack too.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

surlywhore said:


> How did those CDW bags work for you? I'm thinking of getting a seat and H/bag to use on my Cross Check for lighter trips. I might see if Jeff could do a custom bag for my Nice rack too.


jeff is right

its the way to go

the big deal is reducing your packing list...

i could see using a frame bag...
a big handlebar roll
and a big seat bag roll...

i guess it kind of depends on how you go about things... obviously.
i mean... if you have clean water available the whole of your touring... then you probably dont need to carry a water filter...

i hate opening my camelbak, and being that i aways carry a filter, its become The Way i fill it. with that said... i could see having a frame bag, and ditching the water bottles all together, or maybe keep 1 small bottle. but there is so much room in a typical frame, that i can only imagine how much stuff you really could cram into it.

as it was, with The Hunter and the bags from Jeff...
the tank bag held a tube, patch kit, an extra set of disc brake pads, at least 8 snickers bars, a couple of Cliff bars, my multi tool... pen... paper with pertinent info

i mostly used the little top tube bag to carry my digi cam, but it has a bunch of room

the small handlebar bag held my shelter, Kifaru ParaTarp with pole kit, an extra piece of clear plastic sheet, a plastic trowel, and even then i still strapped a plastic mallet underneath, and maybe a pair of knicker pants neatly folded/rolled... to the top of bag.

the seatpost bag is awesome! it compress, and thats really amazing. it smashes anything that is soft. 
in mine i stashed some quick food, and cooking set... plus some quick grab clothing ontop of that .

even on the trip to LA i strapped a pair of Keen sandals underneath

the bags are:

Medium Escape pod saddle pack

Small High Roller bar bag

Custom frame pack

Custom Fuel Cell

here's a cross link to a some dribble about initial impressions
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=445185&highlight=hunter+w/cdw+bags


----------



## nm13 (Jun 5, 2005)

*good non-bike bags*

I'm wondering if you've ever checked out waterproof dry bags used for rafting. River supply companies also make light but bomber nylon straps with good metal buckles that won't break and allow tight cinching. Check out nrsweb.com and http://jpwinc.com. There are many others. This is tough practical gear that would be ideal for your approach to tripping on the Big Dummy.

On the other end of the spectrum, check out all the new ultralight backpacking gear. It can get crazy light. Much like the Kifaru tarp you are using. People are getting their base loads (no food and water) down to 5#'s or less. One cool thing is ultralight drybags made by Pacific Outdoor Equipment - pacoutdoor.com. A good blog for this gear is backpackinglight.com.

I'm impressed by both ends of your bike living quest. I lived off/on a bike for several years back in the day. It's fun and liberating.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

nm13 said:


> I'm wondering if you've ever checked out waterproof dry bags used for rafting. River supply companies also make light but bomber nylon straps with good metal buckles that won't break and allow tight cinching. Check out nrsweb.com and http://jpwinc.com. There are many others. This is tough practical gear that would be ideal for your approach to tripping on the Big Dummy.
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum, check out all the new ultralight backpacking gear. It can get crazy light. Much like the Kifaru tarp you are using. People are getting their base loads (no food and water) down to 5#'s or less. One cool thing is ultralight drybags made by Pacific Outdoor Equipment - pacoutdoor.com. A good blog for this gear is backpackinglight.com.
> 
> I'm impressed by both ends of your bike living quest. I lived off/on a bike for several years back in the day. It's fun and liberating.


ya the loading/equipment... jibber jabber... 
i've done a bunch of looking around at stuff...
as far as durability vs cost, etc... the 2 BOB trailer bags i've got (1 each from the 2 trailers that i've gone thru... sold the old BOB but kept the bag)
BOB trailer bags are awesome

there's a million bags out there.

i've got a Vaude super lightweight day pack... but ironically i dont like the way it fits... that is compared to the Camelbak... its obvious that the CamelBack Chaos is designed to be a bicycle pack... while the Vaude is really a summit pack of sorts.

i've gone round and round with bags...
i've got a few REI ultralight ripstop compression bags... they are amazing. it blows my mind how small clothing can be smashed down to...

i've also picked up a bag from an Army Surplus store. its pretty cool. its like a helmet bag or something. very lightweight, i like the color, OD Green... etc...

bags drive me crazy. i have a ton of them, and often more bags stashed within...


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

That solio thing looks very cool. Have to keep an eye on what new adapters they come out with.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

HardyWeinberg said:


> That solio thing looks very cool. Have to keep an eye on what new adapters they come out with.


today is cloudy, a cold front from the north dropping rain in Arcata, making its way down the coast... intermittent sunshine... solio has only charged about 20% of its battery in the last 24hrs...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more dumb ramblings*

more dumb ramblings thru Ft. Ord this afternoon

as usual, it was a few errands earlier in the day, then i decided to get out and put some time in on the bike...

i found myself out on Ft. Ord, doing a typical dirt loop, getting a feel for the Conti T&C's on those DH rims with 60psi...

amazing what a bicycle can do...


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> a while back... someone tossed out a perfectly good gumwall T&C...
> in fact, its better than the set i've been using...
> i think Conti changed production of those tyres to India... i've noticed a difference in the way they age... compared to the old gumwall version (made in Germany)
> .


can't vouch for gumwall vs black sidewalls difference, but the "inverted tread" depth used to be WAY deeper!
New ones are about 3mm deep? old ones used to be about 5!
They were heavier but WAY more flat-resistant.

best thing about them is still the squealing when ya skid them!


----------



## Adam_M (Aug 8, 2008)

Devo, thanks for the pics, keep 'em coming dude.

You've inspired me with your riding to get out there more, and to get into the whole cargo thing. An Xtracycle is on my list as soon as the wife and I get to Australia later next year!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Adam_M said:


> Devo, thanks for the pics, keep 'em coming dude.
> 
> You've inspired me with your riding to get out there more, and to get into the whole cargo thing. An Xtracycle is on my list as soon as the wife and I get to Australia later next year!


the bicycle is the greatest common denominator in my life

its a trip how thats become...

anyways... ya man... ride bikes!

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*another dummy day*

what is it about being on the bike?

for me, often its the "empty mind", i just ride
its my "Zen moment" i guess...
its easy, its natural, and honestly, rarely is there anything else i'd rather be doing...

Ft. Ord, my old stomping grounds...i just keep mixing up the trails, its impossible to get lost out there, and i seem to just go round and round. big loops

anyways...
last week a buddy shot out a mass email thru the local MTB club
Hutchinson Piranhas 2.3" $15ea
???!

i managed to score the set, he had 1 ride on them, and hated them

i could care less, tyres on the dummy, and for $15ea at that!

today i tried them out

i had a set of Kenda ShortTracker 2.5" on it before, with the fenders, the rear just barely clears.

the 2.3" Piranhas, obviously have more room.
they have a funky "square" profile to them, which is weird on the pavement...

for instance... Conti T&C's, Maxxis Holy Rollers, etc... they have a rounded profile

the Piranhas are really square! or its the very strong side knob, that is like a huge edge.

on the pave, when i initiate a turn, when the bike leans... there is a very distinctive edge, which it rolls onto, then the bike wants to dive into the turn.

the sensation could be unnerving...

however... new tyres @ $15 ea, and folding at that... plus at 2.3"... for the Dummy... its great!

i've got them pumped up to 60psi, cuz i know thats what they ultimately will be used at, since it will more than likely have a load, on a fire road, or something, touring.

the knobs soak up small stuff, like gravel, etc.

and really... they are fine.

that funky "roll it over onto its edge" feeling, ironically is only noticeable on level surfaces like pave, but in the dirt, on uneven surfaces, that sensation fades away.

stop at the store on the way home, light groceries

all in all, just another day on The Dummy.

yesterday, Saturday, i took it out for the Saturday Morning Ride (SMR) with my local roadie club, Velo Club Monterey, thru Pebble Beach. my roadie buddies always trip out on this kind of stuff. they like The Hunter in a group, but The Dummy is a bit much. and i have to admit, its a whole lot extra thinking going on, in my part...

that is... The Dummy in a group... plus it has that stoker bar to worry about too. Dummy in the peloton.


----------



## broken_cynic (Jul 9, 2008)

devo, I stumbled on your threads one by one as I researched the bike that will take me on my first serious steps toward a mostly* car-free life (I settled on a Surly Karate Monkey.) I caught them out of order (first Monterey to Ventura, then Devo and the Dummy and finally A Pug’s Life,) so it was particularly interesting to see the ebb and flow of interest in one bike over the others and then on to the next compressed into the week or so of free time I spent reading the threads. Until I actually read the Pugsley thread I was curious why you weren’t thinking of selling it, given that recently it seems that the Dummy and the Hunter have just about all your riding covered and in the other two threads it is very much in the background. Now that I’m reading that thread I not only see why you keep it around, I’m wondering where I can track one down and beg a ride.

As with others who have chimed in, there are several points of confluence between your life and interests and mine that make your writing particularly engaging. I have a bit of the vagabond spirit that keeps you moving, though certainly not as strong of a dose as you have, and far less of a tendency to give it free rein. I’m currently enlisted in the military, though there too in a relatively watered down form compared to you: I am an Air Force desk jockey, not an infantryman in the field. Probably the biggest draw though is your locale. I spent August ’06 through March ’08 at DLI learning Korean and failing to take as much advantage of the Monterey peninsula as I ought to have done. 

As a prior service student I had more free time than most of those who are just starting out their careers there, but unfortunately I let the class time burn me out so that after I finished my homework most days all I did was waste time on the computer. I did get out and ride, but unfortunately mainly for fun and on short errands as I lived in Seaside and riding up Franklin St on a single speed made biking to class impractical. I did ride to evening study sessions, but the only showers I had access to were over the other side of the hill and I couldn’t show up for class in a sweat-drenched uniform. Looking back I regret not finding a solution as relying on cars/motorcycles led to spending a ridiculous amount of money on vehicles while I was there. In any case, I’m in Mississippi now and it’s fun reading about your much more thorough explorations of the area. I’m a little surprised that while I was there I never saw you on either the Pug or the Dummy as I have been a Surly fan for a few years now and both would have grabbed my attention in a heartbeat. I guess I never took my San Jose far enough afield! 

A random question: where do you see the American cargo bikes market going? Xtracycle got things going, and the Big Dummy seems to be the most successful complete bike offered so far. The US doesn’t seem to be interested in the long-established utility bikes that Europe has relied on, but if that means a whole new long-tail niche opens up, I think that is pretty cool. I was considering buying a Big Dummy, but held back in part because I have a strong suspicion that as people use them, abuse them, make mods like you have and suss out their strengths and weaknesses, there will be some major improvements to be made yet over the next few years. The Hammer Truck that Rans introduced at Interbike this year has a great deal of potential even if I can’t imagine a Rans product being built to take as much abuse as a Surly.

*I like roadsters too much to give up cars completely, so although I do hope to flip the cars for utility and bikes for fun equation (while riding for fun of course) I doubt that I will ever go too long without an MR-2, a Miata or a Karmann Ghia… something that will reel off top-down miles on curvy back roads. I expect that I will also have a motorcycle again before too many years pass, though I am selling the one I currently own as part of the effort to simplify, save money and make myself use the bicycle. I agree with you in principle about avoiding the carbon-spewing beasts, but the challenges this car-focused country would face in shifting to human powered vehicles are tremendous. The suburbs an hour out of a commercial center by car become a wasteland when you take the car out of the equation. (A happy thought to me, and likely to you as well, but still one of many massive speed bumps on the route to car-free nirvana.)

All that text and I think I've left out half of what I had in mind to say. In any case, thanks for keeping these threads up, they're great reading (and eye candy too!)


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

broken_cynic said:


> devo, I stumbled on your threads one by one as I researched the bike that will take me on my first serious steps toward a mostly* car-free life (I settled on a Surly Karate Monkey.) I caught them out of order (first Monterey to Ventura, then Devo and the Dummy and finally A Pug's Life,) so it was particularly interesting to see the ebb and flow of interest in one bike over the others and then on to the next compressed into the week or so of free time I spent reading the threads. Until I actually read the Pugsley thread I was curious why you weren't thinking of selling it, given that recently it seems that the Dummy and the Hunter have just about all your riding covered and in the other two threads it is very much in the background. Now that I'm reading that thread I not only see why you keep it around, I'm wondering where I can track one down and beg a ride.
> 
> As with others who have chimed in, there are several points of confluence between your life and interests and mine that make your writing particularly engaging. I have a bit of the vagabond spirit that keeps you moving, though certainly not as strong of a dose as you have, and far less of a tendency to give it free rein. I'm currently enlisted in the military, though there too in a relatively watered down form compared to you: I am an Air Force desk jockey, not an infantryman in the field. Probably the biggest draw though is your locale. I spent August '06 through March '08 at DLI learning Korean and failing to take as much advantage of the Monterey peninsula as I ought to have done.
> 
> ...


as to Americans on Bicycles:

utility cycling in specific, more than likely the most *viable* "converts" would be the existing customer base. the problem is that $1800 for a bicycle is way too much... that is... in most Americans' minds. while all the economic crisis unfold(s), i had thought more people would be on bikes, but really what I've seen, is that most people have car payments, therefore they don't get rid of their cars, and really most people don't want to afford to spend the $$$ for a decent bike, and/or they simply do not have the "cycling experience" to be able to simply build their own bike(s)

but as a token gesture, i have seen a lot of people spend money on their old bikes in the garage, and try out riding a bike again since the last time they tried it out, 20yrs ago.

anyways... with the gas prices, economy, etc... i've seen more people simply sit at home.

simply sit at home

that is a huge issue

that is... i remember once reading somewhere that about 100k people/day are moving into the cities... world wide.

car culture is American Culture

right?

"whats good for GM is good for America" ???

lebensraum (thats a crazy word... explains most of Our American Foreign Policy. no one wants to pay $400 for a GE microwave... so the $80 versions from overseas... they sell like hot cakes... on that tangent... cheap goods)

people on the street are conflicted with the gasoline issue

i think people here in US are inclined to vote for the troops to stay overseas vs the fuel issue
as a veteran... it blows my mind, to know that most americans simply do not but the same effort into The American Life as soldiers do.
i mean... (for instance)
the average American Civilian has a hard time getting to work on time.
the average American Soldier can run to work.
its a huge difference, and yet civilians are the ones that will ultimately dictate the vote.

i think that basic foods (i.e. the food stamp formulary) should be subsidized in fuel cost(s)

things like alcohol and tobacco... there should not be any fuel subsidy

people need to eat.

real estate in the country... those big estates up on the hills... ya the property value would go down...
fine... maybe they could grow some tomatoes in their yards.

property in town... value would go up, and of course being in town, its that much easier to simply ride your bicycle to the grocery store, work, etc...
its a huge shift... the Ghettos in town(s) become more desirable, and the Country Estates decline in property value...
or
probably more likely... and disgusting... the cities become full of unemployment, crime goes up, Ghettos get worse, while the rich live in Country Estates miles away.

there is so much debt out there...
my fear is that "consolidation packages" will be marketed at the banks.
trade in your "gas guzzlers, re-finance and buy a new car (hybrid, etc)"
i think most americans are living month to month.

heck... i think i'm 6 months away from being broke.

Americans by Large, simply do not exercise 
and that kills me

exercise... as a word, as a method of movement
none of that existed in the past... the construct of "exercise" is simply a definition of movement. fish don't exercise, neither do hawks or deer.
but Americans have this marketing word, called "Exercise" i suppose it goes along with "Labor"
"exercise and Labor" are also things taught in schools... Thoreau speaks in volumes on this tangent

i dont "exercise"
i do some yoga... sun salutations mostly... cuz it feels good, its my early wake up
the bike... its simply being on the bike...

i wonder how many hours a day the average american spends in/on a motorized vehicle.

too much corn syrup, and too much petrochemicals

drink water, ride a bike

ok... so i'm 40yrs old
how many people do i know that do not own a car? by choice.
not many maybe 6? if that.

for the average person, i think "The Bicycle Lifestyle" is too difficult for them to achieve

for me:

i'm pretty sure i'm a strange fish

as an adolescent in the 80's, possibly the last decade when kids actually rode their bikes in the streets, rode to the beach, played outside...

i rode my bike everywhere!

as an adult... i wanted to be an Auto Mechanic, or maybe a Helicopter Mechanic
i even worked in an auto shop thru High School. but as with most vocations, drunks and druggies where rampant, and i firmly believe, that a person is "the product of their environment"... the last thing i wanted to end up as, is a drunk car mechanic, racing cars on the weekends, living in a camper, and working on the race cars in the evenings all week long, after work...

my uncle: Uncle Sam
taught me all the discipline i seem to need. also taught me what i can actually DO. and thats a biggie!
for my screwed up life... that is... as an adolescent in SoCal, living in a van with my dad... altho my GPA was 3.84
The US Army was probably the best decision of my life

being of "Grapes of Wrath" descent (i imagine millions of Americans fit this bill)
the hobo is deeply engrained in my psyche
the Army is my primary operating system
the bicycle my most consistent, viable, happy place to be

so i simply merged it all together

and sure enough... over the years... the frugality of being on a bicycle, combined with a descent paying job... i was able to stash some cash back. in fact... enough to have probably never had to work again...
however... as with all Good Plans... laid to waste... Ventura fiasco with Family, and the Economy crash.

good thing i'm a bit of a Buddhist, and i like being "homeless" living in the tipi

but of course that too... is only temporary... there is cost associated with everything, and its impossible to Jump the Back Yard Fence, like John Muir, and live off the Fat of the Land. those days are gone.

my grandpa would tell me stories of being a young man, hopping on the trains out of Kiowa Oklahoma, with a break-down .22Cal riffle in a brief case, a jar of ammo, a flash light, and jump off the train anywhere, open fields, spot light jack rabbits, shoot them with the .22 make a fire, camp, and so forth. but those were also rough and tumble times... a person could be caught by a rancher, beat up, and their only option to work for room and board... then you still have the issue of how to actually get away... that is... how do you actually cover the distance? not to mention the bleak landscape of The Great Depression.

for me, these days...
it seems that my "wealth" is my bicycle lifestyle
its The Thing that i have consistently invested in. The years, the bikes, bike school, wrenching at a shop, etc... even my best friends... the best thing we have in common is of course the bike.

cars and motorbikes:
well... i simply just can not afford that "luxury"
to the extent that i rarely engage in any activity that is dependent on a car
i don't get in a car to go for a walk somewhere, i don't hop in a car to go out for dinner somewhere, i don't simply hop in the car to go for a drive, and i don't change the oil and filter... those days of cruising... those SoCal Hot Rod days, are long gone.

these days, i'm more into what Nature has to offer.. and i don't mean in the strip mine, clear cutting, America goes RV-ing, kind of way...

i mean... those "no mind", those Zen Moments i guess it could be called.

i think Thoreau had said something like:

what do you have after all this activity (referring to the efforts of Humanity)?
Nature. Nature is ultimately what we have.

the simple fact of the phenomena that any of _this_ exists...
i guess that would be a semi religious tangent

but honestly, there is nothing more awe inspiring than simply being in Nature...

here's some pics

my last Hot Rod... 71' LeMans... later with a 455, i think an 1800 stall converter, an 850 double pumper, 12 bolt rear end, etc... 
i also had a 65' Econoline van with a 289 solid lifters, 3 on the tree... 9" rear end...etc... i gave that to my dad around 92'

anyways... ya... i loved cars and motorbikes...once upon a time.

now days, i'd rather do a wheelie on The Pug

watch Bob Cats

a gopher snake, or an awesome specimen of Amanita Muscaria

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

unfortunately, during "the Ventura Fiasco"
i sold all my R/C Glider stuff...

i really enjoy building and flying r/c

this P51B Mustang was good for at least 80mph on the front side

this Mini Blade, was silly fast... i have no idea how fast it would go...

there is definitely something mesmerizing and deeply satisfying to actually sit and build a plane, then go fly it. and fly it with style.

its awesome to sit and read how to pull a split S, Cuban 8, etc...

gliders, bikes, and Nature... seemed to me... to go hand in hand.

its amazing to put your intentions into the air, where the Hawks, etc... have been for 10's of thousands of years...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

broken_cynic said:


> A random question: where do you see the American cargo bikes market going? Xtracycle got things going, and the Big Dummy seems to be the most successful complete bike offered so far. The US doesn't seem to be interested in the long-established utility bikes that Europe has relied on, but if that means a whole new long-tail niche opens up, I think that is pretty cool. I was considering buying a Big Dummy, but held back in part because I have a strong suspicion that as people use them, abuse them, make mods like you have and suss out their strengths and weaknesses, there will be some major improvements to be made yet over the next few years. The Hammer Truck that Rans introduced at Interbike this year has a great deal of potential even if I can't imagine a Rans product being built to take as much abuse as a Surly.


from the start, I think the guys at Xtracycle are Genius 
its amazing to think how long they have been in business. its just in the last year, maybe 3 years that it seems they've really taken off.

Surly is by far my favorite bicycle MFG
i could only wish... that Surly would create more American Jobs

on that tangent...
i have these visions sometimes... 
when i hang out with the hobos and we ramble on and on about "homeless life"
last Saturday morning, a guy Peter, whom I've known since around 92', but he always forgets... its been 16yrs...

anyways we were rambling about The Dummy... of course, huh?
the Dummy is a hobo's dream! i can only imagine...
that is what its like to actually be a homeless person, and oogling a big dummy

so the idea is like this...

as in Ventura, on The Pug one day... i start talking with a Hobo
he being strung out... withdrawing from Tweak, etc... a laid off welder... riding a beat up bike he pulled out of the bushes...

i have this picture in my mind, where Vets, hobos, the down and out, etc... could go to vocational re-hab school, learn to weld, and mass produced American Bicycles are pumped out. 
Salvation Army meets bicycle production of Schwinn-esq Chicago based fame.

ABC
American Bicycle Company

infrastructure also needs to continue Bicycle Friendly development.

obviously those are awesome areas that would benefit our Country.

local jobs...

as to used cargo bikes...

well... at the moment, Xtracycle and Big Dummies are hard to find
i think they've all been sold, or something along those lines.

from what i've experienced with Cargo stuff...

the BD is the best of them yet. its a complete bike... it does not flex.
the V-racks flex

recumbent stuff... i really like being able to stand on the pedals, and look over cars, ride off road, etc...

but of course there is a huge Recumbent Bicycle market...

i really dig Bakfiets 
these are awesome!
http://www.larryvsharry.com/english/JohnPlayerSpezial.html

Utility Bikes

seem to draw new/returning (to the sport of) bicycles.
i see a fair amount of people who use to ride their bike, years ago... as recreation, and are now wanting panniers, to go get groceries, and maybe try to ride to work, and/or incorporate some kind of mass transit.

long bikes...
are difficult to utilize on mass transit. in SoCal, it simply will not work on MetroLink... Amtrak is doable.

some people will try this stuff out, and for whatever reasons will give up the pursuit.

i think i can see and read the frustration on some people.

a big quality to The Surly Big Dummy, is that by large, the customer base is going to be coming from established avid cyclists. the people out there already living a very "core" (by this i mean...even all of us out there that spend a lot of time thinking about bikes... you know... its "the thing" we are into) bicycle lifestyle are much more prone to actually wear out a big dummy.

other versions of Cargo bikes out there, you see things like re-use, bicycles, cheaper quality components, etc...
a kin to department store bikes

i see these types of bikes and their riders out there, and i wonder how long they will keep riding. if gas gets to $2/gal, will they ride their cargo bike? or ride a new scooter? maybe go buy and drive a new hybrid car, celebrating the return from Economic Crisis, and forget about riding a bike, and now having a personal experience, and personal appreciation of what its like to be a cyclist getting groceries on a rainy day.

I'm not really sure if Americans are ready for a Bicycle Nation
there are way too many Americans out there smoking and driving cars

the kids... 
thats a different story

i think that all the colleges are viable marketing areas

and i think probably a majority of Americans under 30, are able to ride a bike. How many of them are able to actually incorporate The Bicycle as part of their routine lifestyles... that is another story.

so many "responsible adults", have jobs that necessitate the convenience of a car. the jobs are too far away, hills, etc... just recently, within the last 4yrs, even a substantial social barrier existed in the work place. Simply a place to lock your bike, a place to change clothes, etc... that alone... the lack thereof, made a cyclist an outcast in the social norm of most jobs.

but all that is changing now.

all the years i've been on a bike... in some strange way... i suppose the day has some what arrived.
the day, when Devian was onto something there, by riding his bike all the time.

cargo bikes, utility bikes...
i think there is a demand
i like those efforts like when they gave away something like 1,000 free bicycles at a convention
or
http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2008/08/denver_gets_convention_rolling.html

the thing i'd really hate to see happen, is a ton of cheap bikes from overseas, just totally flood the US
the economy keep going down the drain... meanwhile its just a huge pile of cheap department store bikes.

you know...those scenes you see from Amsterdam, where they dredge the canals, and pull out tons of bicycles.

i'd really hate to see bicycles become "Trash", its bad enough the tires, refrigerators, etc... that get thrown into our waterways, etc.

The Cargo Bicycle market... I think there is a strong demand, at the moment the public is interested.

there is also a HUGE interest in electric bikes...

electric bikes...

ok... there is even more than a TON of new issues with this... i read that in china there are so many of them, that few standards are in place, so there are a bunch of various quality electric bikes out there. some so fragile, that something goes wrong with them due to rain, and there is no fix... so they are suddenly junk...

of course a standard needs to be established.

here state side, it would also create more jobs...

imagine the educational ramp up at your LBS to deal with electric bikes

and what of Legislation... there is a ton to that too! actually... its a huge topic... there is a ton to read about it.

DMV, DOT, license? etc...

here in Monterey, i wonder if there are 6 long tail cargo bikes
i'm pretty certain I'm the only Dummy

but i see a ton of trailers, and panniers these days.

the Dummy always draws attention

i just wish that more of my buddies in the local Velo Club would actually ride a bike as transport
transcend sport

that could be the modo

*ABC Transcend Sport*
American Bicycle Company


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

you know...

only if those Auto Plants here state side USA
would produce bicycles for
an American Bicycle Company
like Surly
offer a cargo bike, complete... for under $1k

make it modular of course
all frames and forks, are the same

26" wheel
sm, med, lg, xl

just like The Dummy
same frame and fork
customer chooses the groupo

economy version under $1k
mid level $2k
deluxe $3k

and being Surly "American Bicycle Company" (QBP-esq, or maybe its really just QBP)
anything offered in the QBP catalog is offered in a custom build that your LBS can deal with.

but from Surly... maybe those 3 completes.

thats a huge thing tho

i wonder if it would even work

that is...

to utilize American Auto MFG plants to produce bicycles.
and have companies like Surly, QBP, etc... have access to the MFG plants to produce bikes and parts.

of course it sounds great to me...

but i can only imagine how many Big Dummy frames you'd get out of one F150.

anyways... just a rant... dribble
a dream i guess.
something like VOIT, AMC, etc...
those old Indians, Schwinns, etc...
almost like a Sears and Roebuck catalog 
Craftsman... Park Tools
springer forks... Rock Shox, Sachs...

and when are we going to get some American Tires?! (Hoosier?)
enough already... someone bust out some 2.5's like HookWorms, and/or T&C's
something that squeals when you skid


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Bush to open national parks to mountain bikes*

http://www.salon.com/wires/ap/2008/10/14/D93QDVPG0_bush_mountain_biking/index.html


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

When I first moved here there were lots of xtras on the road, I haven't seen too many for a while though. (one dummy however, plus this guy who is hard to miss). There is an organization that basically gives bikes out and I know a lot of homeless people are riding them.

I see a lot of homeless people w/ huge teetering piles of stuff on their bikes, like picture three of these things stacked on a rear rack (and then luggage hung off the sides of the rack and the rest of the frame).

At some point it clicked that the people w/ the hugest teetering piles pretty much never ride their bikes, they only walk them, but the bikes still help them carry their stuff around, better than a wheelbarrow would or a rolling suitcase. A cargo bike might be rideable, but this is not a constituency that a $1k bike would be doable for. Unless it was some kind of cooperative manufacture, sweat-equity kind of deal, not unlike the build-a-bike group.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Arcata*

Arcata is now within jump range

i should be on my way via AmTrak from Salinas, within the next few days.

basically the method will be to go "heavy", with The Dummy 2 BOB trailer bags, 2 large panniers, and maybe an extra duffel bag, plus laptop

once in Arcata, get storage, split up the load, and call Arcata base camp

so south, thru Fortuna
along Mattole Rd, and i think camp at Mattole beach
maybe try to go to Gorda Punta, then back along Mattole rd into 
Humboldt Redwoods State park
camp at Baxter, Hamilton Barn, and/or Albee Creek

then north along Redwood HWY to Fortuna, Riverwalk Rv Park, and camp

Fortuna back to Arcata
camping will actually be at the KOA in Eureka
maintenance if needed, laptop, etc
I'll spend some time here in the Arcata/Eureka area, checking out the vibe, with an impression of some camping behind me... maybe look and see what jobs are available, a room to rent, etc... with ideas of actually moving here sometime soon.

from Arcata North
to Patrick's Point State Park
Humboldt Lagoon State Park
Stone Lagoon 
Elk Prairie Campground
then
Ossagone Creek, and i think i can ride a MTB trail south to Gold Bluff Beach

then re-trace my way North up to Flint Ridge Campground
Del Northe Coast Redwoods State Park
Nickle Creek

Jedediah Smith Redwoods is north yet yet, after going thru Crescent City

thats a ton of camping...

and with about a month's time frame to spend... on this trip
before SoCal will be calling me back for Thanksgiving, etc...

mid october... winter is on our heels... i assume the rains will pick up
i have a notion to try to use the Kifaru ParaTarp

with notions of rain, the 4 man tipi affords much more living space... and a bigger fire place.

its only a month long jaunt

i wish i had this all together around April or May, but thats how things go...

i'll be lucky to get there and get any camping in at all...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's a little break down as to mileage(s)

from what i can see, Arcata is surrounded by natural spaces.
and to top it off, within close range.

Amtrak Bus station (Arcata Transit Center) to KOA Eureka: * 4 miles*

KOA Eureka to Riverwalk RV Park, Fortuna: *24.3 miles*

Riverwalk, Fortuna to Petrolia General Store: *38.2 miles*
camp at Mattole Beach, about *5 miles* about *44 miles in total*.

(here at Mattole State Beach, the campground is the Northern edge of The Lost Coast, I'd love to explore this region. save for another time. from what i can "virtually recon" the terrain is steep, and i'm not sure if The Dummy could actually handle trail. I think The Pug would be great in many of these places...gets me to thinking of a Rohloff hub. anyways.... The Lost Coast/Kings Range, is definitely on my mind. I suppose a really good solid option would be to establish CHEAP residence in Arcata or Eureka, and base from there. More thoughts for the somewhat immediate future. by that i mean by Spring. From what I've seen of Arcata last winter, there was snow on the ground)

Mattole Beach to Baxter Environmental Campground: *36 miles*

Baxter to Albee Campgrounds: *1.2 miles (bull creek area)*

Baxter to Riverwalk: *30 miles*

Baxter to KOA Eureka: *54 miles*

Riverwalk to KOA Eureka: *24 miles*

KOA Eureka to Patrick's Point SP: *24 miles*

Patrick's Point SP to Elk Prairie Campground: *13.3 miles*
get permits if needed

￼ Ossagon Creek *(Bikes okay)*
Located in the northern section of Prairie Creek Redwoods State Park, this camp is along the Coastal Trail and is accessible by several trailheads. Many loops of differing lengths are possible. Inquire at Prairie Creek Redwoods State Park Visitor Center.  Three sites are available with picnic tables, bear-proof lockers, fire pits, and toilets. Purify water from the nearby creek before drinking.   $$ There is a charge for Ossagon Creek backcountry camp. From July 1st to September 30, each person pays $3.00 per night. From October 1st through June 30, each person pays $2.00 per night. Pay at Prairie Creek Visitor Center.

Elk Prairie Campground to Ossagon Creek: *about 9 miles* + dirt? maybe 3 miles of dirt.

Elk Prairie Campground to Flint Ridge Campground: *21 miles*

Flint Ridge Campground to Nickel Creek: *26 miles*

Nickel Creek to Jedediah Smith Redwoods SP: *15 miles*

Jedediah Smith Redwoods to Arcata Transit Center (Amtrak): *87 miles*


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> and when are we going to get some American Tires?! (Hoosier?)
> enough already... someone bust out some 2.5's like HookWorms, and/or T&C's
> something that squeals when you skid


Hookworms!
I love Hookworms.

They make this thing actually fun to commute on...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*$96 & 31hrs?...*

Salinas to Arcata via Amtrak $96

en route tomorrow for about a 40 day jaunt

tomorrow's travel
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gilbert, Devian

Bus: ******6234 **Thruway Bus
Departure: *Salinas, California
***********Friday *****October 17, 2008 ***10:55AM
Arrival: ***San Jose, California
***********Friday *****October 17, 2008 ***12:10PM
Accommodation: **1 Reserved Thruway Seat

Train: ****532 ***Capitols
Departure: *San Jose, California
***********Friday *****October 17, 2008 ***12:20PM
Arrival: ***Martinez, California
***********Friday *****October 17, 2008 ****2:12PM
Accommodation: **1 Unreserved Coach Seat

Bus: ******6313 **Thruway Bus
Departure: *Martinez, California
***********Friday *****October 17, 2008 ****3:35PM
Arrival: ***Arcata (Transit Center), California
***********Friday *****October 17, 2008 ****9:50PM
Accommodation: **1 Reserved Thruway Seat

Charges:
Total Reservation Charges: *****$ ****96.00
Ticket Delivery Charge: ********$ *****0.00
-------------------------------------------
Total Charges: *****************$ ****96.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i called, and set up for storage in Arcata for $30/mo + $30 deposit

KOA Eureka is $17/night for Hike/Bike

the way I'm thinking its going to go:

tmrrw a long travel day, Amtrak, all the transfers
i think i may "check" the 2 BOB trailer bags as Check on Baggage
Amtrak allows 3 bags 50lbs each
+ 2 carry-ons max 50lb each
so thats 250lbs then its $10 each bag thereafter

arrive in Arcata late, around 10pm
ride to KOA Eureka, about 4 miles
set up camp... probably the solo shelter, and burn ISO fuel for dinner and tea.
$17/night... expensive Bike Camping. hopefully for $17/night the KOA will be swank. it would be nice to have WiFi, and a plug or two for charging things.
(however at Day 1, there will be no need for charging) 
I'm thinking I'll be lucky to be laying down for sleep by midnight.

Saturday am, get storage, 24hr access
unload The Dummy
goof off around Arcata... breath 
relax

later in the day, re-organize and decide which way to go
more than likely, hang out at the KOA and get settled
i've got something like about 40 days before Thanksgiving

that will probably mean a SoCal trip
perhaps a straight shot from Arcata to Union Station

the Dummy is loaded...
roll out the drive way 8am tmrrw heading to Amtrak Salinas.

its a big dumb load, no doubt.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*google earth view*

a google earth view


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Arcata*

holy smack
long day, and I'm here in the tipi at the Eureka KOA, complete with WiFi!
a techno hobo's dream

Amtrak, was accommodating with The Big Dummy and the big dumb load

i got mega motion sick
i hate being in cars, trains, busses, etc... 
since i dont drive a car, my tolerance for that type of motion is nil
nothing worse than sitting at the back of the bus, simply to dive into the chemical toilet and wrench your guts out
in a moving bus, with the blue chemical toilet treatment sloshing around, doing my best to try to get it in the bucket.

i arrived in Arcata around 11pm, KOA around midnight

tons of kids in Arcata, just goofing off, lots of bicycles
the plaza area bustling with biz, coffee shops, movie theater, etc...

along the way (i guess HWY 1) to the KOA
along the marsh, i spotted eyeballs, reflecting in my light
2 funny little foxes
i stopped being surprised to see foxes... and strangely they approached fairly close, curious, jumping over each other in play
as i started to roll along, they somewhat ran along side about 20ft away...

pics:

Salinas AmTrak station

bags; they key to making travel as smooth as possible, is of course to pack, in an organized manner. the panniers simply click off and off, the BOB trailer bags, and WideLoaders require a little bit of time to unstrap things, and stow the WideLoaders.

Bicycle accommodations on "Capitols" train, from San Jose to Martinez

and a bridge somewhere close to Martinez.

peace...d


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Hey Devo, have fun on your trip. I'll be watching for updates and living vicariously through you. Off to the coast myself today, the Oregon coast, by car, with the wife to celebrate our wedding anniversary.


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

I should add that before heading out of town I'll be dropping off a Rivendell frame I've been holding onto for final assembly. This will be my brevet and gravel road bike. My Surly CC will be getting yet another transformation (bar change) into dedicated commuter.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

dfltroll said:


> Hey Devo, have fun on your trip. I'll be watching for updates and living vicariously through you. Off to the coast myself today, the Oregon coast, by car, with the wife to celebrate our wedding anniversary.


awesome, happy anniversary!

oregon coast... sounds great


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

dfltroll said:


> I should add that before heading out of town I'll be dropping off a Rivendell frame I've been holding onto for final assembly. This will be my brevet and gravel road bike. My Surly CC will be getting yet another transformation (bar change) into dedicated commuter.


wow, a Rivendell... 
thats super cool
i once knew someone with an Atlantis... what a gorgeous bike!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Arcata*

to me everything is new
even the weather is new to me...
its almost 70F, cloudy, and it sprinkled a little...

during the night a stray cat made its way around the tipi
caterwauling 
eventually it (i'm pretty sure... she) gave into my "clicks" and other "cat sounds", i've learned thru the years...
it helped that i opened the doors to the tipi on both sides, so she could see her way out, not feeling like it was a trap
altho i'm pretty sure she was a stray. she stopped by again later in the morning, a very young Calico, i'd guess maybe 8 months, and by her caterwauls, i'm assuming a big ol Tom Cat will find her soon enough

anyways...

the KOA Eureka, is great!
its like a hotel
heck... hot showers, pool, i think maybe even a hot tub, a place to wash some clothes, and WiFi

on the other side of the fence a lumber yard
so today, i ventured over to pick up some wood for the Fire Place
earlier i hand washed some clothing, Fels-Naptha soap is awesome stuff (FYI) good for trying to wash away Poison Oak, and of course laundry.

The town of Arcata, to me, is a sort of "hippy paradise", or maybe its just the narrow vision of the world i've come to know from 20yrs in one town, and my jaded view of SoCal.

here in Arcata, its full of college kids, hippy-esq, dreads, etc...
lots of bicycles.
lots of bicycles
really... lots of bicycles
and not the "jock" type of athletic endeavor i've come to know 
i saw a girl on an old Schwinn 10spd, complete with chrome fenders
a Pista with friction tape on the down tube, and seat tube...
etc...

the people here in Arcata are super friendly
sitting here at Muddy Waters Coffee shop
i've sat here mostly chit chat with just about any person
at first its The Dummy, that attracts the attention, then its on to what ever else comes up.
simply a nice friendly town. something like about 130k people

here's a few pics from the day so far

Tipi at the KOA... it super deluxe... like back yard camping

a pasture looking towards, "Sunny Brae"... just the simple undeveloped aspect of things here, strikes a chord in my heart.

and The Humboldt Bay, with the Southern edge of Arcata on the distant shoreline.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*pics*

pics

Arcata Marshland


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

today's jaunt
Eureka to Somoa, then Arcata.
and eventually back to the KOA to camp one more night.

hopefully get storage tomorrow, lighten the load and think about where i want to camp.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Beach along Somoa


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*from Arcata*

so far the trip has been pretty cool

today was a wasted day, simply due to co-ordinating a time to meet with a lady who owns this funky storage facility. its amazing to think that the City allows something of this "quality". but who am i to complain. for basically a buck a day... if nothing gets stolen, then its worth it.

rats... well thats another story. really... big ol huge rats, winter is approaching, so they're looking for indoors and food sources.

not exactly the circumstances that i've become accustomed to.

in this regard, i've become greatly aware "how good" i've had it, over the years.

ya... thank my lucky stars i suppose.

yesterday was a pretty cool day.

the ride was a trip

Eureka, Somoa... its seriously foggy!

the pulp mill, etc... to me it feels depressed.

its bleak... it screams black and white pics.

Today i woke up to an awesome sunrise. i was surprised to find the winds during the night had blown away fog, and the morning clear, with an orange sunrise cresting the redwood filled hills. that was a nice treat.

getting storage was a bit of bummer of sorts.
a bummer in that, its now after 6pm, so obviously my day has been shot, so its another night at the KOA in Eureka, which is only a few miles away.

but tonight, i have to set camp.

tomorrow will be another story. i should be up and out of the KOA early.
i've put somethings in storage, and cabled the bag with the PacSafe, as if that would actually be any kind of deterrent, if someone actually busted thru the doors of those old grey storage boxes.

it still blows my mind to think that... "that is actually a storage facility" there is more yet yet... and to top it off... they are mostly rented out. crazy.

the kids here in town... i'm discovering the cultural subgroups

i rode up to Humboldt University, and obviously the economics there are a lot different than the masses in town.

i've sat and chit chatted with some hobos... lots of them are trying to sell their "commodity" in stock... which blows my mind, how liberal things are here... at any given moment, the aroma whiffs thru the air.

i've met some "respectable" citizens, the types who have held their jobs, careers, raised kids, etc...

and have chit chat with a bunch of business owners.

what i hear a lot from most, is that "if you know how to work, you'll have no problem finding a job."

the lady who owns the storage facility also does a bunch of Property Management, renting out to all sorts. She is a wealth of information. local since around 77', grandkids, does website development, and scouts out locations for movies, commercials, etc... she is beyond busy...
hence the "wasted day" trying to actually make contact, get the paperwork signed, etc.

in our conversation, she's basically talked me out of touring the region of Mattole Rd, from Mattole Beach Campgrounds, to Honeydew Country Store and into Humboldt Redwoods State Park. her warnings of terrain, and weather, i took with some caution, but the on goings about Harvest Time, and the stories of recent DEA activity... well... SAFETY is #1 with me.

so perhaps a trip to Mattole Beach Campground is off the agenda

however she had nothing but great things to say of Albee Creek, the Bull Creek area in Humboldt Redwoods State Park, and North, including Patrick's Point, Stone Lagoon and into Elk Prairie Campgrounds. checking in with the Ranger and sticking to "official" campsites, is my primary tactic. hopefully that will suffice.

i'll say this much...
even the characters that are "sketchy" have been totally friendly. i keep a step or two distance, and the years of dealing with Hospital Staff and people in distress in general, my "joe friendly" tactic has been successful so far.

I've come to discover that the cool "hippy-esq" kids that i see around here...
well... i've learned that, supposedly they have "serious entitlement issues".
i guess thats where the "if you know how to work"... sentiment, comes from.

ah... right... like the kids around Ashland... the ones with the big ol dog, hippy kids, acting out their Dharma Bums notions, to discover that they stop at the Post Office to pick up daddy's check that he sends on a regular basis.

wow! i suppose in some way i'm envious, and could only dream of the luxury to live the life of a Humboldt Trustafarian.

but really... i'm much to independent to settle into a funk of chemical addiction

i read something the other day that went like this:

Hobos travel and work
Winos travel and drink
Tramps travel and dream

thats me...

From Arcata

Devo Out

peace...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*KOA Eureka, Ferndale and Fortuna*

i put the Tipi in storage, and opted for the solo shelter
the thing with the Tipi is that its so inviting to sit inside, that next thing you know, you're living your life inside the tipi. being holed up inside the tipi is not what I'm going for. I want the experience of actually being outside... that is one thing about those little solo tents, they are super fast to pitch, you get inside crash out, get up, and go.

so the solo shelter is pretty much like that but with more "pitching" options than a tent, and of course still has a wood burning stove.

KOA, Eureka this morning was wet, drizzly, fog like i've never known... 
in Monterey, the fog rolls in, there is wind associated it. 
so far, in the Arcata/Eureka area, the fog is simply thick... it sits and it doesn't seem to ever end.

packing up this morning was almost like trying to pack in the rain. you have to think about how to keep things dry, but really its futile. things get damp, and thats that.

with that in mind...
this trip, i opted to use my Kelty Light Year 25F synthetic bag

when i got back from my last trip on The Hunter 
Monterey to Ventura
i ordered a "front door" for the solo shelter, and Kifaru's Woobie 
which by the way, is totally awesome.

the Woobie is super insulating.

I like the Kelty Light Year sleeping bag for the zipper in the toe box. often after a long day on the bike, my feet and legs generate a lot of heat, and being able to unzip the toe box to cool off is great.

the Woobie is a an awesome blanket of sorts. i pretty much just lay on the sleeping bag and cover up with the woobie. there isn't much need to actually zip up in the mummy bag. that whole thing of pulling in the draw cords to bring the mummy bag around your head and face... with the woobie, its a thing of the past.

its a much easier, and nicer sleeping arrangement. typically i toss and turn thru the night.

the woobie lets me just lay it on top.

anyways... its awesome!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

into the actual town of Eureka, the sun comes out, and suddenly its 70f.

down to the Waterfront area... in the distance, you can see the bridge connecting Woodley Island, and Somoa to Eureka. the fog in the distance, seems to be lifting...

US HWY 101 goes right thru town, like the old days, before there were "Freeways"
reminds me of Santa Barbara, when there was a stop light for HWY 101

Eureka is much more of a "City" than Arcata, where the former is more of a "Town"

in Eureka, i happened to stop and take in the sights, when a lady in a Prius pulls up, her License plate reads
24 MD1, so we start talking about medicine and jobs...

Eureka seems to be a much more "viable" option than Arcata.

the lumberjack motif plays out on local murals...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

its not really so much, "the distance" as much as its really about "seeing things"
that is...
really my trip here is to experience the the locale
the riding is casual, and its a pure luxury to afford the time, to piddle my pedaling efforts

today was supposed to be a meager 23 miles 
from KOA Eureka to Riverwalk RV park here in Fortuna

however, as i had a good start this morning, the distance small, i opted to ride over to Ferndale, which all in all, is only about a 10 mile add-on

Ferndale is the Northern edge of Mattole Rd, which _would_ have been my entry point to the Lost Coast/Kings Range

however... I think I'm going to heed local advice and save for another time, perhaps with some friends... if i could ever find anyone who would actually want to tour that section and of course, getting along is a big part too.

i stopped by Rings Pharmacy in Ferndale... i think its the oldest continuous operating pharmacy in California.

being a Pharmacy Tech, it was of interest to me.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i've been using Solio for about a month now

and it seems the day of plugging my cell phone and/or iPod into the wall... those days are gone.

typically every day i place Solio on the front rack of the Dummy and let it do its thing. each day it pretty much generates enough electricity to keep the phone charged, and all the iPod use i care to zone out to.

for some time, I've been hooked on Amy Lee/Evanescence. the miles just roll by.

hwy miles, with the cars zooming by, i'd rather listen to music

other places, i like to hear the birds, and be able to engage in conversation with locals as i pass by.

the local is drop dead beautiful

here's a shot of The Dummy right off of US HWY 101, somewhere around College of The Redwoods

i ventured into Humboldt Bay National Wildlife Refuge
obviously another drop dead gorgeous area. I'm not a big "bird watching" person
but here i could definitely appreciate the wealth of Natural Resources. 
no doubt...
things like this need to be preserved...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this trip...
i've discovered the luxury of spending money

the area is full of convenient stores, maps, food, etc...

the towns are close by

here at RiverWalk RV park
obviously they have WiFi
the bike/tent camping is $13
there is a laundromat 
and even outdoor cooking burners
a rec room
a swimming pool

and just down the street food

and they even give a 10% discount at Eel River Brewery

maybe next time, as i roll back thru this area
but for now... it seems that i've been hemorrhaging money
money that i need to not let aimlessly slip away

14 months no job so far
every day is like the grains of sand in an hour glass

$100 for Amtrak
4 days at KOA Eureka @ $17/night = $68
plus $60 for storage ($30 deposit that i should get back)
a few little splurges, like cups of coffee, and the other day even a sandwich, and a coke a $6 tab

and a couple of stops at Safeway to get my ghetto small block of cheese, eggs, tomato, and even a 2liter bottle of Safeway brand Rootbeer.

spending money like crazy

i would not be surprised to discover that i've spent $250 since Friday.
$50/day... for me... that Rock Star spending

i'll be happier once i get into the Parks System where camping is under $5/night
sleeping with the critters what ever they may be...

tomorrow is into Humboldt Redwoods State Park
probably Albee Creek campgrounds. 
i plan to spend a fair amount of time in this area.

with no job, no obligations, etc...
Thanksgiving is really my only thought to reason
for pulling the eject from the land of Big Foot
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

oh man...
i knew my heart strings were a tuggin for Arcata
now... i know how and why those notions go thru my mind....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Del que say to Jerimiah something like
"i told mother Que that the Rocky Mountains is the marrow of the world, by god i was right."




_________________________________________________________________________

when i go to SoCal
the masses, the hoards, seems to me pestilence, not even a creek to sip from
not a tree in Nature
rather landscaping, sprinklers, roads, cars, cell phones...
not a fox to be found
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
dad told me that one day he drove thru the parking lot on Johnson Drive in Ventura to find a huge Golden Eagle picking at an old burrito from the Taco Bell
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i think my heart's here in these here hills
http://www.jeffersonstate.com/

peace....d


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

I stopped by Clever Cycles(http://clevercycles.com/) yesterday and they were in the process of assembling two BDs. One with a Rohloff hub. The other had been custom powdercoated black. I still have yet to see one on the road here in Portland. It's only a matter of time. I was there looking for bars for my CC. Right now it has Nitto Noodles but I'm thinking of either going back to flat bars with barends, which I have, or maybe purchasing something like some Nitto Albatross bars.

Devo, hope your adventure is going well. It certainly seems like it. Thanks for the updates. Hope all is well.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh and....*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> with no job, no obligations, etc...
> Thanksgiving is really my only thought to reason
> for pulling the eject from the land of Big Foot


...don't forget to vote!


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm really interested in some of that Kifaru stuff you are using. Do you just roll up in the poncho right on the ground? 

This is a great thread, keep the updates coming.


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hey city life ain't all bad...*

Devo,

about 8 miles from my house is Chino Hills St. Park. It is awesome in the spring.

Check out the fox on the trail. It's not all like down town L.A.

Next time you come down Ican show you a couple places that rock!

peace,

Carl


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> I'm really interested in some of that Kifaru stuff you are using. Do you just roll up in the poncho right on the ground?
> 
> This is a great thread, keep the updates coming.


the Kifaru Woobie (poncho liner) is an amazing thing. really.
its amazingly warm. last night it got down to about 45F
i was rolled up in the Woobie until about 5am, then decided to slide into my sleeping bag, just for "more comfort"

but really... the Woobie is adequate. i like to use Patagonia Capeline long johns, no socks, no beanie...


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

The Woobie looks great! Is it really worth the extra coin over a GI poncho liner? I love my GI poncho liner! I have a hard time keeping it from the kid's. 

Mojoe


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> The Woobie looks great! Is it really worth the extra coin over a GI poncho liner? I love my GI poncho liner! I have a hard time keeping it from the kid's.
> 
> Mojoe


ya the Woobie is an awesome "blanket". I imagine you're wife would claim it for herself.
its amazing
its the warmest thing I've ever tried. at soon as you drape it over yourself, its instant warm. it would be great to keep in your car.
like after a ride, sweaty, cold, drape Woobie over yourself, end of story... its really awesome.

I'm here in Fortuna at Riverwalk RV Park
i think tonight i wont even bother setting up the stove, etc...
just pitch the shelter, crash out, and get on the road early


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ok....

here we go...

update


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Fortuna into Humbold Redwoods State Park*

the plan was to get to Albee Creek Campground
however, at the intersection of Redwood HWY and Mattole Rd. the sign says...
"Albee Creek Closed for season"

i missed it by 2 days...

dooh!

i kick my self in the ass for that kind of stuff.

i mean... here i've been sans job for about 14 months, and like a silly guy, i put, basically a bunch of piddly stuff, other people's stuff, before my own.

here i've been wanting to do this "Arcata Trip" for quite some time.

and then i miss out on _this season's camping_ in The Redwoods

so my only other choice is to go to Burlington Campground

which by the way, is awesome, and by all means... not a "down grade" in the experience.

In the Redwoods, the temp is pretty cool. in the early mornings, its around 45F.

set up camp

i bought 2 batches of wood for $6 each from the Campground Hosts, John and Troyce Wetz... of whom I've made really good friends with. amazing people. really!

2 batches of wood, something like about 18 rounds of basically Fir, was a ton of wood, and i stayed for a number of days...

the stove burning most of the time i was in camp, as its obviously Heat and my method of cooking.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

as you can see, the solo shelter is pretty small

especially in comparison to the 4 man tipi

of which, I'll be using once i get back to Arcata...

i think rain is in the forecast within the next week or sooner


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*company*

a camera simply does not capture the beauty of the forest.

i think its the "scale" and/or depth of field that is impossible to capture with a typical camera. maybe a big ol panoramic camera, or one of those with a big huge glass plate that they use to expose the pic on...

even still... there is simply no way to convey the experience...

the stove is a social hot spot.
its heat, its food, and curiosity is peaked

Kurt from The Bent Spoke in Oakland...
was ridding by, and stopped to check things out.
we ended up chit chatting for sometime, i offered up a cup of coffee... and next thing i knew... my day was slipping by fast.

for anyone out there in the Oakland area.... convey a "Kurt sighting" and that he seemed to be doing well.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*day 2 in the Redwoods*

my first day there was spent in camp talking with everyone.

i met a lot of nice people, and its amazing how fast the day goes by.

the weird part about the forest is that its in constant shadow

7am is dark, 8am feels like 6:30, noon feels like about 10am, 3pm feels like evening

Kurt stopped by...
we totally got along... i felt like we could be "touring buddies".... the vibe was great.
like minds i suppose.

then some trippy tweaky type guys hopped the fence, coming from god only knows where...
i was on guard... the hairs on the back of my neck keeping me on alert

but really... as guys go... they were really just into doing their own thing... what ever that was....

and of course the whole of my set up caught their attention.

my tactic... my favorite, was to make friends, and chat up a storm....

Kurt took a look at those guys and decided to split... 
gee... thanks! but its cool. whatever... its a Public Campground, complete with a Ranger's station, etc..

soon enough "chuck" rolled up on his Lemond road bike... also curious about the stove...

the trippy tweaky guys split

Chuck was a super cool guy, in his mid 50's retired early
he used to own a steel distributing company... i can't even fathom the $$$
he'd say that he use to buy 20,000 (yes thousand) TONS of steel at a time...
SMACK! huh?

so we hung out quite a bit... he had a cool little Casita trailer
and offered up a couple of Heinekins of which i was pretty looped
we had a good solid laff at that

in general, bicycle touring, you meet a lot of cool people.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

day 2 and i made it a point to get out to go see some things

off to Founders Grove
the Redwoods there are amazing! its really beyond any words.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*day 2 continued*

the 2nd day was easily spent in Founders Grove...
and just a touch of Mattole Rd

and there is a TON of forest out there...

what i experience is smaller than a sliver of this area...

by all means....

i barely scratched the surface.

the wildlife high light thus far, has been the up close with a Black Bear

which was eating apples in a tree...

it let me get REALLY close, and was content to pose, drop apples, and do its "bear thing"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Day 3*

the 2nd day was easily spent in Founders Grove...
and just a touch of Mattole Rd

and there is a TON of forest out there...

what i experience is smaller than a sliver of this area...

by all means....

i barely scratched the surface.

Day 3, i was focused on seeing more of the area off of Mattole Rd.

specifically, i wanted to see a couple of the Trail Camps
Whiskey Flats Trail Camp
and 
Hanson Ridge Trail Camp

Humboldt Redwoods State Park, is amazing
there's a bunch of History here
J.D. Rockefeller, etc...

its amazing to see the vast expanses of forest...

heck... i think Redwood Park, Arcata City Park... is something like 600 acres... (i think)

(what is up with the MTBR server? man, its slow... or maybe its the WiFi here)


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*last note...*

man the internet connection is mega slow...
its killing me
its 7pm and i need to set up camp
shower, etc...

at least the Rec room here at Riverwalk RV park is like a living room

i got to watch some local News... etc.

oh... on the way into Fortuna...
a big ol gash in the rear T&C tyre... 
good thing i have a 2nd set of tyres for back up
but really
a set of Hutchinson Piranha 2.3's... really a back up, for dirt that i thought i might try.

as it was... i was too lazy to swap them out. so the dirt i did ride, i used the T&C's
i'm always amazed how well those tyres work.

peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ok.. gang...

I'm out of here

its almost 7:30pm now

i seriously need to get on with things.

shower, set up camp in the dark, etc...

shower!

tmrrw, is back to KOA Eureka

this trip has not been about any sort of "athletic endeavor"

that is... this "tour" is not about busting out a bunch of miles, or what ever.

as much as it is about EXPERIENCING the locale

the locale
the locale
the locale
the locale

on that note...
in somewhat discrete words... some of the locals have shown me some of their products, about the size of a 16oz Coca Cola bottle! no joke! holy smokes! 

and on that same note... i completely understand and heed the Rangers' advice/warnings... 

however... of the locals i have encountered, and I think i've covered a pretty wide cross section...
luckily so far, i have yet to find myself in any dicey situations... 
i'm amazed how casual everyone is.

today... when i got into Fortuna... a homeless lady asked me for a ride...
she 1/2 kidding of course
and when i stopped, she laffed and waved me on... 

but really!

i stopped and gave her ride!

she only tolerated about a mile or two... and the whole of the time, she was beyond smiles.

"thank you Honey"... was her thanks
&
"if you need anything, anything at all... come see me... i probably know where to get what you might be looking for."

i just smiled... she gave me a big ol stinky, sour smelling hug, with some funky teeth, and wrinkly dark facial skin...

ironically... none of the hobos have asked for a single dime.

ok....

thats it from the road....

peace out!

d-


----------



## 42hz (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! Amzing trip and photos, you truly spoil us!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Arcata*

last night I didn't bother to set up the stove in the solo shelter
it got down to about 46f
foggy
foggy
foggy

and set up on grass = moisture

early wake up

managed to be on the way around 8am

I'm glad to have choose to use my synthetic bag, and of course the Woobie is awesome.

i splurged and stopped by the 76 Station, bought a cup of coffee and a muffin

the scene at the gas station is almost like a Truck Stop, lots of Blue Collar workers 
i think my saving grace is the Dummy. i could only imagine what it would be like to stand there in Spandex with a road bike... i can imagine the locals laffing

however... with the O.D. Green Dummy, some digi cammo on the Fuel Cell that Jeff sent me...
I'm pretty much "good to go".

the local guys (young men), typically give me the "mad dog" look, then they start asking questions.

along the route back to Arcata, i was surprised to see some those guys driving by, they giving me the thumbs up as they pass.

all in all... another nice day.

the weather was pretty cold.

foggy
foggy 
foggy

cold

around 50f 
necessitated booties, gloves with Windstopper, and a beanie

here in Arcata, i dropped my stuff back at Storage
hit the grocery stores

i am totally amazed with the Arcata Co-Op

consequently I've got a TON of food... another big huge dumb load

good thing I've planned short jaunts. i don't think i have any 40 mile days...

tomorrow should find me at Patrick's Point
and i think i may stay there for a few days...
i suppose i might think about finding a book that i'd like to read

the weather is starting to turn
at least that's what it seems like
but me not being a local... i really don't know what the weather looks like as it turns...
NOAA forecasts some rain

at night its been getting a bit colder, and i've only been here for about a week

so i put up the solo shelter, and have swapped out to the 4 man tipi

and with the experience of being in Humboldt Redwoods State Park, I've discovered how particular the Rangers are about collecting ANY kind of wood. however, for $6 its pretty much a full BOB trailer bag worth of wood, that needs to be split.

so i've grabbed my hatchet too
gee... another hunk of metal to drag around.

the dummy is holding up just fine
the only instance was the flat i got yesterday... and really i half expected something like that on this trip, because the rear tyre i was using was a freebie that i scored out of the trash from the shop when i was working there.

the V-racks, Snapdeck... that whole section, has some wiggle to it. i'd like to figure out how to STOP that.
maybe i could have my buddy Ernie machine out some of those funky clamps that Xtracycle is now offering.

so here i am at the "Digital Deli" in Arcata
all the shopping done...
all the gear re-situated
and i should be staying at the KOA Eureka... yet once again.
man... at $17/night for the KOA... this trip is adding up
especially since i have NO JOB.
if i can managed for another year... i'll be surprised and totally stoked/amazed

well... today's pics aren't much
that is to say... they aren't of any spectacular scenery

The Dummy at the gas station
the ghetto storage... i was happy to find that the rats did not break into my stuff... AWESOME! (i was a bit worried)
and The Dummy in front of the Digital Deli, which has a fast WiFi (i like that)

its 4:30pm, and i'm still in Arcata at the deli
i need to pedal the mega load, down the road back to the KOA Eureka, set up camp, etc...
and hopefully, get an early start, and get to Patrick's Point in the early afternoon... that would be great.
tomorrow's jaunt about 24 miles.

peace...d


----------



## tjp (Feb 17, 2004)

*Enjoying your blog!*

Some advice from a resident -

While you're in Trinidad - Veggie burritos at the Chevron are to die for. Seriously. A real kitchen.

Coffee, internet and local vibe at the Beachcomber, across from the Trinidad elementary school.

Check out College cove and Moonstone beach.

Arcata

Bike shop - Revolution

Good, cheap food and local vibe - Japhy's (up the street a few doors from Muddy's), Arcata Pizza/Deli, Los Bagels (local institution, try the sticky bun and lime-corn cookies), Noodle House (next to bagels), Saturday Farmers market is a must, it's a community gathering place, coffee at Wildberries or Muddy's.

Make a trip to Blue Lake, taste beer at Mad River Brewery, check out Del Arte and the Logger Bar.

PM me for more advice - I grew up in Prunedale (25 years), so I know something of the difference between the two places. This is a much different place than Monterey, but in a good way. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Good write up, Devo!*

Man, I sometimes get itching to bike tour, especially when things have been super busy at work. These days I get home from work, play with the kid for an hour, give him a bath, hand off to mommy for bed, then I just flop my ass on the couch cause I got nothing left. Cycling recharges my batteries, but I've been too busy to do anything more than a couple hour ride on the weekend, and I'm happy I can get that much in. As much as I would love to 'Hop the fence' for a week, touring is of out of the question for me right now.

House
House projects: I have to dig drainage trenches and lay pipe in the side yard before it starts raining for realz, ugh. REplace some of the crappier windows, plumbing, etc. 
Wife
Kid
Second kid on the way
Lots to do before birthday in February, and mommy will have to hand off more household stuff to me as she gets bigger.

I love my wife and kids, but I do envy your solo self-propelled life at times. At least I get to live vicariously through your posts a bit.


----------



## bigflax925 (Aug 15, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> Man, I sometimes get itching to bike tour, especially when things have been super busy at work. These days I get home from work, play with the kid for an hour, give him a bath, hand off to mommy for bed, then I just flop my ass on the couch cause I got nothing left. Cycling recharges my batteries, but I've been too busy to do anything more than a couple hour ride on the weekend, and I'm happy I can get that much in. As much as I would love to 'Hop the fence' for a week, touring is of out of the question for me right now.
> 
> House
> House projects: I have to dig drainage trenches and lay pipe in the side yard before it starts raining for realz, ugh. REplace some of the crappier windows, plumbing, etc.
> ...


Well said.

Sounds like my life closely parallels yours, although I get half the riding in. At least someone out there is doing this so we can sit here and dream.


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*Ride to work....*

Dudes,

Life is about choices, Conscious and Unconscious ones, Devo is in a beautiful spot from our perspective. The bicycle lifestyle is a cool one indeed. I have decided to try to undo some of my decisions and strive towards that pathway; "bicycle life style". It is a journey and like all journeys it takes an initial step. I made a goal of riding to work at least 3 day a week to work. since my trip is 30 miles each way, i went e-assist to help bring down the time on the road. It all balances since e-assist reduced about 50 % of my effort my miles per week tripled and weekends are almost car free even more riding in. So in summation I think that with a firm decision and a first step we all can begin a journey towards a goal of "Bicycle Lifestyle"
another cat out there doing it is http://www.russroca.com or http://www.epicureancyclist.blogspot.com

Peace,

Carl
http://www.xtracycle.blogspot.com


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

My Dummy is starting to get those wiggles too. Booties at 50 degrees? I don't put those on until 35 degrees! I spent some quality time with the Dummy yesterday 76 miles left the house at 10 am, got home at 8:45 pm. Rode with my friend who just got back from riding to Guatemala from Cleveland. Started at 32 degrees it got up to high 40's. Good day on the bike.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Been thinking of that.*



kwikfile said:


> Dudes,
> 
> Life is about choices, Conscious and Unconscious ones, Devo is in a beautiful spot from our perspective. The bicycle lifestyle is a cool one indeed. I have decided to try to undo some of my decisions and strive towards that pathway; "bicycle life style". It is a journey and like all journeys it takes an initial step. I made a goal of riding to work at least 3 day a week to work. since my trip is 30 miles each way, i went e-assist to help bring down the time on the road. It all balances since e-assist reduced about 50 % of my effort my miles per week tripled and weekends are almost car free even more riding in. So in summation I think that with a firm decision and a first step we all can begin a journey towards a goal of "Bicycle Lifestyle"
> another cat out there doing it is http://www.russroca.com or http://www.epicureancyclist.blogspot.com
> ...


I do bike commute from time to time. Main problem is, if I bike commute, I get home two hours later than if I drive myself to work, and I miss my kid's bedtime. This also lays all the bedtime duties on my wife, and she often works until late, being self employed and all.

I hear ya, tho. Once my wife's schedule lightens up, I'm going to resume a couple times a week, and just try to cut out of work early... make up for it by working later on the days I drive. I'm even contemplating a 'no matter what the weather' kinda ride. I already do weekend rides rain or shine. I'd like to burn fewer dead dinosaurs, get stronger legs, get more 'me' time in.


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*Yeah life get in the way of life*

Yeah dude youa re doing when you can ad that's all that anyone can do. i have a 30 mile commute so the time thing is a biggy.

Peace,

carl


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*dewalt*

10/28

I pull into the KOA Eureka...
at this point its becoming like home...

I notice a motorbike, took a quick gander, as i was heading out to find some deadfall for the stove in the tipi...

from a distance, I noticed the metal cargo box on the rear... the bike is red...
the width of the tyre... i didn't know what it was....
me thinking probably a BMW 650 or something like that...

i get back...
and i end up chatting with the guy

irony...

ok...

his name is dewalt
he's from South Africa, recently moved to Raleigh, NC...
going thru a bunch of life changes...
so he's on a motorbike

he's 9 days older than me

there he is... riding all over the place... 
"running from his problems"
or figuring them out... on the bike... or just simply riding the bike

we spend the night over the stove in the tipi
we pretty much have a trippy opposite inverse/greatest common denominator
kind of a life

it was a trip
it was almost like

if anyone out there is/was a big Northern Exposure fan...
when Chris's 1/2 brother (Bernard) comes into town on a Harley... 
but they dont know they're 1/2 brothers... dad was a traveling man
they hit it off... finish each other's sentences... etc

under the influence of the Aurora Borealis
Chris and Bernard end up in the same dream... 
with Carl Jung driving a their dad's semi truck...

the experience was very much similar to something akin to that

except DeWalt, speaks a funky kind of english.... Africon

there he is... 
on this awesome new Kawi Verseys motor bike, that we cant get here in Cali
something like about $8k with all panniers, etc...
and he's camping out of a pup tent... living out of dinners... gas stations, etc...

there i am with The Dummy pedaling along... with a 4 man tipi and wood burning stove...

a lot of the trip is very much like that

as if....

The Universe is playing out before my eyes...

almost as if....

in The Truman Show... of sorts

kind of like... Plato's allegory of the cave

life playing out before me

and maybe... if i'm sly enough... somehow... i can catch a glimpse of "the creator" as the stage sets change

Bigfoot?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*onto Patrick's Point*

Leaving Arcata... heading north

I was amazed to see this cool caution light, that actually has a "bicycle detector" loop in the pavement somewhere that starts the Caution Lights a flashin...

and if the light didn't start a flashin by the time a cyclist gets to a certain point... there is a button you can push to manually active the Caution Lights... very much like the Cross Walk button.

i reached the small town of Trinidad, which by the way is absolutely beautiful!

stopped at the pier took some pics, the scenery is amazing!

a raven overhead was pestering a hawk, as i was climbing way back up from the beach

me listening to the ruckus overhead...

until it dawns on me... that this little comotion has been going on for some time now...
as The Dummy is very much loaded up
me with provisions to last at least a solid week...

i decide to stop and snap some pics...

i've seen ravens and hawks go at it many times before...

but what was unique about this little episode, was that the day as dead still... not a wisp of wind in the air...

before coming to a stop, i realize that the Raven is probably keeping the hawk from reaching any kind of decent altitude and/or an open field where it can fly away on a thermal...

of course... being that Hawk's wings are different than Raven's wings...

and to this day... I've never seen a Raven carve a thermal

sure enough, as i stop, their combat plays out before me...
the Raven with shorter, quicker strokes of the wings... and systematically driving the hawk out of altitude

until... the Hawk is forced to fight back...

i was thoroughly entertained for at least 5 minutes, as the Hawk, had now become steadfast in holding its relative position over an open field and street where i stood, with whiffs of the near by vegetation passing my nose...

a dead give away... of a thermal

( you know... those days.... when you can smell the water evaporating from the pavement... or you can actually smell the dirt.. or grass... whatever it is... maybe its a cow pasture... when there is no wind... but you can smell the ground... you know its because heat is rising... its a big ol thermal)

sure enough... the hawk manages to make a few hard carves in the thermal, with its wings wide and it circles away... as the Raven finally gives up chase... being too much work to keep flapping in effort to match pace with the non-effort of the circling hawk...

animals are smart

not too late in the early afternoon, i make it to Patrick's Point where the campground is almost completely empty.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Patrick's Point and Jaik Freeman*

I arrived early enough to goof off a little bit before it got dark
and shot some cool pics

really, its pretty dam hard to screw up shooting pics with scenery like this...

in my rationale... these days... as our world (U.S. Economy) is going cattywompus 
my heart says to me... "if I'm going to be living off of the like of Ramen and Udon noodles, sharing housing, etc... i may as well be broke in a beautiful place...

those tugs at my heart strings from Arcata are definitely being satiated... and then some!

so it goes... that i'm very out going... i like to make friends... and i actually go out of my way to get to know other cyclists... exchange info, etc...
as you all can see...

so this is Jaik Freeman 33 or 34 
of Venice, Ca.
ironically he knows of The Counter a hamburger joint my brother-in-law manages in Santa Monica, and when i showed him pics of my brothers, he could swear that he's seen Dallas in places...

in fact...

as it was... there we where
halloween night... hanging out in the tipi... by the fire
me showing him pics of last year's halloween, Dylan, Dallas, and myself, in Century City, on bikes... 
when he says...
"ok... this shot you took... if you went down the street maybe another 2 blocks... thats pretty much where i live."

holy smack! huh?

see... the Universe it a trip like that...

Jaik (sp?)... and "Freeman" to boot... so i ask... "are you jewish?"
of course my siblings are jewish... Fairfax area... LA and all that...
you know... Power Plant Choppers... Yaniv Evans... ??? ya... jewish

anyways... a close coincidence... but not much more than that...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

on a NX tangent

sometime back this year...

i actually met the real "Joel Fleischman"

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=391518&page=4

scroll down a bit... he's the guy in the red vest

ironically...

we had met in Big Sur, at Pfeiffer Park... he riding a Bike Friday...

and i tell him... hey man... I actually know Jeff Linder... being that he lives in Monterey... and once upon a time... i use to ride with him, and we'd talk of using a Bike Friday... i think a "Dirty Lama" for me to race 24hr solo...

anyways...

another trippy way The Universe is playing out...

the real... the factual... Joel Fleischman...
he lives in Tahoe

on that trip... he was riding down to LA for his brother's wedding...

pretty trippy...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*of Patrick's Point*

one little write up is simply not enough

in the morning Jaik was off on his southern route...
not before of course, stopping by the Tipi... me already having the stove fired up... hot water, coffee... etc...

Jaik is a cool guy, he's going up to UBI for the brazing class in April... and in many ways... our minds clicked...

i guess... its simply by default of being in the same region of The Universe, and having a similar operating system...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*long low and slow... extended recon mission*

this trip...
i call it The Arcata trip...

i read somewhere... "Arcata" meaning landing place... or place to land... something like that.

of course, i could be going much faster... lighter... and whizzing by...

but this trip... is really about me getting the "feel" of the place as i can... 
because... I actually think i want to LIVE here.

so the go is long low and slow... look at everything... talk to everyone... read everything...
and enjoy... tea... coffee... heat... and real food... well... sort of real food.

the Campground Host at Patrick's Point was friendly enough
a far cry from John and Troyce at Burlington Campgrounds in Humboldt Redwoods

at Patrick's Point, even thou the park pretty much empty... the host told me i could only stay 2 nights...

good thing, the first day, i arrived somewhat early, and had the late afternoon/early evening to look around.

my second day there, i spent the whole of it tracing as much of it as i possibly could.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Patrick's Point to Elk Prairie*

with only 2 nights at Patrick's Point, i was off to Elk Prairie Campgrounds

being now November, the weather is turning... its rained a bunch

at Elk Prairie i end up under cover for an extra day... as I get my first taste of Humboldt Rain.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

leaving Patrick's Point... along HWY 101... a whole herd of Elk

wow! i'm beyond stoked! i've never seen wild elk...

and in many ways, it saddens my heart to see that this is what's left

i can only imagine... as in the book, The Ohlone Way... herds of Elk 500 strong, numerous through out the hills... Tule Reed... and the San Joaquin a giant wetlands...

here in Humboldt County... its obvious... the impact of Humanity... the forest... the pulp... the Gold... the whole plight right before my eyes.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*onto Elk Prairie, passing thru Orick*

passing thru Orick...

the contrast of this County is amazing...

one one hand there are the obvious beautiful Redwoods... however as i learn more...
that too... really only a shard of a preserve...

the awesome victorian homes... the kids at the Uni... with their new cars

the hobos in the city park... in Arcata

the whole of prop 215 playing out

the locals... trying to pay the bills

towns like Eureka... a once boom town to the Gold Rush, and timber industry...
industry now fading... the City anxious for any kind of business... as they hope primarily some kind of productive industry... in my heart... i start to wonder of frame building in Eureka... my own biz

so with it goes... the poverty 
the little towns...

at Burlingtong Campgrounds, i spoke to a hispanic guy, who drives a fuel truck something like 14hrs a day, delivering Diesel Fuel, living in Scotia... where the lumber mill is the primary industry...
Geraldo telling me of numerous times, in the early mornings, as the deer meander along the stacks of lumber, with a Puma stalking...

right in the lumber yard!

to my uneducated eye... me the passer-by... riding thru Orick... it seems to me... a town, living off of the migrating RV Tourist...

now November... the season has passed... and so it seems the town too... closed down, to the greater extent...

in the back of my mind... I keep envisioning John J...

that is...

John J RAMBO!

hitch hiking... walking thru town... the local Sheriff picks him up... and drops him off at the edge of town...

that scene seems to strike Deja Vu with me...

of course... I'm ignorant, and i have no clue...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*around Stoney Lagoon*

Around Stoney Lagoon...

prior to Orick...

i was awestruck with the scenery...

i notice a green touring rig approaching...

me thinks... LHT?

yup... sure enough

dude's name is Fred

another cool cat

whats not to love about Touring?

as i am now 40

i guess that makes me somewhat older now...

and i've got the Touring Bug... the days of racing... i think are long gone for me... maybe.

what stuck in my mind?

a Fred quote, "what's the best part about being caught sleeping somewhere you were'nt suppose to be? you already got your sleep."

for me... thats a little bit much. i'd much rather check in with The Ranger, and be legit... last thing i want is trouble... with anyone.. and/or any Authority.

however... to each their own... and really... thats what its all about...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*into Elk Prairie*

i was amazed, and totally stoked with Elk Prairie 
being that there is so much LEGAL bicycle trail to ride

really what it is... is that there is a bunch of Forest Service roads available...

from my "virtual recon"... internet research... i had realized this... and the lure of Gold Bluffs Beach... Ossagone Campground... the whole of 20 miles of dirt road, in a National Park, along a wild (preserved) coast line... seriously pulled my heart strings.

Elk Prairie did not disappoint!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*on wood...*

i've become very much aware of the Conservation

in The Los Padres, i was quick to collect deadfall for the stove
however, here in the National and State Parks, in the Campgrounds, there is a strong No Wood Gathering policy, and really for the wood burning stove in the tipi, the amount they sell per bundle is really a big ol bunch... often its enough to last thru the night, the morning's meal, and probably a bit for the next night.

for a typical bon fire... the bundle would be simply a token gesture, maybe just enough to get the feeling of a campfire, hence "the camping experience".

i've come to very much appreciate the uber utilitarian aspect of The Dummy... it hauls
it goes... 
and with knobs... it traverses... tactical crawl, capable machine...

tipi and dummy... blows people's minds...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*of Udon*

serious Udon kick...
egg, and broccoli

the thing about wood... specifically the bundles they sell
is that for the stove... the bundles are actually too long... therefore... good thing that I've carried along my hatchet, effectively multiplying the fuel...
as its imperative to halve the length to fit the stove... and of course, those big pieces much too large, splitting them into 1/2" to 1" round strips are the best... therefore suddenly now... the bundle has tripled or maybe even 4x the volume of the original bundle...

that stove rocks like that... its amazing.

run the stove thru the night...

i've come to a point where the Natural surroundings have completely overcome my once insatiable demand for my iPod, and now the rustle of the wind thru the boughs, the curious sniffs of fox, the calls of coyote, and hoots of owls capture my minds thoughts, as i stumble in effort to try and identify them...

i picked up a book... "where Bigfoot walks"

the author PhD Ecology Yale...

at this point in my life... 40 years old, no obligations, and i dare say... i'd say its safe to say, that I'm in love with the out of doors...

notions of an education in that direction peak my interests, damn the corporate world...
i suppose i'm old enough and jaded enough with Corporate Psychology... those methods of Submissive Coercion in direct relation to the dollar... i can live without.

these days, i'm happy to stare at scat, and ponder 
those huckleberries, how much does it take to produce purple scat?
upon unzipping a door to the tipi, finding a morning statement...
much more poignant that the LA Times upon the porcelain throne...
and i wonder if those Coyote calls... those yips, as if laughter thru the night... scurried foot steps along the tipi skirt...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

morning mist
coffee
eggs, tomato, some pepper jack cheese and tortilla

tipi stove smudging in the morning


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*to Gold Bluffs Beach*

my first day in Prairie Creek Redwoods State Park

The Dummy now shod front and rear with those $15 each Hutchinson Piranha 2.3's i bought from a buddy...

off to see Gold Bluffs Beach...
all the riding legal... 
and magnificent

i can only imagine the world before saws, gunpowder, and iron

what a paradise it must have been...

when elk roamed in large numbers

Grizzlies abound, condors over head, salmon, trout, fox, and not one road


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*of Ferns and Elk*

passing Gold Bluffs beach, now Fern Canyon
the water there pristine... i sipped on my hands and knees... an American Dipper... an Ouzel of sorts, like a Wenzel (i think) doing what Dippers do, dip 
i suppose they fed off of anything they can catch... bugs, and maybe even small fish...

at any rate... the sad part is that these birds... are pretty much only found in clean pristine creeks. i've now seen two, in my life... once in Big Sur, somewhere above Sykes hot springs.

Fern Canyon, reminded me of Hawaii... perhaps Kauai. The Fern Grotto, and it came to mind how there, in Hawaii.. the Fern Grotto fading away... as the sun, the environment changing... and now the ferns fading... i suppose a kin to the glaciers...

i suppose i better get to Glacier National Park, Montana, before they too succumb to man's efforts...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*onto Ossagone*

recon Ossagone... as i had notions of camping this section

and perhaps i may camp there on my return to Arcata, the return leg Southbound... passing Prairie Creek Redwoods State Park

along the Coastal Trail of which it is legal to ride your bicycle

i encountered Elk... but this time... a bit different, in that its not simply on the side of the HWY, but rather, 20 miles from park HQ, in an isolated area...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Ossagone*

Ossagone, being the most NW, boundary of the Park that i could access with a bicycle.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

returning... to the campground...
with the Dummy
and a little bit of a load... as its a campground, the tipi not secure... therefore, i carry my MacBook... and rain loomed overhead all day... so a full complement of rain gear... a water filter, some food, etc... just in case

so it was a little bit of a load.

Gold Bluffs, the Coast Trail, and Ossagone where my primary objectives in the leg of my Arcata Trip recon mission... and i do love it. to fathom that this could possibly be in my backyard, within a 40 or 50 mile bike ride from Arcata... a dream for sure... i can see me on a tear of sorts, on The Hunter going light in the summer months, and god only knows what other locales loom within striking distance. those places that i could access in 72 to 96hrs going light and fast, to those remote places, where bears are a very likely chance, a big male elk, and maybe to simply sleep under a tarp for a few moments, and be face to face with the world...

returning to the campground, it was 4pm leaving Ossagone, when i decide to venture and find a couple more remote campgrounds, Miners Ridge Trail Camp, and Gold Bluffs Beach Environmental Camp...

being solo, with the somewhat unknowns... i pretty much stick to operating at around 40% of my capacity, that being of physical ability, bicycle handling, logistics of food, clothing, equipment, and of course time.

because all it takes is a wrong turn, a mechanical of any sort, at any particular time, and it could get uncomfortable real quick.

and so it was... a minor thumping in my chest, a rear flat. The Dummy isn't the easiest beast to service when it comes to the rear wheel. there it was already around 5pm, in the dark of the forest, wet, cold, me low on blood sugar, ready for dinner, wet with the days effort, rain pitter pattering at intervals, the bike totally muddy, and a rear flat in an unknown area.

dusk... hunkering down, with my head to the ground, with high ledges surrounding, the rim full of gunk from the day's ride...

wizard of oz, flying monkeys, tin men, big foot, owls, banana slugs, and the ever present caution to Pumas. Puma. Puma...

with frame pump near... and headlamp in place, i made the repair, in the most open spot i could find, giving me the most distance from any ledge... as if that would make a difference?

flat fixed, and i was back on my way...

Halloween Night.... 5:30-ish... retracing my way, hansel and grettle-esq, mixed with the black and white of Sleepy Hallow... the wet mossy muddy double track, with shadow everywhere, owls flitter past, me now running around 70% effort, and constantly forcing myself to run the brake and not get to carried away with the speed...

out of the forest and into the opening of Elk Prairie... i found sunshine... 
with that... my heart's elation


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*at camp... rain looms*

at camp rain looms over head... 
me wet with the day's effort, i scrounge thru my bags to find a Snicker's bar, tea, wood, etc...
my shoes wet, the whole deal. i need to change clothes, maybe even wipe down if i have that luxury available.

i did a quick loop around the campground, and sure enough only 2 other sites occupied.

at the tipi, i'm fiddling around, and a fellow camper pulls up on his MTB with his little boy in a trailer. Gary offers up a Henry Weinhart Heffenwiezen!

wow! i haven't had beer like that in ages... it was the best

Gary, from New Zealand... in his days before parenthood, toured NZ, & France. His wife was a bicycle touring guide in South Africa. we talked about the tipi, the dummy, touring and all that there is to enthusiastically ramble on.

not long after, i hear the squeal of brakes... me thinking its Gary again...

being that the Hike/Bike camping is separate from the regular campsites, for cars, RV's, motorbikes, and such...

but instead, its a young couple


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*70's Free Spirit*

I'm ecstatic to have company...
the drops coming down... 
i go up to them right away... say hello, welcome them to the camping area, and give a little insight to the elevation differences and the looming rain...

as i had given it solid thought to set up the Tipi, putting it atop the highest ground i could find in the area, being the tipi has no floor.

my choice verbiage short of suggesting they camp near the tipi, of which they asked if it were too close.

"of course not"...

"i purposely spoke in that way, short of asking your company"

we all laffed

Mike and Sharon
from Canada
on MATCHING

i say again

MATCHING

something like 1976-ish Free Spirit bicycles from Sears

all original

day #54 for the young couple

Mike amidst pursuing a medical degree... MD
Sharon 1 class away from graduating with a degree in Law

they set up camp...

i make fire...

we share Halloween Night

they with their cans of food
baked beans, corn, pop corn, mashed potato

me, with my typical Udon, broccoli and an egg.
green tea.

the rain comes down in sheets
it pours, its like living inside a drum
the taught pitch of the tipi

night falls...

i stay up reading

arachnids hunt with my confines


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*rain day*

Saturday 11/1/08 is rain all day long

and i mean RAIN!

i ran over to get more wood, 2 whole bundles!

register for another day... no camp host to limit my stay... the Ranger never said otherwise...

Mike, Sharon and myself, spent the day around the stove, they playing cards, mostly Spite and Malice (however that goes), me reading my book, sipping tea.

at times the tipi so crazy hot, the doors open, rain coming in, and we'd laff

run outside in the down pour, get soaking wet, and dash in the tipi, steam off...

evening came... the rain continued... Sharon got really good at keeping the stove stoked. i was glad of that, being that typically, i am the stoker of my own stove, however...

she being raised in Canada on a goat farm, fully adept to the use of a small hatchet and wood burning stove.

i've met some of the nicest people in my life on this trip. these kids are pure innocence, 100% pure to the world, riding from Canada to Mexico where they hope to do some backpacking. all of 21 years old.

Sharon's dad, "the crazy bike guy" of the town, cannot let a bike go to waste. hence their matching 1976-ish Free Spirits.

when i meet people like this... I have hope for Humanity.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Sunday ramble*

Mike and Sharon pack up
me with the stove burning
a bit of breakfast, and they are off.

for me... i had planed a trip to Flint Ridge Campground.

with no Ranger around during my stay at Elk Prairie, i did not have the opportunity to inquire of the campground, and/or route.

so it goes Mike and Sharon leave, me thinking i have about a 10 mile jaunt.

i've got firewood left over.

at Patrick's Point I also had left over firewood, so i had stashed it in the Bear Box, and maybe someone will use it, or maybe it will still be there on my return leg.

so i get on my way around 11am, with casual motivation. such to the extent that i decide to pack my firewood and haul that too...

what the heck right? may as well...

as soon as i get onto the roadway, i met Tom.

I mean... i had not even exit the Campground.

Tom riding up to Tacoma

then a couple of guys on MTBs pull up, whom live in Arcata.

ARCATA! i tell them i want to move there. we chit chat a bunch, and they trip out on the Dummy, and the fact that i'm hauling firewood to boot!

Tom and I ride along Newton B Drury Scenic Railway, thru more Redwoods, until i get to Coastal Drive, where Flint Ridge Campground is located.

Tom, another cool, kid, just graduated from the University of Vermont with a degree in Ecology.

man! whats up with these cool kids! thats the place to be! with the cool kids on bikes, educated, and following their hearts.

on Coastal Drive, the pitch is up and down, the heft of my load, i laff, and i hadn't even changed the front tyre, so i'm riding on those Hutchinson Piranha 2.3's

its cold. it rains... its cold
its windy

when i packed the tipi, it was soaking wet, so its like 3 times heavier... plus its wet.
and i have firewood...

did i mention i was carrying yet another big dumb load?

along Coastal drive, where the scene is breath taking, the isolation, pitting in my stomach.

i find Flint Ridge Campground, and its really a Trail Camp. Isolated, wet. and on the western side of a ridge line, in the direct face of incoming weather.

Ravens fly "slope" in +30mph wind... and i fantasize of R/C gliders in that thick moist cold air, with all its density and speed.

at Flint Ridge my gut feeling says leave. I find scat all over the place. big breaks in the shrubs, and i think... bears.

the ground still has puddles, the mud black and slippery.

i find banana slugs coitus


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*where to go?*

with Flint Ridge a bust, where to go?
along Klamath Beach Rd. there are plenty of RV parks...
however... the low laying land, the ground pooling
i ride
and ride
and ride...

my gut feeling uneasy

and i'm still hauling firewood

i pass residences in shambles...

i get to the town of Klamath
me thinking there must be some decent camping here.

every place I see, has puddles... and rain is on the way

i pass Paul and Babe

and try for the Hostel that is mapped ahead.

upon arrival... closed. open Friday and Saturday... off season

snap some awesome sunset shots.

where to stay?

its almost dark

its cold

i've ridden more than i had thought

plus i'm carrying fire wood

did i mention that?
that today's load is big and dumb?

i turn around
head South

and here i sit

at Trees Motel

directly across the street from Paul and Babe

there is 1 car in the parking lot, 1 car other than the Hotel Keep

i did laundry in the sink with Phels-Naptha
turned on the heater
check my e-mails
charged batteries
cooked some food
took a long hot shower
drank a soda
ate some Fritos
pulled the Tipi out, and let it hang dry in the shower

i'll sleep in a bed, the first in over 2 weeks

tomorrow... who knows...

the forecast... rain, rain, rain, rain, rain...
i think 5 days

i heard there is a Hostel in Crescent City
i need to look into that
maybe i'll stay there

my thoughts of Jedidiah Smith, with all the rain, and the way the campgrounds have been pretty much closed for the season...

my thoughts lead me back to Arcata

perhaps time in town, and maybe find a place to stay for a week or so.
maybe a Craigslist thing
maybe look into a job

maybe a bike shop
maybe i could crash on a couch for a week, and work in a shop

a trail run of sorts

go to SoCal for Thanksgiving

and have notions of UHaul by December


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

one last blip

i pull into a little market here in Klamath

a guy coming out of the store staring at me... i've gotten use to that... i say hello
and he asks, "is that an xtracycle"

no its a Surly Big Dummy

and so it goes...

turns out...

it Neil Gunton, of Medford, OR
the guy who owns, www.crazyguyonabike.com

what are the chances...
the timing
the time and space...

The Universe is talking to me... 
there has to be a way
i can feel it

that is... a way other than the way that I've been down...

so thats it

up dated

peace...d


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Devo, thanks for all the posts. Your adventure continues. Good stuff. Amazing stuff. Meeting people and exchanging stories but also being able to just enjoy the solitude of pedaling the bike through big trees. I'm very happy for you.

Totally off topic but I got my new Rivendell together and put like 200 miles on it last week alone. The best ride of last week took in some backroads/dirt which was exactly what I got this bike for. Also did my last rando event of the year. I love the new bike. A link here if you're interested:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157608457479476/

So Devo, I'm just curious, what are you reading? Thanks again for all the posts. I'm looking forward to the next ones. I'm off on the bike myself in a little while.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

dfltroll said:


> Devo, thanks for all the posts. Your adventure continues. Good stuff. Amazing stuff. Meeting people and exchanging stories but also being able to just enjoy the solitude of pedaling the bike through big trees. I'm very happy for you.
> 
> Totally off topic but I got my new Rivendell together and put like 200 miles on it last week alone. The best ride of last week took in some backroads/dirt which was exactly what I got this bike for. Also did my last rando event of the year. I love the new bike. A link here if you're interested:
> 
> ...


I'm reading "where BigFoot walks"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Arcata Couch Surfing?*

the rains are here, I'm up in Klamath
I think I'm heading back south
maybe a couple of days away from Arcata

I'm looking for a place stay in Arcata for a couple of weeks (KOA Eureka @ $17/night is adding up fast) that way, i can spend more time actually in town, and feel things out a bit more. primarily a job. perhaps wrench, and/or do the Rx Tech gig.

at this point i still need to go to SoCal and visit with family for Thanksgiving.

a lot of variables still in the air, but thats the general direction.

so if anyone knows of anything, please let me know.

i've been thinking about using Craigslist to post.

the last thing i want to happen, is to go to SoCal for thanksgiving, pack up, uhaul, et al, move to Arcata, and have things fall apart.

i'm thin on cash, so this potential move, is critical. that is... i cannot afford to screw it up.

peace...d


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Try couchsurfing.com, there are like 187 people listed in Arcata. A friend of mine used that site for his cross-country tour. You need to develop a profile and get feedback from people, so it might be tough to start out but once you are established you can do pretty well.


----------



## Littlemissy (Jun 1, 2006)

Don't forget to let your girlfriend know what you are doing, since I guess you are moving , and your stuff is still at her house. I take it wont be around for her B-day either.


----------



## broken_cynic (Jul 9, 2008)

"_i can only imagine the world before saws, gunpowder, and iron_"

Before bicycles and camp stoves? =) Kidding of course, the sentiment is well taken!

I keep thinking that you could probably support yourself with a lightweight subscription or donation driven blog, especially if updates were as frequent and as rich as today! Of course that runs the risk of expanding beyond 'lightweight' and running into spiraling problems of complexity and cost to grow.


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

Devo, I think I love you.


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> on Coastal Drive, the pitch is up and down, the heft of my load, i laff, and i hadn't even changed the front tyre, so i'm riding on those Hutchinson Piranha 2.3's


Hey Devo... You have any issues with the chain hitting the rear tire with 2.3's on? I have a WTB 2.4 on right now and the chain rubs the tire bad in 32 x 32. I probably need a longer bb.

Mojoe


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*on tyres.. brief*



Mojoe said:


> Hey Devo... You have any issues with the chain hitting the rear tire with 2.3's on? I have a WTB 2.4 on right now and the chain rubs the tire bad in 32 x 32. I probably need a longer bb.
> 
> Mojoe


I have not tried WTB 2.4's.

however upon initial build i set the dummy up with Maxis HolyRollers, and i think they are 2.5's. i cant remember if the chain rubbed.

with the Hutchinson Piranha 2.3's, i think i've been on them for almost a week now. the chain does not rub. however, any kind of mud on them, the chain simply cleans the tyre.

consequently, over the last week, which has been nothing but solid rain, the drive train on the Dummy has taken a solid thrashing. with out incident, i may add.

the rear tyre, Piranha, has now had 3 flats. its obvious as to the mega stress on those lightweight tyres with a big Dumb load.

today, i flatted, didn't help, that i've now resigned to hauling a bundle of wood added to the load.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*000 steel wool*



SSSasky said:


> Devo, I think I love you.


triple-ot (000) steel wool
smeared with White Petroleum Jelly...
on a bed of dried moss, (old man's beard)
with Jimmy sprinkles of magnesium 
upon a fold of paper

a strike along the flint...

and poof! viola! as if a magic act

FIRE!

and fire that burns!

ignites, pretty damp things...

i'm amazed.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Revolution*

of lates

its been rain

its been rain

and rain, that i haven't known since perhaps Ft. Sherman Panama
or maybe days on Kauai

in the last few days, i was riding in a deluge so strong, and so silver, rivulets running the gutters, me thinks, to stop in awe of the gushing in a gutter, as if i've never seen such a force in a gutter, perhaps, Sept to Dec 1987 Ft. Sill Oklahoma... maybe then

the silver so strong, the strobe of my lights front and rear, at times flashing from the silver black top, drops so big, i simply rode open mouthed, the water, something a kin to Mana from Heaven, for this SoCal raised...

the 4 man tipi has been its own Hostel of sorts

lately I run into Canadians. this past 2 days, 2 brothers, Joel and Derek, 23 and 21 years old, young, on an adventure, riding to Mexico

living in the tipi, with the downpours, like being inside a drum, we'd stoke the fire, and simply repel the damp, wet, steam rolls from the tipi

last night, as the weather had started to break, the barometer rising, the temps give way to warmth, something like 63f around 10pm. something like almost a 20 degree change for the better.

today's ride from Patrick's Point to Arcata... in Trinidad... along Scenic Dr. steam from the road... 75F... reminded me of the Road to Hana

i caught up to Joel and Derek, they with their touring bikes, living on the light, me long low and slow, complete with yet another bundle of wood...

whats up with me and deciding to carry wood around these days...

somewhere near Clam Beach, north of McKinleyvile, i'm on a paved bike path/trail/coast access route... i believe the beginning of Hammond Trail

i see a cyclist approaching from the South, i ask if i can take "this" path to Arcata, and avoid using HWY 101...

we chit chat, me in my effervescence and blown of mind in Natural Wonderment, "Big Bad Bob" and I hit off, rattle rattle rattle, as the words somewhat back logged in the vocal RAM of my operating system... i was amazed to not studder...

stid i dutter?
i mean... did i stutter?

i write my contact info and hand it to Bob, he tells me to find Revolution Bike shop in Arcata, and tell them "Big Bad Bob" sent you.

into McKinleyvile, where the Hammond trail makes a hard left heading South, i sit at a bench, watching the seals in the confluence of the Mad River and the Pacific...

a dog comes up the trail... soon her owner... Dwain, we chit chat for something like 3hrs.
the day beyond SPECTACULAR... pure sunshine

after a week of downpour... i was happy to dry out
locals passing by... me chatting my head off to anyone who'd entertain my conversation.
insatiable for local lore

Dwain... born raised here. Arcata, Fortuna, McKinleyville, the type of deer hunters, quads, dirt bikes, jet boats... saw mill employment... altho at first it would seem our external "identifiers" mortal enemies...
in reality, we hit it off... 3hrs of chatting in good nature, hit it off

he pointing out the seals not just swimming in the mouth of the Mad River, but feeding on Salmon, and in those waves of the Pacific, between set breaks lurk sharks...
white sharks... 
which feed on the seals of course

here in Humboldt, much different than The Monterey Bay Marine Sanctuary...

i was riveted to learn of gutting deer, mixing the meat with hamburger to make the ultimate burgers...

what its like to be "blue collar", i suppose is what it would be called.

maybe less than a mile down the road, i met Michael Hughes... whom escorted me right to the door step of Revolution Bicycles.

in Town, we cross paths with the two Canadian brothers... they looking for sleeping arrangements in town.

Arcata... not having any "Authorized Camping", the KOA Eureka, $17/night each... the brothers not wanting to foot that bill...

i had heard i think from Kurt, of The Bent Spoke in Oakland, whom had passed my camp spot at Burlington, had told me of crashing in the back yard of "the bicycle co-op" in town... i believed he meant The Arcata Bicycle Library...

a funky yellow house with a ton of old junker bikes, rims, et al... spewn about...
so i suggest to the boys that locale...

at Revolution Bike shop, i do my best intros
as things turn out, co-owner Justin, and I have a lot in common
he had lived in Carmel Valley for some time
we 2 years apart in age
he leaving Monterey in 96'
and the people we know was uncanny 
i mean... these are people whom i've know for 14yrs or more
the Chavez Family whom own Winning Wheels
the now defunct MOMBA (Monterey Mountain Bike Association)
the shops associated with that, the racing, Keith DeFiebre of CCCX (Central Coast CycloCross)
etc
a strange meeting i suppose, however, i was pointed in that direction by more than one reference

Justin and I...
I suppose as if lost 3rd cousins in the Velo Universe

there i am set up
in the back yard 
tipi pitched a mid a BMX track of sorts... in the largest flat spot 
burms surround the tipi
if it rains, i assume they'd be quick to turn to moats

TJP happened to be hanging out with Justin at the curb, after closing, pointing me to Japhy's just down the street

upon the dummy, i head to the funky co-op bike library house, of which i had suggested for the brothers, in hopes of checking on their fortunes

sure enough, there they are, drinking Yerba Mate
and they met a fellow Canadian... Tara and her dog, Molokai
Tara of Salt Spring Island (B.C. i think)

so the boys in serendipitous hospitality
last i saw of them, perhaps an hour ago
Tara, Molokai and boys, strolling along into Arcata
we chit chat road side...
i tell the boys...
now don't go forgetting your travels... and fall to the lure of Arcata, for that's my journey, and they of course, are to continue to Mexico... where they dream of... well... all those things of Andy Dufrense... Shawsank redemption...

me thinks, in those young Canadian heads, ideas of Corona commercials,

and things along the lines of Andy Dufrense and Zihuatanejo

meanwhile...

did i mention... "Bob"... turns out mr. ornelas... prior of Arcata City Council, i have word his wife was once town Mayor, and this past election, ending tuesday, she'd run for City Council

in the back yard at Revolution Bike shop a sign "Susan Ornelas for City Council" rests along side.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*one night... arachnids*

one night... arachnids hunt before me
the light of the fire in the wood burning stove, attracts all sorts
predators lurk

this guy sat, in ambush

sometimes macro is so cool


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hello from Animalheim Calif!*

:thumbsup: 
Dude your on one cool trip

This trip is very cool - thanks for writing this. I am tripping with you dude!

We had a layoffs at work, I was not hit but I was affected in the sense that I care for the lady who got it. So with work being a bummer. It's great to see your posts. I would imagine there are yoga folks too. Have you run into any yoga peeps up there?
I am getting a wheel built so pretty soon I will be back in full riding force again. So I have a trip Chino Hills state Park planned and a ride across the Santa Ana Mountains.

namaste'

and blessings on your Path,

Carl


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> triple-ot (000) steel wool
> smeared with White Petroleum Jelly...
> on a bed of dried moss, (old man's beard)
> with Jimmy sprinkles of magnesium
> ...


Pics?

sounds like a good experiment!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh....*



Cornwall said:


> Pics?
> 
> sounds like a good experiment!


I also found that sanitizing hand gel burns pretty readily as well. Be careful, tho. It burns with an invisible flame. I always wanted to try starting a fire in the field with hand gel.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*no pics...*



Cornwall said:


> Pics?
> 
> sounds like a good experiment!


sorry no pics
i'll shot some next time i try it out.
one point of minor frustration is the small 3" folding Gerber knife i use.
its obvious at this point why i actually "need" a decent sized straight blade


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*of Coffee Brandy*



pimpbot said:


> I also found that sanitizing hand gel burns pretty readily as well. Be careful, tho. It burns with an invisible flame. I always wanted to try starting a fire in the field with hand gel.


alcohol would definitely ignite!

the Canadian brothers, being in their early 20's, had a couple of jugs of booze...
evidently here in the US, booze are cheaper, a greater variety, etc...

not that i'm a big drinker...

BUT

given the circumstance... a week's worth of rain... hunkered down, in the tipi...
we started in on their booze...

some sort of Coffee Brandy...
and i don't know anything about Brandy... however i could imagine those specific Brandy Glasses... me thinking something to do with the heat from your hand interacting with the Brandy, bringing the aroma out...

so i poured some Coffee Brandy into my Ti cup, and gently heat it on the stove...
WOW! a totally different experience... and good! oh man! it was almost like a liqueur

next thing i know, Derek is wanting to place the bottle on the fire...

WHOA! hold on buddy! holy smack. think about what your getting ready to do.
you know that stove is crazy hot, and that bottle is just glass, more than likely not tempered glass, designed to take heat... and of course its 80 Proof

if that bottle shatters, its going to probably explode, and the alcohol will ignite in an aerosol, us being trapped under a Ripstop Nylon Cone of Molten Doom. of course with a raging fire in a thin gauge stainless steel fire box...

so be cool...

i offered up another Ti bowl for them to sip warm brandy from....

crazy kids...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*of layoffs*



pimpbot said:


> I also found that sanitizing hand gel burns pretty readily as well. Be careful, tho. It burns with an invisible flame. I always wanted to try starting a fire in the field with hand gel.


Humboldt has crazy diversity

just last night i read of the Pulp Mill in Samoa, which has closed around Oct 17th.
the timber industry in general
economics in general

The North Coast Journal

i've been virtually lurking Arcata for some time now... reading anything i could find, listening to the likes of KHSU

lay offs everywhere....

in the North Coast Journal there is a graph showing the increase of unemployment insurance claims.

times are scary...

i keep thinking of selling off my Fondriest road bike, complete with Zipp 404's, and Campy Record... at this point its as if i cant even afford to ride it. that is... "can i really justify the expense of things like new road tyres, campy cog sets, etc...

sorry to hear of your co-worker's lay off...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*retrace....*

going backwards in time...

days in Hostel Tipi

the wood burning stove... i bought a paint screen for something like a 1 gal bucket, and i would think to myself, "why would they even make such a thing?" i mean... what kind of roller would you be using that is so small... that is... whats the point of using a roller of that size...

then it dawned on me... oh ya... homeowners, and their faux decorative projects...

anyways... the small roller screen, screamed out to me as a toaster of sorts for the tipi

another funky way The Universe playing out before me.

something like a $2 item, from the world painters... as if my roots... wrapping back into time.

"if my dad could only see me now"

coffee

and nice warm toasty Meal Pack bars


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*tipi boys*

Joel, Derek and myself

a bit stir crazy, hunkered down in the tipi under the deluge


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*ready to roll*

yesterday am
ready to roll
me and the dummy with my big dumb load
the boys on their touring bikes... with nary a provision


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> yesterday am
> ready to roll
> me and the dummy with my big dumb load
> the boys on their touring bikes... with nary a provision


that would be Joel to my left... your right, looking at the pic

Surly Cross Check!

Surly content


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*rolling*

yesterday was a God Send

every day is a God Send

yesterday, as the weather had broke...

in the night prior, i glimpsed my Suunto
the barometer on the rise

i say to the boys... hey man, the barometer is on the rise, coming from somewhere around 28.50 and 40f, maybe a high pressure system is moving in...

sure enough sometime before 10pm its around 60F, something like almost a 20 degree increase in a matter of hours...

the morning was still grey, and drizzly, but warm

on the road, the sun broke thru

on Scenic Dr. I caught up with the Boys, and for a moment at 75F, steam rising, i had thoughts of The Road to Hana


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*McKinleyville*

around Clam Beach, as i had ventured onto what i now know is The Hammond Trail
i had asked of the possibility to get to Arcata without riding along HWY 101

where i had asked a passing cyclist, whom turned out to be "Big Bad Bob", he giving me directions

the trail makes a hard left, South, and a vista appears

The confluence of the Mad River and the Pacific

the sun in all its glory!

a dog comes up the trail
it's owner in follow

Dwaine (sp?) and i sit for probably about 3hrs
he a local, i think graduated Arcata HS, worked the mills, and now a UPS driver
however, some months ago, he had jumped into the water at College Cove (?) his right foot, striking a rock under the sand, sending his tibia down thru his heel, and a can of worms of other problems... now on the mend, we sit and ramble about Humboldt

i was riveted

he a quad riding, dirt bike throttle twister, deer hunting, father of 3
blue collar guy very close to my age, a portal of sorts, whom gave me a glimpse of life in Humboldt, as a local... his angst was clear, his wonderment of the Natural World, we had in common

a young girl walked by... she must have been in a Bride's Maid dress... she from Torrance, missing the SoCal scene, walking her little dog, a Shih Tzu
she misses her friends, the lack of People, almost bringing her to tears, as I'd point out the grander of Nature...

now days... being 40, in so many ways, its such a sublime insight to know how someone feels, she obviously missing her friends, and i amaze at the innocents of young girls, their emotions, and need to be with friends...

our conversation breaks, she heading down to the beach, i tell her to "say hello to the driftwood for me."

she smiles, tears holding back, she in her Bride's Maid dress, Shih Tzu, et al

Dwaine and I amaze at the scene

he says... "now thats something you don't see around here every day."

me: "so i suppose it would be highly unethical of me to snap off some pics"

Dwaine: "no not at all... she's at distance. you cant make out her face."

i jump and grab the digi cam... dropping my water bottle

Dwaine laffing at my enthusiasm, then at the scene in General

he pointed out the seals at the confluence, feeding on Salmon, and sure enough you could actually see the fish jumping

and further out... past the surf break, between sets... he says, White Sharks lurk
as they too hunt and feed.

Humboldt

where the Natural World and Man's World mix in evident similar diversity
from Lush Parks of what seem to be Old Growth... to the vagrants and blue collar


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*not a mile*

not a mile down the trail
crossing thru a neighborhood of McKinleyville
i meet Michael Hughes
whom escorts me right to Revolution Bicycle Repair shop

just like the rest of the trip, we hit it off...
along the way, he invites me to a Sunday 9am ride with a local roadie group
their route up to Trinidad and Beachcomber Cafe for coffee

me on the dummy... perhaps I'll buy a new set of commuter tyres for the dummy as I've just about finished off my set of T&C's... may as well toss out the single i have left

since I've been now running the Piranhas

i keep eyeballing a set of Sefras (drifters i think), and i noticed they have them in stock at Revolution.

our ride into Arcata along the Hammond Trail, across the Hammond bridge, thru the low lands of Arcata

along the way, we cross paths with The Boys...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*revolution*

at Revolution, Justin lets me set up in the backyard

with lastnight now past... at this exact moment, me at Muddy's Coffee Company, with WiFi and a cup of coffee... quarter to 11

i need to get back, and check into my situation there, if i'd be welcomed for another day, two, or a week?

otherwise, its to KOA Eureka, where i'll set up base @ $17/night, fresh shower, etc.

i suppose i should get to a place like The Digital Deli and maybe i can print out resumes, reference lists, etc...

a clean shave
clean clothes
maybe even buy a new shirt and pair of pants

ride around town... 
"beat the bushes" so to speak

maybe i could find some work?
maybe a place to stay?

SoCal is quick to oblige, with Thanksgiving on my heels

my situation in Monterey, a chapter of biter sweet, i suppose
change

time for change

i want to move

and i think i like it here...

recon with The Dummy
now with maybe 2 weeks to bring the Cognitive to reality
to bring all that is of Pulp, legislation, administration, taxes, residence, income, commerce, community, et al

a Big Dumb recon mission settling upon a final phase
that is until i return

of the most optimum
i would like to perhaps work for a few days, so we (whom ever/where ever) could get a feel for each other...

return around the end of December, and ready for work come the New Year.

This phase...
i suppose The Juggling act of all those variables... is not my strong suit
as its nothing to do with anything of Out of Doors, not a topo map to console 
no water to filter, food, time and distance of little consequence

rather... that of resumes in a college town, where the mills are shutting down
me sans automobile, thereby reducing my preferred radius of Lifestyle to hopefully a 3, 5, and maybe 10 miles of commute in either direction.

cognitively, i suppose it would be of logical method to pursue my Rx Tech licensor 
and perhaps with Mad River Hospital its 80 beds, much different from CHOMP and the 80 beds i'd provide for per shift.

perhaps... the 14 months of travail, The Ventura Fiasco, and the cathartic moments face to face with Elk, Bear, an American Dipper...

the improv meetings 
Devo's Hostel Tipi

the 14 months as a whole...

perhaps with that fresh upon my psyche, and the shedding of so many of those material things...

maybe... Arcata... a place of landing

at the moment its the backyard of Revolution
on the largest flat spot in a backyard burmed track
if it rains... that track would become my moat

of which i could, as if Big Foot-esq, step across

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*local day...*

revolution back yard.
digs for a couple of days

run to storage, go thru a couple of things.
wow! i actually have a decent pair of pants to wear

run to Longs... razors, need to shave
some little odd and ends...

back here at The Digital Deli, i met a young guy on a fixie, Andrea... totally cool kid from Santa Cruz, been here in Arcata now for a month, he and his girlfriend with 3 month old twins.

coincidentally i had read their Craigslist posting for room mates. we hit it off. no doubt huh?
with the Dummy out front

he asks what the 2nd set of handlebars are for. who rides on the back. i tell him its mostly for "wrastlin" the dummy. his eyes alight... tripping out. whoa!

in his blood he's a courier, talks of some SC guys working on front loader cargo bikes with cables rather than steering rods...

another person, whom we speak so fast, our words have a tendency to run over each other.

in the month he's been here, he's gone thru the tools for the local bicycle co-op.

somethings in the air. i can feel it, no doubt

perhaps its like that here all the time. maybe its overt youthful enthusiasm. either way... maybe its a place to crash, and get to know, yet yet more locals.

tipi in the back yard.

a big shout out to Sean and Justin at Revolution, TJP for pointing me in that direction, Mr. Big Bad Bob for the solid quality citizen of Arcata stop and chit chat.

all these people i hope to get to know better.

peace...d


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

What a phenomenal post(s). Thanks so much for sharing with us Devo. Keep it up.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*two dummies*

ok...

other than the dummies i had seen at Sea Otter, at the Surly booth, I have yet to see another one, yet alone get to know the owner

here i am, in Arcata
me packing up this morning, not wanting to out stay my welcome with Justin and Sean...

A BIG SHOUT OUT AND THANKS TO THE GUYS AT REVOLUTION!!!

thank you so much!

since I've hit town, i've been rearranging
shower at the Arcata Community Pool...
that alone was somewhat a trip, that is... the town's population about 16k, and there i am, butt neked in the community showers... the filth running down the drains... little kids run around, i just laff, and smile... 
plus i got to shave... that was nice...

anyways... this morning i decide to pack up, and make 2 trips to storage, which is just blocks away from backyard digs at Revolution...

at storage, i hear a Band... i mean... like a High School Band, or something...

its Saturday am... Farmer's Market at Arcata Plaza.
i sat in wonderment, of the community before me... kids running around.
the back drop of mist, clouds, fog, the rain subsided for awhile, the town's folk mingling, it seemed as tho everyone knew each other... me an outsider, quite literally, as i sat upon The Dummy at the corner...

a girl pulls up on her beater bike, shod in flannel, beanie, waterproof boots...

i look around, and i think i notice No Make Up... people are people here... 
Community
Community before me.

the band was awesome

kids running around, genuine people it seems... at moments, as if tears to the surface...
what is this?
what is this?

how did i get here?
you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
you may find yourself living in a shot gun shack
you may ask yourself, my god... what have i done?

as the days go by
water flowing underground

and you may ask yourself 
where does this highway go
am i right? am i wrong?

i get back to Revolution to pack the tipi
at some point, i turn around a guy intros himself
"jay"...

dude your the guy with the other dummy
we hit it off

your Devian, i've seen your website. AsanaCycles...

our ramble, again, as if running over each other

soon to follow an invite for yet more backyard digs...

so it is... two dummies
the tipi in another back yard

community
community
community

early am... i heard laffs from out front
the back door to the shop opens a sliver...
Tom and Jeff(?) come around the gate... wonderment at the tipi, and dummy
out front, a road group forming up for a morning's ride
me jealous, and wanting to ride too
but the day had other plans to come...

i feel beyond blessed
digs here at Jay's place is beyond accommodations, complete with madrone for firewood
two dummies
two dummies!
its amazing!

Arcata! wow!

Humboldt rain... it rains!

me thinks of waterproof boots, maybe bogs?

maybe Gortex socks?

its wet, it rains, its clean

Arcata

two dummies!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*kneeland and butler valley*

sunday ride
typical Humboldt, rain, drizzle, wet, wet, wet
i seriously need to get to a laundromat

we two dummies rode up to Kneeland (Ca), and from there, i have no idea... but we ended up in Blue Lake, then back to Arcata. Something like about a 60 mile ride.

i put on new tyres, a set of Serfras Drifter 2.0's
they seem to be pretty good tyres

the day was wet
and at times, cold

the scenery is breath taking no doubt

for today... i'm a loss to words.

at Blue lake we stopped at a coffee shop
a couple of guys on fixies
then we stopped at the salmon hatchery 
and finally into Arcata.

my buddy had 1 flat 
i had a fender bolt rattle loose

and i'm really tired.

the top of Kneeland, something around +2000ft

as far as effort goes, it was a big day.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

gots to move... 
ants everywhere
strangely they do not cover me in my sleep
at night, they climb to the light, roam over the laptop
atop my head, they attempt to take flight

the ground is crawling with them...
the fire in the stove, they cant help themselves 
its a weird scene
i feel bad for invading their space

me thinks the shelter of the tipi
the warmth
my presence 
and of course the light...

it stirs their instincts 

tonight is my 3rd night
time to move
as i dont want to over stay my welcome

today was spent at the laundry 
my clothing was beyond disgusting
the wet... i just rot
when the stench hints of sour... 
i can only imagine... i know its time for thorough hygiene and a laundromat
soap and heat!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

wow, lots of rain
i guess the up shot is that it stays around 55F

vets day today
wet, rain, etc...

Arcata, is pretty cool, I'm trying to learn to stay dry. 
i bought rubber gloves to wear over an old set of DeFeet cut offs

my sidi's leak right thru the cleat area, so i bought some silicone
its kind of funny. that is... I use some PI booties, which are warm enough, but the leaking thru the soles is getting old, fast.

i had even contemplated buying a set of Boggs 

wet... learning to cope

d-


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

Devo,

Happy Vets day! Love the posts - keep it up!

Carl


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> gots to move...
> ants everywhere
> strangely they do not cover me in my sleep
> at night, they climb to the light, roam over the laptop
> ...


Looks like carpenter ants. You can use bread bags over your socks to keep the water out. Wool socks are good wet or dry.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Looks like carpenter ants. You can use bread bags over your socks to keep the water out. Wool socks are good wet or dry.


i've been using Smart Wool Socks, which are great, and PI neoprene booties. but still my feet get wet. so my strategy is to get out of wet socks ASAP, and let my prunie feet dry out next to wood burning stove in the tipi, change into dry socks, and wear dry shoes.

the weather has broken for what NOAA states to be a few days.

I've got the tipi setup at the KOA, Eureka, put down a bunch of plastic, a bunch of fire wood, and stacked rocks all around/on top of the stove. its pretty dry now. my sleeping bag is dried out. not that it was totally soaked.

gratefully, its synthetic design (kelty 25F bag), is warm even when its kind of wet.

the Kifaru Woobie, has been a god send! as I've come to use it as a sleeping bag liner. the comfort is ultra deluxe.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*lately*

the last few days, I've been kind of up and down... good thing I've got a hold of manic behavior, and I'm pretty calm these days.

really its come down to a few days of things not working out so well.

the other night, i hung out with a younger couple, getting to know them, with the thought of possibly a house share. i suppose, as I get closer to actually making a decision about moving, i get a little nervous.

so there i am at these people's house, until after 9pm, its raining, and i have yet to go set up the Tipi. its dark, raining, cold, and suddenly, a feeling of loneliness comes over me.

yesterday, i see a girl walking down the street, a homeless person, her face contorted in tears. I stopped to talk to her, basically it just came down to the fact that she is lonely. I gave her a couple of bucks, we shook hands, she felt better. in my mind, as i'd visualize the scene, as if objectively, the proverbial fly on the wall, maybe Big Brother, or Ravens circling overhead... i'd watch the scene unfold.

its been about a week of me hanging out in Arcata.
today, i'm cruising Eureka
drop off resumes at a couple of pharmacies. I really liked the owner at Lima's Rx... somehow, she fit the mold of what I've come to know as the "type" of person whom pharmacists typically are. we seemed to have instant rapport. its all a big _maybe_

stopped at St. Joseph's same thing... HR... etc.

over at Henderson Center Bicycles here in Eureka, we seemed to hit it off.
finishing a day of soliciting one's self at a bike shop is always an upshot.

the day was grey, dreary, Eureka, not being so much the college town Arcata is.

immediately when i got into the actual town of Eureka, i happened to pass North Coast Veteran's Resource Center 
somehow, i grabbed the brakes, put The Dummy on its wideloaders, and walked in with resume in hand.

"can i help you", the lady behind the desk asks.

"ya... I'm a vet, and i may need help" (???) me thinks to myself, as the words blurt out.

robert a vietnam vet is there in a chair in front of the lady behind the desk, as I've obviously interrupted a counseling session of some degree...

suddenly i'm almost pouring out my story... as if in a confessional of sorts.

but really, i gather myself up, and i'm laying out my situation.. that is the cold hard facts, my finance, what I've been doing, where I'm staying...

as I ask myself, "am i really at risk?" potentially... yes.

the lady behind the desk, i can see in her eyes, as she's doing a once over eval

i pull out a resume, and we talk about services they offer, and suddenly I feel my heart strings tugging to work at a VA Clinic.

my story pours out... me 1/2 Filipino

robert, had married a filipino girl, he too with 1/2 white 1/2 filipino kids, his tour of duty 1969, me born Fresno 1968, my parents met at Ft. McClellan, Alabama.

robert and i suddenly see eye to eye...
his concern i see across his face, while at the same time, a glow of hope...

we are all smiles, and I leave, thinking to myself that in my heart, I should be helping my fellow brothers in arms.

Eureka, itself, I'm not sure what to think of

its only been 1/2 a day of aimless, wonderings.

however... i managed to wander, as if migrating salmon to the area of The Hospital, finding 2 local Rx's, the HR office, etc... i pitch myself, however, clad in knickers, a helmet, cycling vest a Kremlin messenger bag.

at Mad River Hospital, i had stressed out a bit, enough to run laundry, shave, and buy a nice new Patagonia button up shirt, just to drop off a resume.

i wonder if any of this has anything to say about my efforts... i have no idea.

last night...

at KOA Eureka, someone pulls up, me thinking its Jay with his Dummy
but it turns out to be a fellow touring cyclist... 
we hit it off

of all things... Eric on a Long Haul Trucker.

2 touring cyclists, both Surlys

moments later Jay arrives... 
bringing more firewood, yet yet...
i cannot express how blown away i am with this guy's kindness, and hospitality.

for awhile KOA Eureka, bike camping 100% Surly

the rain picks up... 
the 3 of us hanging out in the tipi
Jay heads home... we spoke of me returning to his backyard, and i think I will.
at $16/night KOA gets expensive
i think i need to hang out here in town for another week or more, simply to let the resumes do their baiting, and be available for interviews.
Jay knows this, and it blows my mind, that he even has emailed me City Job listings for things like Recreational Program Co-ordinator jobs, etc...

the people seem genuine.
the locale, the forest, the country roads, the dirt
the rain
the salmon, its almost as if i were transported into some strange parallel universe
at times, its as if i've lost myself somewhere...
perhaps, like a tire lever left behind from a flat repair amongst the fungi

yesterday, an exacerbating moment, when i realized i had inadvertently crushed, my Rudy Project Graal glasses... super glue.
its one of those moments, when i've realized how inattentive i've become...

or maybe its grist for the mill, so to speak...

at any rate, its been about a month now, perhaps i too miss my friends, the locale that I've known to be "home" and yet the same "home" i've come to convince myself I need change from.

in my head I can hear Juno saying, "I need you to do me a solid"
solid has been The Dummy
the persona that i've invented which accompanies me, has seemed to fade away a bit. I suppose, as if 2 friends on tour together, and at some point in The Journey, the road splits. I'm not sure if this is what I'm feeling, or if its the damp, the wet, the grey, maybe serotonin levels on the down swing? maybe its the month of being outside?

do i miss my 24" iMac? do i miss The Pug? The Hunter? my friends? my girlfriend?
do i miss my family?

or maybe its the dreary outcast i see playing out before me... the Townies and their plight.

so very different from the moments in The Parks, amongst the elk, bear, and dippers.

i sit here...
as i hear Jay saying to Eric, in accord of being on The Road, "I like what Devian had said the other day, as he was setting up the tipi in the rain... be patient and adapt"

thats very true... thats my solid
as i told Eric last night... "be patient, don't freak out, and time passes. there is a solid chance that you're gonna make it to the next day. if you are in a hurry, and freaking out, you might do something silly like slam a tent stake thru your hand, as your in a hurry to set up camp. that my friend... is not solid."

so do yourself a favor... be patient, and adapt.

thats your solid

cuz at these times On The Road, thats what it comes down to. You.

as to The Dummy, what more could i possibly say... solid? beyond any conveyance.
literally, its been my lifeline.
literally it is _the_ vehicle which i move thru time and space upon.

1630hrs, the fog rolling in off the Humboldt Bay, I sit here in a coffee shop, the tipi miles away, an hour to nightfall...

to all that read this ramble, as the winter approaches, the Economic times a changing 
i think it was Warren Buffet i had seen on TV, and he had said... the most important thing is TO STAY CALM. and he'd go on to tell of times when he's seen people make decisions in haste.

thats your solid... be calm, adapt, time goes by, and make effort.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*a pic*

from where to where
of what to what
no matter
a bridge upon calm waters
up is up?
down is down?
south?
north?

solid


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*lends itself to black and white*

another black and white
the fog
those dreary moments
as i come to re-evaluate and re-realize the extent of Humboldt


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*See if this resonates with you...*

Devo,

I just got this today - thought I would pass it on...
Carl

"_How surely gravity's law,
strong as an ocean current,
takes hold of even the smallest thing
and pulls it toward the heart of the world.

Each thing--
each stone, blossom, child--
is held in place.

Only we, in our arrogance,
push out beyond what we each belong to
for some empty freedom.

If we surrendered
to earth's intelligence
we could rise up rooted like trees.

Instead we entagle ourselves
in knots of our own making
and struggle, lonely and confused.

So, like children, we begin again
to learn from the things,
because they are in God's heart;
they have never left him.

This is what the things can teach us:
to fall,
patiently to trust our heaviness.
Even a bird has to do that
before he can fly._

-- Rainer Maria Rilke


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

kwikfile said:


> Devo,
> 
> I just got this today - thought I would pass it on...
> Carl
> ...


ya its cool

i think really all it is/was... the dreary day... and looking for jobs.
i've hung out in Arcata a bit tonight, my now, usual spots, and I've come to make friends, in town I think tonight I hung out with 7 people whom I've come to know fairly well.

you know... ride into town, someone says, "hey devo"
walk into the soup joint (japhy's), and the regulars strike up conversation... "dude, i saw you in Eureka today"

not even make it into the coffee shop (mosgo's) and its "hey devian... you're back"
stand outside for 1/2hr gabbing away, with a handful of quarters wanting a cup of coffee.
inside, some live music... guy on a guitar, hang out with 3 guys (bike geeks) whom I've come to know...

so ya... i feel much better.

its just a matter of "community"

i get a kick off of these articles that I've read lately
seems like there is this sense of pending doom out there... a bunch of survivalists... i guess...

my take on that is...
why would you want to hole up in the hills?
when ultimately its going to take something like a nuclear powered aircraft carrier, the govt, etc... to help out in a time of disaster, etc...

heck... being a vet... and a healthcare worker
i cant see the point of abandoning your community.

but i can understand how people get that way.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like my new found buddy, Jay, fellow Dummy owner
is baiting me for an 80 miler camping trip on Saturday
which of course means an 80 miler return on Sunday
big miles for me... 

in the scope, of opportunity, the break in the weather, US Coast Guard 44 year old hell-a-fit guy (perfect touring buddy)... how can i pass that up?

our route? Arcata to Ferndale, then the Lost Coast.

at least thats what i think its going to be.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the sun is out!
the weather break!

holy smack!

as if i got a main line of Prozac or something
people in Arcata, are smiling, and literally celebrating the sun is out

whoa...

gots to go ride...

pics to follow

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*sunshine*

wow, a break in the weather.
i dont know if i've ever been so happy to have sunshine.
finally off came the booties, things dried out a bit.

the dummy has been used pretty hard in the last month.
today i broke down, and took it to the car wash, and used the pressure nozzle to blast the chain clean. in 9 months, its getting pretty warn. the cogs, chainrings, not feeling so smooth these days. i had to laff to myself, after i cleaned it all up, and re-lubed it with T9. the other day, it had started some kind of funky skipping action, and i kept thinking to myself that it must have been some kind of debris, or just a mega build of grease on the cogset...

but really i think, its a worn drive train, and i hope it lasts for another few weeks, until i get back to Monterey, where i have parts.

today was much better than yesterday.

I'm here at Jay's place, getting ready for an over nighter on the Lost Coast

which entailed, me packing things up from the KOA this morning, including a hole BOB trailer bag full of wood. whats up with me and hauling wood around?

everything has been pretty wet, the tipi constantly collects moisture. this morning it was soaked, so packing it up, it like cramming a wet towel into a plastic bag. therefore, my best effort to dry it out today, to avoid hauling all that water.

in town, i hit this cool little donut shop, i'm a sucker for donut shops, especially when the staff are Laotian Buddhists, here in Humboldt where i've heard the term, "white bread" referring to the demographics. i just laff about that kind of stuff, but really you can see that it is pretty much as such. the mexican food places here, leave something to be desired.

in that way, obviously i'm spoiled in Monterey, and SoCal.

so ya... donuts

i spent some time riding around town looking for stainless steel screen for the worn out spark arrestors that go to the tipi stove. no luck. i guess the upshot is that its so wet, its no big deal to not have them in place.

In town, i spotted a Cross Check, so i had to stop. sure enough its Scott from Henderson Center Bicycle shop.

then a ramble along "The Arcata Bottoms", low lands, dairy cows, the day was gorgeous!
amazing. its a huge difference from SoCal, and even Monterey. its amazing what rain does.

tomorrow is an early day, 2 dummies on a trip.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

inadvertently blew off the Surly stickers off the down tube with the pressure nozzle at the car wash. 

dooh!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

so this is crazy
check out The Tea Fire

Montecito is crazy on FIRE!
holy smack!

gee... if it would rain... it would be a non-issue.

SoCal is a whole lot different than Humboldt.

wow!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Prolly just need a chain. Why you rolling without a chainchecker?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Prolly just need a chain. Why you rolling without a chainchecker?


chainchecker?
like Park CC-2C?

i dont know, i've never really stuck to something like that.
if i put a measure to my current drivetrain, i'm sure it would be way past due.

i kind of hate that kind of stuff.
it sucks to burn bike parts up like that.

i wish they'd quit making things that wear out so fast.

a $1500 Rohloff... thats crazy too.

maybe one day, there will be bike parts that are not aimed at Recreational Sport

until then, i guess, i just deal with it.

well... all packed, 2 dummies heading out on a weekend tour of The Lost Cost

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

630am
ready to roll
nice to sleep in a house
i slept on the couch, wow, a luxury

destination A.W. Way Campground
http://co.humboldt.ca.us/portal/living/county_parks/default.asp?parkID=AWP

return Sunday

it blows my mind to split up the load.

heck... its the first time ever, for me... to camp with a buddy.

all the years, its always been solo.

whoa...

7am roll out.

peace...d


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> gee... if it would rain... it would be a non-issue.
> 
> SoCal is a whole lot different than Humboldt.
> 
> wow!


Yes, it's pretty much a desiccated desert ready to burn 90% of the time.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I wonder if your cogs wore to the shape of the encrustations on the chain, and when you cleaned it, they started skipping. Have a good trip. We had 2" of rain Weds as a sendoff to 3 days now of ... clouds I guess, but at least not much rain (though still enough morning dew that it splashes when you walk through it)


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> chainchecker?
> like Park CC-2C?
> 
> i dont know, i've never really stuck to something like that.
> ...


The chain checker was a bad joke. Who rides with a chain checker well besides me going to work with the tools on the front rack. Keeping up with chain wear can save you big bucks in cog and chain ring replacement. But any bikes shop you go to should have one.


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

Dateline Anaheim California:

Well today we woke to another round of urban fires here in Southern California. Like the Santa Ana winds that come at this time of year so do the fires now. They are real regular. As different neighborhoods were being evacuated stores began to close and the look and feel of my environment became smokey and dark. The kinda dark you get during an eclipse an eery odd darkening. I noticed the streets got crowded with cars of people frantically leaving there homes not knowing what was going to happen or if and when they can return. So at my mobil gas station that no longer pumped gas because of the fire danger, I wondered how much easier it would be if we people were using bicycles to escape the area. An xtracycle would be perfect for lots of folks and there would be far less issues with congestion. 

So here I sit listening to the helicopters fly over my home to the reservoir and back again to get water and dose flames. It has happened so much today like hundreds of times, I can imagine that I am in that movie scene in Apocalypse Now and Martin Sheen is in his hotel room listening to a helicopter blade sounds getting louder and louder. (I regressed) 
So again in good times or in bad, bicycles have a place to be useful. 

I hope the folks that had damage are ok and safe...

namaste'

Carl


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*You on a SRAM or Shimano chain?*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> chainchecker?
> like Park CC-2C?
> 
> i dont know, i've never really stuck to something like that.
> ...


I swear I get double the life out of an XTR chain than I do a SRAM chain. I link it up with a SRAM Powerlink for easy removal

I hear the nicer Whiperman chains last even longer, but they are $$$. The $40 Whipperman isn't any different than the $30 XTR (and XTRs are usually on sale at Performance for $24) or SRAMs.

I might suggest carrying a spare chain with you. Keep an eye on the wear, and swap it out once a week or something. Spread the wear out.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Tour of the Unknown Coast, and then some!*

Saturday am, 6am wake up, rolling out the door 7am.

Arcata, Eureka, Hookton rd, Loleta, Fernbridge, left thru some fields before Ferndale, along the Eel River, Rio Del, Scotia, Avenue of The Giants, Rockefeller Forest, Mattole Rd, past Albee Creek, up past where i had last toured, and up what is known as Panther Gap, climb, climb, climb...
up over the top
drop down to Honeydew, camp at A.W. Way campground, $3 each, $1 each discount for Vets.

$2 camping.

I love Humboldt County!

today...
Sunday...
out of the campground, up, and up and up...
along the ocean... wow! beyond words!
up, and i mean, up like nothing on pave, i've ever known... no joke... up!

a couple of valleys, etc...
into Ferndale, food at pizza joint...
then home.

each day... BIG days. 
Saturday 7am to almost 6pm
Sunday, 9am to almost 6pm

milage? alt gained? i have no idea, as neither jay or I have cyclometers.

but i will say this...

a phenomenal ride! beyond words! 
2 dummies, and a tipi. lots of climbing, the pitch so steep
at times at 12ft/min, i'd walk and push
other times, descending +250ft/min... thats a whole lot descending


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Loleta*

touring Humboldt has got to be a "must do"

this is the Loleta Cheese Factory.

the little town of Loleta is... uh... cute?

small town charm, quaint?

town? i think that is an over statement... Loleta is small.

the cheese? oh man! Humboldt! awesome!

so we picked up a small brick for tortellini and tortillas later


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i think this is The Eel River

the scenery is like this a whole lot of the time.

simply amazing

god's country is what i call these kinds of moments...

truly beyond words


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

riding The Avenue of the Giants was familiar to me, being that I toured the area when i first got here to Arcata. So the whole of Bull Creek, Rockefeller Forest, up to the point of Albee Creek, I was familiar with.

however... climbing past... up what they call Panther Gap... that I did not know.

into the unknown. on the dummy

with a DH wheelset, big rotors, Serfras Drifter 2.0's and a load... up and up. 

the day into the late afternoon.

we had stopped once to filter water out of Bull Creek

and quite a ways up, a cistern 

the summit around 2300ft, but let me tell ya...
on The Dummy with a bit of a load, and the pitch of the road... 
not to mention, the hours prior coming from Arcata...

cistern... Mattole Rd.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

two dummies at the summit


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the ups are steep

the descents the same

in fact... the downs are dangerous

no foolin here

cuz as you all know... failure, is catastrophic 

this is jay... as we descend into the town of Honeydew

we made it to the Honeydew General Store around 4:40pm


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*A.W. Way*

tipi night shot
at A.W. Way county campground
$3/night for bikes
$1 discount for vets

I love Humboldt.
veteran recognition and appreciation... wow... so much different than Monterey.

last i measured, the night had dropped to around 45F, tule fog off and on, as the overhead cloud cover ebb and flow, me thinks something of "vapor pressure"

the night air still


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

morning...
with a decent night's sleep
jay is amazed with the wood burning stove.
morning fire, to blast the damp and cold away...
9am rolling 

tipi camping is camping like no other...
living space... heat, food, comfort.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

somewhere along the way
this hawk, simply sat 
let me snap some shots
then flew away

i mean... i was less than 20ft away
then it flew right over The Dummy

god's country


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the wall

climb
climb
and more yet yet

so freaking steep, that a lot of the time, i zig zag across the road.
i mean... ups... and ups

smack... 

a whole lot of climbing

there just isn't anyway of actually conveying that kind of climbing.

other than to actually experience it. 

its steep, its up


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

not only does the route go up, but it of course has these steep descents... 
into a valley here and there, then of course, right back up... typically around 2000ft summits, but the pitches, are steep. a few of those thru the day... and the hours bleed by

jay and i at the end of Mattole Rd, in Ferndale

in ferndale, we ate at a pizza joint


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Ferndale to Arcata

as typical to so many "last legs" of any trip, the enthusiasm of reaching home brings on the speed. 

our route a bit more direct this time, straight down HWY 101 of which i had become familiar with. Jay and I rotating thru, dummies in pace...

a very fast open descent out of Loleta to College of the Redwoods, cars moving by at not so much faster speeds...

Eureka, with the sunset close on the horizon, dealing with traffic
2 dummies, occupying space... pacing with traffic

a crazy meth-head (stereo type) comes blazing down a side street on his bicycle, making a suicide run almost dead smack into us.
jay yells out
me 1/2 wheeling, echelon to his left
make a little room
hoping that jay has enough sense to direct the blow into the bags along the snap deck, if needed

crazy guy, wobbling, pulling on his bars, tyres slide
jay swerves a bit
me following the motion

my position, intent on being in the same line of impact as jay, as if the two of us to form a larger whole...

luck and i suppose the grace of god... was upon us all

crack head gains control

traffic stalled at the in between moments of traffic lights cycling

crack head, crosses all lanes of traffic at break neck speed

ahhh... Humboldt diversity


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

roll into Arcata around 530pm
9am to 530pm

in a general guesstimation, me thinks this weekend's trip around 160 miles.
maybe a bit more.

solid

solid days

solid company

thorough ridding

overall, this "Arcata Trip" has been a trip of a life time.

nothing even comes close to compare.

the freedom

the lack of time constraints

the lack of itinerary 

as if living each day off the cuff

living life, as if living by what comes your way

resumes out

met lots of people

now SoCal calls

my dad now has shunts in his kidneys 
he's on morphine, and fentanyl 

my sister calls, re: Thanksgiving

SoCal is calling


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*misplaced shot*

bridge across the Mattole River, to Honeydew


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

as to wear and such

thats just how it goes.

this trip, i burned up an old set of Conti T&C's, which i had pretty much expected
the drivetrain is about 9 months old by now... bike too, at that
and its seen plenty of use/abuse
the brake pads are pretty much done...

its just like that... things get used up.

its a bit of a shame that its to that extent, that things wear out so fast, and its a bit of a bummer to shell out the dough.

my dummy is shod in $33 Truvativ square taper cranks with steel rings
the cheapest Sram cogset which i think is about $30, and i think SRAM PC 951 chains

things seem to be fine, altho i know its getting thin

i should probably put new pads on, and when i get to Monterey, I'll probably dig thru my supply of bike parts, and contemplate a drivetrain.

9 months... i guess thats pretty good.

god knows, I've put a ton of miles on The Dummy thus far...
all +30k hits on this thread
and honestly, at this point, i pretty much have lost tract of when and where I've been.
altho i have some peak moments in my head.

quarter to 11pm, its time to crash out on the floor, here at Jay's place.
its been a weekend with a bunch of effort
all of which is "home" to me.
and sleep is needed.

tomorrow another day
mostly of accountability
look into AmTrak travel to Monterey
and get ready to eject from Humboldt County
SoCal.. another story. in terms of SoCal, immediately the word, extricate comes to mind.
what a pit it must be.
all 17million or whatever it is, in LA

coming from Humboldt where the salmon swim in the creeks
the elk along the beach
black bears in apple trees
the rain so sweet, drink from the heavens

tiny dippers in the creek

I will sorely miss Humboldt

by god i was right... when i felt Arcata pulling at my heart strings... 
and to now know what is here, and to know what is within my bicycling capacity... 
a Utopia of sorts, Nirvana perhaps... the young kids, blaring grunge, garage bands, big amps, hippies in dreds
prop 215
pacific lumber
the headwaters
the humboldt bay
bay keepers
the parks.... oh my god! the parks!
and to think... all i've tasted is a sliver

there is something like 150 miles wide (basically to Redding)
by
300 miles long, of wilderness to explore

as ironic as it is... scarred, criss-crossed with logging roads

this place screams to me for my Hunter 29er, long days on the pedals, short sleeps at night, and country that i can only dream of.

Saturday night, leaving Honeydew, a large buck sprang across our path...
in the night fox, thru the campgrounds

coming into Arcata tonight, a huge flock of geese of some sort, in V formations over head... flocks of hundreds...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

March Order
AmTrak, Arcata to Salinas tmrrw am.

the challenge? uh... try Salinas 1:15am

ya... gang land usa. 

then a ride from Salinas to Monterey, with a fully loaded dummy.
a ride anywhere from 1 to 2 hours. lets hope i dont draw any gunfire. Salinas is crazy with that. perhaps I'd call Salinas PD, and ask for some security as i ride out of town.

I've thoroughly enjoyed my stay here in Arcata.

an amazing trip.

quite honestly its been the best trip of my life.

to live by the bicycle, each day off the cuff so to speak, living by whatever comes along.

and the amazing hospitality that Jay has shown me. The people of Arcata, I have found to be very nice, outgoing, friendly, and even extend themselves.

Justin and Sean(sp?) at Revolution, a huge thank you for letting me set up the tipi in their back yard.

setting out with resumes... well... I haven't stayed here in town long enough to get results.

Humboldt Bay, is economically challenged. i suppose is a way of putting it.

i felt that i could possibly land a job at a bike shop

a couple of pharmacies in Eureka were interested in hiring.

the strange thing, is... that is compared to Monterey.

in Monterey, life works in at least quarterly increments, if not semiannual 

so here in The Humboldt Bay, when i drop off resumes looking to move in January... my gut feeling is that its too far away. for instance, the bike shops seemed to look for new hires in the immediate future. same held true for the pharmacies i looked into in Eureka. at least thats my gut feeling.

in light of my $ situation, another 6 months without a job, i could be really thin.

one of my fears is to land here in Humboldt County, not fully aware of the politics and economy, then suddenly find myself living month to month, or worse yet, suddenly a Vet on the streets, in the dreary damp. a fast track to mental illness.

while the locale is beautiful, the lurking depth of Economics, a dark undertow... i suppose. while those beautiful deep gorges, lush, and concealed, i suppose also quick to be a dank sink.
images of Gollum coveting his Precious come to mind...
while i suppose the innocence of Frodo Baggins, only he could bear the ring.

and so it is that I've come to know Humboldt for its diversity.
i suppose a precipitous edge
i suppose to venture further forth, is to completely let go, and simply land.

until then

SoCal calls.
the haunts of The Ventura Fiasco call me back
my siblings, of Fairfax and Melrose, the holidays...

all the while, my heart is here in Humboldt.

my god...

truly amazing country

with hesitation, AmTrak is scheduled, the dummy loading up, storage to clear out today, and tonight to camp, i suppose again at KOA Eureka.


peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i guess this almost as if a minute by minute play by play account

about 16hrs before i leave Arcata.

man, its the pits to leave.

i should have just loaded things up in a U-Haul, and planted myself.

as my dad would say... "it is what it is"

so be it i guess... Arcata will be here when i get back.

I'm all packed up

i had accumulated a few things that i could not cram into my bags, like a jug of liquid laundry detergent, some extra food, jar of spaghetti sauce, etc.

i gave stuff away to kids on the streets. they were so stoked. pasta, sauce, broccoli, liquid laundry detergent, and a few coins 

while packing, Daniel pulls up.

a fellow Xtracycle, longtail, cargo bike guy. way super cool. riding with his boy.

man... it just does my heart good.

its exactly that kind of stuff, that strikes a chord in my heart. 

for a town of 16k, that kind of ideal, the way of life i guess it is... 
i guess, its just that I'm so accustomed to not having that around in community.

in Monterey, its more like the Bay Area, i guess is what it is. that is... the BMW and the carbon bike up top. 

ok... thats cool. i can dig it, and at times I'd mimic it. Racing, all the bling, heck... bling?
look at The Pug, The Hunter, my fondriest road bike... bling. i'm guilty. i'd wish to reform. 

Ventura has LA 
Monterey has the Bay Area.

thru the local mailing list, thru MORCA
i've been scanning across the mass emails, re: ft. ord trail issues, possibly permits for night rides...

my god! its just beyond ridiculous.

Sunday while crossing Fernbridge, crossing the Eel River, girls walking along the gravel banks below, with rifles...

here in Humboldt County geese fly overhead in the hundreds
open space...

night ride? no problem. no could care less... go ride your bike... who cares?
other than trespassing. i'd assume locals are particular to their privacy, as most of us are. here, you'd more than likely be confronted by dogs before you knew it.

night ride? its your well being... if you got hurt out there, its a good chance that you'd be stuck out there.

heck... Mad River Hospital here in Arcata is only licensed for 75 beds.
St. Joseph's hospital is on the other side of the bay in Eureka, so it could be some time before you could get there.

litigious? i'm not too sure about that. i think what the locals go to court for, are other things, rather than getting hurt in open public spaces.

so it pains me to have The Dummy loaded.
my packing haphazard. obviously i could basically care less, about the return trip

the reality is that once back in Salinas, its only a ride back to Monterey

no camping
no outdoors
no elk
no black bears
no salmon 
a salinas river, full of ag run off
the carmel river, long since damed up at Los Padres, of which the reservoir has long since been at least 1/3 filled with silt.

back to the land of townies, where life is an equation of input and output
work, pay bills, repeat.
oh wait, an equation would be something to solve, that which i've described is a function. Fx
of which we've mostly become accustomed to. we've settled for that pre-scribed reality. another "x" Rx = receipt for thou, recipe for thou

There is another theory of Rx’s origin. In that version, Rx is an abbreviation for the Latin word recipere, which means “take” or “take thus.” Long ago, this would not have been a direction to a patient but to a pharmacist, preceding the physician’s “recipe” for preparing a medication. 

here in Humboldt, the economy may be depressed, like the rest of the country, but its a place where i met guys my age with their own businesses, like silk screening, maybe a pizza joint, a coffee shop open 5 days a week, 10-5pm, minimally staffed, free WiFi being the major draw.

i suppose the life equation more consistent amongst its constituents, and as varied
rather than the typical function (Fx.. "f" of "x") which has become the norm across the lands.

what do you mean, "grow your own tomatoes?"

i guess, life here is much slower.

60hr work weeks? pretty sure that dosent exist here.

the thought of going into the masses of SoCal, as if a tear thru my heart.

my god... what have we done?
where my nephews soon to be 6 the other 4, both on asthma meds

where the roads are slick with oil
exhaust in the face
where cars are status symbols

organic is a section in a grocery store
big box stores dominate 

Humboldt, local farms
Co-Ops for grocery stores
kids ride bikes
and i dont mean a bunch of new rigs either.

its not bleached enriched flour
not refined sugar

it may as well be another country
its amazing its even California

today i heard word on the street...
if McCain was elected a movement to sell the county to France.
something like 40k euro to every citizen of humboldt
"can you do that?" was my question...
"its called succession."

i could hardly believe that the Feds would let a thing like that occur 
heck... we (the usa) take on US Territories 
something along the lines of lebensraum 

great ideas, i dig the vibe, i dig the 4hrs from any metropolis 
i suppose, me too a canker to this place

god help us... the indians, lived here for i have no idea how many thousands of years before ferrous materials, saws, gunpowder, steam engines, hydro mining, the whole gambit 

of which it is painfully obvious none of us are free from...

for what its worth... at least my eyes fell upon these lands
my heart satiated for those moments...
perhaps the dichotomy will prove to be too much for me to bare.

Arcata... a landing place


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*my heart soars like a hawk*

spoiled in Humboldt

so I'm looking into The League of American Bicyclist and this "Bicycle Friendly Community" bit.

http://www.bicyclefriendlycommunity.org/apply.cfm

scrolling thru the PDF's

i find 2 questions that become my favorite:

on the application, question #9, "do you have a bicycle master plan?"
and on the brochure, "what if my community doesn't deserve the award?"

whoa!

now Monterey is HOME of The Sea Otter Classic.

is it listed as a Bicycle Friendly Community?

no

hmm...

ATOC... i believe monterey simply didn't want to bid on it.
Kudos to The City of Seaside, and all those whom kept a stage on the Monterey Peninsula.

however... a big difference between sport, and utility. 
obviously we know how i feel about that kind of stuff and my views
where sport is just that... sport
recreation.
utility is much more than sport... its brazed into your life.
the bottom bracket is literally the spot where your efforts make you go forth.

however...
at any rate...

as i shot mass email thru Velo Club Monterey (yahoo group), my velo family
my homestead...
as i had said...

either way... 
The Auto Tour thru 17 mile drive is deserving of its Lexus endorsement...

wow...

its really amazing to actually experience the difference in Community.
i mean... to be upon your bike, and immerse yourself.

i know its not fair.
$68k for a car
or a couple of $k for a dummy

note the hawk flying over the dummy

in Little Big man, Old Lodge Skins often says to Little Big Man, upon his return(s), "it is good to see you my son, my heart soars like a hawk."

in Humboldt, a deep need comes to the surface when i stare at the Grander

a hawk flying over head... is exactly how i feel.

not a $68k sports car, over paved roads... where cypress trees are endangered, and $23M houses surrounded by golf courses, when people need sustenance. 
$68k for that car, is real money
$23M for that house is real money
real money that people need.
when the golf courses water thru the night...
people need that water...

a huge difference in Community.

and oh how clever the ads are... 
when we buy those things...

spoiled in Humboldt...d


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Great posts devo... I live vicariously through your adventures, with with -20 temps and the snow covering everything my only bike adventures involve a Pugsley these days. 

The photo of the Big Dummy on the descent is brilliant.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

anthony.delorenzo said:


> Great posts devo... I live vicariously through your adventures, with with -20 temps and the snow covering everything my only bike adventures involve a Pugsley these days.
> 
> The photo of the Big Dummy on the descent is brilliant.


thanks
big long dribbling non-sensical rants...
that shot is of Jay
so co-incidentally we met as i was packing up the tipi in the backyard of Revolution Bicycle Repair.

and so strangely, he says, he bought the Dummy solely due to AsanaCycles

that descent, was coming off of "panther gap", and into the town of Honeydew.

i shot that as we were riding.

at times my Suunto alt indicated +180ft/min descent

so dig this.
http://dscholar.humboldt.edu:8080/dspace/handle/2148/102
Jays thesis...

whoa!

i cant imagine a better host. Jay is top notch.

i'm inspired to get schooled!

plus here in town, I've become aquatinted "Bicycle Bill", whom founded and ran The Arcata Bike Library.
http://www.arcata.com/greenbikes/
unfortunately their rent was increased and now something else occupies that space.

Jay... check out that thesis!

peace....d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

moments to go
depart 1045am out of the Arcata Transit Plaza

this time, more rest, and dramamine

the trip into Arcata, had me puking into the blue chemical latrine at the back of the bus.

a cycling related hell, that i'd never wish on anyone...

in my sleep visions, snippets, mental photos so to speak, a montage flashing across the big screen of my mind...

d-


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*Puking in the Can or selling the Buick?*

Many terms come to mind....

Techno Color Yawn

Selling the Buick

Driving the Porcelien Bus


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

calling Ralph on the porcelain telephone.

But really, good luck getting back up north.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> moments to go
> depart 1045am out of the Arcata Transit Plaza
> 
> this time, more rest, and dramamine
> ...


I hate buses, being sick on one would be really sucky.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

HardyWeinberg said:


> calling Ralph on the porcelain telephone.
> 
> But really, good luck getting back up north.


phew...

arrived here in Monterey on The Dummy 4:45am

however I did feel pretty bad (nausea) on the bus around Leggett, even-though I took Dramamine.

obvious, since I have not owned a car for the last few years, the movement of being in a vehicle makes me sick.

heck... I've even noticed just being near a motorized vehicle, I start to feel a bit queazy.
just the smell of oils, etc... exhaust? forget it. i hate it. its gross

LA is going to be the total pits.

anyways...

hell-a-long day.

the day was something like.

wake up early around 6am, hang out around Jay's place, i kind of fell back asleep for about 1/2hr, then off to the Arcata Transit Station, to depart 1045am.

1045am to 230am(ish), in transit with AmTrak

Arcata to Martinez, was the Bus.
i felt car sick for most of the ride. I was glad to get to Martinez.

At the AmTrak station in Martinez, like a dummy, i missed a train to San Jose.

a train going to Sacramento pulled into the station on the closest track,
then the train going to San Jose pulled in on the other track...

laffs.... I didn't even know it had arrived, and left. the station is mega-noisy

oh my god with that all ready! the city. it sucks.

as luck had it, missing the SJ train was a bit of a god send, as the station in SJ was closed, so i sat in Martinez, waiting for the last train in that direction. At least at the Martinez Station, it was open, i ate a sandwich, and hung out with all the vagrants passing by.

tramps and winos
winos travel and get drunk
tramps travel and dream

all to various degrees of each...

i find it interesting how i like to sit amongst and share foods

Martinez to Jack London Square, Oakland... 
the train ride, flawless... almost empty, smooth, i sat and nodded off

Jack London, the bus is waiting... 
its late
its foggy
i look around
condos?
someone says... "no, Lofts"
i feel sick to my stomach
the sky obstructed with the concrete and steel efforts of our "advanced society"
cars idle 
lovers kiss, hug say good byes

Oaktown to SJ was a total trip
in SF the AmTrak bus drives round and round
lost
lost
lost in SF
a tour of the waterfront
sitting around Moscone Center
its late...
a glimpse of City Night Life
me thinking to myself...
heck... i should just get out... go get dinner, maybe find a show, and crash at a hotel.

what the hell right?
at this point, i may as well hemorrhage more cash, matching my tearing heart, as not a slice of Nature left. concrete, rail, valets, homeless, a sliver of Night Life glimpsing past the windows, as the AmTrak Bus continues along our "Grand Tour". perhaps something akin to drowning my sorrows in a bottle. at the same time... the magnificence and beauty of The City and yet, the destruction of what i can only imagine of the natural setting it once was, when roads did not exist, i suppose when The Ohlone lived in villages along the waters, eating shell fish, tule reed for huts, and baskets, Elk, Bear, Grizzlies, when a fox underfoot scurrying out of your hut would be more common than to see a stranger. much less an AmTrak Bus.

finally into SJ, after a few stops, more people pile in.
a punky, kind of punk rock chick boards, and sits across from me.
i cant help myself
platinum blonde
pink suede mini skirt
knee high boots
smacking bubble gum
blue eyes
blue eye shadow
shinny lips, and a giddy smile, a high pitched flirtatious laff to follow
i'm tripping out at this point
its around 130am
and i'm wondering if somehow, i'm upon a bus which travels the ether 
passing thru realities, and somehow... there she is...
Dead Milk Men playing out in my head... "Punk Rock Girl"
Devo... "the girl you want"
and she starts out in Spanish, with a bunch of the Homies aboard
now The Pixies are playing out
Francis Black

into Salinas
i depart, and a few "homies" get off
we talk all kinds about the bike
Salinas
i tell them of the Filipino memorial at the Salinas Rodeo Grounds, and that my grandfather's name is there
of me at Ft. Ord Jan 88 to Dec 91, etc
suddenly its as if, I've got them riveted to these tales, of WWII, Filipinos and Mexicans in the ag fields, Fresno, the whole of Cesar Chavez
a few blurps about indians, the locals
my buddy back at Pine Ridge, Sioux, Billy Mills, etc..

and they trip that I'm riding to Monterey...

the street fills with cars as their buddies pull up 
for a few moments, we all stand around
me screwing up the "secrete handshake", we all laff

and somehow i come away with their respect... or maybe its just that they could care less...

the ride to monterey... early am
down Market St. HWY 183 which leads into Castroville

down those dark farm roads
now some 20yrs later after I had been stationed at Ft. Ord

in the early morning
i can hear my filipino grandfather talking to me, telling me of his stories as a young man
in the Salinas fog, early am's with blackout lights, the door open, to drive by the line on the road

my feeling is that Salinas has grown so much
the Central Coast becoming more and more like LA or The Bay Area...
i pass areas that are now 30 year old tract housing
big lights in the background coming from parking lots of the likes of Home Depot, etc...

along Blanco Rd, i startle 3 ducks sleeping in a drainage ditch. 
i stop, and watch them fly in panic, their path heading toward city lights, in the fog
i say out loud to myself, "thats F*@ked up. Ducks in a drainage ditch"
i see the Salinas Valley, a big ag land, the Salad Bowl of California, suddenly as a huge industrial area. god only knows of the pesticides. 
a stark contrast to Humboldt County
my heart chokes, sometime after 230am, me alone on a country road... and who cares?
i mean... who cares, if i'm out there almost in tears, watching the world unfold... i have no problems with it. that is... I'd never be ashamed to show that expression
that early am anonymity in the dank, along the same road my Filipino Grandfather would drive sometime 1942.

Ft. Ord, time check, its 333am at what used to be the rear gate at Fritchie Air Field
i can remember myself at those times... that is... 3am, returning from Ventura, barely making it back for 5am formation and PT.

my dad, too repeated this motion, he in his Sunbeam Alpine, AIT Ft. Ord, sometime around 66'
same gate...

now 11/19/08, there he lay in Ventura in the trailer in grandpa's back yard, with shunts in his kidney's, on Morphine and Fentanyl

me pedaling past where the guard shack was once located, the now defunct lights stand watch over head... 
Ord Market, the old shoppette, along Schoonover Dr. me thinking to myself, how nice it would be to still have housing at 746 Henson Ct, Schoonover Park...
i ride by
along Intergarrison Rd, i can remember the Blue Bayonet Op orders we received the day before Thanksgiving 1989, Suzanne and i driving to the Orderly Room, me in tears, telling her, this is the real deal.
that we are going into a Hot Zone, into Combat, the first time the US has done so in any significant scale since Vietnam. 
in the distance, UH60's at Fritchie could be heard...

pedaling into the garrison area, i turn left, along Infantry row, passing what was once Light Fighter Field, it brings tears to my eyes, to run these thoughts/memories, haunts passing under pedal, as i pass.

i need to piss
stop and take a leak in the middle of Light Fighter Field, looking around, at what was once pristine barracks, home of incredibly fit and dedicated soldiers.

to the extent that most people could not even begin to imagine.

my buddy Joe Pulliam of Pine Ridge Reservation, Oglala Sioux...
comes to mind...
pedaling along, i'm whistling cadences, speaking out loud, i find my echos along those empty buildings...
nothing
nothing
nothing

i pass the old AHA, where i twisted my left ankle at about this time in the morning, as we were preparing for some kind of overseas movement... vehicles on scales...
now a lot full of mass transit busses...

nothing
nothing 
nothing...

Ft. Ord is a haunt

the fog knows no different

into the back side of Seaside, turn left, along Mescal
on the high side of Seaside, as I'm making my way to Del Rey Oaks...
the hills I had once thought steep, have now been reduced to bumps, as I've become accustomed to the scale of Humboldt

here in Del Rey Oaks... it was somewhere around 445am, i see a light still on
and i wonder if my girlfriend is actually still up... crazy girl. i had purposely not called, to let her sleep as i knew of these outcomes...
as if The Army still alive and strong in my blood, everything to me is a mission of sorts
and every time, its as if a deployment, and somehow, as usual, i loose tract of time, and therefore, i simply wish to find Zulu Time, where am i? where is my unit? what is my objective? what is my purpose in life? its nothing.
nothing
nothing
nothing but civilian cars in a neighborhood
along the back side of what was home to the 7th I.D. Light

where now more tract housing is to spring up.
and in some way... i suppose this is home... i suppose.
home in a postal sense
where i physically reside
but i detest that notion
home to me is out there
out there somewhere, where an owl hoots in the still air
elk roam on the beach
and something craps at the front door of the tipi... of which i never did manage to even hear.
sly like a fox me thinks

and this reality, of streets, concrete, jobs, rents, taxes, politics, all the trappings of what We've done to our habitat...

so there it is...
a return
a big cup of coffee
egg burritos 
the cat is happy to see me
my iMac, Vicky, had lots of catching up to do, with updates, etc...

meanwhile my addiction to Amy Lee still plays out, Evanescence...
and my dreams haunt of lush drainages
American Dippers in cool clean streams...

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

not so happy to be leaving Arcata
Arcata Transit Plaza
Greyhound in the background

leaving Arcata on the AmTrak Bus, even less enthused 

Martinez, glad to get off that bus.

at least i didn't puke


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

missed the train
the car reads, Pajaro River
of which, by the way, is full of ag run off... god help you if you ever drank that green stench, by the way, which i tried to filter some years ago, up The Pug, a trip Monterey to Santa Cruz along the beach... there ain't no filtering water like that.
perhaps with a reverse osmosis type of filter, or... uhh... i have no idea, if ever...

opposite that train, i guess is when the Capitals train pulled up... maybe...

dummy, center island


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

my most comfortable moments
outside, cool breeze
sign says, "no Loitering"
(long haired freaky people need not apply, so i tucked my hair up under my hat, and went in to ask him why. he said son, you look like outstanding young man, i think you do. so i took off my hat and said imagine that... huh... me working for you. signs sings, everywhere there's signs... f*cking up the scenery breaking my mind, do this, dont do that, cant you read the signs)

sitting with the Woobie... a sandwich, a book, and the dummy
vagrants, passers-by, we'd talk a bit, and maybe share some food, stories of the road, and where are heart strings pull...

hobos
winos
and tramps

bohemian?

i don't know where i fit in there...

that is... all those pre-defined terms

shod in SRAM, SIDI, Kifaru, Snow Peak Ti, spork, chopsticks, external hard drive, MacBook, cell phone, gold card (am i still gold?), prana beanie
not that any of that even matters

but often times
we are defined by that which we obtain
that poster of our favorite rock and roll band on the wall
the books on the shelves
the bikes we ride
the websites we frequent

Bohemian?
hobo?
tramp or wino?

maybe 

Yuppie Techno-Hobo with a Ti Spork, living under a tarp with a fire in a metal box.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

capitals to Jack London
nary a person aboard
the sign behind me, i recognize a piece of Sanskrit... but can i read it?
to my heart's disappointment... no


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this aint Arcata
nor is it Kansas, Toto

Bay Bridge? Oakland, Jack London Square to SF


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*it is true*

as if from Little Big Man...
----------------------------------------------

Finally, I had to go deeper
into Cheyenne country.

I didn't figure for me
it was dangerous,...

...speaking Cheyenne and having
once been a Human Being myself.

- Kill him.
- I didn't steal, brother.

Why do you call me "brother"?

Don't. I am not your brother.
I am a Human Being.

I suppose you will say you have
never heard of Little Big Man.

Little Big Man was my brother,...

...but you're not him.

He was killed
after rubbing out many bluecoats.

Did you see the body?

No, he turned into a swallow
and flew away.

- Let's kill him.
- Shadow! You were shot.

I put you on a pony.
I saved you.

Dirt On The Nose, do you still have
the pony I gave you?

No. The Pawnee stole him when
we camped at the Old Woman Butte...

...five snows ago.

*It is true there is a thing here
I do not understand.

There is a pain between my ears.*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

320pm, my headache does not ebb, no matter the near pot of coffee i've drank
nor the purging of my thoughts, feelings, and experience in general
as I've put them out here on this dribble for you all to read.
Devo and The Dummy, when we'd ask ourselves of what Devo and whom the dummy?

really just a scratch upon the surface, much like my visit to Humboldt County
those moments of sheer awe in Nature, as if God himself shone a light upon my soul.

a Dramamine hang over?
post Humboldt depression?
where is the fresh organic squash?
where are the geese?
where is the fresh water?

(sigh)
oh never mind those things... for i am now back upon the people, in Monterey, long away is Humboldt County population 126k, Arcata 16k, Eureka 28k...

SoCal soon encroaches my psyche...
more of trains, plains and things... 
as the days go by, water running under ground... and I'll ask myself... how did i get here?
Once in a Life Time

already I'm trying to adjust, shod in Power Plant attire, melrose ave, calling me, my old man with bladder cancer, the whole of The Ventura Fiasco, obviously not fully played out yet...
my finance... i fear, those logistics may not outlast the dire circumstances of my SoCal attachments.

perhaps that is "the next step", to shed even that, let go, and simply go forth.
maybe Arcata, a hop and a skip

The Sioux Nation, Joe Pulliam, Pine Ridge, sets deep in my heart... SD
Dakota... 
and somehow, 10,000 Maniacs "Gold Rush Brides" come to mind, perhaps, as if my okie heritage speaking forth...

me thinks, until spring, perhaps a trip to see Joe, is just a dream...

next trip, in the next week... as much as i disgust, like a kid and their veggies, AmTrak and SoCal.

how will i deal with any of that?

i guess like everything else... right?
ride my bike.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

2 dummies





(can someone give me a quick guide how to embed a youtube vid?)

thanks....d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Easy*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> 2 dummies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copy/paste the embed link right in the post. It starts wtih the left '<' and ends with the right '>'. MTBR automatically reads that as html code and embeds it.

End result looks like this. This is totally unrelated to your thread, but I just recently got turned back on to Queen. OMFG. These guys could actually play. Freddie and company owned that stage. My kid is always running around the house singing 'Weee will wee will wrock you!' and constantly wants to watch the youtube vid of that and Bicycle Race.






*edit*

Sorry, I could have just as easily embedded your vid. If you embed it in your post to include it, I'll edit mine to remove it.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

whoa.... cool
who'd a thunk it ehh?
that mtbr reads html automatically

whoa...

I'm gonna try it with another vid...

thanks!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

whoa! so cool!

vid!

Black Bear at Albee Creek, Humboldt Redwoods State Park.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Copy/paste the embed link right in the post. It starts wtih the left '<' and ends with the right '>'. MTBR automatically reads that as html code and embeds it.
> 
> End result looks like this. This is totally unrelated to your thread, but I just recently got turned back on to Queen. OMFG. These guys could actually play. Freddie and company owned that stage. My kid is always running around the house singing 'Weee will wee will wrock you!' and constantly wants to watch the youtube vid of that and Bicycle Race.


no doubt, genius !


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

I just received word, from my buddy, Joe from Pine Ridge, SD
i have a welcome to visit.
wow!!!
The Sioux Nation!!!
a feeling in my gut for now must be 20yrs that i need to be there.

Spring time is the idea, I'll figure out the travel plans.
obvious, no car, with a bike, using bus/and/or train, combos thereof...

words fall short to describe the welling in my heart.

The Sioux Nation!

and what a blight against the world, the Natural World, we (the western civilization) has become.
when saws cut down the world
when riffles appeared
once upon a time...
as if now days... those hip buzz words of Sustainability, Green, Eco, etc...
when the Sioux lived in Tipis

and we'd think that we are any different?
that is... we'd think that we (each of us, individually) are not tucked away neatly... 
as if in our own reservations?
but alas... of course we are...

when i'd read crazy things like... over 100k people every day move into the Cities
economy driving us mad, forgetting our Way of Life...
when California is bursting at over 37M

my brother, Joe... 
Pine Ridge is in my heart...
Spring 09' Devo visits The Sioux Nation

what will happen to me there?
i wonder of my break down
my visions, the way the world seems

as it is, the last 15 months sans employment, my finance melting away
the accumulation of _things_ shedding like dander
The world of the USA banks, real estate, 401k's, careers, obviously none of it Real

as in the occidental mind, only to quantify what is proven, what can be repeated with expected results

somewhere, The Spirit World has been killed, we're taught from a young age...
believing in what is "solid", but that is only the gross measure
the most ignorant of the universe, to hold onto only what your sense doors can perceive...

something along those lines

the excitement, in my heart
The Sioux!
and to think, and remember, Patrick Joel Pulliam and I, buddies, bunk buddies, of a COHORT unit 
B Btry 7/15 FA, Ft. Ord, Ca. 93942
combat vets, brothers in arms... of course, no doubt that in those days, at those moments, we'd die for each other.

at Ft. Sill, Ok, i remember seeing where Geronimo was held captive
Medicine Bluff, where the story was that Geronimo ran his horse off, running from the Calvary

my god!

how much can i possibly handle?

sometimes The World is just too ridiculous

Pine Ridge...
The Rez
The Sioux Nation

my brother... Joe

wow!

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Sioux Nation*

any ideas how to get there?
that is... without using a car
bus/train, combos thereof?

Monterey, Ca to Pine Ridge, SD.

me thinks take The Dummy and some Kifaru
me thinks a decent stay... time to sit 
time to camp?

one thing, I'd really like to settle out...
is the issue of the V-racks, and how they sway... in the frame of The Dummy.
and a better setup in regards to the SnapDeck and the necessity to pull the V-racks with straps to keep the SnapDeck from coming loose.

also, i've broke a buckle on one of the BOB trailer bags...

finance is getting thin.

i'm well into economy mode.

Monterey to Pine Ridge, without driving a car.
with The Dummy
bus/train combo

any ideas?

peace...d


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Why couldn't you just pedal all the way there?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

dfltroll said:


> Why couldn't you just pedal all the way there?


of course...
RAAM-esq

i'm not "all that"... or at least the doubt is in my mind...

I'm thinking that I may settle down a bit (thru the winter) work a little and try to stash some cash back.

from what I've experienced, $20/day on the road, bicycle touring, is pretty accurate
stack the days x $20... not to mention any wear and tear.

as it is...
today, I started doing some maintenance on my things.

strangely, it seems, perhaps, as if on a graph
time & cost peadaling
vs
cost & mass transport of some sort...

as if... those lines on a graph somewhere they'd cross.

I'm more leaning towards my typical bastardized blend of bus/train/bike, with a medium/heavy load, with thoughts of long haul/stay if i'd choose.

each trip i take, more learning involved...

so for instance, of course a 4 man tipi, wood burning stove, laptop, a weeks worth of groceries, water filter, a book, hatchet, fire wood, tea, coffee, etc...

all massive over kill

until...

the weather turns

the tipi is living space...
food a nice touch... comfort
a book, at least not to go stir crazy... well... too much anyways...

and i think i'd take the Dummy to Pine Ridge. somehow, i've got a picture of riding the dummy with Joe's kids around... 
a camping trip maybe?
or more yet yet... maybe...

thinking save my energy a bit, for the time at Pine Ridge... i have no idea what its like there.

looks kind of flat, elevation around 3k? but there has to be some steep spots...
i wonder of the camping... maybe Badlands?

a million questions. 
what of bugs?
i wonder if they swarm in huge clouds... 
something that comes to mind when remember Oklahoma

right now it looks like the temps 14f to 47f
winds around 20mph
rain/snow


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

http://store.xtracycle.com/_e/Xtracycle_Accessories/product/WH-PR/Whatchamacollar.htm

Those should keep the V-racks pretty dang stationary even without a snapdeck in place.


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*Find a Trucker...*

Dev,

See if any truckers are dead heading to a nearby location. It may get you close and maybe free. No worries carrying BD in an empty truck.

Carl


----------



## Robert_in_ca (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Devo, check this out.

http://sd.craigslist.org/rid/915731041.html



> Bought a car in southern Cal. If I can find something else to haul that way, or someone who wants a ride (or more to haul back, or someone who wants a ride back), I will haul the car myself. Otherwise I will probably have it shipped. The car is driveable, but it is an older, classic car, and I don't know if driving it back would be the best idea in November or December, but If you're going that way, and want a rider/codriver, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*dummy deviation*

after over a month on the dummy
i've deviated
a few days on the hunter 29er to come

rode around Monterey today... 
wow... Monterey sure is purdy... super clean town, big contrast to Arcata.
seem like monterey has more money.
setting up an ice rink in the plaza... whoa..

anyways...

Dummy Deviation
hunter against the Custom House.

d-


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*another perspective*

a couple of shots from Jaik

it was pretty rainy, Patrick's Point
Jaik and i hung out around the fireplace in the tipi.

Hostel Kifaru

part of being on the road is meeting a lot of people, and making friends.

so cool...

peace...d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Broken buckle?*

REi sells buckle sets for like $2. That might even be two mated buckle sets. They got a 20% off one item deal right now, so that would make $1.60... -plus tax, naturally.

I slammed my Camelbak waist strap buckle in the door of my car once (or twice).


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Amtrak to Denver? Not sure about after that.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

only a grocery store run on the Dummy

today's ride on the Hunter to Big Sur with the local club, Velo Club Monterey.

dummy in the parking lot of the grocery store.

holy smack... parking lot full of cars...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

HardyWeinberg said:


> Amtrak to Denver? Not sure about after that.


hmm...
ya... thats pretty good.

good thing i have some time to figure things out.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Heh, that's nuthin!*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> only a grocery store run on the Dummy
> 
> today's ride on the Hunter to Big Sur with the local club, Velo Club Monterey.
> 
> ...


There is a Long's Drugs and Farmer Joe's (like a whole foods) near my house in Oakland where the lot is always full. It must be a 200 car lot, and it is always full.... folks drive around in circles waiting for that golden parking spot to open up, tempers flare when somebody nabs that spot they were waiting for, huge crew cab trucks shoehorned into the 'end piece' leftover spots on the end of the isles that are barely big enough for compact cars with their tails poking out to block traffic. It's ugly. There is never that many folks in the stores themselves. I think all the folks that hope the bus into SF park there.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

My daughter's daycare shares a parking lot w/ a city building that has a lot of senior citizen programs. Seniors and moms circling the lot looking for parking. People park proactively diagonally across marked slots for wheel chair access or to get kids in/out SUV back doors. Considering the constituency pretty much the whole lot should be marked for handicap parking. We just roll the bikes w/ trailer up to the front door of the daycare...


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

Where are you Devo?


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

Methinks he is in S.Dakota on a Native American Reservation. Just guessing, because he mentioned that before as a possibility.

Barring that scenario, I hope all is well with Devo.

namaste'

Carl


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I think...*



kwikfile said:


> Methinks he is in S.Dakota on a Native American Reservation. Just guessing, because he mentioned that before as a possibility.
> 
> Barring that scenario, I hope all is well with Devo.
> 
> ...


.... he's in Monterey, CA area.

*edit*

Oh, I thought more like 'Where does Devo call home'

Yeah, we haven't heard form him in a while. I wonder how he's doing.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Just checking in, too. Seeing where the Devo is Devo...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

howdy all...

I was in SoCal for the Holiday

LA for a week, then Ventura for a couple of days

LA is madness...
Ventura is a burb of the mega city

i took the Hunter down
holiday and all
my girlfriend has family in Pasadena
so it was a mixed effort of sorts
with me staying a week extra...

I'm getting really good at using the trains...

strangely enough...
Fairfax/Melrose to Union Station... i used Beverly to Temple then Alameda, the route was quicker compared to my usual Wilshire Ave route.

i got to Union Station at 4:14pm, 12 minutes to catch the 4:26 MetroLink to Montalvo (ventura)

on the train, i realized i was on the same scheduled train of Chatsworth 111 

strangely i sat in a spot, in the car behind the locomotive

as it turned out, i sat in "Marcia's" spot, as her friends had mentioned it in round about ways, until i caught on...

Montalvo Station, is close to Performance bike, Johnson Dr.
it was dark, so i picked up a red blinkey
the extent of my Holiday Shopping

hang out with family for a few days...

now back in Monterey, where the air is clean
cows graze along HWY 68 (Monterey/Salinas Hwy), passing Laguna Seca I noticed some new walls, gates, etc... 
my mind wonders to the day when or if Formula One will come back to Laguna.

Monterey too a burb of sorts to the Bay Area
but not to the extent of SoCal as to Ventura

I'm glad to be back 
the grasses are growing, the hills a stubble of green
cows grazing
hawks, vultures, spotted a turkey along its tracks, off of HWY 218 (Canyon Del Rey)...

Pine Ridge will be Spring time.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*pics*

some pics

HWY 101, Santa Barbara

a shot from the Huntington Library cactus garden

and

LA traffic


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*Good to hear from you!*

Cool picts - yep LA alright.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*2/29/08*

2/29/08

looking back

rode that bike some, since then

last pic, base of Cone Peak in The Ventana Wilderness


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

What kind of tires are you running these days on your Dummy?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> What kind of tires are you running these days on your Dummy?


Sefras Drifter 2.1's

while i was in Humboldt, my Conti T&C's finally gave up.

actually, i had run thru some loose gravel/rocks, along side a shoulder, and the rear tyre ripped open. 
they were about 1.5yrs old, cracking, etc...

the tread had a long way to go before they were actually worn out.
but rather i suppose it was dry rot setting in.

so i ended up with a new set of tyres.

i probably had them mounted for about 2 weeks while i was up North.

the trippiest part about Drifters, is that they make a "suction cup" sound when rolled onto their side...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more dumb hauling*

moving things from storage into a garage.
i'm giving it a shot with only using The Dummy.
i've got 7 days.
and its an opportunity to further reduce my stuff.

and snow on Mt. Toro (Salinas)


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*this is how it goes*

load by load
pack, balance (somewhat)
ride, unpack
repeat...

tool boxes
bike stand
tires, camping gear
etc...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*still moving*

still moving
it looks like I'm gonna pull off moving all my stuff..
that is what's left of it
move it all by myself without the use of a motorized vehicle.

i can't express enough thru words
the impact of this act
that is
each and every freaking ounce of "stuff", "junk", "possessions", "insurable interest"
the list to infinity ad nauseam... give me a break all ready, there aint no way in the world that i need all of this...

the upshot?

the experience of course

how great is that to actually do it?

and in reality the items in my life are well fewer than what could be packed into, now probably, 1/2 of a small U-haul truck.

so for now
hopefully the end of today

its more of the Dummy Shuffle

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

phew
i'm glad to have that finished. (moving)
now its just more trips to donate to the thrift stores.

well...
The Dummy continues to amaze.
as i'm going thru my things, and i wonder of the future, economy, etc..
i start to wonder if I'd seriously entertain the notion of only 1 bike.
would it be The Dummy?

I think if my life got to that point where i was that broke, etc...
having a useful tool like The Big Dummy, man that sure beats to heck out of a regular bicycle.
at the moment I'm not at that point
but lately, every time i'm on it, running errands, etc...
i see all the people in the parking lots, with their carts of groceries
and i really wonder about things.

for instance... i could swear i heard it on the News the other night.
the average household now has 7 cars
and the average person is in debt $8K


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

I know my Goat would be an easy choice for my one/only bicycle.

Granted, I'm in the process of stripping/powdercoating/rebuilding my 1x1. But it's a pure fun bike. Nothing more.

The Goat? Companion. Workhorse. Funcycle. The one material thing in my life that helps me focus on what matters most (beyond the bike itself).


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I have a hard time....*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> phew
> i'm glad to have that finished. (moving)
> now its just more trips to donate to the thrift stores.
> 
> ...


... believing the average household has 7 cars.... maybe 7 cars in a decade. I dunno. My household now has two cars, but we really only need one and a half... part of why the second car I recently bought has 132k miles on it. It only gets driven twice a week, mostly local errands for my preggo wife and to haul the toddler and toddler gear. At that rate, it will be at 150k miles in 5 years. We did the car share thing with my mo-inlaw who lives across the street, but we ran into conflicts all the time.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> phew
> i'm glad to have that finished. (moving)
> now its just more trips to donate to the thrift stores.


congrats!



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> for instance... i could swear i heard it on the News the other night.
> the average household now has 7 cars
> and the average person is in debt $8K


I would love to believe that but I don't. My neighborhood w/o driveways doesn't support it. However, my ex-boss had pmts for 3 cars (2 ex-cars plus the one he was driving) rolled up into one loan for that one car he was driving, so who knows how many cars are chopped up and securitized into however many loans per household...

Weird thing in our town, we are currently buried under ~2' of snow (it's collapsed down to maybe 10" but the drifts or rather piles of stuff that people have shoveled are several feet high). The downtown merchants have asked the city not to plow downtown for fear of burying parking spaces. So they're making navigation more difficult in the name of preserving parking for the people who do slide around down there?

Anyway, the pug has totally taken me everywhere I need to go down there. The LHT even w/ 2" studs cutting into the 6" of slush down there doesn't quite do it. Some crazy rut surfing though I have to say regardless of tire width.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i managed to get all my things moved out of storage and into the garage, all with The Big Dummy.

really, it was no big deal, as i don't even have any furniture
unless you consider a futon pad, and a rio rocker folding chair...

I've put in a couple of days wrenchin at my buddies shop. Winning Wheels in Pacific Grove, Ca.
thats always cool. i love working on bikes.

on that note.

I finally broke down, and gave The Dummy a solid once over.
amazing how much easier it rides.
the other day, i had kept thinking to myself, "man this thing is getting hard to ride, or is it me?"

clean up the drive train.
and as silly as i am... flip the chain around, so that it now pulls on the other side of the chain.

cleaned up the hubs, grease, etc...
new disc brake pads. a set of Disco Brake Ceramic 3xLife pads
clean up the rotors, calipers, etc...
on and on...

I wore out the WTB saddle...
the shell is cut out for a "comfort zone"
but my chucking pounds, pushed the foam right thru that... so it just bottoms out against the rails... another god send for Thudbusters

so its back to an old Flite i had laying around.
i think i want another Regal, like what i have on the Hunter...
its a bummer that i even have to think about it. after all that WTB saddle is less than a year old.

swapped out tires over to some knobbies, just for the heck of it, and figuring i may as well ride em... wear them out too... or at least work on it some.

the Serfras Drifters that I had on it, already they've had some debris poke into the tread. some decent sized glass, and oddly a piece of stone... like a shard. me thinking its a piece from Humboldt County, as I'm pretty sure that a piece like that would be rare here if at all.

i've been going thru things again, and amidst my stuff is my Light and Motion ARC Li-ion ultra.

my Vega only has about an hour of burn time to it, me thinking the batteries are just about shot.

I've never had the ARC on a bar, its always been a helmet mount, but since I cant find the pieces to change the mounting of the Princeton Tec Bike Corona from head band, to handlebar mount.

that kind of stuff is funny to me. here i am, with comparably very few things, and yet, of course, there is a whole bucket of bicycle lights, mounts, adaptors, etc... and the ONE light i want to use, of course i cant find the SINGLE piece to adapt it to the handle bar.

its hilarious.

so its with the ARC
HID is crazy. its way too freaking bright. insane light.
something like 675 Lumens

heck... the Vega at around 120 Lumens
compared to the Princeton Tec Bike Corona at its highest setting 85 Lumens.

heck... i rarely used the 85 Lumens. that was crazy light. albeit nothing to compare to 675 Lumens of the ARC.

for me...
typically the way i "use" lights
is mostly to be seen, which usually means strobe mode

so there it is... may as well use that ARC, its sitting around, not being used, and it probably has only about 1 year of use at about an hour every night.

its over kill, in a utility, urban setting. in fact... it makes me kind of nervous to leave it on the bike.

in that respect, i ended up geeking out on exactly the best method to mount the light.
really what it came down to, was what to do with the cord.

I coiled the cord in small loops, then used a velcro tie to secure it together, then i drop the plug thru the center of the loops, onto the top of battery/plugin.

i ran some errands today, and practiced dealing with the off and on of the light, and its not too bad of a ritual... easy enough.

with 5hrs of burn time, I'm thinking of using it on my very soon to be/next trip back down to SoCal.

yup, another LA trip

this time, my other Nephew's 6 year old Bday..

same routine

LA, Ventura... check on my dad and grandparents.
right now I'm on a kick about going to UBI for the Cromoly Brazing class... i wonder if my grandpa would help me out some... that would be awesome!

from Ventura, I'm thinking of Fresno, to go visit my aunt and grandma (my mom's mom)
then back to Salinas.

so its another loop of sorts.

January is quick upon us.

tentatively I've got a little gig coming up mid January to help SAG Support/bike mechanic for a 25 man team arriving for training camp.

Sea Otter Classic is soon.
so I've got my feelers out for some work in that direction.

I'm at a point where I feel like making money, or at least start trying to offset the monthly drain.

all it takes is $300/month and i pretty much break even.

but Bike School is in my mind, a trip to Pine Ridge SD is out there
all around June/July... 
that could be a $5k/month

and of course, i have yet to get a "real job"
i think i like it that way tho (until i realize that there aint no jobs)

maybe more shop time, wrenching
try to land some gigs here and there, maybe wrenching/tech support/SAG for up coming cycling events...

at any rate...

the Dummy cleaned up, rides nice, all easy like, drive train feels smooth...


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

pimpbot said:


> ... believing the average household has 7 cars.... maybe 7 cars in a decade. I dunno. My household now has two cars, but we really only need one and a half... part of why the second car I recently bought has 132k miles on it. It only gets driven twice a week, mostly local errands for my preggo wife and to haul the toddler and toddler gear. At that rate, it will be at 150k miles in 5 years. We did the car share thing with my mo-inlaw who lives across the street, but we ran into conflicts all the time.


I'm with you, we have one car just now, i bike/public trasit to work but the next contract might not be down town, i dont trust taxis with the wife and baby so might have to bite the bullet and get a 2nd 1/2 car!


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

Devo - Good to here from you! Glad you're doing well. Bike looks great - chain reverse is nice idea. Mines been heading same direction for 6 years - time to change.
Myself - I did another Griffith Observatory, numerous hiking trails and can ride there too - except a lot of trails are "Hike Only". We drove to the bottom and hiked up. Took in the "centered in the Universe" movie again. Freaking jaw dropping even the second time. Need to see "Water is Life" next time. http://www.griffithobs.org/psoplanet.html

After the movie you exit onto the second floor and it had turned into night. The L.A. City scape was beautiful. I saw clearly into Corona, beyond Mt San Jancinto to my left, Long Beach straight ahead and the LA Harbor, San Pedro. To my right the entire Santa Monica Bay and beyond. Catalina Island and another Island (no name) ? LA lights definitely hide the seedy underbelly of Drugs, Crime and poverty, but it was one of those rare magical after rain add cold in mid Winter clear see forever LA nights. Oh yes the mountains were all visible to with their whites hats of snow. Dude it is a must see (must ride) trip. 
Within an hour of leaving we were home looking west straining to find the HOLLYWOOD sign to say yeah we were just there. Even among Millions of people and city sprawl one can still find beauty and Peace.

namaste'

carl


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

wow, great thread/journal, Devo. just found this as I was poking around. amazing you moved everything with only the Big Dummy. super impressed. anyway, the Ibis Ti stem is still the beautiful specimen that you once admired. digging it very much. btw, interesting coincidence, we have the same birthday.  

peace.

p.s. groovy about to South Dakota. I lived there back in the early/mid 1970s (also lived in Sioux City, Iowa). it's a grand place.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> . btw, interesting coincidence, we have the same birthday.
> 
> peace.
> 
> p.s. groovy about to South Dakota. I lived there back in the early/mid 1970s (also lived in Sioux City, Iowa). it's a grand place.


whoa! that is crazy.

of all the things.

the things i coveted, that Ibis Ti Stem was a shining jewel in my minds eye.

the hours I rode with that stem, the hours i spent working on that bike... for those not knowing, it was an Ibis Xtra Mojo, a 93' or 94' model. i still have the frame, along with a couple of bits that once adorned it.

so ya... huh?

of all the things in the world

same birthdays, and of all the times, and off all the pieces in my life...

as if that stem was destined

--------------------------------------------------------------------

on a tangent about stems...

brazing is on my mind

today at work, a guy brought in a brown anodized mtb, cromoly, big huge welds, around an 88' model... dropouts huge thick...

its his daily bike, and it shows the +20yrs of constant use, and regular care. a gem!
he mentioned it to be a Joe Breeze

i dont know about that

the welds screamed to me the likes of a GT

or something from the dark recesses of my memory, something in the world of BMX

his pedals with Power Grips, and darn near worn thru

to his surprise when i produced 2 sets in stock

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Dummy continues to lure

after work, a stop at Trader Joe's here in Monterey
at around 5:30pm

the parking lot crazy... cars in line...

now The Dummy with that crazy bright HID light
combined with the incredibell...

as if ATARI playing out in my mind.

sonar ping with the bell
identify object
deal with it by use of the light

its almost embarrassing

park dummy at bike rack, which is full
god send for the long cable i carry
its more like a hitching post at this point.

dial in the outboard adjustment on the front brake (Avid BB7's)
hold bike still
and lash the dummy to the bike rack.

typical me...
when it comes to shopping, i pretty much know exactly what i want, exactly where it is, and exactly in what direction to go, in, gather, and exit.

as any amount of time with your bicycle unattended is potential to have it ripped off, or screwed with.

luckily here in Monterey, everyone is still very curious, a bunch of potential eco-do-gooders, on recession hipster reality browsing.

I'm quick to entertain anyone who cares to stop and ask

as the cars are at a stand still in the parking lot
people pouring thru the doors of TJ's

The Dummy quickly came to look to me as if a Lure

a big-ol-huge fishing lure.

the kind i'd buy my grandpa for his birthday... i guess when off of Ventura had fish that big that cared to strike a 10" lure.

the dummy quickly became that lure, but in Dummy proportion, the strikes, nibbles come from the few that have gotten out of their behemoth cars.

the world is so weird


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow!! What an excellent thread!! It has took 3 days of reading, good stuff Devo!!! I hope you can sustain your carless lifestyle


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> for those not knowing, it was an Ibis Xtra Mojo, a 93' or 94' model. i still have the frame, along with a couple of bits that once adorned it.


ah, groovy you still have it. was very tempted to pick it up along with the stem. could be very tempted if you ever decide to sell it again. 

peace.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

misterdangerpants said:


> ah, groovy you still have it. was very tempted to pick it up along with the stem. could be very tempted if you ever decide to sell it again.
> 
> peace.


my cash is running thin, and i've got things in my head, like going up to UBI to take the Brazing class, and of course, i still feel that i have way too much stuff in my possession, so ya... i should look at it more in depth, and get it out there.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Billy B said:


> Wow!! What an excellent thread!! It has took 3 days of reading, good stuff Devo!!! I hope you can sustain your carless lifestyle


3 days of reading, wow.. now thats serious dribble... holy smack huh?

well... thanks for reading thru all that stuff...

at this point in my life.... well... i mean...

for instance, this past week, i was in Santa Barbara, at the Amtrak station, changing from bus to train, and this guy (younger than myself), starts asking all sorts of bike questions, of which of course, i am happy to entertain...

and it comes to center around the issue of physical ability to actually pedal a bicycle.

now this guy was perfectly healthy, able, etc... but somehow, in his head, riding a bike was way too difficult.

to which one of my comments, was, "at this point I suppose i have a solid 17yrs of daily bicycle experience."

sometimes that part blows my mind.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*yet another Dumb SoCal Trip*

ok...

holy smack

seems that the last couple of years has come to focus a lot on my family, therefor its been repetitive trips to and from SoCal

so another trip

Salinas to LA (mom, siblings, and nephews)
LA to Ventura (grandparents and dad)
then i think i'm heading over to Fresno to visit my grandmother, and aunt.

this trip for my nephew, Valor's bday... all of 6 years old

the trip not without excitement

first off... in my head, i had seemed to recall leaving salinas around 1045am when i had travelled in the past.

by luck i look it up on the amtrak website, and sure enough, the schedule is set for 845am.

like a silly guy, i had not even packed, so there i was grabbing my things, somewhat last minute.

next thing i knew it was midnight, and i needed to get to sleep

early am. wake up around 630a
coffee... etc...
next thing i know... my early am zoning out over a cup of coffee, as brought me to 715am. and i've got to get going!

as The Dummy still needs to be unlocked, loaded, etc...

730am i'm rolling thru my neighborhood, and its 36F

holy smack!

like a silly guy, i had only put on some wool full finger gloves, but what i really should have done was stopped to put on some windstop gloves.

Monterey to Salinas, thru Ft. Ord, my typical route... cold morning, my hands with that bite of cold.

the minutes going by, until I'm realizing that i've alloted myself 1:15 to get there.

this time The Dummy shod in knobby tires, a big ol Tioga DH 2.5" tire up front...

and here i am now in time trial mode, to make the Amtrak....

ghetto, if ghetto planning ever was...

nearing Salinas, i'm amazed that i've put myself in this position, and further amazed that I've got solid momentum big ring and the last 3 to 4 cogs was the norm...

i round the corner at the Amtrak, at 836am, and the Amtrak Bus is already there, waiting.

its somewhat of a rushed affair to get The Dummy under the bus, rearrange the baggage, etc...

hands still deep with sting from the morning's frosty ride.

i board the bus, and a lady says to me... "you're steaming!"

as i'm making way down the isle, clad in lycra, helmet and messenger bag.

i sit across from a young hispanic girl...

her eyes, wide, and a huge smile, as she pours over my disposition

there is sit steaming away... clasping, wringing, massaging, sitting on, anything to get the sting out of my hands... until finally i settle in.

she laffs, as i pull out a pair of pants and pull them over bike clothing.

"i thought you were going to ride the bus the whole way in spandex", was her reply...

somewhat of a comical scene...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the trip

Salinas to Santa Barbara via Amtrak bus
Santa Barbara to LA via train

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the trip as a whole has been smooth

typical... i've become very accustomed to this jaunt, and no surprises have come up.

which is great.

my cargo load, greatly reduced as compared to prior trips, as I'm not camping this trip, so that eliminated a lot.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

SoCal weather is great! obviously a huge reason why people have amassed here.
lo's around 45f, and high's around 75F.

yesterday, in the sun around 11am, it was already 100F
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

the kids love The Dummy
they fight over who gets to ride first
who gets to ride up front
who gets to go with which uncle
when is dad going to ride us
etc...

kids... whoa!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

typical me

i set into a mood where Devo, Dummy and Kids turns into a Wonka-esq adventure
as i set out with rhythmic figure 8's, constant circles, spirals, and further rhythmic carves that mimic those 8's, straight line, and mad speed, only to grab the brakes and put the dummy into a spiral, the fastest and smallest circle i can manage to coerce out of The dummy and 2 kids aboard.

a ton of "whoa's" and "oh no's"

as i play to loose control during a figure 8, playing as if The Dummy a mind of its own, running out of control, over a driveway edge, and off the curb, thru some plants, across grass, and making uncle's scatter

slowing down, prep for a cyclocross style dismount... to running speed...
run along side, with 2 nephews on the snapdeck...
and repetitively "ghost ride" the whole ensemble

uncles along the way, spaced in intervals, as if in a relay, run with dummy and kids...
and ghost ride it into the hands of the next running uncle 
of whom... who's to say... what strange ride they'd receive...

until the grand finale, reverse spirals...

(dismount bike, hold both stoker bar, and handlebar, and act as the center, spinning the dummy in a circle, in reverse)

kids get off... stumble around

"i think I'm bike sick" valor relents

gee.... what great fun... the kind that only comes from uncles...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

of course uncles are not exempt

Dallas as captain
Dylan all over the deck

dad takes the kids for a ride


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more pics*

somewhere in LA

bike racks on Amtrak's Surfliner train


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

kind of airing out family junk here, but its not the first time...

so here i am in Ventura, another one of my SoCal trips, visiting family.
strange how i've come to invest time with my family, etc... 

anyways...

here's my pops 
today we rode up to the grocery store

for those that don't know, dad has bladder cancer, so our days are limited more so than what we typically come to know of our own mortality 

anyways... 
dad is how i came to ride a bike.
of course other than the typical Norman Rockwell-esq scene of the proverbial father teaching his kid to ride a bike...

that is...
dad really did turn me onto The Bicycle Lifestyle
that is... at around 11 years old, we were car-free, albeit due to pops DUI
and a handful of other post-vietnam hippy, buck the system, other issues.

so it was, that thru the years i had literally grown up in hotels, studios, a van, then a trailer, all the while, i rode the bike for anything.

in those days, it was a matter of survival 
in those days, i wrenched on anything to get it to work, so i get to school, later to work.

now at 40 years old, and all the experiences of my life, The Bicycle is quite literally the most consistent part of my life.

while jobs, people, relationships, money, etc...
all of that has come and gone
i've always rode a bike.

to be here in Ventura, visiting... on the surface, its just an easy visit, full of light conversations, TV, etc...

but really of course its much more.

and today to ride to the grocery store, it was as if in those days of my youth. almost 30yrs later. 

now days, pop uses his Rascal scooter, altho it does have a bicycle basket and a bungee cargo net that i gave him, the scene is pretty much the same as it was years ago. pop leads the way, i ride in tow.

along the way making our home thru the neighborhood, i spot this dog with it's head poked thru a hole in its fence. and i wondered what that was about.

as if in shackles, perhaps some kind of public humiliation...
or perhaps as if an angler fish... where's the bait?
perhaps curiosity the bait?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*73f*

today 73F

the other day i met this guy form Bici Centro up in Santa Barbara, as we were on our way North from Union Station in LA on the Amtrak. in fact... in one of the prior posts, the pic of the dummy on the Amtrak, the bike next to it, is Jonathan's.

coincidently we met up today at the beach, at Surfer's Point here in Ventura.
jonathan and his buddy robert with his Xtracycle.

Tony, the guy next door, we sort of grew up together, he being 4 years older, so 44, me 40. Tony lives next door in his uncle's old house. he moved back around 6 months ago, which puts us missing each other only by a few months. that is re: residence next door to each other again... since around 84'

so tony and i hit it off, friends of sorts from long time ago. (better friends now, by virtue of bike ride)

today we took out the long bikes for a jaunt, obviously to the beach and back, a little bit up the road on Rincon Hwy, and turn around back to the house(s).

so there it is...
bike geeks. long bikes, cargo bikes, 73F, the beach, in January.

tomorrow i'm heading to Fresno. Oxnard to Fresno. so its a little jaunt from here in Saticoy (east end of Ventura) to Oxnard, then its Amtrak to Fresno for an over night stay, or maybe two, then back home to Monterey. the up coming weekend sees Pen Velo in town for a training camp, of which i'm slatted to be driver/SAG support/guide/wrench for 4 days.

looks like i may have landed a shot at On-site Operations Center Coordinator for Sea Otter, which is great! cuz i could use the cash, the work, the job, the experience, etc...

bikes, bikes, bikes, and more bikes...

peace...d


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool D glad the weather is good there.Its 37* and wet here


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Would love to hear your tips/tricks/advice for *how you're using the Amtrak system to transport your Dummy*. My cross-the-US trip will likely happen in 2010, and I'm thinking of shipping the Goat to one coast or another (east or west...haven't picked a direction yet) via Amtrak.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Would love to hear your tips/tricks/advice for *how you're using the Amtrak system to transport your Dummy*. My cross-the-US trip will likely happen in 2010, and I'm thinking of shipping the Goat to one coast or another (east or west...haven't picked a direction yet) via Amtrak.


whatever it is that you are packing... 
make it modular

the best mode that I've come to know, are 2 large bags for the wideloaders
and 2 panniers up front.

often times there is walking thru a train station involved.
the best method I've come to know... in my case;
is to place the BOB trailer bags on the Snapdeck and walk across the station.
that is...
on the train, the bike has to be stowed separately than luggage.
in my case, only on 1 specific train, the older version of the Pacific Surfliner that starts in San Luis Obispo going south... on that particular train, the Baggage Car is where bikes go. so I raise The Dummy up to meet the staff in the back of the Baggage Car, and from there, the staff secures the bike to some side rail inside the car.

on other trains, the Dummy has to hang from bike hooks, in a passenger car.
that has often been the case.

this last trip i took, the big 2.5" DH tyre that i have upfront, was difficult to get in and out of the bike hooks. obviously the 2.1" Conti T&C style tyres fit better.

carry extra straps and/or bungees. personally, i typically do not use bungees. i like 1" Nylon strap.
that flat shape of strap seems to have better "bite" compared to a round rope. that is... you tie it, set it, and it stays. i typically use 1/2 hitch knots/variations thereof...

be ready to kind of be "throwing your bike around", when it comes to getting off and on the train and/or bus... that transition time... its often rushed, or at least there is a short time frame. sometimes the train pulls in for 3 minutes, and you need to make it happen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amtrak Policy is a trip to read.

i know that for my particular trips, the actual policy that is posted on the Amtrak Website, and when you call the 800 #, the outcome is often that bikes need to be boxed.

however, i have never boxed a bike.

take that for what its worth.

in short bike policy is sketchy

my method is to be very personable, and do whatever it takes to get my bike on...

i guess if i had to strap it to a lama i'd make it happen, burro, or elephant...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i know for CERTAIN that The Dummy will not work on MetroLink in SoCal.
the space on MetroLink trains that is allowed for a bicycle is simply not long enough.

in the past, I had rode my Xtracycle to the train in the evening, to ask the conductor if they'd allow the bike on the train.

the answer... NO.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so really it comes down to being flexible.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Ventura to Fresno*

after a 2 night stay in Ventura it was off to visit my maternal grandmother, and aunt in Fresno, my birthplace.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm 1/2 filipino and 1/2 white.

Ventura is home to my father and grandparents (the white side of the family)
Fresno home to my Filipino side
LA being my siblings and mom
Monterey, by default of the now defunct Ft. Ord, my home turf
albeit my Filipino Grandfather, and my Dad too at one time spent time stationed there.

my Filipino Grandfather's name on a plaque in Salinas at the Rodeo Grounds, dedicated to the the 1st/2nd Filipino regimens that fought in WWII. 
also the most decorated unit in the South Pacific of WWII

my grandpa in Ventura, a Pearl Harbor survivor, fought thru out the south pacific.
my dad, stationed at Ft. Ord for AIT in 66' or 67' for Vietnam.

and myself 88-92, deployed for Operation Just Cause.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

an early start out of Ventura, a short ride to the Oxnard Amtrak station, hop on the Amtrak Bus to Bakersfield
then use the Joaquin train to Fresno.

stepping out of the train in Fresno, the spires of St. John's Cathedral where i was baptized, spike the skyline to the east...

in 76' i was 7, and my parents moved to Ventura.

the Meux home  my dad roofed in my youth, very close by the Amtrak station, within line of sight.

an indescribable feeling of deep familiarity, yet memories far enough away, is ultra reality Deja Vu... in real time.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pics:

Bakersfield station
inside the Amtrak passenger car (upstairs)
last pic... Fresno Station


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*scenes along the rail...*

a few shots
of trains
tracks
and Amtrak food...

being rail, being the artery of industrialism
being Fresno
being the San Joaquin Valley
as if the windows a slide show...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*fresno scenes*

along the railroad
warehouse area...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more fresno...*

my grandma lives off of Church Ave
this area of Fresno is pretty hard... i guess you could say...
the gangs are crazy
the crime is ridiculous

growing up here, i had been exposed to plenty of violence
my dad a Vietnam vet
late 60's/early 70's

my dad a long blonde haired hippy married to a filipino girl
(mom and dad met at Ft. McClellan, alabama) mom being a WAC

intentionally i chose travel in day light hours

taking pics in the warehouse areas, hispanic workers stop to check me out...
i play the tourist...

in my grandma's neighborhood, whistles, whoops, calls of various sorts, a car pulls out of a driveway and follows...

turning into my grandma's driveway, along the sidewalk, and down the center walk...
i knock on the door...
cars drive by... and i wave...

all i can do is hope.

in the morning, Pudgy shows up...
my stay 5pm to 8am, 1 night stay.
last time i had seen Pudgy was for my grandfather's funeral, some 12yrs ago...
once upon a time... he and his sister were my best friends... as a child.

early am fog
the neighbors mingle in their yards, lean against their cars... as Pudgy and I share handshakes, hugs, laffs, and stories of our youth, how the neighborhood has changed...
our boisterous voices break the quiet of this cool foggy Sunday morning.

i'm on a giant ape kick these days...
started in Humboldt with reading Where Bigfoot Walks crossing the Dark Divide

now i'm onto Dian Fossey, Gorillas in the mist...

while in Ventura, dad turned me onto Bonobos

my travels, and my seemingly somewhat disengaged from "the Norm" lifestyle...
i've come to have an eye of Humanity, and in particular these last 200yrs...

the scene has come to blow my mind in so many ways...

boisterous voices, big hugs, back slaps, and showing off those canines 
granted me a exit route, lined in cars, neighbors and various looks, gestures, comments to varying degree of approval, or contempt...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*homeless...*

at San Benito and G Street
a homeless housing area... i believe out of the Rescue Mission...

along G Street, homeless abound...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Fresno Amtrak*

8:30am Sunday...

train tracks
the amtrak station 
and how The Dummy was stowed, upon this morning's train ride to Stockton.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*i love aircraft.*

along the way, along the rail... somewhere north of Fresno...

an airplane museum/park of sorts... i could not resist pics... nor dragging you thru random posts...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Stockton to San Jose*

once in Stockton
change from train to bus

this is the "get off the train in a timely manner part"

and get The Dummy under the bus.

this is the part about being "modular" in your packing/deployment


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*fixie kids...*

in Pleasanton/Dublin (ca)... near the BART station
(by the way, the BART station is absolutely amazing! I'm inspired to try it out for just about any reason)

i spot a line of what i've come to call... "Fixie Kids"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*San Jose to Monterey*

Amtrak Bus pulls into the San Jose station...
i pull the dummy out, my bags...

look around for the next bus...

to my mind... i'm kind of tripping out, being that i can't recall the last time i had seen an Amtrak bus in town, etc...

much to my surprise, i see a MST (Monterey Salinas Transit) bus pull up
with 55 Monterey Express across the front, and an Amtrak sign...

uhh... uhh ohhh... look at that rack? what now?

the hard drive in my head spinning, reeling thru the posts... when i recall, Xtracycle rants of Portland...
"remove front wheel", pops up on the big screen of my mind... and viola!
it works

San Jose to Monterey, on the front rack, i cabled it down, with my lock, etc..

placed the front wheel in the Wideloader, and strapped everything down, as best as i could muster...

once in Monterey, i was delivered within 2 miles of my residence.
what more could i ask?

an awesome week long trip!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

recap:

ride: Monterey to Salinas

Bus: Salinas to Santa Barbara
Train: Santa Barbara to Union Station LA
ride: union station to my siblings house.

Train: LA to Oxnard
ride: Oxnard to Ventura
ride: with neighbor to beach, up along the coast, toward SB, and back home(s).

ride: Ventura to Oxnard
bus: Oxnard to Bakersfield
Train: Bakersfield to Fresno
ride: Fresno amtrak to grandma's house

ride: grandma's house to Fresno Amtrak
train: Fresno to Stockton
bus: Stockton to San Jose
bus: (MST) San Jose to Monterey
ride: less than 2 miles to my residence.

my trip 1/3/09 730am to 1/11/09 430pm
9 days, approx 9hrs.
and about $130 in Amtrak fares.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

another trip done.

now to prep for Pen Velo coming to town.
4 days Friday thru Monday... I'm driving the support vehicle/SAG/guide/wrench for a training camp...

then its hopes of more wrenching at my buddy's shop

and ideas of yet another LA trip in March... simply to spend time with pop, as his bladder cancer it moving right along, each visit becomes more precious

March 7th, LA Bike Summit

maybe during that trip, I'd swing by The bicycle kitchen in LA, as I've once done, with The Pug

and Bici Centro in SB


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*various dumb stowings*

as you can see...
the key is to be flexible
and to pack in the modular mode
and be ready to bang your bike around a little

often the time is short for loading and unloading
or making it across the station

you have to be ready
you have to packed in a way that facilitates your movement.

you have to pack in priority

i.e. i dont particularly enjoy wearing my Sidi's on the bus/train for hours upon hours. so i swap over to either shoes, or sandals. that kind of stuff needs to be readily available.

important things like a laptop, lights, wallet, cell phone, digi cam, cable lock, etc... reading material... iPod...
i like to keep that kind of stuff actually with me at all times, as I'd hate to loose a laptop.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*more on stowing*

more stowing pics

the last pic is obviously of The Hunter 29er
its on MetroLink.

MetroLink will not accommodate the length of The Dummy


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*as you can see*

as you can see... there is no consistent facility for bicycles.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*dang...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> a few shots
> of trains
> tracks
> and Amtrak food...
> ...


... your Macbook has seen some miles, eh? Looks like my Powerbook Pismo before I retired it.

Man, those things are built, eh?

Thanks again for sharing another adventure.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> ... your Macbook has seen some miles, eh? Looks like my Powerbook Pismo before I retired it.
> 
> Man, those things are built, eh?
> 
> Thanks again for sharing another adventure.


i hope it lasts for awhile. i have a feeling it will.
it has a hard case cover, and a keyboard cover too.
55 cycles on the battery

i need to go thru all my stuff...
dump stuff from the MacBook, and better organize the iMac...

plus i need to work on my website


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

If you're ever in Sonoma County, you've got a place to stay as long as you need in Santa Rosa. (My girlfriend and roommates just OK'd it..) This is coming from a fellow Xtra, soon to be Dummy owner (one more week!), who would love to hear your stories.

PM me if you're ever in need.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ScaryJerry said:


> If you're ever in Sonoma County, you've got a place to stay as long as you need in Santa Rosa. (My girlfriend and roommates just OK'd it..) This is coming from a fellow Xtra, soon to be Dummy owner (one more week!), who would love to hear your stories.
> 
> PM me if you're ever in need.


thank you so much
you are more than generous
you never know... maybe one day, huh?

you're gonna like your dummy!

peace...d


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

It's the least I could do for someone who has made me fully realize the potential of my legs and inspired me to utilize my Xtra for so many purposes. Your tales truly make me want to pack it all up and head in whatever direction I see the next bird flying.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ScaryJerry said:


> It's the least I could do for someone who has made me fully realize the potential of my legs and inspired me to utilize my Xtra for so many purposes. Your tales truly make me want to pack it all up and head in whatever direction I see the next bird flying.


personally, i've seen enough of things that surround me. (the common lifestyle, commitments/obligations/careers --> ad nauseam) 
and I've come to appreciate my life all that much more
on that note... its a big rock we live on, lots of places to go, lots of people to see, etc...

perhaps like the conditioned, and faithful domesticated companion, perhaps Buck of Call of the Wild...

maybe like the dog that got out of the yard and discovered the end of the block
the neighborhood
the edge of town
a pack of other dogs, loose, their lives, etc...

in so many ways, its as if I've gone feral

i suppose one could say, in so many ways that i've broadened my horizons...

my family trips out, bcz, i simply get on the bike and ride away... its super easy.

really. honestly. its easy.

any of these rambles i've done, can be done. i assume most of the MTBR subscribers are of healthy body. in that respect... appreciate your ability, and be aware, that The Bicycle is an awesome machine.

broadened horizons?
on that tangent...
i mean...
ok... so for instance... we have our daily lives, our daily jobs, the routine... you know what i mean;
as the recreational sport cyclist we get out there when we can, we ride our bikes in whatever manner it is;
for many of us, such as myself, the moment i get on the bike, the world fades away...
or i suppose, its the "mind" that i'd carry around. the mind that processes the input from my environ...
on the bike, life suddenly is different

imagine a day long ride... maybe a sunday ride, that you get to do on a regular basis

for myself, in the realm of Sport and Athleticism, i had gone years with a regular ride schedule

Monday, easy spin
Tuesday, group ride, tempo (maybe i'd work on strength... depending on the time of year... mash a big gear on a hill)
Wed, usually off day... other than riding to work (which was typically an hour ride or so)
Thursday... some short intervals, typically racing traffic, or maybe sprints counting fence posts, whatever
Friday another off day
Saturday, race day, or at least a hard road ride with the local club
Sunday a long day. maybe a century, or just a 4-6hr mtb ride

year after year, in that general pattern

getting out there on the bike, touring, camping, traveling, whatever you care to call it;
all the above fades away
no more "blowing off steam"
no more "steam" to blow off.

in reality, all of that, the past, has been a training course of sorts, for the real world application.

as if in The Army, tons of training.
classroom
tactical 
field training
and even big operations, joint simulations, big field training exercises...
then comes the deployment

once deployed, often the routine mimics training

at some point the "artistry" of the craft comes to the forefront.
that is... at some point the deployment does not go to plan or schedule
hence the "skill", "the artistry", that is... how you execute the use of your equipment and knowledge.

once that mind comes to the forefront, the world is much different.
there is a certain faith, i suppose, a certain rolling stone, a way of rolling with the punches i guess... 
and a certain degree of self confidence that ensues 
its as if somehow, i had given up, i let go, and day by day... who's to say whats going to come up

but its strange, bcz...
for me... take for instance... the aspect of career
the chasing the American Dream
can i trust the bank?
for me... i have a hard time investing another 20yrs of full time corporate employment.
and for what? to get an IOU? much like the California State Controllers Office is suggesting?

heck... i have some unclaimed cash at the State Controller's Office... when will i get that?
i better not hold my breath.

in many ways... me at 40 years old. i know i could put forth effort, and make that cash again... its called work. a job. i know that path.

would i sit around and beat my head against a wall, and curse my dad for his lifelong pursuit to satiate via tobacco and other drug use? now he has bladder cancer, drains tax payers money via healthcare and a Social Security check, of which he quit paying taxes sometime before the Vietnam War... ???

its all madness...
why would i sit and occupy my days with that kind of stuff?

especially when i've come to honestly 100% realize that i love being on the bike.

on the bike... none of that exists. its just me, my bike, and my environment.

often i meet people of like mindedness

and that gives me hope

that gives me direction, i suppose

i.e. I have these notions of creating some kind of non-profit here in Monterey. something akin to Bici Centro, bike hut, bike station, etc...
i have notions to return to UBI for a Cromoly frame brazing class. i enjoy wrenching at my buddy's shop
and i enjoy group rides with my local club
and i bet i'm going to enjoy this weekend's up coming gig with Pen Velo. support/guide/wrench.

as we all know the Economy is a wreck 
i was lucky enough to drop my career path in August of 07'
came away free and clear, with a small handful of cash, and thats it.

my most valuable asset? my Bike Practice. without that job of 14yrs, i would have never had the $ to pursue the path. how many bikes over the years? the rides? the tools? the countless trips to go ride a century somewhere, or a race... etc... and to that extent i'm grateful for the job.

with the way things are in our country. Bicycle is coming to the forefront. 
i think there is something there for each and everyone of us. imagine... its a dream i suppose... a country where the Bicycle is that much more accepted in our culture. more bikes on the road.

i see it all the time. its happening. the elderly of WWII generation, have a hard time accepting The way of The Bicycle, but that is only by default of the industry post WWII. bikes were for kids, they were toys in the street. and now how do things look? "whats good for GM is good for the country?"

would we believe that? 
would we believe that a life long career of lead paint, benzine, tobacco, alcohol, asbestos, etc... would we believe that is good for us?

would we believe Cars-R-Coffins?
would we believe the cancer rates?
would we wonder of the side effects of sitting in a car, while we breath the out gases of plastics?
would we wonder why we have to breath car exhaust?
i dont own a car. why do i have to breath my neighbor's crap?
its madness.

its bad enough
its bad enough that i have to resort to Amtrak, buses, etc...

its too much to fathom...
but for now... The Way of the Bicycle is a sublime way.

as to legs... where they can carry you, and what you can pedal.
i tell people to think of how successful the evolution of creatures has been, and how widespread the use of those levers, "the leg" are.
its amazing to realize how much force we put down every step

people often question moving the weight of such cargo
i'm quick to point out...
THE WHEEL
the bike has WHEELS
wheels and bearings.
caveman tech, the invention of the wheel
as if a scene from BC Comic

i'd rather ride that wheel to the beach/park/forest/national forest and watch the scene
as compared to drive that car, payments, career, fast food, coronary disease, and to maybe one day, pick up a National Geographic and wonder of my own backyard...

in so many ways, I am looking for Big Foot.
Gigantopithicus
the Mountain Gorillas 
the Bonobo
the aboriginals
the Sioux indian
the hobo on the tracks
mr. business man... pointing his plastic finger at me, you can't dress like me (hendrix)
once upon a time, in my prime, i'd give a bum a dime... and how does it feel to be scrounging for your next meal? (dylan)
rolling stone...
i want to know all of that

these days... as the scenes roll past
i've come to view things as if "a cultural experience"
like the day i sat at the old lahaina luau
sitting with my dad, as he drinks his morphine 20mg/ml solution
the time a black bear was in an apple tree
elk on the beach
my brothers working in a chopper shop
or simply the masses that make up the cities of the area that i've come to know as my backyard...

but I'll say this
being on the bike is the best thing that i've come to know
simply by default of the economics involved, the technical advancements of MTB, and my personal background.
all of that has brought forth something, that seems to be unique.

in many ways, Janice hit it on the head, "freedom's just another word for nothing left to loose" (sort of)
you get my gist...

"get on your bicycle and ride" (freddie mercury)
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pics

my grandma in fresno gave me this National Geographic

mt. st helens a year after its eruption in may 80'

Mudman from Papua New Guinea

last pic: Harlem, i think 1973
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

life is short
enjoy it

as for myself
today here in Monterey, its sunshine...
a day to do maintenance, work on my garage space full of further junk
ready myself for this weekend's gig with Pen Velo

and to read thru contract forms re: Sea Otter Classic
(and hope to god i can manage any/all of it)

peace...d


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

Great post!

*subscribed*


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Frs1661 said:


> Great post!
> 
> *subscribed*


uhh ohh...

welcome to the world of Dribble by Devo

some other threads, etc...
Hunter w/CDW bags
It's a Pug's Life

various YouTube stuff:
http://www.youtube.com/user/SelfPropelledDevo

peace...d


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> uhh ohh...
> 
> welcome to the world of Dribble by Devo
> 
> ...


Your world is inspiring though Devo....now I wonder why I have all this stuff!! And why do I ? Because I am a consumer unfortunately.There is a way to live simpler and You do it Thanks for the dribble!!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Billy B said:


> Your world is inspiring though Devo....now I wonder why I have all this stuff!! And why do I ? Because I am a consumer unfortunately.There is a way to live simpler and You do it Thanks for the dribble!!!


laffs...
by all means, don't go thinking that i never had a credit card balance, or a car payment...

I'm a Conehead (must consume mass quantities) in rehab

what i seem to not let go of, is my 24" iMac


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*77f*

77F inside the house, in the shade

almost as if the whole of the last week or more I've been lucky to have nice weather.

today... catch up with things, Pen Velo gig is shaping up
Sea Otter gig, shaping up

an easy grocery run down the street
77F, sunny, and sandals...

global warming?
i have no idea...

however it makes good for drying out my clothing.
another one of those hippy dippy things i do... i don't use a washing machine or dryer...
its all bucket handwash... everything.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah gotta have some debt I guess, just a house payment And 1 cc with just a little on it so its not a bad thing.... I just got lots of stuff this is the bike room in my basement


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Billy B said:


> Yeah gotta have some debt I guess, just a house payment And 1 cc with just a little on it so its not a bad thing.... I just got lots of stuff this is the bike room in my basement


That floor is great! :thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Billy B said:


> Yeah gotta have some debt I guess, just a house payment And 1 cc with just a little on it so its not a bad thing.... I just got lots of stuff this is the bike room in my basement


looks great, sounds great! awesome!


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

thebigred67 said:


> That floor is great! :thumbsup:


Yeah I kinda like it! I figure its from the 50's the house was built in 26 so ...Thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*cross post...*

Hit and run victim Daniel Vasquez

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=270010


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*75F & loaded*

today was another awesome day. the weather amazing. 75F

ran some errands, groceries, etc.. and a run over to the shop to pick up some things.

at the grocery store, bicycle rack, i met a guy on a bike, and to his disgust he asks, "where do you come up with such a contraption?"... he searching for words.

i go on about the dummy, cargo bikes, etc... the whole of the time, this guy was disgusted, you could just tell by the look on his face...

his bike a newer Trek Hybrid, sadly corroded beyond its years. that is... it was really beat for a new bike! as if it sat outside all the time, and no one gave a damn...

well... he mumbles some jacked up words about how it sucks to have to ride a bike, the sidewalks, etc...

and it was one of those moments, where i was reminded that not everyone enjoys riding a bike...

and it was at that moment, my eyes saw a man with a lot of anger, and it was sad to me that he'd completely miss what he had...

i reminded myself of all the years i've been on a bike, and how strangely difficult a bicycle can be...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

on another note, The Dummy all loaded up to met with the crew from Pen Velo
starting tomorrow, a 4 day training camp, of which i'm playing wrench to.

peace...d


----------



## Mojoe (Jan 29, 2004)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> today was another awesome day. the weather amazing. 75F
> 
> peace...d


Wow! My commute to work this morning was -24f and it was up to -11f for the ride home. It's suppose to be above zero tomorrow for the first time all week.

Mojoe... freezing in Iowa


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Mojoe said:


> Wow! My commute to work this morning was -24f and it was up to -11f for the ride home. It's suppose to be above zero tomorrow for the first time all week.
> 
> Mojoe... freezing in Iowa


WHOA! -24F!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> WHOA! -24F!


One week after I move from Chicago to Nor Cal the wind chill in Chicago was -72 degrees below zero. That is why I stay in Nor Cal.:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

You have a good Camp D!!!!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Dummy knows support*

some pics from today.

another day of 70'sF 
Pen Velo had the perfect day 
awesome!

so the day went like this.

wake up around 7am
coffee, etc...
leave the house around 8:50am
ride down the street, less than 2 miles away... take the dummy loaded with tools.
meet Pen Velo, get acquainted, go over the general idea, etc...


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Dig it! MAn convertible tops down??? awww it was 0* when I got upthis morning, now it hit a high of 12* for the day But on a side note, we are going to The Sheltowee Trace in Ky.Sunday for an epic ride. Typically 6 or 7 hours on the bike i nthe deep forest Yay!!!! Be safe out there!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

???

i guess today i made money using the dummy


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ok... more various misc pics...

all Pen Velo

Monterey County, Ca.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ???
> 
> i guess today i made money using the dummy


I love days like that. :thumbsup:

Oh yea, nice face BTW.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*update time...*

the Pen Velo gig is done
today I was let go in the morning, which is really let go a day early.

I can not express enough how grateful I am to have had the work. its a dream come true.
i got paid, now i can buy more tortillas, and beans...

ride bikes.
ride bikes.

without going into all the little details...
one day the team went south to Big Sur and back, another out and around Carmel Valley thru Arroyo Seco, and into the Salinas Valley, then back.

Thank you to the Velo Gods.

dummy content?

well... i transported my tools to and from the team on The Dummy
altho i did have the connivence of being able to leave my tools in the SAG vehicle.
that is until this morning, when i picked everything up.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

saturday was an awesome day.

awake up at 6am, coffee, get myself going, etc...

being that i had transpo'd the tools, and being the weekend, and all...

i swapped over to The Hunter for 2 days.

so Saturday's commute was beyond awesome!

I met up with my local club, Velo Club Monterey, for the Saturday am ride at 730am, which goes along Asilomar, and thru Pebble Beach.





me, meeting Pen Velo at The Barnyard Shopping Center, at Carmel Valley Rd, and HWY, 9-9:45am, the SAG wagon being fully stocked, tools, etc...

i simply locked the Hunter up in one of the cars for the day, at the end of their day, I still had a solid 3hrs to go ride before it got dark.

what more could i ask for? a day in paradise.

early am ride, go SAG for a team, then ride in the afternoon.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*amazing weather*

this whole week has been phenomenal weather.

and this cool zeppelin had been cruising around for the day (saturday)

I had noticed it off the coast of Carmel Highlands, and Point Lobos.

at my residence in Del Rey Oaks... with the airport across the little canyon (Canyon Del Rey), the airstrip is just about at the same elevation, the airport provides me with countless hours of awe!

so this zeppelin flys right over my head...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

sunday, takes us out thru CV and around thru the Salinas Valley.

the team groups together, alongside a road, me with the van, passing out whatever is needed, little tweaks here and there, stow away clothing, you name it.

basic run around, and get the team squared away, the guys under way, me with ideas of rest stops, fee zones, etc..

during the comotion, the ruckus of the morning, dogs at fence lines gather, and bark, passers-by slow and gawk...

a guy is hanging around, as we've stopped right in front of his property...
after the team rolls out... i say "good morning", and apologize for the general scene.

the guy tall thin, about my age... it seems, and i kind of get this feeling I've seen this guy, and/or he seems to be a jock... a gut feeling.

maybe he had said something like... its ok... i know what its about, i ride bikes too...

far out! i intro myself, shake hands, etc...

turns out its Graham Simpson of Webcor

another twist of fate...

cool...

Webcor!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
pics:

1: shot off of the rear view mirror, giving a guy a draft to bridge a monster gap. solid effort. heck-a-impressive!

2: another shot of the team, from the side rearview mirror. simply pull over on the side of the road, and snap the shot, as they pass by.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

check out how swank this place is.

its one of the 3 places the team was staying at.

lots of Carmel Stone work, vaulted ceilings, etc...

somehow in the back of my mind, i kept thinking a White Snake video was about to be shot. 

last pic: shadow after a day with the team.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*today*

today... the last day... gigs up

out with The Dummy
from Del Rey Oaks, to Scenic Rd, Carmel by the Sea.
arrive at "The Beach House" by 9:30am...

Devo & The Dummy ready for another day.

however, once everyone arrives, the day's ride, decided a little 2hr jaunt thru Pebble Beach. the guys decided i was not needed, thereby letting me off the hook. plus a tip jar!

WOW! a tip jar! i'm embarrassed to open it up, and count it out.

a group "thanks", as if Manna from Heaven.

Pen Velo... a HUGE THANKS!

the day done early, 1030am... Carmel, Ca already around 73F...
whats left to do?

load Dummy and go ride!

along Scenic Rd, to the mouth of Carmel Valley River, then back thru town, up and over Carmel Hill, and back to Del Rey Oaks.

at the summit of Carmel Hill, i hear a freewheel behind me... 
one of the guys from the local club, we ride the length back, in chit chat, all laffs, and smiles... a great day.

thank you to The Velo Gods!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

and to think...

of course... yet another episode... of Devo and The Dummy

living the bike life.

or at least

trying

how awesome is The Dummy?


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW!!!! What a pad!! nice gig Devo, and a s always awesome shots of warm weather!!!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Spin off.

http://www.f88me.com/showthread.php?p=175303&posted=1#post175303


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i scored another gig, support sag wrench, deal. awesome!
a day of work tmrrw wrenching at Winning Wheels
a meeting for the Sea Otter on Sunday

then the weekend following, SAG/support/wrench for VOS Racing

this thursday night go to a Ft. Ord meeting, re: land use, trail access, support, etc...

so I'm keeping busy enough, and all bike related stuff. its great.

now...

its riding bikes, working on bikes, taking pictures of bikes, writing about bikes, talking about bikes, dreaming about bikes, doing errands by bike, and going to meetings about bikes...

i'm sure i'll fit more in there.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's a Pen Velo flickr link
http://flickr.com/photos/ahsu_photos/sets/72157612747000663/


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Devo,...are you out rambling??


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*orbit*



Billy B said:


> Devo,...are you out rambling??


i'm here in Del Rey Oaks...

I've been fairly busy

Saturday, took the Hunter out for the Saturday Morning Ride with the local club.
rainy... put a new set of Cascadia Fenders on it... its ultra... funny how quick that bike looks so different.

Sunday i went to a meeting for the Sea Otter Classic. 
showers off and on... an 800ft climb right up South Boundary Rd.
looks like I'm going to be really busy...

the thursday prior, i had gone out to the FORA (ft. Ord reuse authority) Facility for a meeting... it rained that night... and ironically i had not put the fenders on the hunter yet. it was laffs...
as in... what good are fenders when they're not being used? silly guy.

Monday I had rode a "29er Loop", that i had just wondered...
that is a pave/dirt mix... all out on Ft. Ord, from my place here in Del Rey Oaks, up to Laguna Seca, down Outlook Ridge, trail #50, cross Eucalyptus, up trail #50 to Barloy, continue Barloy on pave for maybe 1/4 mile, make left onto dirt... make way to Hennekin's Ranch Rd, turn right on Hennekin's continue pave to "Blair Witch" (trail #59), exit onto fire road, (the dirt section of Watkin's Gate), make left onto fireroad, continue to Parker Flats area, exit dirt, transition pave on Parker Flats, make right onto Parker Flats Cut-off Rd., left onto single track, exit onto Normandy Rd, right turn... continue Normandy Rd. to Gen Jim More, make left, and continue to Broadway Ave, descend Broadway to Noche Buena, make left, follow Noche Buena until it ends at Plumas Ave, make right on Plumas, left on Tweed... go around barrier, enter Del Rey Oaks, and home...

1:50hr, with some goofing off, and staring at things.

cool loop no doubt, i could mix it up a bunch.

Tuesday morning was the "No Real Job Ride" with Velo Club Monterey.
i took out the Hunter, I've been running a set of Nanoraptor 2.1's, and yesterday i could feel that grip of a fine knob. I keep thinking about going back to a set of Kenda 1.9's

now today... Wednesday.
i have to go follow up with a buddy. 
Re: SAG/Support/Wrench/Guide for yet another team. this time a local team. VOS Racing.

that gig will go thru the weekend, starting tomorrow.
plus along that time frame, and a few days further, I have a house sitting gig.

2 Brindle Greyhounds, house, mail, etc...

so for being a guy without a job...
I'm pretty darn busy.

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

plus, this morning, i sewed in some repair work on a set of Kucharik toe warmers.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

next I need to learn how to use this...


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

Devo, the Hunter looks amazing with fenders. Love it!


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool week that you have had. Its snowing and icing here, just got done shoveling and thawing out the cars/driveway..... Nice warm weather pics....Oh yeah the Hunter is kewl w/ the fenders


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Looks fun.*



Billy B said:


> Cool week that you have had. Its snowing and icing here, just got done shoveling and thawing out the cars/driveway..... Nice warm weather pics....Oh yeah the Hunter is kewl w/ the fenders


Hope to see you at Sea Otter.

I think I'm going to have to day trip it this year, tho. Sucks to get up at 4 am, spend 2 hours on the road to get down, race, and have enough energy to drive back without falling asleep at the wheel. I did it soon after my 2 year old was born. I guess the trick is to make lots of rest stops.

Cascadia fenders, eh? I took your recommendation and looked them up on Amazon.com. They seem to be the only source of those in 29er size. $42 landed is pretty decent, tho. I've been pulling the 2 year old in the Burley trailer, and noticed that the rear wheel is in just the right place to kick debris up in his face. One snap is broken... one of the one that holds the top down to the front, so I run it 'convertible style'. I think I oughta get a set.

I love my 29er bike for pulling the trailer. Easy riding position... good roll.... the gears are a bit on the tall side for mountain, but perfect for the bike paths.


From Random stuff


From Random stuff


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Hope to see you at Sea Otter.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to day trip it this year, tho. Sucks to get up at 4 am, spend 2 hours on the road to get down, race, and have enough energy to drive back without falling asleep at the wheel. I did it soon after my 2 year old was born. I guess the trick is to make lots of rest stops.
> 
> ...


yes, congrats on the new born!
kids and bikes... whoa... a whole new dimension.

sea otter, I'll be really busy. for the 4 days of the event i think i have 13hr days.

as to fenders... ya, cascadias. i now have them on the dummy and the hunter. good fenders.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*VOS Racing*

today's gig
day 1 of 4 days.

pretty much like the gig i had with Pen Velo

drive car
this time a swank new Chrysler Pacifica. whoa! that car is awesome! the way it shifts, and how flat and broad the power band is... amazing... torque, all the time. whoa.

my days getting ready to be long, starting tomorrow.

buddy leaves town before dawn.

me... early wake up, 530am.

get on bike at 6-630am, ride to buddy's house

go walk 2 greyhounds at 7am. clean up around house, etc...

back on bike, ride to meet VOS Racing at 930am.

when the day is done with VOS, ride back to my place, gather clothes, hygiene kit, ride over to buddy's place, and house sit. tend to the dogs, walks, etc...

and probably dinner with VOS in Carmel.

my days will repeat this general pattern until Monday. from there its me & the dogs until wednesday, late...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's a cool shot i took today.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*VOS Racing*

another gig done.

another 4 day gig finished.

thurs, Fri, Sat, and Sunday

the last year and a half, since i quit my job as a hospital pharmacy tech (ICU rx tech), my entire psyche has changed. my god... what a drag that was. 14yrs of working off hours.

anyways...

its taken some time, to flip my lid around, now days i sleep at night, and wake up at day break. no more night shifts, and no more evening shifts.

and to top it off... no more co-workers, no boss.

its all on my shoulders, every day.

so far, I've been blessed, fortunate, lucky, whatever your take on things.

"Luck is the residue of design."

the only bummer/irony of it all, is that the income(s) i've received, has been *car-centric* 
arggh! damn! its a bummer. and to top it all off, its been *sport*
another bummer.

if i could totally blurt out my vision, my dream, cake and eat it too...
i'd have to say, "i wish my bike gig was more commuter oriented."
as my dad said, "you're 20yrs ahead of your time."

so for now, i'm in the Sport World.
and to top it off, i find myself looking at my road bike...

the VOS Racing gig was great! don't get me wrong. the crazy part is that, i know a majority of the guys. that is, the guys and I have probably a +14yr cycling history. albeit its been Sport-centric. In so many ways, those guys are totally amazing. careers, family, the whole shebang. in many ways, i admire that. a hugely common facet of Life. a way of life, that ultimately I had a difficultly managing.

my life, no family, no kids, no "real job", no mortgage, even my bank accts are almost stagnant these days, as I've come to appreciate "cash is always good".

VOS Racing and Pen Velo, the local clubs i ride with VCM & MORCA, all full of members in the Sport Recreation realm of bicycles. I'm not giving up. they've all seen The Dummy, they've all seen my website, they've all read my rants and dribble.

as i said... i'm really lucky to live this lifestyle. blessed by the Velo Gods.

meanwhile, Monterey is about 70F, I'm also amidst a house sitting gig, for yet another buddy. we're the same age, he a professional, career, off on conference. really what its come down to is tending to his 2 greyhounds.
i had asked him to leave the keys to his Lotus Elise, which is covered in the garage, carbon bikes strew about, carbon rims, sew-ups, etc...

these guys are way too busy. homie G$'s garage, and house, could use a solid tending too. his tool boxes over flowing with $20 items, thrown around like refuse...

i find myself possibly bordering the likes of Kato Kalin, bike/house boy/wrench, misc do it all type of gig.

Saturday Night, I found myself with VOS Racing at one of the guy's houses in Pebble Beach, for a big-ol-BBQ/party. People I haven't shared a meal with in years. tending the wine, beers, food, etc... we all enjoying the scene, i was blown away as they'd pat me on the back... "Devo its so good to see you these days." Here's a little something, stashing a 20 in my pocket. i was blown away!

a little bit of clean up duty at the party, a few quick adjustments or whatever to the bikes, etc...
as if my day would never end...

keep car stocked, keep all the stuff straight, keep an eye on the guys, know what they need when they need it, and anticipate how things are going.
complete with water bottle hand-offs, clothing, etc...
the whole deal.

and to top it off... as strange as it is... it's 2nd nature for me. and that i find very strange!


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> the only bummer/irony of it all, is that the income(s) i've received, has been *car-centric*
> arggh! damn! its a bummer. and to top it all off, its been *sport*
> another bummer.
> 
> ...


Good luck working it out.

In our town we have a 'cycling club' which does just sound athletic-ish just by name. Today I heard SF has a 'Bicycle Coalition', which again, just by sound, comes across to me as more encompassing of utilitarian bike issues.

The cycling club here does do some promoting of commuting but it's not their main gig as far as I can tell. We do have a commuting-oriented bike shop here (vs 2-3 athletic oriented ones), and I don't know if it's issues to do with their lease or what but they always charge top-dollar and then some for most anything, so some penny-conscious people don't use them even if their general approach to bikes might be most sympathetically taken into account there.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

HardyWeinberg said:


> Good luck working it out.
> 
> In our town we have a 'cycling club' which does just sound athletic-ish just by name. Today I heard SF has a 'Bicycle Coalition', which again, just by sound, comes across to me as more encompassing of utilitarian bike issues.
> 
> The cycling club here does do some promoting of commuting but it's not their main gig as far as I can tell. We do have a commuting-oriented bike shop here (vs 2-3 athletic oriented ones), and I don't know if it's issues to do with their lease or what but they always charge top-dollar and then some for most anything, so some penny-conscious people don't use them even if their general approach to bikes might be most sympathetically taken into account there.


that is exactly what I'm talking about.

ironically, here in Monterey, and now up in Santa Cruz, bicycle "sport/recreation" is getting dinged. Rangers and land access. its the same old story. next it will be user group conflicts... again.

in SC, right now, its an issue about DH riders and shuttles, etc...

Ft. Ord has a similar issue. The roads out there are used by the road club, Velo Club Monterey, and the dirt is used by Monterey Off Road Cycling Association (VCM & MORCA). some of the trails are being closed, some of the roads closed, areas being developed, etc....

in SC, i guess if the DH riders didn't shuttle their bikes
maybe if the XC groups wouldn't drive to their rides...

you see the gist?
the commonality?
the motor vehicle

from my gut, i feel that many Recreational Sport Cyclists would immensely enjoy and value less car, more bike utility.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

I wonder if it's just a matter of communicating to people that they don't need to wash their bike and clean the chain after every ride. Then they might ride it more, rather than bring it to places to conduct bicycle-related recreational activites.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

check this out

http://blog.wired.com/cars/2009/02/lightlanes-lase.html


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> check this out
> 
> http://blog.wired.com/cars/2009/02/lightlanes-lase.html


That is damn cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*so whats new?*

whats new? hardly anything.
basically laying low, watching the world go round, and wondering what is going on with the Economy.

blah blah blah

so its been a bunch of riding lately.
a bit more than usual i suppose, seems that every day i get in at least 2hrs. some days 4 or 5.

about a week ago, did an 80 miler on the road bike, pulled a group around for a few hours. road bikes blow my mind... whoa... silly fast.

so today was a couple of hours on The Dummy, lately with the rain, etc, The Dummy is my choice for training rides, mostly i've been focusing on climbing form... blah blah blah...

on with the pic.

peace...d


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Devo,

Always good to know you're still out there. Some days, I think it's people like you that keep the world rotating on its axis.

Ride on, brother.


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got done reading this massive thread. Just wanted to say I saw your youtube videos and then stumbled upon this thread today when I was researching Big Dummy stuff. You've really inspired me to get a Big Dummy and change my errand-running habits.

Thanks!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pigeonfarmboy said:


> Just got done reading this massive thread. Just wanted to say I saw your youtube videos and then stumbled upon this thread today when I was researching Big Dummy stuff. You've really inspired me to get a Big Dummy and change my errand-running habits.
> 
> Thanks!


whoa! thats a whole lot of dribble to skim thru, no doubt.

well... thanks for reading. it seems that my life is basically "bicycles".
riding
dreaming
writing
etc...

if by any chance, a person is in the position to reduce their "car time", and get on the bike more...

man.... I can't express how much happier I am getting away from the "rat race".

you'd be absolutely amazed how much "the car" has Americans obligated to a tail chasing/barking at shadows lifestyle.

that is... i mean to specify, those of us whose income is less than $50k/yr.

thats not really fair tho. that is to say... there are a ton of variables on the in between.
i.e. housing, & where in the world a person lives.

however, as you've read thru, my experiences, primarily based out of the west coast of California, The Way of Bicyclist is a good way to be.

here's another long thread, It's a Pug's Life.

peace...d


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha oh yes a pug is next on the list for me. I'm moving back to the midwest so a snow bike would be really cool.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

over the last few months, I’ve been lamenting over my bike shorts. it 
seems that everything is wearing out, and so it goes in lots, as it is 
with the way of things, when all things were once new, then one day, 
all those things are worn out. its the bummer that none of us talks 
about. we delight in a new team kit, new set of tires, drivetrain, 
etc... rarely do we spend our Coffee Talk on the particulars of worn 
out lycra.
in particular what catches my attention is the nuance of lycra 
breaking down in the sweaty zones. we know these places, and it 
always sneaks up on us. Specifically sneaking peeks along our 
backsides. i had endured miles, hours, numerous rides, as i was not 
strong enough to pull thru, and rest my eyes on open road, rather 
tormented by visions of hairy canyons, riders stronger than I, leaving 
me no escape, and only the rhythmic power of their gluteus maximus 
bearing thru sheer lycra.
the economy is down. i have bags of old lycra. I’ve resorted to 
sewing in patches, which have only remedied to the edge of those 
patches, which in turn grow larger and larger each ride, the lycra not 
only fading, butt deteriorating with each day, and every ride. Holes 
i can patch. Deteriorating lycra is almost like termites in the 
rafters, rather the cumulative effect of sweat gathering down the 
cleavage of the back side. I wash all my clothes in a bucket, hang 
dry, so i guess thats why my last Voler order was in 05’ which brought 
a sobering reminder that its time for new shorts. The bank acct is 
getting thin, my bucket of coins has long since been cashed in. The 
sewing in patches is like holding together a rusting car with duct 
tape and bondo.
my pile of misc things, AA batteries, chargers, helmet, sewing kit, 
Household Goop, JB Weld, zip ties... a sharpie. a sharpie... hmm... 
me thinks. a million uses for a sharpie me thinks, or perhaps some 
black boot polish, applied to the skin in those bare places. yes...
another use for sharpies. or maybe a convenient placement of a birth 
mark. yes... simply apply a black sharpie to the skin in effort to 
mask the bare effects of worn out lycra.

cant afford new shorts? your butt showing thru your 5 year old 
lycra? no problem. Subdue your butt cleavage in black sharpie or 
perhaps black Kiwi shoe polish! the upshot? a shiny and conditioned 
saddle?

brought to you from The Mind of Devo...

peace...d


----------



## 42hz (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks for the laugh!

I use shorts over my worn lycra, mostly to spare others, but(t) I can understand that it might not be an option for longer rides in hot climate...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

42hz said:


> Thanks for the laugh!
> 
> I use shorts over my worn lycra, mostly to spare others, but(t) I can understand that it might not be an option for longer rides in hot climate...


i do the same. lately i've been ridding with my roadie buddies, suddenly I've found myself signed up for the Solvang Double.

my world has been making a subtle shift, to the point where now, its becoming quite apparent.

and that is...

well...

Humboldt was a bust. no jobs. i was really hoping that i could make something happen there.

My family in Ventura is continuing along their path of old age and cancer.

meanwhile, i've found myself hunkered down weathering the storms.
as if stalled, slack in the sails, meandering the doldrums. and doldrums they are for sure, horse latitudes are not that far a cry of an analogy. I've sold off just about everything i care to ditch.

i've tried to add income via The Bike Life, with a couple of gigs, some wrenching, but its nothing close to keeping along with things. so it goes that i've come to search for my dose of Bike Life. in the keepings of Life as a Townie, I seem to have relented to Sport. (gasp)

sport in the context, that for the most part my cycling has been reduced to no real apparent necessity. in so many ways, things are taken care of, which leaves me with time on my hands. Time that i figure I may as well keep riding. No work, and time on my hands.

lately i've come to realize (again), that for me, my "home" is really on the bike. there is no other place, that i'd rather be. there is no other mind that i enjoy, no other mind that even comes close.

so with fading lycra, fading pile of cash, stalled in the doldrums of A Townie Life, I've come to find again my buddies on the bike, all of whom hold jobs, residence, etc...
with that notion, my spirits seem to give way to the demand of tending the needs of my body with shelter, food, and income. onto that tangent, as the equipment cost(s) of what now appears to be a hiatus in career, all those things adding up, savings critically low... i suppose i'd relent to sell off my noons, forenoons, afternoons, and/or any other personal commodity i can sell off at market value.

which brings me to Sport. Recreational Sport.
I suppose it is that _thing_ which ultimately is what i can afford. 
sure there is always the grocery run, running errands, et al...

so for now, it seems that the forecast deems The Call of the Career.

Thoreau had a rock as a paper weight, he tossed it out the door when he realized it needed dusting.
I've got worn out Lycra.
something along the lines of, "to learn of beans or beans of me. i decided to grow beans."
i decided to go ride my bike.

i decided to go into the woods to live life deliberately.
that i have had the occasion to experience. i'll say that much is true, and life on The Ramble is a dreamers paradise.
however, along those lines, really as if trappers lines... 
its really not much of a sustainable undertaking, or perhaps, i needed more money, and a better plan!

i suppose this is somewhat how i feel:

Carr: Them clothes got laundry numbers on them. You remember your number and always wear the ones that has your number. Any man forgets his number spends a night in the box. These here spoons you keep with you. Any man loses his spoon spends a night in the box. There's no playing grab-ass or fighting in the building. You got a grudge against another man, you fight him Saturday afternoon. Any man playing grab-ass or fighting in the building spends a night in the box. First bell's at five minutes of eight when you will get in your bunk. Last bell is at eight. Any man not in his bunk at eight spends the night in the box. There is no smoking in the prone position in bed. To smoke you must have both legs over the side of your bunk. Any man caught smoking in the prone position in bed... spends a night in the box. You get two sheets. Every Saturday, you put the clean sheet on the top... the top sheet on the bottom... and the bottom sheet you turn in to the laundry boy. Any man turns in the wrong sheet spends a night in the box. No one'll sit in the bunks with dirty pants on. Any man with dirty pants on sitting on the bunks spends a night in the box. Any man don't bring back his empty pop bottle spends a night in the box. Any man loud talking spends a night in the box. You got questions, you come to me. I'm Carr, the floor walker. I'm responsible for order in here. Any man don't keep order spends a night in... 
Luke: ...the box. 
Carr: I hope you ain't going to be a hard case. 
Luke: [Smiles, shakes head] .

from Cool hand Luke.

peace...d


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

That is funny (strange and ha ha) I just tossed some old shorts that didn't stay up any longer.

It takes guts for me to toss stuff.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*srsly*



thebigred67 said:


> That is funny (strange and ha ha) I just tossed some old shorts that didn't stay up any longer.
> 
> It takes guts for me to toss stuff.


Something I admire about you Devo...

I have mountains of almost useless stuff in my life. I have a whole music studio that hasn't had the power button applied in years, but some time soon I'm going to get back to songwriting and recording. I got ideas. I have good gear, it wasn't too expensive in the first place, but if I went to sell it, it would hardly be worth the effort, so I just store it.

Someday, I'll get back to it.

And in the meantime, its just clutter. I play other people's songs for the kids with the acoustic guitar from time to time, but that is largely the extent of my musical creativity these days, other than just working stuff out in my head. Don't need much gear for that.

The music gear is just one example.

Somehow, you managed ( by design, or just necessity) to jettison nearly everything that isn't directly useful to your day to day... leaving a nice clean tidy existence.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Something I admire about you Devo...
> 
> I have mountains of almost useless stuff in my life. I have a whole music studio that hasn't had the power button applied in years, but some time soon I'm going to get back to songwriting and recording. I got ideas. I have good gear, it wasn't too expensive in the first place, but if I went to sell it, it would hardly be worth the effort, so I just store it.
> 
> ...


i grew up homeless. living with my vietnam vet, stoner dad in motels, a van, then a trailer.
to this day he still lives in the trailer, in my grandparent's backyard...
blah blah blah... its another story of "what not to do with your life"
my brothers are pretty much the same, with a slight variation.

so one day while i was going to therapy, i learned of Genograms
that is "learned behavior"
that is... what your parents teach you
that is of course, a person's conditioning...

blah blah blah... that tangent can go on forever, ad nauseam...

my point being
in the simple way of life i was raised, however due to necessity, as my dad was constantly bucking the system, a union painter out of work in the 80's, etc...
in that way, i had lived a certain way.
i joined the Army, just like my dad, mom, and both grandfathers.

however i adjusted.
i changed my scene
i changed the people i was surrounded by
hospital types, pharmacists, doctors, nurses, etc...

in the eye of Career, which i knew nothing of, being that no one in my family ever had a "career"
i still noticed a commonality in American Lifestyle
we all live very similar lives
and i think that "style" of living is spreading globally

as a vietnam vet, my dad had been exposed to Buddhism 
as a hippie he had been exposed to Transcendental Meditation
but pop used this stuff as a way to buck the system

in the Army i learned discipline. i learned what i can do.
i also saw the world from a different view point.

i'm a combat vet.
i know what its like to have that experience

so in many ways...
simplifying by choice
is not so difficult.

i have to admit
that i've spent years on the bike
conditioning my body
my mind for being on the bike
and even my finance to support that mission

i have to admit 
that i've spent hours in meditation, of various quality, and misguided efforts
i admit that i listen to hours of Buddhist rants 
i admit that i'm addicted to my iMac, MP3's, the infinite volumes of data
did you know that there is a huge source of Ghandi's original teachings?
Ghandi made his own pants
i doubt that i will ever be able to make my own innertubes...

i am an astute follower of Ajahn Brahm, and the teachings from Buddhist Society of Western Australia

i'm 40 years old
combat vet
married twice
ditched a career of 14yrs
watching my dad die of bladder cancer (another example of success, regardless of what you do, eventually a person will become successful in their efforts. in this case 50yrs of smoking)
watching my grandfather turn into a mean old man, my nana with Alzheimer's, my family, etc... it goes on and on...
all of which i tried to Champion upon my family's request.

so in many ways...
reducing, and simplifying has become a necessity to ease my mind.
i do not like dishes... a place setting for 8? just crazy talk, to me... typically that means, a person uses plate after plate, spoon after spoon until the pile has become something of a chore.

me?
i prefer 1 mug, 1 spoon, a small plate and/or bowl
actually
my favorite way to be
is in the tipi
wood burning stove
filter water
small ti cookset
tea
a small tarp/sleeping pad to sit on
a book
and the bike

but that too
has been compromised
as Humboldt was a bust
my social ties have me grounded
my finance is terminally thin

i have come to appreciate and love my friends
my cycling buddies, no matter their background, their situation, no matter what it is
rather than simply, my Bicycle Friends, are exactly that... friends in The Practice.
with that, and the economy
i have begun to think of career again
i have begun to think of kept hours
i have begun to think of Sport
in effort to keep my Bicycle Practice

my life is fairly simple
in comparison i have few things
the reality is that i still have way too many things.
BD, Hunter 29er, Fondriest road bike, Cannondale MTB, BOB trailer, tools, laptop and iMac, books that have been read (give them away already)
the list goes on.
albeit the whole of my personal belongings would fit in a small U-haul.

i think really what it is...
is that i'm at a certain age...
at a place in my life...
where i can afford to reflect, and make those changes
perhaps grossly misguided

the irony?
Deviant
Devian (minus the "t")
or backwards
Naive D
devo
devotion
guru devo (my sweet lord)
or to de-evolve

again... perhaps grossly misguided
but this is the path that has come to be before me
and its exactly what i love most

thanks for the kind words
all your stuff will make its way
things sort out in that way
the simple fact that these things occur to you is phenomenal

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

some easy pics
sunset shadows, US HWY 101 over pass, Oxnard
my dad, in his electric wheelchair/cart, grocery run, of course with a cigarette...


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Something I admire about you Devo...
> 
> I have mountains of almost useless stuff in my life. I have a whole music studio that hasn't had the power button applied in years, but some time soon I'm going to get back to songwriting and recording. I got ideas. I have good gear, it wasn't too expensive in the first place, but if I went to sell it, it would hardly be worth the effort, so I just store it.
> 
> ...


I too have all that recording gear and lots of guitars and basses and amps!!! My adats have broken on me and I am looking to move into a computer formate. But of the first time in my life I have my own home. I am spending a lot of time remodeling and love doing that work. It is worth more right now then going to a full time job. I really miss working on bikes and need to find a shop to work in or open my own.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*(Getting OT, sorry to threadjack), I remember ADATs!*



thebigred67 said:


> I too have all that recording gear and lots of guitars and basses and amps!!! My adats have broken on me and I am looking to move into a computer formate. But of the first time in my life I have my own home. I am spending a lot of time remodeling and love doing that work. It is worth more right now then going to a full time job. I really miss working on bikes and need to find a shop to work in or open my own.


Prolly not worth repairing the ADATs, unless you can get more money from them sold than it costs to repair. Problem with Adats is that is it still tape. Not much in the way of editing, and you are limited to 8 tracks... 6 if you want to bounce to stereo and burn your previous work.

Heck, I started messing with Garage Band, and its actually pretty dang good right there with the mac built in sound card. Back in '95-99 or so, I used to be deeply into Steinberg Cubase (even worked a few Macworld shows for Steinberg in exchange for software) but decided to go back to Logic Audio. I started messing with a 'demo' copy here and there. If I find my way around it well enough, and actually use it, I'll go buy a copy.

I'm starting to think maybe you don't even need the keyboard sound modules and samplers anymore. I started messing with it using an MAudio USB keyboard (picked up at a garage sale for $5!) and that's it. Seems to work okay. I haven't really put more than a couple hours of noodling in it so far. Problem is, I find the tech stuff gets in the way of the creativity, so I'm afraid to get too deeply into it. I songwrite much more effectively on an acoustic guitar. Then again, hard to finish a song with just acoustic guitar, unless that is what you want.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Prolly not worth repairing the ADATs, unless you can get more money from them sold than it costs to repair. Problem with Adats is that is it still tape. Not much in the way of editing, and you are limited to 8 tracks... 6 if you want to bounce to stereo and burn your previous work.
> 
> Heck, I started messing with Garage Band, and its actually pretty dang good right there with the mac built in sound card. Back in '95-99 or so, I used to be deeply into Steinberg Cubase (even worked a few Macworld shows for Steinberg in exchange for software) but decided to go back to Logic Audio. I started messing with a 'demo' copy here and there. If I find my way around it well enough, and actually use it, I'll go buy a copy.
> 
> I'm starting to think maybe you don't even need the keyboard sound modules and samplers anymore. I started messing with it using an MAudio USB keyboard (picked up at a garage sale for $5!) and that's it. Seems to work okay. I haven't really put more than a couple hours of noodling in it so far. Problem is, I find the tech stuff gets in the way of the creativity, so I'm afraid to get too deeply into it. I songwrite much more effectively on an acoustic guitar. Then again, hard to finish a song with just acoustic guitar, unless that is what you want.


Funny, I find the tech stuff inspiring. Right now I am missing an input device for recording.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

rain, rain, rain, and more rain...
so it was a 4hr ride on The dummy today, out on Ft. Ord.
loop after loop after loop
climb climb climb
rain rain rain...

now for a shower, dry clothes, some quick eats, and grocery run

peace...d


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*yo devo!*

here's some shots of you from 2/16/09 out @ ord. thought i'd throw in a couple of myself too. rain's a good thing in ca, we always need more. can't figure out how to put photos in order or label them, can you help? here's to good times, salud.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

nativeson said:


> here's some shots of you from 2/16/09 out @ ord. thought i'd throw in a couple of myself too. rain's a good thing in ca, we always need more. can't figure out how to put photos in order or label them, can you help? here's to good times, salud.


hey Mark:

thanks for the post! lots of rain lately, every day it seems.
The Dummy is getting lots of use. its quickly superseded all my other bikes. i put in more time on that bike than any other, without a doubt.

just yesterday, i took it out on a road ride with my roadie friends on a group ride.

the other day i was thinking to myself, that its probably the best bike i've ever had.

that is in the scope of view, of broad spectrum use.

and to top it off, it seems to require the least amount of maintenance of them all.

thanks brother...

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

nativeson said:


> here's some shots of you from 2/16/09 out @ ord. thought i'd throw in a couple of myself too. rain's a good thing in ca, we always need more. can't figure out how to put photos in order or label them, can you help? here's to good times, salud.


I'm diggin that rainbow shot!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Pixies!*

often i get a loop in my head.
iPod on repeat
and it goes, and goes, and goes...

of lates
The Pixies

i have my dad to thank for "the turn on"
even tho I have long since left SoCal, and the rants of my dad's "underground" ways...
the music, the scenes of those seedy days, etc....

when my dad is long and gone
more than likely
my brothers will remain
in that streets of Hollywood life
in my mind, the Pixies play a background, as the scenes roll by...


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I love The Pixies and Frank Black's solo work. Great tunes.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

dummy/pug/touring related, in a sort of way.

a buddy and i have decided to do the Solvang Double at the end of this month.

so I've started riding my road bike (gasp)
a Fondriest with Record, and Zipp 404's

I've been putting in the miles on it, re-aquaiting myself with road form, etc... blah blah blah.

today we did a loop of about 125 miles
over the past couple of weeks, i've gone up to Aptos and back, about 80 miles
taken it out on the group rides, etc... blah blah blah..

my point...
its crazy fast!
totally amazing

whats up with that?
its all that time I've been on The Pug, The Dummy, The Hunter, and the touring.
its all those solo days, with a big-ol-load, and a bunch of hours.
its all the days of no car
its all the time on the bike...

no training
no diet
no log book
no cyclometer
a watch
and just riding

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
another misc ramble

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i grabbed a couple of pics off of a buddy's Picasa album, from when i was up in Humboldt
a couple of long days.
as i recall, i think the first day was about 90 miles, while the 2nd was about 70 miles.
the route was basically The Tour of the Unknown Coastbut with added miles, as we had started and finished in Arcata.

well...
The Dummy hasn't seen too many hours in the last week. being that the weather has broken, the days have been sunny, and I've been on the road bike, putting in 4 to 5hr days around 80 miles a day, with varying terrain, hills, etc...
all in preparation for The Solvang Double

I'm getting pretty thin on cash
Sea Otter is coming up
i have signed on as the On-site Operations co-ordinator (god help me), I am a bit nervous about it. being that i know the extent of the event, and i can only imagine the demand on my position.

once Sea Otter is over, its time for me to seek employment again.

i sit here and watch the world crumbling 
its like when i was a kid, growing up in a van with my dad along Rincon between Carpenteria and Ventura.

Santa Barbara and Venice made Nightly News (NBC)






Visit msnbc.com for Breaking News, World News, and News about the Economy

this is exactly how i grew up, rather it was 1983. 
(graduated HS in 87')
i was the kid in the van, riding a bike to school to get fed, and not be truant, taken to Juvi, and probably placed in foster care.

so there i was, in thrift store jeans, on thrift store bikes that i cobbled together, boots, an army field jacket, and drafting passing cars on the way to school, while some of my peers drove hot rod GTO's, Mustangs, etc...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Dummy run
sold off my Ibis XtraMojo
so it went out in a box to UPS
loaded it up on the dummy
run errands, etc...

about 3 days before The Solvang Double
running errands on The Dummy is exactly the kind of riding I've been craving
intermittent efforts, off and on the bike, thru out the day.

last Thursday, I was kind of blown away after i rode 100 miles in 5:37hrs solo effort. the crazy part was that i hadn't particularly tried for any certain time, rather, i was riding at an effort I felt i could do for a long time.
blah blah blah...

anyways... thats it for The Dummy
errands


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

Dude, You gotta see "The Bicycle Repairman" Video A Monty Python Classic.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

lets embed that!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-2486235784907931000&hl=en&fs=true

the google link


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

*Man, now I know how GM f-up this country!*

Devo,

I say let the bastards fall at GM. Not the workers. The fat cats. Even the dude Obama got rid of at GM is gonna get 20 million bucks. That's for being fired. All I ever got was a kick in the ass and "see ya later"

They master minded a load of bull **** on America. Love the Alioto, former mayor of San Francisco! A true Hero for saving the embarcadero area!

thanks dude,

Carl


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

kwikfile said:


> Devo,
> 
> I say let the bastards fall at GM. Not the workers. The fat cats. Even the dude Obama got rid of at GM is gonna get 20 million bucks. That's for being fired. All I ever got was a kick in the ass and "see ya later"
> 
> ...


well...
the thing is that all of it is legal.
is it Just?
is it ethically sound... probably not.

IMHO what it really comes down to, is the lack of insight on part of Americans' en masse.

we do this kind of stuff all the time.

so many simply cannot afford the luxury to stop, wonder, think, and research what is going on around them.

i think most people are living week to week, pay check to pay check.

lack of mass transit is a seriously crippling blow to Americans
but obviously we've chosen otherwise.

in many ways... 
its sad

that is
take me, personally as an example
here i am, a bike guy that has saved a couple fistfuls of dollars
and really my wealth is my Bicycle Practice, and openly I'll state, a Buddhist view that I've worked very hard at learning, and reprogramming my mind.

what its come down to
is that I'm a simple guy, whom is adept to simply go around "the car issue"
and luckily I've ventured far enough to deal with it to a great degree.
quite successful, I might say.

all the years, that my co-workers poked fun, etc...
now these days
i suppose its a seriously vital hardship
i can only imagine those $900k mortgages, and their worth
the kids involved
the schools
car payments, et al

its a major bummer
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

on a lighter note:

Solvang was a success
200 miles
12:15hrs from start to finish 
10:37hrs of pedaling
approx 18mph avg speed

the times, could have been faster
i broke a rear spoke leaving SLO, at around mile 120
had to ride to Guadalupe, about 30 miles, with a tyre rubbing on the seatstay 
found a spoke wrench and pulled the rim straight enough to quit rubbing.

times could have been faster, if we had a decent group
as it was
my buddy and I pretty much rode alone, and he, coming from Sacramento/Stockton, his way of cycling has been the world of Car Toppers.

where he drives somewhere to get away from the environ of The City
which is typically up in the hills of the Sierras
he has 1 buddy who he mostly rides with
so he has very limited experience in close quarters, rotating thru, echelons, maintaining momentum, where to make investments, etc...

all in all

200 miles 
10:37hrs pedaling time
___________________________________________________________________

as the world turns
I've come to realize that my friends are here in town
albeit most dream of jumping the back yard fence, getting away from the Rat Race
really no one is out there.

so its come
that my friends are here living the life of Townies
and that, alone keeps me here.
and that, alone
the camaraderie of friends
a bike club
i've found myself back in Sport

next weekend is the Santa Cruz Crit.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*errands...*

well, The Dummy hasn't seen much heavy duty use lately
or even much touring
its mostly been my mainstay during the rains
and of course running errands, especially groceries

nothing glamorous about running errands
but I'd like to point out how crucial this role is
especially in my car free lifestyle
and in fact
being that i can't get my girlfriend to ditch her car (drives me crazy)
all the dumb hauling is for two
as its turned out, that groceries, and errands are "my job", i guess

today was another typical day for me
a recovery ride on The Hunter out on Ft. Ord, a mix of some dirt and mostly pavement, for a couple of hours mid morning.
yesterday a road ride with the local club team, more hills, and some repeats
this weekend The Santa Cruz Crit

The Dummy is at the center of all of this.
without it, i'd be cramming panniers, or pulling a BOB, i guess.
The Dummy is so much easier to use, just a couple of big bags to dump everything into, strap them down, and ride around town.

running errands, is the perfect recovery type of riding
easy spin
off and on the bike
walk around thru the stores, etc...

so it goes like this...
i ride with a degree of structure, working on various aspects of The Sport of Cycling
after The Solvang Double, I've been focusing on form (as usual), 1 legged pedaling drills, and focus on smooth power thru out the pedal stroke.
at this point, I'm pointing up hill, and doing silly drills in 39x23t on the road bike, seated with power at around 70ft/min of ascent (almost a tempo rhythm, a touch lower)

then the same hills standing, and focusing on not stomping up the hill, at the same ascent rate, which is more difficult standing, being that the rpm is difficult to match, so its typically in the 21t

blah blah blah

today's ride on the Hunter, being that it has a ton of gear, is very similar, but rather not to put down any significant effort, i'd guess about 60% of what i can put out, and again, rather focus on form, and being smooth in the dirt, picking clean lines.

hop on The Dummy, easy pedal, goof off, groceries

cook dinner

and thats about it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*That...*

is one monster can of powdered gatorade. Where do you find that size?

Man, can't beat that stuff. The smaller can is like $6 at Safeway and I like it better than most of the more expensive mixes from the higher end brands, like Gu20 or Powerbar endurance. It probably has more junk in it, but at least no HFCS, unlike bottled gatorade.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> is one monster can of powdered gatorade. Where do you find that size?
> 
> Man, can't beat that stuff. The smaller can is like $6 at Safeway and I like it better than most of the more expensive mixes from the higher end brands, like Gu20 or Powerbar endurance. It probably has more junk in it, but at least no HFCS, unlike bottled gatorade.


Smart & Final

for over a month now, I've been "on the Juice", that is specifically, I've been using Hammer Nutrition Perpetuem, and a little bit of Hammer Gel.

in the past I've been all about using Hammer Gel, but lately, I've taken a liking to Perpetuem, and those Pemmican Meal Pack bars (www.MealPack.com).

my other favs
are
Quinoa 
and of course Cal Rose rice, and adobo


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

freak rain today
being Tuesday am
Velo Club Monterey (VCM), we have a regular Tues am ride.
my friends, of course
and me loving riding with my friends, so i cant resist
rain, big deal...
i've got the clothing
I've got how many bikes.
just choose
easy
Big Dummy
don't even have to pump up the tires, lube chain, or any of that...
a while back, i bought into a couple of jackets from Showers Pass...
and the funky "muffin man" Gore helmet cover...
dummy has a light
fenders, and all that stuff
my friends with their road bikes, and not so well equipped in clothing...

i suggest we stay off of the ocean, and head up hill in the shelter of trees, and small draws...

a couple of hours for a ride...
Dummy does not handle any differently... big disc brakes, etc...
my roadie friends, have another one of those "oh i get it" moments
as their bikes get full of road grit, grind into their rims...
I'm always amazed how little rain and grit it takes, to make it seem like a lot of abuse to a road bike... simple lack of fenders, seems to be their bane 

and i get another one of those "oh, ya... i forget" moments, re: how silly road bikes often are...

a couple of pics from The Santa Cruz crit

i got PULLED!
laffs 

it was mega fun

i think its been 7yrs since I've raced
the weekend prior was Solvang Double

for what its worth
i was near the front for a few laps
then with 4 laps to go, the ref pulled me, as i got shelled out the back...
as i pulled to the curb, a group blew by me... and i thought "why did i get pulled when all those guys were behind me?"
but i was quick to relent, and cough/spit up phlegm at the curb...

laffs...

it was an open Cat 5 race.
Eamon Lucas of VOS racing took the race
i've known this kid since he was little
a big boy these days, all of 17
and a total stud
holy smack!

i drove a hole a few times... idle banter i assure you
Eamon would laff, "holy crap Devo!" i'd just make way... 

anyways...
it was fun
fun to drive the bike
skitter the wheels, bang gears out of turns
i just couldn't power up the hill, and sprint to keep with the lead group... after 7 laps, i was shelled.
at 40 & 175lbs, racing against a young man like Eamon... well... i'll try to catch him at the next crit!

laffs...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

brakes.

today, i've done a little bit of maintenance on The Dummy
tomorrow starts prep for Sea Otter, i have to be up at Laguna Seca in the morning

I'm not that impressed with those Disco Brake Ceramic 3xLife disc brake pads, that I've been using on those Avid Mechs.

but

laffs...

somehow, I scored 2 sets, so i put another set back on The Dummy.
when i burn these up, I'll go back to Metalic Avids, or EBC Gold.

if i thumb thru this thread, I think I'd find a post where i mentioned I had put them on The Dummy. I'm thinking around the time I went up to Arcata, Ca.

so that would be around October. 

6 months on a set of pads for The Dummy.

plus i use other bikes, so The Dummy hasn't been my only use bike.

blah blah blah...

whatever... maybe there will be something "funky" or "interesting" out at SOC, in regards to braking duty for cargo bikes.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> is one monster can of powdered gatorade. Where do you find that size?
> 
> Man, can't beat that stuff. The smaller can is like $6 at Safeway and I like it better than most of the more expensive mixes from the higher end brands, like Gu20 or Powerbar endurance. It probably has more junk in it, but at least no HFCS, unlike bottled gatorade.


Costco has the big cans of Gatorade (yellow flavor instead of the traditional orange, looks like the same as in the pic) ... don't recall how much, but definitely under $10.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Not bad, really*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> brakes.
> 
> today, i've done a little bit of maintenance on The Dummy
> tomorrow starts prep for Sea Otter, i have to be up at Laguna Seca in the morning
> ...


Six months with as many miles as you pile on. That is not bad at all. I tend to burn through a set of pads for my Hope Mono Minis in 9-12 months, but I probably put on a quarter of the miles you do, and without any real load.

I think I got the same brand of pads from the same place you did off fleabay, but not the 3x ceramics. For me, they stop fine, but they tend to overheat really easily. I think they use steel backs, while the stock pads had copper backs. I got 4 sets for like $26 shipped, IIRC. Problem is, its hard to find pads for my Mono Minis, except for the Hope pads which are stupid expensive at like $30+ a set.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Six months with as many miles as you pile on. That is not bad at all. I tend to burn through a set of pads for my Hope Mono Minis in 9-12 months, but I probably put on a quarter of the miles you do, and without any real load.
> 
> I think I got the same brand of pads from the same place you did off fleabay, but not the 3x ceramics. For me, they stop fine, but they tend to overheat really easily. I think they use steel backs, while the stock pads had copper backs. I got 4 sets for like $26 shipped, IIRC. Problem is, its hard to find pads for my Mono Minis, except for the Hope pads which are stupid expensive at like $30+ a set.


I guess I have high hopes about brakes and cargo bikes.
like... gee... i wish they'd simply put more material on the pads, like maybe twice the amount...

but i guess that would involve some kind of re-engineering in levers, etc...
especially since i like mechanicals.

brake pads end up costing me at least $120/yr
and i think thats on the steep side. 
i think i should be spending about $20/yr
i mean... heck... look at any other vehicular application, and you see pads that are much thicker, and last at least a year... 
can you imagine a scooter that eats brake pads every 6 months?

between my bikes, i think i use 3 sets/yr

The Dummy is on its 2nd set since October.
I'm surprised I haven't burned up a set on The Hunter yet...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Laguna Seca day...*

10am, at Laguna Seca
ride The Dummy from here in Del Rey Oaks
up to the track, about a 700ft climb to start the day, about 45 minutes
the day was cake, sitting around, chit chat, basically getting to know each other and go over some things.

the guys from College Cyclery  already started building on what i think is a pump track.

10am to about 3:30pm
run home
drop off Dummy
grab road bike, messenger bag, water bottles, etc...
return to Laguna Seca for some track time on road bikes!

yes...

Laguna Seca opened the track for 2hrs to bicycles. $10
we had about an hour of open track time
then about 40 minutes for a crit!
http://www.montereyherald.com/sports/ci_12097025

way fun!

today was a blast!

rode the dummy
worked some for SOC
returned to the track 
did some open track time, almost like a community pool, and free swim
then a crit.

I was so stoked to see so many of my buddies, and the trust to be able to have an informal crit, and glance by each other, in close quarters.

what more can i ask for?

a perfect day!

tomorrow, be at the track 7:45am, until who knows when...

peace...d


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

I need video of the Dummy doing the corkscrew turn!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pigeonfarmboy said:


> I need video of the Dummy doing the corkscrew turn!


i'll work on that!
there should be another open track night next month.

if i were smarter, i would have gone to work on the Dummy with the road bike loaded, and simply changed over to the road bike, rather than running back and forth form the track to the house, and back again.

i guess the upshot is that i got in more miles/time.

the commute up to the track on The dummy is about 45 minutes, back home about 30 minutes, grab road bike, another 30 minutes up to the track, with a messenger bag, ride the track for an hour before the crit, then 40 minute crit, and maybe 30 minutes back home.

i could have better planned that.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

today at the track 
we got some huge tents put up
some storage containers arrived
a bunch of incoming shipping
some vehicles

my job, to keep all that stuff organized, and accounted for.

Skip Barber has a school there
and as it turned out, they had classes going on in the paddock area, which is exactly where we are setting up the Operations Area.

Miatas, and those little CART-style race cars racing around on makeshift track, outlined by little orange cones, all the while we have crews working, putting up those mondo huge tents, trailers coming in, etc...

anyways....
the gist was, that due to the classes going on, the area had to be closed off, to keep out The Public, and any potential for stray traffic to interfere with fast moving cars.

therefore... when incoming shipping arrived, they could not access the storage. 
therefore, the only option, was to receive the stuff as close as possible and Dummy up.

good thing for the Dummy.

by the days end, i probably moved about 40 boxes


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Dummy saves the day!


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Ugh...*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> I guess I have high hopes about brakes and cargo bikes.
> like... gee... i wish they'd simply put more material on the pads, like maybe twice the amount...
> 
> but i guess that would involve some kind of re-engineering in levers, etc...
> ...


last night I went to the LBS (Hank and Frank in Lafayette... excellent shop!) and broke down and bought a set of sintered Hope pads... with BTCEB 10% discount it was still $35 with tax. The wrench tells me they do last much longer than organic and resist heat fade more, but make more noise. Anyway, I have not had the time to install them and test them out.

I'm probably about due for new rotors as well. Those two piece rotors are looking pretty sweet.










I wonder what brakes out there have bigger pads... therefore more meat on them, Maybe some of those Gatorbrake 6 piston things... something like that? Older Shimano XT 4 pot brakes, or the new Saint brakes of a similar design?


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> last night I went to the LBS (Hank and Frank in Lafayette... excellent shop!) and broke down and bought a set of sintered Hope pads... with BTCEB 10% discount it was still $35 with tax. The wrench tells me they do last much longer than organic and resist heat fade more, but make more noise. Anyway, I have not had the time to install them and test them out.
> 
> I'm probably about due for new rotors as well. Those two piece rotors are looking pretty sweet.
> 
> ...


Them flowery rotors are quite purty.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, I know, right?*



thebigred67 said:


> Them flowery rotors are quite purty.


They would go well with my pink racing mojo socks. Whoda thunk they would make pink flower socks for size 12 feet, huh? Well, I think I've retired the pink racing socks. Every time I wear them, I have a bad race. Last time I came in DFL in singlespeed sport class at CCCX a couple years ago... that is... I got a flat, and still came in DFL by 15 minutes.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> last night I went to the LBS (Hank and Frank in Lafayette... excellent shop!) and broke down and bought a set of sintered Hope pads... with BTCEB 10% discount it was still $35 with tax. The wrench tells me they do last much longer than organic and resist heat fade more, but make more noise. Anyway, I have not had the time to install them and test them out.
> 
> I'm probably about due for new rotors as well. Those two piece rotors are looking pretty sweet.
> 
> ...


whats up with those rotors?
i mean... whats the "hype"? free floating, or something?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

schlepping

more SOC duty

good thing for the dummy
today hauled some tables around.

not to mention the countless "run over there and get this"
"chase down that truck"
"move this"
ad nauseam


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> whats up with those rotors?
> i mean... whats the "hype"? free floating, or something?


Lighter, less prone to warping. I have the regular stamped stainless rotors, but I'm considering the upgrade, if I have to replace them anyway.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad to see your keeping busy Devo,I will be backon the bike this week after a spell of burcytis(sp).


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Billy B said:


> Glad to see your keeping busy Devo,I will be backon the bike this week after a spell of burcytis(sp).


bursitis = inflammation of the bursa
http://www.bursitis.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bursa_(anatomy)

synovial fluid, if i remember correctly, is a bit of an oddity
in that it gets thicker with more use.
unlike other fluids, that their viscosity breaks down, when friction is applied.

synovial fluid: i used to think of it to the likes of some fancy viscous coupling fluid that is used in some AWD cars. or maybe a fluidtrainer.

SOC:
off the hook busy.
the amount of work is bitting into my ride time.
so its up at 0445hrs
out the door by 0530-0600hrs
at the track and ready to work at 0730hrs to who knows when.
last night was until after 1900hrs.

on the upshot, things are looking good.
SOC is going to be squared away, lots of stuff.

yesterday am's ride, i spotted 
5 turkey
2 bob cats
2 coyotes


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey we just drove through a bunch of parks in Utah last week; I toted Desert Solitaire with me, which I hadn't read for 20 yrs, then skipped straight to this one chapter once we finally got home, a lot of car stuff and he saw it all coming 40-45 yrs ago:

http://books.google.com/books?id=-o...dq=desert+solitaire&source=gbs_search_s&cad=0


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*SOC gig cut short/Ventura Redux/ride away from The house of the rising Sun...*

yesterday was the first day of SOC where people were actually at the venue picking up packets, some of the vendors had their Expos open...
SOC under way, things moving along accordingly

yesterday marked 1 week of effort for me.
early mornings to early evenings...
yesterday 4/15/09 as i climbed up to the venue, the Suunto on the bar of The Dummy indicated 39F

for 2 days the wind was up.
last tuesday gusts of around 40mph wreaked havoc with tents
the weather conditions, being outside on your feet for 12-13hrs/day, takes a physical toll.

it seemed that just about every moment, multiple things going on, constantly juggling tasks at hand.

more vans arrived, as i was in process of signing the paper work, my cell phone rings, a family friend...

my dad passed away in the night, around 3am that morning.
(ironic passing away on Tax Day... you know the saying...)

my SOC gig cut short

now en route to Ventura, to asses the situation
my 91 year old grandfather, my nana, with Alzheimer's (as she keeps knocking on the door of the trailer in the back yard where pop lived)
all these things, now coming about, another phase (i guess you could call it that), of dealing with family. for me.... Ventura Redux

of course, its a bummer that my dad passed away
however, in the actuarial world, after 50yrs of smoking, and his battle of dealing with bladder cancer for about 18 months, pop is right on schedule

i'm glad to have made the time, to quit my job, go back to Ventura, re-acquaint, get in fights, and get over it all.

pop and I had a good relationship
he got to re-visit some of his kids

now, its dealing with the onslaught of phone calls, emails, etc...

at the moment, my dilemma: which bike to use for this trip.

its a topsy-turvy proposition
dummy allows greatest cargo
vs
using The Hunter with panniers

which in turn is in consideration to my housing situation
as I'm sure, it will be again...
sleeping in the boat, with no lights, no heat, no latrine, etc...
simply crashing out on a spartan bunk, at best with iPod, and a book, possibly a micro stove for some instant coffee, etc...

or the backyard.

time frames are a consideration

my personal world, the SOC gig was a significant income that i had hopes of retaining, however, now that I've chose to remove myself from the event at the mid point....
my personal belongings to that of about 1/2 a small Uhaul's worth
finance less than that of a SC Blur from colorado cyclist
my situation also spartan
the upshot, yet another fantastic challenge/hurdle/obstacle/barrier/hardship which to process/understand/overcome

of course, i hope to address these things by virtue of a bicycle lifestyle

i envision a rental car at some point, as I'd need to shuttle my grandparents to the funeral, and perhaps administrative dealings.

in my gut, i believe, that The Bicycle is what i know best, its my strongest posture, as if my most understood Asana.

family across California has my cell phone abuzz 
its a bit maddening
already the solitude of quiet open space beckons 
last night i dreamt that somehow i stumbled upon a time portal, i suppose, and was in the future, where i recognized the world, for what it had been, and stuck in a utopian world where the peoples had dubbed me as a novel celebrity, perhaps, a spin off of Planet of the Apes, where Dr. Zira suddenly is walking about Rodeo Drive.

with a twist i suppose of my 91 year old grandfather, in awe of an iPhone.

at times, i'm very much entertained with what my mind comes up with!
at times, I'm so self centered and conceded, that its no wonder how it is i've come to my ways...

this rant is about Effort, and Uncertainty

every day requires effort
we have to make effort to empty our bowels
we have to make effort to feed ourselves
floss our teeth
brush our teeth
health in general
no matter what our efforts, at some point we will be successful in what we do...

they say:
once there was an alcoholic man, who had 2 sons
1 became an alcoholic
the other did not

my father showed me The Way of The Bicycle
my father set me on a path full of challenge
he set me on a path not too difficult
a path that with effort, anyone can ride away from The House of the rising son....


----------



## luckylarue (Oct 15, 2008)

Devo - so sorry for your loss, man. Hang in there, bro - that's great that you got to re-connect w/ your dad & maintained your relationship. I say this because as of this writing, I haven't spoke to my father in almost two years - family bs, egos, etc. Maybe it's time to get a BD and contact my old man...Take care, dude.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

luckylarue said:


> Devo - so sorry for your loss, man. Hang in there, bro - that's great that you got to re-connect w/ your dad & maintained your relationship. I say this because as of this writing, I haven't spoke to my father in almost two years - family bs, egos, etc. Maybe it's time to get a BD and contact my old man...Take care, dude.


not to get all Oprah
but a viable method is one 5 minute call, once a month.
thats how i did it.
i put it on my calendar on my Mac, with a pop up message, etc...
every 4th wednesday at noon, i called, and actually used a stop watch.
at 4 minutes, i started wrapping it up.
for some time it was talk about the weather.

being that my dad lived with his parents, when the phone picks up, some one is often lurking on the other end.

so the conversation basically went like this:

"hey pop, its Devian"
"hows it going?"
"i was just calling to say hello"
"gee the weather has been really crappy"
(ramble at length about how crappy the weather is)
then segway into riding a bike in the weather....
bs about the difference between monterey and ventura's weather...
end conversation...
"well, pop, i just called to say hello."
"i'll call again sometime later..."
(not letting him know that I've got a schedule)

eventually, my grandpa would speak up.... and I'd give 10 minutes....

that was my "tact" 
then i'd "be on tour" and stop by.
stopping by was never that big of a deal, strange how that was.
i'd put up a tent in the back yard, and we'd make food, etc...


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear Devo. Your philosphy and demeanor will get you thruogh this. Stay strong and Godspeed with your Father.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry, too, about your Dad...thinking of you tonight, and reminded to follow your example and be consistent with my own Dad in the time he has left....

Peace...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

mangoman said:


> Sorry, too, about your Dad...thinking of you tonight, and reminded to follow your example and be consistent with my own Dad in the time he has left....
> 
> Peace...


time only goes one way

i guess until we can figure out the lightspeed thing...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*David Gilbert*

shots of my old man

1. Fresno 1975, my sister and I
2. 8/05 still looking fairly well
3. cigarette to the end... 9/07
4. bladder cancer diagnosis still not really sinking in... fun and games, with a rubber lizard.
(uhh... i think i have something on my mind.... in a rubber chicken, skewed sense of Carlos Castaneda-esq "ventura hippie with no hair way of Knowledge" as compared to The Teachings of Don Juan: A Yaqui way of Knowledge". a rubber lizard was the closest way of knowing we could conjure... at that moment)

5. and #5.... (drum roll) the last grocery run with my old man. just like when i was a kid. except in those days, we were both on Schwinn 5spd cruisers. this shot, 1/8/09, bladder cancer, all the meds, etc... pretty much settling the biz for pop. groceries, a visit, good food, light conversation, lots of laffs, in a "Little Big Man" kind of way, topped with a strong Jeremiah Johnson foundation of The West, our human plight, and what has become of things...

conversations, visits, and on going topics, were often as if in an equation with fractions
opposite inverse relations
greatest common denominators 
and often spoken as if in Range and Domain...
every so often, something else would flash... but for the most part
it was a fundamental flash to Vietnam, Buddhists, a simple way of living, the bicycle
and he'd sit and stare sometimes...

I'd ask him "what?"
he'd reply, "sometimes I'm amazed I created such a monster."
meaning that he's amazed to see that I had, in brief ran thru similar exercises as he...
i.e. combat vet, Ft. Ord, life in general, and crossing the gap between a divorced family
and yet, to see the focus and ability that i'd actually go thru with it...
and that is...
simply get on a bike and ride away...
to simply use the bike
and to sit with chop sticks

so i have to thank the old man for
he gave me huge challenges that many would fall prey to
a youth full of drugs, violence, sex and rock-n-roll

ironic, how he'd sometimes make idle boasting about not paying taxes
being a vietnam vet and all... with the issues he harbored
and yet to pass away on 4/15/09

just today, i told my sister
of the irony
"there are two things you cannot avoid, Death and Taxes."

the last poignant saying, that pop said unto me...
"no good deed goes unpunished."
re: my efforts in Ventura, with Family

so here i go
a sucker for it one more time... for now.

from here on out...
this thread is focused on The Big Dummy, the Vehicle and way of knowing

thank you everyone for your condolences, and continued support.

tomorrow is another familiar trip.
ride to Salinas, hop on Amtrak to Ventura...
SoCal...

peace...d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your dad. I hope you find peace with it.


----------



## wrschipper (Apr 7, 2009)

I only stumbled upon your thread(s) just recently and have been drawn to your writings. I was very sorry to read about your loss.

It feels like you have had much time to contemplate your realtionship with your father recently and that is good. I had a similar experience with my mother.

It brings into sharp relief what is truly important (and what is not).

I appreciate your philosophy and your writings and wish you the best in this next journey.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad. I hope you find peace with it.


I'm good to go with "it"
evidently the problem(s) are the things around me...

thanks for the condolences

delayed Devo


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

wrschipper said:


> I only stumbled upon your thread(s) just recently and have been drawn to your writings. I was very sorry to read about your loss.
> 
> It feels like you have had much time to contemplate your realtionship with your father recently and that is good. I had a similar experience with my mother.
> 
> ...


thanks for reading all the dribble...
sometimes, i feel that i ramble way too much... and need to be more concise... if nothing else, out of respect for the time readers spend going thru this stuff...

welcome to the strange world of Devo...
and how is it that I've come to post my world on the internet? thats weird in itself, probably some kind of wacko psyche job.

again.. thanks for your time, and support.

peace....
Devo in delay


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Devo in delay*

whats the saying?
something like...
"the devil lays waste to the best laid plans" ???

personally, i think I'm good to go.
at least in my head, and emotions.
what is really sucking at the moment, is my finance
that has been a decaying situation for about 18 months
thats nothing new

pop...
well that situation wasn't new either

my family....
well... thats always a huge variable, anything can happen.

but whats got me against the ropes today is my personal living situation
as I've been living with my GF
all i had simply asked was for us to not get into an argument (last night) for the duration of my ordeal in SoCal...

blah blah blah...

i don't intend to air out all _that_ personal stuff, (on the subject mater)

in short, I've spent the day packing my stuff 
and putting it in my rented garage space.

at the moment, I'm out of here.
i spoke with the postal guy, and let him know of my situation with residence.
i suppose for now, I'll put a hold on my mail
after all... really the only bill i have, is a CitiBank bill for Indenty Monitor
Zero debt! damn near zero bills.
but i've yet to figure out how to completely go "off the grid" without being dubbed the next Ted Kaczynski.

i'm packed
the dummy awaits
i think tonight is Veteran's Park here in Monterey
go thru my crap, go thru my head, go thru equipment, as it must be just like every other time, I'm sure i've over packed.

however...
my duration and mission in SoCal is a huge unknown.
in that light...
I've packed to a degree that would sustain me for indefinite, without being crazy over loaded.

i suppose the upshot
is that the weather is drop dead gorgeous
its SoCal!
I can envision myself on a beach somewhere.

and the reality is that if things aint working, then of course its time to change.

its just that the whole of the system is crashing.
the only stronghold, is my Bicycle Practice
I just put new brake pads on The Dummy
cleaned up the drive train, etc...
its 100% Mission Ready
my physical form is "on game"
i just came off from doing The Solvang Double a few weeks ago
and the Santa Cruz Crit
I've rested a day 
had good eats

i've got a couple of books
some tea
some Quinoa 
MealPack Bars
the solo shelter with wood burning stove, and a iso fuel micro stove
water filter
etc...

I'm ready to jump the back yard fence
all this BS has flared up the proverbial "Call of The Wild" in me.
damn all this city crap
and the trappings of personal drama

however, i'll jump into it head first, and deal with it....

good thing for My Big Dummy!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pic #1
everything i have to my name.
the junk stops at the sectioned off part of the garage.

24" iMac
Pugsley
Hunter
Fondriest road bike
and old Cdale MTB
bike tools
camping equipment
some clothing
no furniture
and some misc small household items.
1 old school florescent desk lamp that i really like...
some jars of Hammer Nutrition
a few books
and thats really about it.

i think about 1/2 of a small Uhaul worth.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it may be a good time for a little"wandering" Devo.. Go and find tranquility for a while and get direction for the future.


----------



## shinkansen (Mar 6, 2009)

The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry

also - been reading this thread for a while. If you wrote an autobiography I'd be amongst its readers.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

shinkansen said:


> The best laid plans of mice and men often go awry


spot on!

[/QUOTE]also - been reading this thread for a while. If you wrote an autobiography I'd be amongst its readers.[/QUOTE]

sometimes i also wonder of this...

its interesting enough, i suppose.

its funny i suppose, often one of my favorite pass times is to sit around a fire

just like last night

with strangers, now new found friends, and to Spin a Yarn, as they used to say...
ramble about life, the current setting, around a fire, living the "Rollie Life", that is to say

being homeless
drinking vodka with the hobos
sharing food
they pass the tobacco around

most about the age of my pop's

the Carter administration, most of those guys, can flash to a time when tradesmen jobs were on the ebb, unemployment on the rise

very much like today
i was the kid living amongst the Rollies

last night, as i squatted at Veteran's Memorial Park, in Monterey
new friends
John
Keith
and John

a young couple from Santa Cruz rolled in
Alex and Kit
in the morning we rambled at length about bikes in SC, the Bike Church, etc...

my Rollie Buddies, not on the sauce this am
we tossed about the notions of Homelessness
while Classical Music played from the stereo

in so many ways...
i often feel, that "these are my people."

so often I have found "these peoples" to be most hospitable
the most sincere
the most upfront
without guise
without ulterior motive

scenes of Papillion
scenes of King Rat
scenes of my past, a Rolling Stone...

these are so often people that have simply had the luck of the draw

this morning
i sat in chat with a guy who bought a $30 adjustable stem for his 80's Specialized Hardrock, swapped out
removed his straight bar
and scored a set of cruiser bars
as if in the style of "C-bars"
there he sat 
as if an orang 
stem of grass
termite mound

i could not help myself
i speak in easy tones
we go on at length
obvious his cognition
spacial processes, also on the ebb
disability check to soon arrive
i flash scenes of Arcata across our minds
he delights in that talk of redwoods
talk of town square, and squatting out front of the donut shop

Arcata we have in common
rolling we have in common
bikes we are brethren

all it comes to is that his cables are too short
oh what's a rollie to do 
when his bars are longer than his cables
and yet 
he is not able to understand
how it is that cables do not reach
or that gripshift should round the bend 
and easily place along the flat near the stem
along with his brake levers that he'd not so gingerly pried into submission with a Leatherman

i inquire of the placement of his grips at the ends of the bars
up right no doubt
and i ask, but what of needing to use the brakes, when you have a sudden moment

his reply, obvious to quickly reach for the levers that are on the bars!
as if I had just spoken a ridiculous proposition.

but thats not the problem
how the hell is he going to pry those gripshift shifters into rounding the bend of the big C-bars.

mack and the boys?
lennie of Mice and men?
King Rat
Papillion?

once upon a time when you dressed so fine
you'd give a bum a dime
in your prime
didn't you?

rolling

yesterday as i readied to pitch camp
i call to Ventura
"its all too late" (says JT)
"what do you mean"
JT: "they cremated your daddy" 
"what do you mean?"
"you're too late... they cremated your daddy... and spread his ashes at Sea."
"how did that happen?"
"cuz you're too late?"
"how is it that, its my issue"
"cuz you're daddy didn't want to be cremated"
"so why did he get cremated?"
"that RL (grandpa's lawyer) had it done"
"so how did it happen? i mean, where did they spread his ashes?"
"out at sea."
"that doesn't sound like something grandpa could go to"
"oh no, he sat at home, its done"
"no funeral?"
"nope"
"nothing?"
"nothing"
"I don't understand."
"cuz you're too late"

"its not my fault, pop could have had that kind of stuff squared away in his Power of Attorney, etc... no one even calls me. in fact, at this point, why do i even come down?"

JT: "you can come down for a day or so and comfort your Grandpa."
"he doesn't even answer the phone"
JT: "well, he doesn't that well with the phone."
"ok... well I'll be there"
JT: "whats taken you so long?"
"well john, its not that easy.... i had signed for a huge amount of equipment for Sea Otter, I was 7 days into my biggest gig of the year. I had 7 days still to go. it was a huge thing to back out of. pop's death could not have come at any more of an inopportune moment. i hate to be so crass. but its not that easy for me, to just drop a giant gig like that, pack my bike, then my GF and I get into a fight, she kicks me out, i move all my stuff into my garage, and all the while, pack in a way, that allows me to be there in Ventura for an undetermined amount of time."
JT: "well I'm sorry. but now all you have to do is show up for a day."

"a day? thats it?"
(omg, i just ditched the biggest gig in my non-existent, fledgling Bicycle Career.)

JT: "well when you get here, call me and I'll tell you what your daddy told me to tell you."

Devo: ???

the ranger comes around
"you can't have a fire"

Devo: "not even in that fire box? its contained. it even has 2 stainless steel screens that work as spark arrestors."

Ranger: "NO"

Devo: "there are bon fires here in camp"

Ranger: "but they are in fire rings"

Devo: "if it were in a fire ring, then i could have a fire?"

Ranger: "yes, but bike camping does not have a fire ring."

Devo: "and yet an open fire, with sparks flying about, is safer than this wood burning stove?"

Ranger: "i don't know... its the Regulations"

Devo: (sigh), ya sure, i get it. no problem, no fire.

i lament

and i dream of Humboldt County
where the forest is green
where salmon swim in the creeks
where a fire is accepted
where the population is not so crowded

and yet, my aim still SoCal

amtrak in the morning... beyond delayed
amazed
entertained
and amused....


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry about your loss Dev. I just missed my grandfather's funeral for work reasons recently so I can relate to the feeling. Lemme know if I can offer any help while you're in LA. I would love to repay you for addicting me to the Dummy. I probably wouldn't have one if it wasn't for this thread.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

just found this thread by pure accident.... spent 3 hours on it loving the whole thing! I really envy your "nomadic" (to put my best word for it) lifestyle. saw the video of you riding to see your bro in so cal that was awesome! Keep up the good work and condolences on your dad.... may his soul rest in peace!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

pigeonfarmboy said:


> I would love to repay you for addicting me to the Dummy. I probably wouldn't have one if it wasn't for this thread.


Yup, yup...same here.


----------



## kwikfile (Jul 13, 2008)

Devo,

We share some common experiences with the Dad/Son relationship stuff. That being said I will not assume I understand your situation except to say for good or bad that particular relationship leaves an indelible mark in our lives. I can only hope your are at peace with it. With me, it was an end, sort of, all the good and bad lingers on. I found myself using it to learn and try to find happiness and peace.
On another note, Dude your writing is incredible, I can not help thinking Steinbeck. Is it being in California? You living so close to the earth? I do not know. If you ever write and get published it will be great stuff. Thanks for sharing your life out here. Blessings to you, your Pops and family. Stay strong and smile today...

Carl


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ae111black said:


> just found this thread by pure accident.... spent 3 hours on it loving the whole thing! I really envy your "nomadic" (to put my best word for it) lifestyle. saw the video of you riding to see your bro in so cal that was awesome! Keep up the good work and condolences on your dad.... may his soul rest in peace!


3hrs!

holy smack!

could have....

rode, 1/2 a century (maybe)
watched a few episodes of Battlestar Gallactica
3hrs... uhh... gone for a ride and done a grip of errands!

haul some broccoli
maybe some squash
quinoa
laundry

maybe done 2 tune ups...

but no...
honestly
wow!
3hrs!

thanks for your time!
blows my mind that people actually read this stuff!

thank you

peace...d


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

kwikfile said:


> Devo,
> 
> We share some common experiences with the Dad/Son relationship stuff. That being said I will not assume I understand your situation except to say for good or bad that particular relationship leaves an indelible mark in our lives. I can only hope your are at peace with it. With me, it was an end, sort of, all the good and bad lingers on. I found myself using it to learn and try to find happiness and peace.
> On another note, Dude your writing is incredible, I can not help thinking Steinbeck. Is it being in California? You living so close to the earth? I do not know. If you ever write and get published it will be great stuff. Thanks for sharing your life out here. Blessings to you, your Pops and family. Stay strong and smile today...
> ...


perhaps it is the locale
perhaps it is simply who i am
that is, to say
i am the product of my environ
so of course my crazy hippy old man
had turned me onto so many things

and it took about 30yrs for me to stumble upon my name, Devian, in a dictionary
and to realize its actually a word
a latin root word of Deviant

so ya...
blah blah blah
steinbeck
kerouac 
my favs, thoreau, carlos castaneda
at the moment i'm digging Diann Fossey and gorillas in the mist

gee... often i don't see us as very much different
except we blow things up, and pave over our environ, ad nauseam...

so i guess, i'd concur 
i talk the way i write
by default of what I've read
by nature of where i live
in product of how i was raised.

what is that called?
i have no idea...
just living... i guess...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*280 miles, 12hrs, 38 dollars*

830am, leave Del Rey Oaks
1010am arrive at the Amtrak station in Salinas
no big deal
i've done this a bunch
i suppose today a bit unique
other than the obvious, each day is special, blah blah blah
but today, i was already warm at 8am

going thru Ft. Ord
i spotted these turkeys in the parking lot of the old NCO Club
so i thought to pull off, and try to shoot some pics

i call it "pheromone lock".
that is, they are almost totally oblivious to the world
other than being in their "turkey world"
i'm not a Turky-o-mologist 
but they seemed pretty rutty
like, i mean... they seemed ready for their own room
turnkey mating that is...

this big tom waddled right up to me
me thinking, "oh someone must be feeding them."
until i started to get a distinct feeling that he was about to give me a piece of his mind!
my size did not intimidate
not until i grabbed The Dummy, then he made a hard right flank move, his hens in "pheromone lock".


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*unload*

salinas amtrak station
unload dummy
change clothes

and ready The Dummy for Amtrak transport.

ok...
so here it goes!

listen up

open your eyes

all you potential Dummy Amtrak types.

The Dummy fits under the bus in the cargo hold.
i've posted pics before, this time, i lack a pic

but what i want to point out
is...
remove the WideLoaders, and secure them in the FreeLoaders.
simply place the straps between the frame of the WideLoader and the fabric
(see pic)
so that there is little to no chance that it could come loose from your bike.

the deal is that you want your transfers to be smooth and quick
little hassle.

that is to say
when the bus or train arrives, you want to be ready to get aboard.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Slo*

in San Luis Obispo
aka: SLO

change from Amtrak Bus
to an actual train.

The Dummy goes in the baggage hold, on this particular train.
its an old train.

the newer AmTrak trains have bicycle racks.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

baggage hold is behind that big roll up door.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

some misc pics

some buildings on Vandenberg Air Force Base
they look like rocket launch pads... maybe

some shots of The Dummy here in Ventura

oh ya... its 1212am, and 68F

Ventura weather always amazes me


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Taco Bell and JT*

i get into Ventura
ride towards my grandpa's place
and decide i better grab something to eat

the thing is that no matter what
i have to be 100% self sufficient
there are no gimmes here at my grandpa's
heck... i'll be lucky to empty my bowels in the porcelain throne.

i know this.
and yet i still come here.

so i get to taco bell, and decide to call the family friend (JT)
as he's asked me to call him when i get into town, bcz he wants to have a conversation with me.

so there we sit at Taco Bell in his truck...
yammering on about things
some trippy little details here and there
that i suppose i should leave out of this thread.

however... for a taste
i can only vaguely point the reader in the general direction of Chinatown, with Jack Nicholson.

my Ventura episode is completely lacking any cognitive, finite, logical, substance, that has any kind of legitimacy. its all 100% gut feeling, the feelings of others, wrapped around events of heresy.

i suppose there is a tinge of guilt
people feeling bad
and possibly regret

but none of this is "mine"
heck... i joined the army and moved away 20yrs ago
blah blah blah

so there i sat at Taco Bell with my 5 bean burritos, and mr. JT proud landlord of about 36 rentals in this town, going on and on...

meanwhile...
The Dummy has attracted some attention
Ventura Hobos are of a different variety
i suppose the variety that I am not particularly fond of
that is... the doped up, smelly, mental illness types, that are on hair trigger response.
the kind that i'd often shutter at the thought of getting bit by.

what?
bit by hobo?
ya...
cuz so many of these guys around here, are actually that tripped out, and if you got close enough, they may "trip out", and lash out at you for whatever reason.

i suppose as if demi-demons 
the undead
the types with scabies, ringworm, and lice

i can understand being a tramp
tramping in america
going All Pro Hobo
but hygiene has got to be paramount 
i suppose that is the essential difference

the hobos
the homeless
the down and outs of SoCal
the bums
these types are really that bad off
demi-demons
as if they've honestly given up on life
given up on themselves
and have only bad action to produce

at least...
in NorCal... not that all hobos are romantic bohemians 
but i'd dare say there is a noticeable differnce

the dummy locked
and the hobos kind of pour out of the periphery 
some ask if i'm on expedition, i just simply nod and say, "yup"
get away before some creepy crawlies make their way 
as if ticks from cattle or something....
get on 
and get away...

here at the house... 
i arrive around 830pm
the house is dark
the shades are open
my dads trailer is locked
the key no where to be found
grandpa doesn't move around inside the house
i'm almost afraid to knock on the door
so i opt to get my buddy's attention.

Tony
a guy 4 years older than i 
his uncles passed away, and he got the house next door
remodeled it, etc...
so he had a studio he built for himself
meanwhile, rented the rest of the house
super cool
pretty low key
single
simple
and living his days on the beaches of Ventura with his dog Luna.

Tony and i separated enough by the 4yrs that we didn't really know each other all that well.
but lately, we've made a solid friendship
and how is that?
by virtue of The Bicycle
gee 
imagine that...
he's into recumbents... 
and he likes to tour
if its a bike, I dig it!

so thats the Ventura update.
no update
the residence has an empty haunting feeling to it
i sit here in the boat, which is on a trailer
mooching off of tony's open WiFi

we sat and had a beer...


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

Good luck, sorry to hear about your dad.

I hear it's cats and humans are the 2 mammal bites requiring antibiotic treatment.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*made it thru the night*

well, I made it thru the night
my grandpa didn't find me, and pull a pistol

a night in the boat
by 8am, it was already 80F
the sun here in SoCal is crazy hot

this morning, kind of rummage thru my dad's stuff.
i scored his wedding ring!
a chunk of jade, wide, inlaid gold.

my parents divorced for at least 28yrs now

i put it on my pinkie finger
sat around and cooked breakfast for us
rummaged thru pop's trailer, and scored a can of coffee, some filters, etc...
as I'm cooking my mom calls.

"gee mom, guess what i'm wearing..."
her voice, in pause, as she braces for my direct approach...
i suppose i learned that tact from her.
really its not such a gentle manner...
"i got dad's wedding ring on."
mom: "i'll have to tell you a story about that when you get here."



as crazy as my family is
as crazy as the years have been

strange how I've come, to relish these moments
the craziness of it all
as if a huge gift
that is... a circumstance, not so mundane... i suppose a bit out of the norm
all of this, simply added experience

in my mind
out of actuarial thoughts
me thinks...
surely this is not all that unique
surely this is dysfunction is quite the norm
albeit each family wack in their strange and peculiar ways

whatever...
today is easy
its good
grandpa never answers his phone

i ribbed him about it as we cooked breakfast
"gee grandpa, you never answer the phone, so the only way i can talk to you is to come down."
and he smiles, with a mischievous, toothy grin

so it seems that my days here will be focused on domestics
laundry, groceries, and maybe we can go thru my dad's trailer a bit

somehow, grandpa says to me
"that guy from the Feds says to not go thru that stuff, because they want to go thru it all, looking for narcotics. Thinking something about suicide."

i have no idea what thats about.

however, the little patio, is in disarray
the snake pit of extension cords, unplugged
i want to reset a few things
and settle into a comfy, "trailer life" manner
it would be nice to plug the TV
let it run thru the regulars, as pop would 
Perry Mason, Hogan's Heros, Quincy
and the likes...

I suppose JT will arrive today
grandpa says something about replacing the kitchen faucet

the list can go on for ever, if i'm not careful

not really sure to what extent I'm here for...
but for now... its simply comfort.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow, just think of the adventures you could have with the Big Dummy and that boat!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

surlywhore said:


> Wow, just think of the adventures you could have with the Big Dummy and that boat!


laffs

well....

that boat is a product of my grandpa's efforts
a "build as you go" kind of effort
it may look like a boat
it may have a hull number
it may have an engine
and 
the handrails may be rotting off
the windows just slide

I've been in it when it was in the harbor
once

its massively over geared, so its impossible to keep it slow

the adventure in that boat
is...
coming to ventura, visiting, and sleeping in the boat

actually
i had lived in it for a bit
9/07 to 12/07
when i first arrived here to try to help out....

really its a bunk to crash on


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hook the dummy up to the driveline of the prop and away you go!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

rummaged around thru pop's trailer
my grandpa couldn't bring himself to do it
so i did it

pop left $22 in one dollar coins
so i went to the grocery store
and his wedding ring from 1968

the weather here in Ventura is HOT!

by 8am it was 80F

its hot enough to be lazy
laundry dries right away on the clothes line...

hot and lazy....

cool off with the garden hose
doze off...

hot


----------



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

Why not haul the boat with the BD. You could drag it into the forest and live on it. Kinda like that Herzog movie Fitzcarraldo only different.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitzcarraldo


----------



## Dr Feelygood ! (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Devo, sorry to hear about your Dad, my thoughts and prayers from the UK.

Mike (aka Dr FG).

PS:- 
If you need some visual beauty, check out the Beach riding thread from the Fatbike forum :-

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508376


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

dfltroll said:


> Why not haul the boat with the BD. You could drag it into the forest and live on it. Kinda like that Herzog movie Fitzcarraldo only different.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fitzcarraldo


seriously
that is a crazy story
so crazy that it has to be true...

well... i suppose in a micro view, i can relate

poignant


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I'm tellin' ya*



SelfPropelledDevo said:


> 3hrs!
> 
> holy smack!
> 
> ...


.... give your work some worth, man! I'm not the only one saying it!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

its been a few days
its been a few times that I've done this trip
its always some how different

Ventura to LA
via Amtrak

the drill goes like this

ride bike from Ventura to Oxnard Amtrak Station.

the weather had been hot enough that I choose to travel later in the day, into the early evening. With the added bonus, of dodging traffic.

dodging traffic in LA?
sounds ridiculous, I know...

as the sun set
the Metro skyline of LA silhouettes against the orange sky

clanging along the rail
as the scenes roll by
its always a shock to my senses
my eyes as if fooled by what i see
my mind squirms, and asks in a serious tone, "is this really what we've done?"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

this is the baggage car 
where bikes are stored on the Amtrak train.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

its seems that every time i get to Union Station
i screw up my directions
and get somewhat lost, along the way to getting to Wilshire Blvd.

using Google Earth, i had memorized a route:
Left from Union Station on Alameda
Right onto 6th St.

thats where things went wrong.
6th St. being a one way, and not in the direction i needed.

I turned around on alameda
and decided to stop at a gas station/truck stop
it looked a bit seedy
but what the heck... 
i'm a big boy, and i can pretty much tell when something is not safe...

as i approach, i notice, maybe 6 guys walking around
there i am, in lycra, on The Dummy with lights flashing, et al

a scene for sure

its a dumpy gas station
old
one of the guys walking my direction
as i lay The Dummy against the wall
walk inside, and speak to the "girl" (?) behind the glass, and ask...
"is there a latrine i can use?"
she(?) or maybe he(?), looks at me, in a broken english/spanish accent....
"ummm... ? there's not bathroom here."
as she shakes her head, and makes a motion as if to say... "leave".

i think i had said something like, "really? no bathroom?"
and the reply, "if you go around the side of the building, there is a door. I do not know if it is open. I open it in the morning, and now the key is locked. maybe its open. but I do not know what happens there."

me thinks.... ????

ok...
so its a seedy gas station with some trippy homeless guys hanging around.

i step outside, the whole of the time, i had my eye on The Dummy...

a guy starts to inquire about The Dummy.
we chat a bit about the bike
then he asks if i had a couple of bucks.

"sorry brother. I haven't worked in almost 2yrs, and I'm really thin on money. I hope you can understand."

he says something like, "no problem, i think i know where you're coming from."

me: "when i had a job, and more cash, sometimes i'd give a buck or two."

so you're looking for the bathroom?

as I had been looking down the length of the building noticing the last door ajar, with a rod iron security door...

he motions... ya thats the bathroom.

me: "no i think i'm going to pass, i need to keep on my way."

hold on man... maybe i can do you a favor real quick?

me things... ??? whats up with this?

i smile... "no man, its cool. really. I don't go like that."

ya i figured, but i just had to ask... you know... tryin to make a few bucks.

"not that I'm interested but, so whats you're deal?"
"i mean... you hang out here, along with the rest of these guys?"

ya... this is pretty much what we do.

"really? thats pretty crazy. and you guys use that "office"? "

he laffs...

ya thats where we conduct business

me things.... holy smack! here i am, i guess in the Ghetto of LA in the middle of the night, and this dude is propositioning me, and to top it off the door has a rod iron security door!
whoa!

"out of curiosity, whats the going rate? i'm trying to get an idea of it all."

10 bucks man

"what?" "really!"

ya... 10 bucks... most nights i make over a hundred.

"wow!" thats crazy! 

10 bucks and you get some sloppy work

that had done me in! i bust out in laughter.

"brother, you need to change. if you're livin outside along side these buildings, doin sloppy work, for 10 bucks a shot... brother... you know, something should change."

at this point, i had started to roll a little 

this dude had me in perma-grin as i couldn't help myself... 
looking at him with his stained wife beater tank top...

the trippy male/female attendant at the window...
the rod iron security door...

the rest of the guys looming in the shadows...

and i think to myself... 
man you better get out of here, before things go wrong...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*so i think its got to get better...*

i'm not totally lost or anything
its impossible
the skyline of downtown LA makes me feel like King Kong
as I've been reading Gorillas in the mist
the big huge skyscrapers 
bank names up top
spot lights swirling around in the distance...
street signs...
its impossible to get lost
my Suunto complete with compass
dead reconing, i recon 
i know where Wilshire is at
or should be at
only if i can find the route to get there

i guess that is called Lost in LA
as i meander the dark city streets
with all the freaks
some hollar out
some whistle
the girls ask if i'd give them a ride

even guys on bikes... 
like tweaker types
or maybe just stoners...
roll along side

(i know this trick...)

as i maneuver center street
motor traffic passing slow
honking horns...

"hey guys... how's it going?"
(acting the nice guy, all innocent)

dude that is a crazy bike!

"ya its a trip huh?"

where you going?

"to visit my mom, nephews and siblings"

one of the guys gets kind of close to take a look

as we roll along, probably around 15mph
big ring 3rd cog down...

the guy reaches for the stoker bar

"dude! are you trying to grab my a s s ?!"

as i bump him a touch with the big yellow bags

he bounces off...

WTF!

"oh dude... sorry man. sometimes i get a wobble going, and i have a hard time holding a line."

man, i wasn't trying to grab your a s s

"oh ok" (in a sarcastic tone)

no man, really I was just tripping out on that bar

about that time LAPD rolls up
squaks out on the loudspeaker

i act startled
and veer hard right

almost knocking over the other guy...

i sit and chit chat with LAPD for a moment.

"thanks guys I was nervous with those guys, but having a bit of fun knocking them around."

ya we saw you over at the gas station.

"holy smack! that place is crazy."

do you have some ID

"of course Officer"

(spot light and all...
the full LAPD courtesy)

Mr Gilbert, where are you headed?

"to go visit my mom, siblings and nephews on Laurel Ave, off of Melrose, near Fairfax. I'm a trying to get to Wilshire, from there i take Fairfax."

well you should probably not chit chat too much with these types, you never know.

"ya you're right... i know..."

well, have a safe trip Mr. Gilbert.

"thank you officers, I really appreciate the courtesy."

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

making my way, the bums are strewn about the concrete
mostly sleeping in heaps of dirty clothing
pungent whiffs of human waste pass by...

yet i'm amazed that there is little broken glass

only to realize, plastic has given way
to that trash
chain link fences, clogged with bags

i find 3rd street
and decide its direction is in the general azimuth i need

more homeless in clumps

one last "interesting moment" i suppose
as i choose to ride the sidewalk thru the 3rd street tunnel
old
gross
full of graffiti
strange liquids stream along

i think how great fenders are all year long...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

some where,
some how...
i pass over a freeway
on the other side of downtown
the skyline a light 
as if candles inside termite mounds
lights pour from the inside out
windows alight of concrete and steel
mingle with the lights of far above

as if to say
we keep bugs in jars all their lives
from birth into the gave
with holes punched in the lids of their jars
as they look up to their sky and wonder of those lights so far

sometimes I wonder if we too 
in a jar
and those stars so far away
just another light shining thru the holes from a far
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

a day goes past

LA, to me, such a dump
the streets clogged with cars
exhaust every stop

i choose to hang out at home
play with the kids
play monkey
play gorilla
toss em around

hang with my brothers

Dylan's buddy Ray comes around
he always loves to ride what ever bike I've brought around...

Dylan, the Trek Liquid i gave him years ago
i'm amazed he hasn't destroyed this bike yet

his dog, Ranger that he loves so much

a bell beneath the swing arm

D??? whats this???

"to warn off the bears!"

i laff out loud!

(surely not a UCLA reference)

i think dylan simply likes the bell and had to...
have it somewhere!

he's laffs in beyond so many ways!

i would not be surprised, to find one day... exactly this, a small bell marketed for cyclists.

LA has a way of spinning off other people's thoughts and ideas...

or maybe that is why people flock there...

i dont know...

but he made me damn near cough up my coffee....

"bears!"

in LA!?

HILARIOUS!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*after a day, or maybe two*

i decide to head out
my route to PCH and camp in Malibu
at Leo Carillo State Park Beach

when Dylan spouts out
"i want to go!"

me thinks.. oh man.... well... ok.

being this trip has been without drama, but with complexities 
news of my father's passing
my family broken from their divorce
my mom's birthday 2 days ago
and yet another of their friends, whom had also passed away the day before...
so my mom at 61
battling a cold
i suppose a god send, her voice almost gone...

the visit, typical in so many ways...
but yet, not really upon eggshells...
i suppose a somber mode

Dylan and I roll out around 1230pm
he's got a route
so i follow
but i've come to discover, the route, familiar
and yet... perhaps not really the best
instead of the gauntlet of residential streets
where drivers speed way too much
barely slow for a stop

i opt
for us to use the main streets
in Beverly Hills, we thread our way thru traffic
its not so hectic as you'd think
but its still bumper to bumper traffic
stop light to stop light
car exhaust the whole of the way

and i think how much it really sucks to have to endure this crap
i mean... 
my god already
why do i have to suck up that exhaust?
its ridiculous 
and to top it all off
traffic crawls
while we spin along...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

same old thing

Santa Monica Blvd to PCH

at least Santa Monica Blvd has a nice bike lane
and believe it or not....
drivers are not so agro, as I'd thought

traffic, is still the quintessential, iconic statement that is "SO LA"


the last shot
i thought to typical
that cars line up, backed up into the street
of a parking lot
at idle
stocking, for parking spots....


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*Santa Monica*

bike path
under the pier
along the beach
sand like sugar
path super flat
about 77F
a Dolphin helicopter fly's by

i look back
and Dylan is mid chat 
I can hardly keep a straight face
as i think of Borat
scenes of bay watch


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*PCH to Leo Carillo*

PCH
the shoulder at times a bit thin
kind of ify
the traffic pretty much sucks
the only up shot
is that the ocean is near by
gone are the whiffs of human waste
a steady sea breeze
NW winds
into the wind for the most part

even tho i had opted for a 1230pm start time
as we rolled along, before Beverly Hills
Dylan says, "did you eat breakfast?"
ya dude... its 1230!

so i starved him until we were almost clear of Santa Monica
what else are big brothers for?
he had his chance, i had even made breakfast, coffee and all
he should have eaten... instead of sleep in so late...

at the last moment, i pointed out a hidden burger stand that i had already schemed in my head.

popped the question and pointing out, in 100 Ft.
"thats a burger stand. do you want to stop?"
ya!

break right!

he wolfs down a burger.

"uhhh.... i want to order 2 hamburgers."

no no no Dylan, just order 1!

I'll cook dinner tonight, and we have about 45 minutes to camp.

as my instincts and generalized familiarization kicks in.

often i call this "migrating salmon" technique.

the whole of the Dylan drafted inches away from The Dummy

with food in his system, he pulled away on a climb.

waited for me up top, we rolled a bit side by side....

"on the descents, let me pull, as The Dummy has all this weight, and it breaks the wind easier at speed, once i start to bog down, into a hill, you pull, and let me try to hide. Don't pull so hard, that i get dropped."

this worked out well...

until, the repetitive drill started to get old.

only then... did i point out...

"i think that big long draw up a head, is Leo Carillo."

dylan: "what?"

(me knowing he probably does not know a draw from a spur... save for a class later)

"you see those cars on the ocean side of PCH?"

ya...

"on our side, in that draw, in that valley...."

ya?

"i think that Leo Carillo"

as the words hang mid air...

into a descent...

"D! that sign... roll forward, so i can snap your pic!"

Leo Carillo!

one happy guy!


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Good times for you and Dylan, terrific weather tooo!!!!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*camp*

Leo Carillo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_Carrillo

last night being the 2nd time I've camped here.

sometimes my mind boggles
just a little
as I'd sit at camp
roll into camp

a thought would flash

sometimes, as i watch the scenery 
as i glimpse down, to see the tyres rolling.

the old set of Conti T&C's
i had marveled upon
the miles
the places they had traversed.

rolling into Leo Carillo State Park Beach, as I led the way to the bike camping
my "migrating salmon" instinct leading
talking to Dylan along the path
as each turn unfolded scenes 
as if in pre-cognition
"spider sense" as Dylan dubs it...

last March of Last year, was The Dummy's true maiden voyage
this exact same trip
however under different circumstance
Dylan was in the ICU at Cedars

leaving town, was a bitter sweet experience...
my family and i, as most of you readers know, I have a turbulent family scenario
Dylan's throat had swollen shut last year, leaving the doctors the only choice to remove about about 1/2 of the left side of his esophagus 
cauterize it
the pain would be so much
that Dylan was intubated 
on Sedation Protocol with Diprivan

rolling into these exact bike camping spots
just as in March of 08'
this time with Dylan in tow
and a successful 40 mile effort
even with me being a hard ass, by starving him for almost 2.5hrs before i let him eat a hamburger...

Dylan's success
his recovery
our father's passing away
mom's 61st birthday
the years of talks about substance abuse
recent conversations about to what degree 
all of that

rolling those last few yards
with my brother in tow
i can not express the feeling

his exuberance 
was contagious

i marvel at the extremes 
not only the coastal span which the Dummy and I have covered
but also the Life that has spanned in the last year.

Dylan is laffs.
he's got crazy highs, and crazy lows
its often times a huge challenge
however, as I've come to know, the bicycle has an intrinsic value 
which fosters self discipline, motivation, dedication, self reliance, confidence...
and unfolds a path of how to achieve goals
step at a time.

this was definitely one of those moments....


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Leo Carillo State Park Beach is small
in SoCal park allotment proportions, and especially being Malibu
being on the coast, with a small valley
and a seasonal creek...

I'm betting its a huge significance.

the terrain of SoCal often times trips me out.

i mean...
its so strange.
for instance there is Leo Carillo
it has beach
and at times it very much resembles Big Sur
the small cliffs, the exposed rock, the sedimentary rocks in the creek bed
the large sycamore we camped under
as if i can envision a deluge mid winter
and water actually flowing down stream

however, both times, i've been here, the creek bed is dry

i can only imagine the paradise these places must have been 1,000 years ago
of course barring the savage reality of nature, grizzly bears, disease, etc...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

camping with Dylan, i'm thinking is going to be hilarious
he leaves the house with a wool blanket and a blue tarp
some cotton long john's
sliced apple, and i have no idea what else
all i know, is that push come to shove, we can cuddle in my solo shelter
while feeding him warm tea and Mealpack bars
lol

however, Dylan is strong enough to take on this learning experience with the brunt of his situation.

laffs

this trip I've decided to leave my stainless steel micro fire box
the experience in Monterey, at Veteran's Park, with the ranger, led me to think that for sure Malibu of all places

in leu of last year's fires
would for sure have a ban on fires.

I'm grossly mistaken
i should have called, or looked it up.

to top it off
i had not anticipated Dylan actually wanting to go with me
so I had packed only 1 canister of Iso-Fuel, which was 1/2 full at best.
me thinking that I'd only need to provide for myself.

as luck had it, we managed to whisper by with 

we cruised around the campground
dylan likes to point out the hotties
at this point we are now trolling...
and i have to laff, as his mind is so very stuck on "grabbing" at things.
its all his mind does... from one thing to the next
grasping and aversion
as if a monkey from tree limb to next...

however, i'm greatly entertained with his antics
and the reactions of others
as I'm profoundly made aware to the degree which we all are...

out of the blue he wants a beer
well...not really out of the blue... is more like... go figure... huh?
ya... a beer.

so i tell him... I'm pretty sure there is a store here.
his expression delights, and he cannot even begin to believe that they may have a six pack of coronas.

Coronas, camping, a fire, and a book?
its beyond anything he had ever thought could actually exist.
thinking that all those thoughts in the past would simply be another pipe dream.

"well hold on Dylan, cuz when you walk thru those doors, you're going to find at the back of the store a set of refrigerators, and there is a good chance that there are going to be Coronas. Limes? well... maybe. but i wouldn't hold my breath. Coronas? solid chance."

moments later, i hear his voice inside, "oh damn!"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

Billy B said:


> Good times for you and Dylan, terrific weather tooo!!!!


awesome weather!

zero condensation on the shelters

zero!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*glass castle*

with a 6 pack of Coronas between 2 brothers
cooking on a micro stove
some cheese tortellini
Dylan likes to read aloud
excerpts from his current read, "The Glass Castle: A Memoir"

we laff amongst ourselves
as we can relate
however for Dylan not homeless
but the crazy pit of a pack rat, hoarding disorder that has occurred at their residence.

all varying degrees of self awareness...

two brothers
2 bikes
in concerted effort disjoined by 2 decades of our parental influence(s)


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*god provides*

"and here i was thinking of carrying my boom box"

i laff

dude, you're nuts
i have an iPod
and i have my laptop

suddenly music blares
and i mean.... BLARING

beyond the ability of most cars most boom boxes...

"what the heck is that?"

Dylan, "god provides"

after awhile: "I'm going to go check it out."

"dude, don't be gone too long, food will be ready soon."
as I've got cooking duty
and he's on entertainment detail...

upon return, it turns out, some kind of running event.

the evening moves along
the music blaring
at times, a bunch of cheers
to the point where my curiosity is piqued
wondering... how long is this going to go on

along the trail in the dark
we find our way

turns out to be an event
Ragnar, a 24hr relay race from Santa Barbara to Dana Point
http://www.ragnarrelay.com/losangeles/index.php

we mingled, dylan likes to talk hype... 
more entertainment to pass the time...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

somehow i managed to get this shot 
an led headlamp, and no tripod...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

i guess sleeping with a wool blanket
wrapped up in a blue tarp like a burrito 
is not the most comfortable method

early am, i woke up for a Nature Call
i noticed a log still smoldering away
Dylan stirs
"Devi is that you?" in a concerned voice
i guess i could have snarled like a bear... 
"ya D... hey man... this log is still smoldering... with any luck, if you dont mess with it, maybe when you get up, you might be able to stoke some life back into it."

back to bed....

early am
i wake to Dylan snapping twigs 
with the smell of smoke lingering near by.

i roll over, look at the Suunto, 48F
i look out the door of the solo shelter...
"dude, once you get that fire going, try to get some rocks around it, and try to catch some of that heat."

in the night i had found a nice round rock, just about the right size to heat, and lay in front of yourself, as if Horton the Elephant hatching an egg.

soon i find Dylan using it to warm himself.
"devi you're a genius."

i just laff, and lay in my sleeping bag.


stirring around camp
as the sun makes it way over the peaks
"its going to get warm soon"

830am comes around and we find ourselves rolling out of camp
with a sudden "thank you bro, i love you", rolling alongside, "i love you too D"
we break

he moving South, and me North

PCH this morning a strange dull humdrum roll

i cannot help to stop my mind from pulling to points both far and wide
i wonder of my siblings, as i can spend hours in worry
i wonder of my living situation 
i wonder of my contractual standings with SOC, and my departing due to my father's passing away
i wonder of my grandparents, The Family Trust, if there even is such a thing...
i wonder of my finance, and The Job Hunt
or
if I'm going to be here in Ventura again, as an entire volume of Redux to ensue...

i satiate my wondering mind, with a humdrum monotone rhythmic breath, pedaling in smooth circles.

the scenes of Malibu fading past
SoCal is so very much different that NorCal

PCH a slew with roadies
in what i've come to understand in my ignorant, biased mind
complete team kits, Rock Racing, etc...
nice bikes...
car toppers
as I'd notice their form
then later notice yet an equal slew of...???
yes... cars with racks, parked along the road.

car toppers
team kits
rocking hips
heels that stay up all the time
toes that point down, round and round
aero bars
carbon bikes...
aero bars

groups in tow
as i'd ring my bell
perhaps someone would lift a pinkie finger from their drops
at their peloton speeds of 20mph

often a voice would sound a loud, giving instruction

and I'd think...
gee... i wish that were me.
i miss the Saturday morning ride in Monterey
i think i'd like to be spinning along in the world of car toppers
with coffee after...

nearing Pt. Mugu
i notice a group pulled over and chatting
i stop and pick up the banter

i suppose its always hard being the stranger
as my eyes, gloss over the Cdale Synapses, carbon Specialized 
durace groupos, ad nauseam...
commenting on the vast numbers of cyclists on the road
one of the guys says aloud, "one word"

oh ya? whats that?

"lance"

i roll my eyes.

i suppose just like Steve Hegg, and the 84' Olympics?

Team LA Sheriffs, and all that?

"Lance is the greatest american cyclist"

what of Julie Furtado? Bob Roll? Georgie Hincapie? Andy Hampsten?

I'm pretty sure all those results are team results. whats lance doing now? Tweeting, last i knew...

don't for get Tinker...

"tinker? whats that?"

you know... Tinker Juarez.

and they all just stood there, with a blank stare.

well... have a nice day. awesome day for a ride. awesome to see so many people out on bikes.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

seriously, i probably saw at least 100 cyclists between Leo Carillo and Pt. Mugu.

so many, that i had thought maybe there was an event.

as it turns out...

obviously the nice flat section of PCH is prime pave...

for Car Toppers...


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*finding my buddha*

somewhere after Pt. Mugu
i have this lost, wondering not so great Migrating Salmon directional
that is...
the fields, albeit not as large at the ag fields around Salinas
these fields of Oxnard, somehow, i tend to have "dull mind"

once i had pedaled past a key intersection, going directly to the entrance of Port Hueneme

there i am, trying to be astute
the scene is less than inspiring
hotels of sorts
apartments of sorts
as i ride by, and the less than privileged stand in their doorways...

somehow, i dream of donuts
its about 2hrs on the bike, maybe i should think of eating, its still early, etc...

i recall a Thai, Buddhist ran donut shop
and my mind focuses 
in my mind i can see the shop

in fact, i can almost feel it
that is, recall the sensations.

just a typical donut shop
but i seem to remember the feeling of the location
the layout inside
the shrine
some pictures of Thailand...

and suddenly... viola! there it is.
my tiny Shangri La

nothing special
in fact, the coffee thin
the donuts... well... maybe at my age, my taste is changing...
at any rate, i delight in the Thai stuff
i delight in the family's disposition 
sitting outside, i cannot help but to feel more so than content.

Lee Lee Donut


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

ventura by noon
i stop by Performance bike

on the way out, i stopped by and bought 5
yes
5
patch kits, $2 each
and yes... dylan already got a flat, so i gave him a kit.

stopping by again on my way home
mostly to peek at a 29er
not that i have the cash, well, i do have the cash
but not enough 
that is
Dylan...
ya... here we go again

Dylan has expressed an interest in a rigid 29er complete with racks and panniers.

at performance i spotted something for under $600. a GT Peace 9r Multi i think.

i was happy to see me do a once around the shop and walk out.

rounding the corner into the driveway, i find my 89 year old grandpa has pulled out the Cadillac, and the 2 electric Rascals. Grandpa leaning against the Cad, enjoying the days sun.

"Grandpa... wow! you moved everything out of the garage."

ya... just felt like it.

"really? you backed the Cad out yourself?" (being that he's got macular degeneration, and now blind.)

ya... i just backed up real slow, and aimed straight back. listened for any strange sounds.

"wow you did a great job."

not really, its not straight.

"thats ok"

i figured you'd be around today, so you can put it back in the garage.

"ok"

"whats going on with those rascals?" "are you trying to sell them?" (being that he's put them in the yard, with For Sale signs on them.

ya... i figure i may as well try to get rid of this stuff.

"well, i think its great that you've done all this stuff. the point being that you're out here doing something."

ya, my mind is going crazy sitting in there on that damn couch, and your grandmother with her Alzheimer's

"ya i know grandpa. I can only imagine."

there are things that get into your mind that you're still too young to know about.

"i can only imagine. you must think about the past a lot, and think about dad."

ya, thats pretty much it.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

a majority of the day goes by like this
leaning against the Cad in the driveway with the sun shining down.
grandpa goes on at length about moving dad's trailer
we walk around, look at the ordeal that it would be, to clear a path, and what it would take to yank it out.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

as i was making ready to leave for LA
grandpa's lawyer came around, we spoke for probably 4hrs about personal things
this guy has known a bunch of grandpa's buddies, all Pearl Harbor Survivors
and I'm leery 
the last thing i want to discover is some guy taking advantage of a bunch of seniors.

grandpa's stuff is his stuff
and i know he wants to be here in his house until the end
and i totally 100% agree
i'd do just about anything to help out if i could, or if he should ask

however, i'm leery of this lawyer 
and what has occurred with the paperwork, titles, finances, etc...

i suppose once i get back into Monterey, i better find a Family Trust guy and see if we cant get copies of everything.

maybe the best thing would be, if grandpa would include me in all this stuff.

its a whole lot of Family Dynamics

my old man is passed now
he never paid taxes, he always did the wrong things, and it tore my grandpa up dealing with that, to the point where he aint trustin none of his kin
me included i strongly suspect

however, i aint about circling like a buzzard to pick over his bones

i done quit that job almost 2yrs ago, on free accord, to simply help out, upon his request, only to come fist to cuffs with my old man, as i wasn't keen on dopping up inside that trailer with him.

im too old for that kind of nonsense 

at 40yrs old, i know better, and i aint that kind
it must be something else to be almost 90 and out live your only child

it'd break my heart for any of this property to go to probate
but if that's what grandpa wants, well then... so be it.

it'd probably be a huge squabble between my siblings anyway
its a disgusting mess
me being the oldest and the only one to be with my daddy
the rest went with my mom, she been removed from this side of the family for 28yrs now.
but it aint changed anything for the rest of us
only in that, i'd be the most stable of the bunch, and the most level headed, i suppose.

i don't know what to think of any of it.

other than... if the old man needs help, i'm here to lend a hand.

thats the whole point from the get go.

from cookin meals, to movin my old man's trailer out of the yard.

it looks like i could be here in ventura for at least another week.

i think grandpa wants me around, but i also know that he ain't wantin me to be broodin over every little step.

the man needs his decency, his dignity, and his autonomy.

well... folks...
thats a big-ol-rant about seedy illicit LA activities in speak easy latrines, to camping in malibu, buddhist donuts (if there is such a thing), and maybe a bit too much about bridging the generations.

here i am, in Ventura with not really too much to do, other than sit on my hands.

all the while, without any indoor shelter
typing away under a fiberglass overhead
in the dark of my grandpa's backyard, along side of my dead daddy's trailer, that i grew up in.
and The Dummy within a few paces of course...

almost 11pm, i suppose i best hit that bunk in the boat.

peace....d


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Good read, Devo*

Glad you had a good trip with your bro.

Man, homeless guys giving hand**** in the bathroom, fixie riders buzzing you to be shooed off by cops, bhuddist doughnuts ... what a strange and interesting land down there. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

So Cal is just good for looking at the freaks if you ask me.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*trying to give you guys a break...*

so all this stuff...
believe it or not... is in brief

I try to give you guys a break
i mean to say, that the details are much more Adult Rated
the full brunt of sick society lays right out in front of me

and after all
really this is supposed to be a bicycle forum
and thank you to whom ever the Surly moderator is, for allowing this beyond mega-spew

today, being monday
the family lawyer guy, RR comes around
and we go thru my pop's trailer

grandpa has got it in his head that the trailer is going

JT, the family friend, whom also happens to own something like around 36 rentals
i know his oldest son, JT Jr. 
JT Jr... my inspiration in so many ways, as to the "all pro Hobo Lifestyle"
but with JT Jr. he's a catholic, and for many years lived in the bushes, traveling from Mission to Mission
for some years now JT Jr. has made his home SLO town.
JT Jr inspires me in his innocence.
as if Sadu... that is from the Hindu 
but JT lacks physical fitness, discipline, and the "techno" to the application

as to Devo, i had fortified these aspects.
that is, "The All Pro Techno Yuppi Hobo", complete with MacBook, Ti Spork, Tipi and stainless steel wood burning stove.

anyways...

so JT...
he's got all these rentals
he's a bit of slum lord
god help me if somehow any of this ends up in court, and the use of "JT" comes to some sort of slander...

so JT used to work my dad all the time
pop being a vietnam vet, never paying taxes, my mom and dad divorced, etc...
mom ran off with our family doctor
one day, after a court hearing, LW M.D. goes to his ex-wife's house and blows her away at close range.

LW M.D. ends up in prison.

in between all that pop and i lived in motels, a van, this trailer, moving from McGrath State Beach, to the upper Ojai, and the reaches of Rincon.
all the while i rode my cobbled together thrift store bikes, to Ventura High School
Life as a Rollie
(how does it feel... to be so fine, once upon a time, gives a bum a dime, in your prime... didn't you?)

where my grandpa and JT met and became friends somewhere around 1960. (ventura high school)

pop never paid child support for my 4 siblings
after all, pop a house painter, bi polar, druggie
suicidal, desperately in Love
and my mom ran off with the family doctor, older and Jewish (mom, Gloria, a Roman Catholic Filipino born 4/48, Fresno, Ca. can you imagine!?)
living up in the hills of Ventura, in Ondulando.

not paying taxes
not paying Child Support
this basically imprisoned my old man
his sanction being his dad's backyard
only by way of his mother's love
my grandfather, deeply disgusted....
blah blah blah

so JT has this young man, a hispanic gang banger, ex-con, homeless, in crisis, JT wants to help him out...

this guy now works with JT. in many ways, my pop had taught him how to work on things. its just generalized handyman stuff. and ghetto rigged at that! believe me.

so pop's trailer has become a target
that is
JT wants "D" to live in this trailer in the back of one of his properties.

its been easily 25yrs since I've been on that property, but i still have an idea of what it is.
and of course, i know this trailer
as i lived in it for probably 4yrs until i joined The Army in 9/87'

so here sits this trailer
"D" needs a place to live
the lawyer RR comes around, so we dig thru all of pop's remnants of an illicit lifestyle
searching for anything of importance.
mostly paper work.

as crazy as my old man was, he had report cards of mine since 3rd grade.

pop was really proud of me, etc...

the lawyer RR, was kind of blown away with so many little things.

like all the rat droppings in the cupboards, the nests of paper in the back of drawers, and yet there was my old man, holding onto so many strange things.

as I've come face to face, with a stereo type, the Lawyer believing me, to have not fallen far from the family tree... the contrary to his surprise...

i can see my grandpa simply wants to get rid of the trailer, and get it out of sight, so he can be done with this lifelong episode, that has been such a "disappointment" as he so often points out.

going thru things today
i've pulled some things aside for myself.

this cast buddha that i grew up with
it was covered in nicotine, so i've washed it up today
a set of ivory dominos that have been kept in a pine box that i made when i was 13 in wood shop, Jr. High.

I've dug thru more of pop's stuff
scored a couple of bags of Calrose Rice
a microwave rice cooker (what the heck is that?! i never knew such a thing existed)
tonight's dinner was a kick ass bowl of rice, canned salmon and some sweet chili sauce
with some green tea
and honey!

also grabbed pop's "lunch box"
a stainless steel cylindrical, double layer nesting set of trays, that clamp down all together.
from Thailand

i've admired it for at least a decade
pop always said i can have it when the time comes.

today i spent time scrubbing things
drinking his Sake
eating his food
and taking snap shots of little documents
like his Motor Vehicle Operator's ID from Ft. Ord. 6/66
i was there by 1/88

JT needs to figure out how this trailer is going to get yanked out of the back yard.

I've told him, "JT this is what i need."
ya tell me
"I need you bring around a bunch of the guys you have working for you, and we'll clear out this stuff. then I'd hire Bob Carlson Automotive (where i used to work in HS.. around 85-87), and have them bring a flat bed wrecker. simply drag the trailer with a hydraulic wench, and load it on the flat bed. this way, the trailer, which god only knows who its titled to, and being that its been since at least 85' when the wheels last turned, and being its a 1958 Fireball, you don't want to put yourself at risk, to be liable for any type of highly potential Public Road disaster."

"that is to say, its a huge liability to drag this trailer down the road."

"JT you have way too much Estate, to risk on something so freaking stupid!"

"just pay the money. have "D" work off the debt to you. its what you want anyways... right?"

oh no... not me

(the grin of el diablo)

somehow this trailer has got to move.

thats my task at the moment

other than of course, the cooking, dishes, etc...

tomorrow is Tuesday.

i've already lost track of time

i've been sitting here outside of my dead daddy's trailer for who knows how long now
there's no headstone to sit at
there's no gravesite

grandpa had pop cremated, and scatterd

so i have this trailer

but it has to go

as with everything... at some point... it all has to go.

so for now, i've transformed the physical to digital

what remains is the time with my grandparents

and to that extent

my grandpa has expressed his gratitude that I'm here

which has made me happy

as the original agreement was for me to leave for 20yrs
which i did, + about 14 days

it was unfortunate that pop and i had come fist to cuff 12/07
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=179026&page=6
nearing the end of "Its a Pugs Life"...

tomorrow i need to get out
get away from the house
go ride
maybe a ride up to Ojai and back.

I've been on a cyber re-con mission, looking for bike camping out of Ventura.
maybe some kind of above Ojai dirt camping, Matillija, Santa Barbara, etc...

my Monterey beacon will be homing soon

from there i have no idea what is in store....

well... i have an idea.... of course


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*way off topic*

here's a couple of snapshots

my old man had cut out this pic, of me, from Basic Training, Flag Detail on Ft. Sill, Ok.

my grandfather is from Kiowa, Ok

here's a shot of my mom and my brother Dylan on his 1st Bday...

holy smokes!

Oedipus complex?

duh!

my mom was 26 in that shot.

Good Morning Vietnam? god help me!

that is to say... good thing those combos of manifestation don't gather before me.

or maybe not?

confused? definitely. simply don't think about it!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*got to ride*

i'm a bike-a-holic
i have to ride my bike
when i dont get to ride, i get anxious
i get full of energy
and it has to go somewhere
if i dont ride, i get all trippy
if i'm not trippy enough?

today was a ride to Ojai

some pics

i've posted pics like this a bunch

Ventura, to me, is not all that great.

when someone goes on at length telling me how great the air quality is... 
i trip out

the "wilderness preserve" that is the sand dunes?

uhhh... i trip out.

after Humboldt
i'm spoiled

i want Elk on the beach
Salmon in the rivers
and black bears in the apple trees

so its a new practice of mine
that is, to adopt a practice of understanding
i suppose compared to what i feel is a cesspool the City of Angels 
San Buenaventura, is a retreat
but my god
the ticky tack housing... it just kills me

I'm trying to see the beauty 
I'm trying to see how great it is
I'm trying to not compare

its great

ya... great

i love riding my bike on a bike path thru semi-abandoned oil fields
i love those big oil tanks... they are so.... quasi Post Industrial Art

however, i sincerely do love the fact that there is even a place to ride.

i feel its something like, Papillion being grateful to go to Alcatraz 
(gee that didn't sound jaded and crass)

well...
its no real excuse
i guess i'm going to vent somewhere....


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

the upshot was that as i was riding up to Ojai along the Ventura River Trail
i sensed someone catching me
look back and its a guy whom i had seen earlier
on a Sun 29er with a coaster brake!

i slow down 
as there's really no need to drag things out
and I'm kind of leery of this guy
but then again... I suppose I'm a bit on edge, this trip

we chit chat and roll along
when i hear voices from behind
me things... "what?" who else is out here in the middle of this ghetto oil field bike path, Tuesday at 1230pm?

turns out some roadies!

roadies!

oh great! i love roadies!

howdy, etc...

can i drag along?

sure

dragging along, the tempo picking up, etc...

"wow, I'm amazed to see someone else out here. Ain't it the middle of week, and around noon?"

"ya, we work together?"

"what!? thats great! where do you guys work?"

"Patagonia"

??? !!!

so there i am, riding with a group of guys from Patagonia.
(another plug for Ventura... home of Patagonia, and Great Pacific Iron Works)

In Ojai, i stop to snap a pic of this iron horse... 
some stone work lays around, and i start to read this inscription
as I read, i wonder, why do i know this?

oh! Krishnaji! of course!

Ojai, sounds like "Oh Hi"


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*60 miler*

4hrs & 60 miles on the Dummy

a buddy next door and i rode today
Ventura up the coast a bit, then over Cassitas Pass Rd, to Lake Casitas, then back down to Ventura.

strangely, he needed to drop his truck off at the dealership for some work.
so we left from that location, and returned.

a bunch of wind, as we rode north along Rincon parkway, which is the old PCH.

i shot a pic of mega traffic at a stand still on HWY 1/101 coming into Ventura.
yup... SoCal.

Casitas Pass Rd, going up to Ojai and Lake Casitas, yup, its Avocado Orchards everywhere.

most of the time, orchards are fenced off, but there was a spot where some trees where left to grow wild, up a small canyon and right alongside the road. easy picking.

that is one thing that i do like about Ventura, avocados everywhere.

In Monterey, i can hardly bring myself to buy them. maybe if they are sale, but even at $1 each, I can barely do it. more times than not, i simply pass.

so it takes about a week to ripen if not more.

avocados and behives


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*long tail cargo bike and longbike recumbent*

2 long bikes, over looking Lake Casitas.

and avocados

i get home, to find my grandparents in good spirits.
just in time to chat a moment, then cook dinner.
same banter at the table

some rhyme games with my Nana
today she was more "ornery" than usual, but that quickly turned around.
lately they have been eating better, and more of it too. which is great!

60 miles on The Dummy
i don't know whats up with me, but I'm tired today.

maybe its bcz since Sea Otter my training has been shot all to heck.
maybe its bcz i aint got my "juice" (Perpetuem), running on water.
maybe its the nice weather, the 77F degree weather that I'm not accustomed to
maybe its bcz its 60 miles on a heavy bike, complete with DH wheelset, and Serfas Drifters 2.0

excuses says I

my Ventura gig is nearing the end for this trip.
I need to be back in Monterey to deal with things
then it will be another trip back down.

this time, perhaps a bit more of a longer stay
perhaps more semi-permanent

my buddy next door likes to ride
and there are a couple of clubs here in town
maybe i just need to re-delve into Life in Ventura.

maybe I'm thinking of using The Hunter next time
and pack various tyres.
simply so that I can go out and do 100 mile rides, check out some dirt around Ojai, etc...

maybe The Dummy is over kill.
maybe i could leave somethings here.

i had also looked at a fairly decent little trailer.

that is...
my dad's trailer is supposed to be pulled out this Saturday.

perhaps, I'd replace it with a nice one for myself, and maybe i could set this up as my home base, etc... simply dispatch out from here, and get my rides/touring from Ventura in conjunction with AmTrak.

the thing is, i quit my job a year and a half ago, to be here and help out.
unfortunately my old man and i came fist to cuff
so i left

now that things have changed
i still have the same feelings, being that i want to be here and help out.

its just a shame that my finance is now 1.5yrs less.

perhaps my finance is insignificant in the grander scheme of things.

i don't know

i guess I'll sort it out as time goes by. perhaps by July.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*return*

sunday comes around
2 days after moving my dad's trailer out of the back yard
the yard is a bit of a mess, but really not too bad
1 day spent on cleaning things up
and a rest day

grandpa comes around as I'm basically living outside under the patio
and says, "what day is today?"

today is Sunday

"not that I'm trying to kick you out..."

i know... grandpa.... I'm thinking of leaving tomorrow

"you're always welcome here."

i know.. thank you

"you got work back in Monterey to tend to, right?"

ya... I have a house sitting gig, and i need to deal with some paper work, etc...

"i don't want to hold you up"

i know... its best to get on a little early

"don't cut yourself short. give yourself a couple of extra days."

right

"so what do you figure i owe you?"

owe me? you don't owe me anything...

"you know what I'm saying... what do you think is fair. How much did this trip cost you?"

(in my head, me thinking... OMG... lets see.... almost 2 years ago i quit my job, and on 4/15 when pop passed away, i was mid contract with SOC. it was wednesday, the event had just barely started, and i left the venue to go back to Ventura.)

Amtrak was $38 to Ventura. The trip back to Salinas from Oxnard is $40, so thats $78.

(he digs into his pocket pulling out the typical wad of cash he carries. in it, the $240 that dad had left.)

"here's $100 that should cover things."

thats great grandpa... thank you.

"and since you've been so good to us, with all the help, the cooking and so forth, here's a little extra."

(as he peels out a twenty)

thank you grandpa, i really appreciate it! honestly. its a big financial relief. that is, its an offset... thank you for the money.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

with that said and done, i start to pack

strangely it takes me a few hours to simply throw things into 2 BOB trailer bags.

my mind is confused. I can't seem to put together simple things like clothing. Separating things into little piles, in order of use... this task, seems beyond my cognitive ability.

the simple task of balancing the weight between 2 bags is beyond my ability.

one bag or the other is too, heavy, and i laff to myself as i repeat this process over and over.

seemingly never balancing things out.

as I'm stashing things into my bags, that I've "inherited" from pop's passing.
a small cast iron buddha
5 lbs of rice
a microwave rice cooker
an ivory set of dominos! 
etc...

an yet... seemingly i cant perform a simple task.

i step back and start to talk to myself

"you know Devian, I think you're in shock or something. Clearly you are confused."

i know, i know... its stupid that i can't separate a pile of stuff into 2 bags of equal weight.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

blah blah blah

the night fades away, as i re-numerate thru my things, over and over
in some sort of nervous disorder, kind of way...
why do i obsess? why do things need to be packed exactly in a certain way?

as i go thru things, playing out the sequence of events in travel, in my head, and actually make believe... reaching for certain items, the ease of access, the accountability of those items, etc...

my sleep in the boat, is unsettled.
i wake up over and over thru the night
the first hint of daylight, i keep looking at my watch, as if paranoid that the alarm somehow has failed.

and yet, i still lay there in bed, trying to calm myself, and rest
but yet, in a confused toss, of time and getting things done
time and resource management... confused... almost locked up

i laff to myself

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

early start
everything squared away
i'm almost ready to roll
i see my grandfather for a moment
and tell him, i'm leaving in about 20 minutes.

somehow, 20 minutes comes around, and i can't find grandpa

there he is in the shower of all things!
so i sit around waiting for my 89 year old grandfather to finish his shower
the time clicks by, second by second, as i sit in the house with my nana

until finally, its about 10 minutes past my departure time.
so i go knock on the bathroom door

there we are, grandfather and grandson
me clad in lycra, helmet, etc...
he stark naked, we shake hands, and say our peace...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amtrak Oxnard to Salinas
how many times have i done this trip?
i have no idea

i prefer the 9:30(ish) morning trip, as its the train to San Luis Obispo

the train is pretty much empty from Santa Barbara north.

its easy

the train simply click clacks along the way... 
the metronome-like rhythm lulls to be rest
the moments of Ventura fade away
my worries
my stress
it all fades away....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Salinas and The dummy
I'm happy to be back in Monterey
its an easy ride
on Ft. Ord, my entire "current mind" downloads
my prior "Ventura mind" is now a memory
at first opportunity, i take refuge on single track.

the coyote i know to frequent this area, just most days, its sitting off at the periphery of a meadow, lupines abound

buzzards overhead

turkey trails criss cross single track

scenes from 20 years ago, when i was in The Army here on Ft. Ord, they flash thru my mind
as I ride The Dummy loaded along what is now nice clean single track....

its always nice to be home.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*lupines*

lupines on single track
Ft. Ord


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

hehe Dennis Moore.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*dummy pics*

here's a couple of pics.

yesterday i was working on a bike
so being that i had my tools, and washing stuff out
i decided to swap out tyres on the dummy and clean it up.

so here it is
shod in knobbies, without the V-racks, etc...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Shiny!*

... like a new penny!


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Really nothing,... Denis Moore,... nothing?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thebigred67 said:


> Really nothing,... Denis Moore,... nothing?


i have to admit...
who's Dennis Moore?
i've read around, a little... ???
so... who's dennis moore?


----------



## velopax (Jun 10, 2007)

*Monty Pythons - Dennis Moore*


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Dumb dumb dumb. hehe

Lupines,... can't think of them with out thinking of that skit.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

lupines, thats hilarious


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*is this getting old yet?*

ok... so this thread is over a year old now...
is this getting old yet?

i mean, its just daily life with The Dummy.

so yesterday, started a house sitting gig, for a buddy.

load up The Dummy, road bike, and some other things.
this morning early, a club ride with Velo Club Monterey
so i needed to have the road bike with me 
a couple of Greyhounds to feed, and walk, early am, and again in the afternoon, and/or evening, and anything else in between.

tomorrow should find me with my buddies, Velo Club Monterey "racing team"
i think we have a car pool effort to go out to somewhere around Hollister and ride an area called Panoche, where there is a road race in a week.

my gig with SOC had run amuck my typical training
then my pop's passing away, has further, kept me off the bike.

i guess Davis Double is going to be out of the question for me. only in that it's been at least a month since I've done a 100 mile ride.

road bike stuff... blah blah blah

how to haul a road bike on The Dummy
remove wheels, place in wheel bags
put front end of bike, fork, etc... into a BOB trailer bag, and snap together with buckle.

i start by placing the fork dropouts into the bag, the cranks usually fit and then i get as much of the rest of the bike into the bag as possible. run the large strap and buckle across the top tube of the bike.

place wheelset against the V-racks.
then place the frame against the wheelset
place 1 shifter across the stoker bar, thereby giving the bike "a hook" to help steady.
use nylon straps from the frame of The Dummy
along the bottom of the WideLoaders' nylon platform
run straps thru holes between nylon and aluminum of WideLoaders
run the straps up the frame, then thru the handles of the wheel bags, and criss cross to the opposite side of SnapDeck.
which now pulls the entire load down, and against the frame of The Dummy

here's a misc pic.
a deer walking down the street in front of my buddy's house around noon, Friday.

and a shot of the garage, complete with auto door opener of course.
I feel so spoiled, roll up to house, and simply push the button on the key chain in my pocket, and door rolls open.

garage: bikes, and car. lotus elise


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

*blah blah blah*

move 1 ton of cargo, 423 miles on 1 gallon of fuel!


----------



## JunkShip (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.bikesatwork.com/hauling-cargo-by-bike/

But we can move a ton of goods with no fuel! Well, no petrol anyway.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> ok... so this thread is over a year old now...
> is this getting old yet?


Yes it is getting old. Not that that is a bad thing. You keep coming back, we keep coming back. Even if you don't know you have made friends with people that have read this piece. I bet some of them have not even responded but have enjoyed the reading. So you just be you and we will love you the way you are. :thumbsup:

BTW if you even need a spot to crash in Sac let me know.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

JunkShip said:


> http://www.bikesatwork.com/hauling-cargo-by-bike/
> 
> But we can move a ton of goods with no fuel! Well, no petrol anyway.


Cool link. Thanks!


----------



## Cornwall (Mar 28, 2007)

I have to agree with thebigred67, if you are ever in Chicago you can surf my couch, i'll be following the new thread


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

Cornwall said:


> I have to agree with thebigred67, if you are ever in Chicago you can surf my couch, i'll be following the new thread


Yeah but now that I have a house he wouldn't need to do the couch I have a guest bedroom now!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

fyi: cross/updated thread at: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=519016&page=8


----------



## cowboygrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems to me I read about plugs you can put in the frame if you remove the cantilever brake pins? Who makes them?


----------



## JAGI410 (Apr 19, 2008)

http://www.purelycustom.com/c-209-brake-studs.aspx

Fair warning, that site is dangerous! So many goodies on there!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

brake boss plugs

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=501


----------

